# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Index TIOBE du classement des langages de programmation

## Gordon Fowler

*TIOBE :  Objective-C plus populaire que C++*
*le langage dApple entre dans le top 3 du classement* 

*Mise  jour du 03/07/2012*


La popularit de liPhone et de liPad se fait ressentir sur lindice Tiobe pour le mois de juillet.

Le classement des langages les plus populaires par Tiobe au cours de cette priode montre une hausse considrable de la part de march de lObjective-C, dclassant ainsi C++.

Le langage  de programmation dApple pour ses dispositifs sous iOS entre dans le top trois des langages les plus populaires avec une part de 9,33 %, en hausse de 4,14 % par rapport  la mme priode de lan dernier.

 C++ et Objective-C ont t dvelopps la mme anne en tant que langages orients objets, successeurs de C.  C++ avait t rapidement adopt, tandis quObjective-C avait rencontr un succs mitig.

Aujourdhui, grce  la popularit des terminaux mobiles, Objective-C  devient la plateforme de prdilection pour bon nombre de dveloppeurs, alors que C++ recule peu  peu.  Il faut noter cependant quObjective-C nest pas un concurrent direct de C++, qui est beaucoup plus utilis dans les systmes hautes performances.

Le langage C garde la premire place du classement avec une popularit de 18,33 %, en avance de plus de 2 points par rapport  Java qui perd de plus en plus de terrain, et occupe le second rang avec une part de 16,08%.



Il est  noter que le classement Tiobe ne reflte pas exactement la ralit, du fait quil est bas sur les analyses des recherches sur le Web (Google, Bing, Yahoo, etc.).

*Source* : Tiobe



*Index TIOBE : Java perd sa place de numro 1 en faveur de C*
*forte progression pour Objective-C*

*Mise  jour du 10/04/2012*

Aprs plusieurs mois de rgne, Java perd sa place de langage de programmation numro 1 en faveur de C selon lIndice Tiobe pour avril 2012.

Depuis plusieurs mois, Java a enregistr une baisse constante de sa popularit, et a recul de 2,02 points entre avril 2011 et avril 2012.  La part du langage est estime  17% en dessous de celle de C qui est de 17,5% avec une progression de 1,3% par rapport  la mme priode de lan dernier.

Nanmoins, Tiobe estime que C ne devrait pas garder cette place de leader pendant longtemps. Java devrait profiter de la popularit dAndroid et son environnement de dveloppement bas sur le langage pour rester stable ou revenir sur le podium.

Pour les autres langages, C++ reprend la troisime position du classement avec une part de 8,89%. Grosse progression pour Objective-C qui se retrouve  la quatrime position avec une hausse de 3,8 points par rapport  la mme priode de lanne dernire.



Pour les langages de programmation de Microsoft, lgre baisse de C#  7,3% et croissance constante de Visual Basic .NET qui passe de la 34e position  la 14e davril 2011  avril 2012 dans le classement Tiobe.

Pour rappel, lindice Tiobe est bas sur le nombre dingnieurs qualifis dans le monde, des cours et des fournisseurs tiers. Les moteurs de recherche populaires sur Google, Bing, Yahoo, Wikipedia, Amazon et YouTube sont utiliss pour calculer les cotes. Donc, ces rsultats doivent tre interprts avec modration.



*Source* : Tiobe

*Index Tiobe : JavaScript surpasse Python et Perl*
*les langages Go et Dart de Google absents du top 50*

*Mise  jour du 13/03/2012*

Comme chaque dbut de mois, lIndex Tiobe qui fournit une analyse de la popularit des langages de programmation est disponible.

Le classement pour mars montre une utilisation de plus en plus croissante de JavaScript dans les sites Web. Le langage de script passe devant Perl et Pyhton dans la liste Tiobe avec une part de 3,38% en hausse de 1,52%.

Tiobe prvoit que la popularit du langage va encore augmenter dans les mois  venir et devrait sans doute bnficier de lattrait du dveloppement dapplications natif en JavaScript dans le prochain OS de Microsoft Windows 8.

Autre fait intressant soulign par Tiobe. Alors que les grandes entreprises IT comme Microsoft, Oracle et Apple ont chacun un de leurs langages de programmation dans le top 10, Google semble incapable de raliser la mme chose. Le langage Go de lditeur est sorti du top 50 ce mois, tandis que Dart malgr la publication de sa machine virtuelle ne se retrouve qu la 78e position.

Le peloton de tte est toujours men par Java, suivi de prs par C avec une lgre diffrence de 0,023 point.  ce rythme, Java sera probablement bientt relgu en seconde position aprs quelques annes de rgne.



Il est  noter que le classement Tiobe ne reflte pas exactement la ralit, du fait quil est bas sur les analyses des recherches sur le Web (Google, Bing, Yahoo, etc.).


*Source* : Tiobe


*Index Tiobe : Java recule encore, mais demeure toujours numro 1*
*suivi de prs par C, Visual Basic cde ses parts  VB.NET qui fait son entre dans le top 20* 

*Mise  jour du 08/02/2012, par Hinault Romaric*


Lditeur de logiciels TIOBE, vient de publier son classement sur la popularit des langages de programmation pour le mois de fvrier.

Le peloton de tte est toujours men par Java et C qui sont au coude  coude. Le langage Java qui peine  garder sa place de leader, enregistre un recule de 1,43% par rapport au mois de fvrier 2010 et se retrouve avec une part de 1,43%, talonn de prs par C, dont la part augmente de 1,54% par rapport au mme mois de lanne prcdente.

Malgr cette baisse constante de Java, Tiobe souligne que le langage devrait nanmoins garder la tte du classement pendant plusieurs mois encore, grce  la popularit de la plateforme mobile Android.

 Java a une chance de rester numro 1 maintenant quAndroid est la plateforme mobile la plus utilise  a dclar Paul Jansen, directeur gnral de TIOBE.  Cependant, beaucoup de petits appareils sont  encore en cours de programmation en C. Je mattends  ce que Java reste numro 1 pendant au moins les six prochains mois. 

Derrire C, on retrouve le langage de Microsoft C# qui continue sa progression avec une part de 8,653, suivi par C++ dont la publication de la rcente norme du langage ne lempche pas de perdre de plus en plus de terrain avec une part estime  7,853%. LObjective C passe de la huitime position en fvrier 2010  la cinquime position avec une part de 7,062.

Tiobe souligne galement que le langage objet VB.NET, driv de Visual Basic gagne en popularit, tandis que son prdcesseur perd de plus en plus destime auprs des dveloppeurs.  VB.NET dtient actuellement une part de 0,796% et entre dans le top 20, tandis Visual Basic recule de 0,61 % avec une part de 4,315%.

Autres faits intressants : Groovy sapproche du top 20 en grimpant de 8 places, CFML (ColdFusion) fait son retour dans le top 50.



Il est  noter que le classement Tiobe ne reflte pas exactement la ralit, du fait quil est bas sur les analyses des recherches sur le Web (Google, Bing, Yahoo, etc.).



*Source* : Tiobe


*Index Tiobe : Objective-C sacr langage de lanne 2011*
*Forte progression pour C#, Python et PHP reculent*

*Mise  jour du 13/01/2012, par Hinault Romaric*

Lanne 2011 a t marque par de nombreux changements dans la programmation. Les dveloppeurs se sont orients beaucoup plus vers le dveloppement des applications pour les plateformes mobiles.

Cest donc sans surprise que le langage Objective-C, profitant du succs de liPhone et liPad dApple, enregistre la plus forte croissance pendant lanne 2011 et est sacr langage de programmation de lanne par Tiobe.

La part de march de lObjective-C a augment depuis janvier 2011, permettant ainsi au langage de passer de la 8e position  la 5e position en janvier 2012, avec une part de 6,919% selon le classement Tiobe.

Un autre langage qui sest galement distingu est C#, qui enregistre une progression presque similaire  celle de lObjective-C au cours de lanne 2011. Le langage phare de Microsoft passe ainsi de la 6e place  la 3e place dans le classement Tiobe, avec une augmentation de 2,55% de sa part de march.

Cette popularit du C# lui permet de doubler C++ qui est en perte de vitesse, et se retrouve rtrograd en quatrime position dans le classement Tiobe, avec un recul de sa part de march de 0,72 %, estime en janvier 2012  8,063%.



Java, quant  lui reste toujours le langage le plus populaire selon lindex Tiobe, malgr une baisse de sa part de march de 0,29% au profit du C qui progresse de 1,15 % au cours de lanne 2011 et qui pourrait mme dtrner Java cette anne.

Python, qui fut le langage de lanne 2010, enregistre la plus forte perte de popularit en 2011, avec une part en recul de 3,05 % et une dgringolade dans le classement Tiobe de la 5e position  la 8e en 2012. PHP ne se porte pas mieux et est rtrograd de la 4e position  la 6e avec une baisse de 2,13%.

Le langage Web qui fait bonne figure malgr sa 10e position dans le classement est le JavaScript qui enregistre une hausse de sa part de march de 0,73%.

Ct prvision pour 2012 : F#, Groovy et R sont les potentiels candidats pouvant bousculer le top 10 pendant 2012, au vu de leur progression au cours de lanne 2011.

Pour rappel, lindice Tiobe est bas sur le nombre dingnieurs qualifis dans le monde, des cours et des fournisseurs tiers. Les moteurs de recherche populaires sur Google, Bing, Yahoo, Wikipedia, Amazon et YouTube sont utiliss pour calculer les cotes. Donc, ces rsultats doivent tre interprts avec modration.


*Source* : Tiobe


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Quels sont les langages qui vous semblent avoir le plus gagn en popularit en 2011 ?

*Index TIOBE : Java perd en popularit*
*Et pourrait tre dtrn par C, lAssembleur entre dans le top 20* 

*Mise  jour du 11/10/11, par Hinault Romaric*

LIndice Tiobe du mois doctobre montre une perte en popularit du langage Java au cours du mois de septembre.

Le langage qui a reu rcemment une mise  jour majeure aprs plus de quatre ans enregistre paradoxalement une baisse de son attrait par les dveloppeurs estim  17,9 % contre 18,8 %  le mois prcdent (-0.25% par rapport  la mme priode de lanne dernire).

Java garde toujours sa place de premier langage de programmation dans le classement Tiobe, mais pourrait  ce rythme tre rapidement dtrn par le langage C qui est class en deuxime position avec une hausse de 0,53% de sa popularit (17,7%).

C# malgr sa croissance qui reste constante, ne garde pas pour longtemps sa quatrime place qui  est reprise par PHP qui perd toujours en considration par rapport  la mme priode de lanne dernire.

Visual Basic .NET, lautre langage de la plateforme .NET enregistre une forte monte de la 39e place  la 25e place. La mauvaise affaire est toujours du ct du langage fonctionnel F# qui continue sa chute et se retrouve  la 46e place.

Le langage Assembleur fait son entre ce mois dans le Top 20 en 19e position au dtriment du langage D qui na pas tenu plus dun mois sa 20e place.

Lobjective-C se distingue encore avec augmentation record de son taux dutilisation passant de 6,1% le mois prcdent  6,2%. Transact-SQL fait galement bonne figure avec un taux dutilisation de 0,91 %. 





*Source* : Tiobe


*L'Objective-C 6e langage le plus populaire d'aprs l'indice Tiobe*
*Forte croissance pour le C# et regain d'intrt pour le D*

*Mise  jour du 12 septembre 2011 par Idelways*


 l'approche du dernier trimestre 2011, l'Objective-C se distingue encore cette anne par une forte croissance de popularit et arrive pour la premire fois 6e selon l'indice TIOBE, un classement trs honorable, compte tenu de la faible utilisation du langage en dehors de l'cosystme Apple.

L'anne passe, l'Objective-C avait cd  Python de justesse le titre du langage de l'anne (lire ci-devant), un honneur dcern par Tiobe pour les langages qui font le plus parler d'eux sur la toile.
L'indice se base en effet, rappelons-le, sur le nombre de recherches lances dans diffrents moteurs de recherche et sites de partages comme YouTube.

Le C# connat lui aussi une forte croissance et arrache la quatrime place  PHP qui continue  perdre d'importantes parts de march,  l'instar du (Visual) Basic qui cde encore deux places pour arriver 7e.



Le langage D, digne successeur du C++ pour certains, revient de loin dans le Top 20 des langages les plus populaires aprs y avoir fait ses marques entre 2007 et 2009.
Un retour que ce langage doit probablement  la sortie d'un livre sign Andrei Alexandrescu.

Ce regain d'intrt se fait au dpens du F#, le langage fonctionnel de la plateforme .NET de Microsoft qui a fait une furtive apparition au Top 20 le mois dernier, qui n'aura finalement pas dur puisqu'il se retrouve  la 23e place dsormais.

Une position tout de mme encourageante pour un langage fonctionnel qui engage les dveloppeurs dans un mode de programmation trs diffrent des autres paradigmes populaires, comme l'orient objet.

Rien ne bouge ou presque dans le podium toujours domin dans lordre par Java, C et C++

Le langage fond sur la JVM, Scala, qui fait beaucoup parler de lui rcemment se trouve curieusement  la 50e place du classement. Tout le monde en parle et personne nen fait ?




*Source* : Tiobe

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quels sont les langages qui vous semblent avoir le plus gagn en popularit cette anne ?


*Index TIOBE : Python sacr langage de l'anne*
*Dpassant de justesse l'Objective-C, JavaScript recule contre toute attente*

*Mise  jour du 21/01/2011 par Idelways*



Tiobe vient de publier son bilan 2010 et de nommer Python langage de programmation de l'anne, djouant ainsi les pronostics qui misaient sur l'Objective-C (lire ci-avant)

En 2010, c'est finalement Python qui a donc connu la plus forte progression en termes de popularit  (+1.86%). Il arrive  la cinquime position des langages qui gnrent le plus de requtes sur Internet, gagnant deux places par rapport  2009.



L'Objective-C a pour sa part gagn 4 places. Il rentre dans le Top 10  la huitime place. Une place que le langage doit bien videmment  Apple qui a tout fait en 2010 pour favoriser son langage dans son cosystme de l'iOS, quitte  crer la polmique.

Le podium est toujours domin par Java, en hausse de 0.29% malgr les oppositions ayant suivi le rachat de Sun par Oracle dbut 2010. Il devance le C.

Il n'y a en revanche plus de langages dynamiques dans le Top 3, le C++ ayant dpass le PHP, profitant de la chute libre qu'a connu le numro 1 des langages web. PHP a en effet encaiss la baisse de popularit la plus forte du classement et n'arrive plus que quatrime (-2.24%).

Si cette tendance se confirme, Python semble tout  fait  mme de lui prendre le titre de premier langage dynamique en 2011.

Toutefois, la comparaison entre les deux langages doit tre relativise.
Si PHP n'est quasiment utilis que pour le Web, Python est de plus en plus pris dans des domaines trs diversifis allant de la programmation de scripts systmes  l'enseignement, en passant par le dveloppement Web (notamment grce l'excellent Framework Django).

Si la chute de Perl peut tre explique par la mont en puissance de l'utilisation de Python dans la programmation systme, la perte de popularit de JavaScript peut, en revanche, tonner.

Selon TIOBE, JavaScript aurait perdu deux places et quitte mme le top 10 avec une baisse de 1.12% de sa popularit. Il arrive 11me malgr son omniprsence sur le web et la diversification de ses domaines d'application et sa perce dans le domaine des applications d'entreprise.

Le rapport de Tiobe de ce mois fait aussi le bilan de la dcennie passe.



A l'exception de Python, de l'Objective-C et du C# (langage phare de la plateforme .NET de Microsoft), tous les autres langages seraient en perte de vitesse.


*Source* : TIOBE

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel langage de programmation est pour vous le langage de l'anne 2010 ?



*Classement TIOBE : Java se porte bien*
*PHP et Visual Basic reculent et l'Objective-C a du mal  confirmer*

*Mise  jour du 08/11/2010 par Idelways*


Comme chaque dbut de mois, le Tiobe Index indicateur  prendre avec des pincettes car il repose essentiellement sur les recherches web analyse la popularit des langage de programmation.

Ce mois, la lune de miel entre l'Objective-C et les dveloppeurs semble finie.

Aprs une monte fulgurante qui lui a valu d'tre pressenti langage de l'anne (lire ci-avant), le langage d'Apple perd du terrain pour la premire fois cette anne et chute d'un demi point par rapport au mois d'Octobre.

Go, le langage de Google, subit un revers encore plus srieux et quitte le top 20 en perdant 5 places.

Visual Basic chute galement et ralise son plus mauvais score depuis la cration de l'indice et cde par ailleurs la 5me place au C#.

Par rapport au mois de novembre 2009, 4 langages entrent dans le top 20 : RPG (OS/400), NXT-G, Ada et Transact-SQL.

La progression la plus remarquable ce mois est celle du NXT-G de Lego Mindsorms NXT qui arrive 17me (contre 36me novembre 2009).

Enfin, et malgr les rcents doutes sur son avenir, Java se porte bien. Trs bien mme, puisqu'il progresse de 0,14 % sur un an et conforte ainsi sa premire place devant le C (qui recule lui de 0,6 point).

Sur la mme priode, le C++ perd 0,6 % mais rentre tout de mme dans le Top 3 des langages les plus populaires. Le PHP, qui occupait cette place en novembre 2009, perd en effet de plus de 2,3 %, deuxime plus fort recul du du Top 20 avec Visual Basic.



*Source* : Tiobe

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces rsultats ?

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*




*Objective-C, langage de l'anne 2010 ?*
*Le langage connait le plus fort gain de popularit selon TIOBE*

*Mise  jour du 05/10/10*


Comme chaque mois, l'diteur de logiciels TIOBE fait un point (toujours plus ou moins controvers) sur la popularit des langages de programmation.

Il ne s'agit pas de l'utilisation globale des langages (nombre de lignes de code crites) mais bien de la popularit dclare par les dveloppeurs interrogs. Une diffrence de taille qu'il est toujours bon de rappeler.

*Pour le mois d'octobre*, un fait saute aux yeux : *dans le top 10, pas moins de 7 langages perdent du terrain* par rapport  octobre 2009.

*Seuls le C# (+0,55%), Python (+0,96 %) et Objective-C (+2,54%) progressent*. Avec une mention spciale dcerne  ce dernier par TIOBE qui prdit que l'Objective-C, utilis par Apple, sera certainement le langage de l'anne 2010.

Parmi les progression intressante, *Go fait un retour en force* dans le Top 20 (+ 0,63 %). Ada, Transaq-SQL et LIPS semblent aussi tre de plus en plus  la mode (respectivement +0,40 %, 0,42% et + 0,48%).

En haut du classement, *Java domine toujours, mais perd du terrain* sur C et C++ (qui recule galement mais moins que le numro 1).

Un C++ qui prend au passage la troisime place au PHP, en trs net recul (- 2,03%). Un recul  comparer  ceux de JavaScript (- 1,37 %) et Perl (- 1,45 %).

Seul Visual Basic (-3,04 %) semble faire pire.




*Source* : TIOBE

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que penser de ces rsultats ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 07/06/10*


*Popularit des langages : Go chute, Objective-C dans le Top 10*
*D'aprs le classement du TIOBE Programming Community Index de juin*


Au del de la rivalit entre Java et C, les deux langages qui continuent de se disputer la premire place du classement des langages de programmation les plus populaires, l'index mensuel de TIOBE recle en juin deux enseignements intressants.

Le premier concerne Go, le langage de Google qui avait rcemment fait une progression fracassante. Go connait aujourd'hui un recul trs significatif puisqu'il recule brutalement et disparat du Top 20 de l'indice (21me).

En sens inverse, l'arrive de l'iPad et les ventes de l'iPhone qui continuent  trs bien se tenir, ont semble-t-il dop l'Objective-C.

Objective-C est le langage utilis sur Mac OS X. Il tait 40me en 2002, 39me en mai 2009. Il rentre aujourd'hui dans le Top 10 (9me place).

Les raisons du recul de Go sont, elles, plus difficiles  cerner.

Elu langage de l'anne 2009  toujours selon TIOBE  l'effet de mode serait pass. Mais un tel recul reposerait galement sur des raisons plus profondes : le langage ne serait pas encore assez mature pour tre utilis dans des projets professionnels, analyse l'diteur.

Le classement de la popularit des langages (et pas de leurs qualits ni de leurs utilisations, prcise TIOBE) est disponible sur cette page.

On y notera au passage, et pour la petite histoire, que Java est redevenu numro 1 devant C.





*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  L'entre de l'Objective-C dans le Top 10 est-elle d'aprs vous durable ? 
 ::fleche::  Et Go vous parait-il pouvoir rebondir ?



*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Le C redevient le langage de programmation le plus utilis* 
*Devant Java et le C++, d'aprs TIOBE Software*


TIOBE Software publie chaque mois son classement (le TIOBE Programming Community index) des langages de programmation.

D'aprs cet index, pour la premire fois depuis 4 ans, Java perd sa place de langage le plus populaire au profit du C qui retrouve donc le top du classement.

Le C _"est assez constant au fil des annes, il varie entre 15% et 20% de parts de march depuis presque 10 ans. Donc, la raison principale de cette place de numro 1 n'est pas une progression du C, mais plutt la baisse de son concurrent Java"_, explique l'analyse qui accompagne ce classement. _"Java est sur une pente descendante durable"_.

C++, PHP et Visual Basic (bien qu'en fort repli) complte le quintette de tte.

La plus forte progression est ralise par l'Objective-C (+2,15 %). Go, le nouveau langage de Google, arrive dj  la 15me place.

Outre Visual Basic (-2,7%), les plus fortes baisses sont enregistres par Python (-1,88%), JavaScript (-1,21%)... et Java (-1,29%).





Source 

*Lire aussi :* 

*Les rubriques (news, tutos, forums) de Developpez.com :*

 ::fleche::  Java 
 ::fleche::  C
 ::fleche::  JavaScript
 ::fleche::  C++
 ::fleche::  Visual Basic
 ::fleche::  PHP

 ::fleche::  Et celle de tous les Langages


*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Les rsultats de cet index vous paraissent-ils fiables ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous d'accord avec le commentaire de TIOBE qui affirme que Java est en dclin ?

----------


## dclink

La baisse n'est nanmoins pas dramatique. Par contre surpris pour le C#, je m'attendais  plus ...

----------


## manudwarf

> Les rsultats de cet index vous paraissent-ils viables ?


Diable, a vit ces choses l ? ::aie:: 
Globalement en accord avec ce que j'observe autour de moi.
edit: je suis mme agrablement surpris par le python.




> tes-vous d'accord avec le commentaire de TIOBE qui affirme que Java est en dclin ?


Clairement oui. La valeur ajoute de Java (multi-plateforme) s'effrite face  Qt et C#. C'est d'ailleurs un langage qui a trop peu volu ces dernires annes.

----------


## Mickael Baron

> C'est d'ailleurs un langage qui a trop peu volu ces dernires annes


N'empche que le C qui volue que trs rarement est redevenu premier...

A mon avis, au langage il faudrait associer la plateforme de dveloppement.

Mickael

----------


## Firwen

Je pense qu'il serait dj intressant de savoir comment sont faites ces stats...

----------


## freddyboy

Firwen, pour rpondre  ta question...




> The TIOBE Programming Community index gives an indication of the popularity of programming languages. The index is updated once a month. The ratings are based on the number of skilled engineers world-wide, courses and third party vendors. The popular search engines Google, MSN, Yahoo!, Wikipedia and YouTube are used to calculate the ratings. Observe that the TIOBE index is not about the best programming language or the language in which most lines of code have been written.


je suis trs surpris par C# que je voyais beaucoup plus en avant que a. Par contre je ne suis pas du tout surpris par la baisse de Java.

++

----------


## Firwen

> The ratings are based on the number of skilled engineers world-wide, courses and third party vendors. The popular search engines Google, MSN, Yahoo!, Wikipedia and YouTube are used to calculate the ratings.


Oui justement, c'est relativement vague comme information.

----------


## blbird

J'avais trouv un autre site qui faisait des statistiques sur les offres d'emplois. Les chiffres n'taient pas du tout les mmes, avec C#/VB.net et Java qui fleurtaient en tte, suivis du reste assez loin derrire.

De plus, ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'observe autour de moi, et pourtant, j'ai un paquet de SSII en contacts ces derniers temps.  ::roll::

----------


## threshold

Il faudrait d'abord comprendre comment ils font leurs tests,,,ce qu'ils prennent en compte, par exemple, l'arrive d'Android a certainement boost le langage Java mais l'ont ils pris en considration ? pas sr  ::?: ...De plus si Java baisse en cette priode c'est assez normal puisque c'est toute l'informatique qui baisse, moins de projet donc moins de code Java c'est logique  ::mouarf:: ....et ils le disent eux mme, c'est pas C qui progresse mais Java qui baisse donc cette baisse ne profite pas  un autre langage ce qui tend a confirmer une baisse des projets en Java.

----------


## zuymanto

> Diable, a vit ces choses l ?
> [...] C'est d'ailleurs un langage qui a trop peu volu ces dernires annes.


 ::ccool::  quelle vie de m**** ils ont!

Sinon ce n'est pas comme si le C ou le C++ avaient trop volus ces dernires annes!
Et puis entre nous, java devrait integrer une vrai librairie de conception graphique pour remonter; swing et awt ne font pas le poid face  Qt et autres.

----------


## Desboys

Bonjour,

en s'intressant  la faon dont est calcul cet index, on se rend compte qu'on ne parle pas de l'utilisation d'un langage, mais de sa popularit en terme de pages dans les moteurs de recherche ( h, on va pas en vouloir d'avoir un titre accrocheur  cet article ;-) ).

Aprs, savoir s'il est viable, a rentre dans les capacits de chacun  interprter un graphique ou des statistiques.

Je ne considre pas Java comme tant un langage en dclin. Je pense plutt que c'est l'mulation autour des autres langages qui a ramen son pourcentage de "hit" plus bas qu'avant.

My 2 cents,
Sbastien

----------


## gege2061

> Ron Murawski suggested to add the programming languages Vala and Genie. These 2 new GObject compatible programming languages are closely related to each other. They entered the chart at position 122. Thanks Ron!


 ::yaisse2::

----------


## jkakim

Sur quoi font-ils ces stats ? J'aimerai bien le savoir moi.
Car mon entourage me tmoigne autre chose que a. 
La baisse de Java se comprend, il est rest le langage le moins volu avec trs peu d'innovation ces temps ici. un moment on aurais cru qu'ils taient  court d'ide.

Mais sincrement, trs surpris de la place de C#, on citerai C# au lieu de VB. Ce dernier raisonnement suffit pour disqualifier ces statistiques que je juge moi bidons et droutants.

N'ont qu' lancer un sondage sur le club (http://developpez.com) pour avoir le vrai statistiques.

----------


## nico1407

C'est marrant que dans ces stats il ne parle pas du COBOL qui est encore beaucoup utilis dans les banques.

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est marrant que dans ces stats il ne parle pas du COBOL qui est encore beaucoup utilis dans les banques.


...mais y'a pas grand chose dessus sur le net. Donc pas grand chose non plus dans ce classement, puisqu'il se base sur les recherches. De mon exprience, quand tu as un problme en cobol, tu vas demander aux anciens, quand tu as un problme en Java, tu vas chercher sur google. Fatalement......

Et Cobol reste une niche, quand mme. En dehors de sa spcialit(gestion pure de donnes), il n'a pas grand intert.

----------


## ThomasR

> C'est marrant que dans ces stats il ne parle pas du COBOL qui est encore beaucoup utilis dans les banques.


Ils parlent bien du COBOL, il faut lire ce qu'il y a en dessous "Other programming languages".

COBOL n'est pas utilis dans les mmes proportions que les langages du top 20, si c'est pour afficher une ligne qui est quasi-parallle  l'axe des abscisses, c'est pas super utile  :;):

----------


## benzoben

Comme il a t dit plus haut, il faut vraiment savoir ce qui est test.
Si c'est la popularit via les recherches des moteurs Web, c'est sr que des nouveauts seront plus recherches et testes.
Mais si on regarde ce que les entreprises utilisent, je suis sur que le classement sera diffrent.
Par ailleurs, je ne pense pas que l'argument de l'volution du langage soit  la base du dclin suppos de Java. D'abord parce que c'est un langage qui volue ensuite parce que C n'a pas volu depuis longtemps et il augmente sa popularit.
Je ne vois d'ailleurs pas pourquoi C prendrait la place de Java, ils n'ont pas les mmes champs d'application.

Il faudrait peut tre voir le type de projet sur lesquels les langages sont utiliss. Si ca se trouve, en ce moment il y a une grande mode sur un type de projet qui favorise l'volution du C (ou des autres langages en gain de popularit).

----------


## LSRouge

Hello

Je ne suis pas sure que ces stats soient le reflet de la realit, mais ou trouver des infos sur le/les langages  connaitre si l'on veut changer de job ?

----------


## sparthane777

Allons bon on voudrait rinventer la roue qu'on s'y prendrait pas autrement . Pourquoi le langage C spcialement ? on fait rien du tout avec ce langage. Bref juste des lignes de codes tout au plus  ::lol::

----------


## ThomasR

> Allons bon on voudrait rinventer la roue qu'on s'y prendrait pas autrement . Pourquoi le langage C spcialement ? on fait rien du tout avec ce langage. Bref juste des lignes de codes tout au plus


Hmm, compltement faux.

La question qui me viendrait  l'esprit serait plutt :

"Qu'est ce qu'on ne peut pas faire avec C ?"

----------


## Skyounet

C'est pas parce qu'un langage est recherch sur Google qu'il est utilis  ::roll:: 

Si le C affiche une bonne position a provient surement des dizaines de milliers d'tudiants essayant tant bien que mal de terminer les projets de C...

Pour C#, la plupart des dev passent par la msdn (online ou offline par ailleurs).

Bref rien  voir par ici...

----------


## sparthane777

> Hmm, compltement faux.
> 
> La question qui me viendrait  l'esprit serait plutt :
> 
> "Qu'est ce qu'on ne peut pas faire avec C ?"


IA : je suis pas sur qu'on puisse faire un jeu genre Quake 3 avec le langage C

----------


## elmcherqui

> C'est pas parce qu'un langage est recherch sur Google qu'il est utilis 
> 
> Si le C affiche une bonne position a provient surement des dizaines de milliers d'tudiants essayant tant bien que mal de terminer les projets de C...
> 
> Pour C#, la plupart des dev passent par la msdn (online ou offline par ailleurs).
> 
> Bref rien  voir par ici...


+1  ::ccool::  .
le C s'enseigne dans les deux premieres annees  ecoles d'ingenierie .
et puis comme les stats se font en calculant les recherches je comprend parfaitement la position de C# , parceque y'a tous dans la MSDN .

----------


## gege2061

> IA : je suis pas sur qu'on puisse faire un jeu genre Quake 3 avec le langage C


Pas de change, une bonne partie du moteur de Quake 3 est justement crite en C : http://www.google.com/codesearch/p?h...32b-source.zip  ::aie::

----------


## sparthane777

> Pas de change, une bonne partie du moteur de Quake 3 est justement crite en C : http://www.google.com/codesearch/p?h...32b-source.zip


Ah ouais quand mme  ::ave::  je sens qu'on va en avoir pour un chti bout de temps pour lire toute cette partie, et l'autre partie elle est crite en ?

Du coup j'ose pas te demander les sources C pour Halo 3 , Assassins Creed ou les Sims  ::cry::

----------


## Thorna

Bah,  la mode du "dirty computing" ou de "l'extrem programming", c'est un peu normal: c'est bien plus facile de faire trs vite un petit bout de code qui marche  peu prs en C qu'en Java quand on a 6 mois d'anciennet dans le boulot. Et ensuite, on laisse comme c'est, parce qu'il faut que le produit sorte absolument avant la fin du mois et qu'il manque encore plein de fonctionnalits.
Et ensuite? Ca marche pas top, parfois mme a merdoie carrment, et alors on fait une nouvelle appli qui reprend tout  zro, dans le mme langage, parce que "a va plus vite".
Moi, ce rsultat ne me surprend pas du tout une seule seconde !

----------


## sparthane777

Sinon la 3D on peut rien faire avec en langage C ? pasque tout le monde en parle et que bon bref je vais droit au but, le problme du C c'est que c'est encore  l'ancienne et bien que fan du langage je ne pourrais l'utiliser pour faire voluer mes projets.

Pour moi a reste un langage cole




> Bah,  la mode du "dirty computing" ou de "l'extrem programming", c'est un peu normal: c'est bien plus facile de faire trs vite un petit bout de code qui marche  peu prs en C qu'en Java quand on a 6 mois d'anciennet dans le boulot. Et ensuite, on laisse comme c'est, parce qu'il faut que le produit sorte absolument avant la fin du mois et qu'il manque encore plein de fonctionnalits.
> Et ensuite? Ca marche pas top, parfois mme a merdoie carrment, et alors on fait une nouvelle appli qui reprend tout  zro, dans le mme langage, parce que "a va plus vite".
> Moi, ce rsultat ne me surprend pas du tout une seule seconde !


En plus il est mchant le C il y a des bugs dans les jeux vidos parfois  ::bug:: 

Sinon je vais me mettre  l'assembleur et recoder une petite map de Quake 2  ::mouarf::   ::pastaper::

----------


## gege2061

> l'autre partie elle est crite en ?


De ce que j'ai vu, C++ et assembleur.




> Du coup j'ose pas te demander les sources C pour Halo 3 , Assassins Creed ou les Sims


Dsol, t'es tomb sur un des rares jeux connus qui a pass son moteur sous licence libre  ::aie::  Il me semble que maintenant la majorit des jeux sont dvelopp en C++.




> Sinon la 3D on peut rien faire avec en langage C ?


On irait plus vite si on rpondait  la question :



> "Qu'est ce qu'on ne peut pas faire avec C ?"

----------


## helmi.dridi

> IA : je suis pas sur qu'on puisse faire un jeu genre Quake 3 avec le langage C





> The OpenGL Shading Language is based on ANSI C and many of the features have been retained except when they conflict with performance or ease of implementation


http://www.opengl.org/documentation/glsl/

----------


## rt15

Se baser sur les recherches web ne me parat pas plus foireux que de se baser sur les offre d'emplois.

Perso j'ai t "embauch" deux fois. Les deux fois,  l'entretient et sur l'offre, on m'a parl de java. Mais dans les faits, ils taient trs content que je connaisse le C et le VB6, car leurs produits s'appuient encore massivement dessus (Et pas forcment juste par inertie). Au final, je fais plus de C que de java ! :8-):

----------


## chrifus

Et si un programme C++ utilisait un programme C !
On a programm en C ou en C++ ?  :;):

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Sinon la 3D on peut rien faire avec en langage C ? pasque tout le monde en parle et que bon bref je vais droit au but, le problme du C c'est que c'est encore  l'ancienne et bien que fan du langage je ne pourrais l'utiliser pour faire voluer mes projets.


oui, " l'ancienne",  l'poque ou on savait ce qu'on faisait  ::):  

Quand tu parles de 3D j'imagine que tu parles de OpenGL ou DirectX vu que Wolfenstein 3D tu n'as pas du connaitre  ::): 

Alors OpenGL est en effet une API C qui du coup se programme trs bien en C (entre autre)

DirectX est une API COM...qui se programme aussi trs bien en C pour peu qu'on connaisse la structure d'une interface qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un tableau de pointeurs. Aprs ce n'est pas forcment pratique, mais en tout cas c'est faisable  ::):

----------


## manudwarf

> Bah,  la mode du "dirty computing" ou de "l'extrem programming", c'est un peu normal: c'est bien plus facile de faire trs vite un petit bout de code qui marche  peu prs en C qu'en Java quand on a 6 mois d'anciennet dans le boulot. Et ensuite, on laisse comme c'est, parce qu'il faut que le produit sorte absolument avant la fin du mois et qu'il manque encore plein de fonctionnalits.
> Et ensuite? Ca marche pas top, parfois mme a merdoie carrment, et alors on fait une nouvelle appli qui reprend tout  zro, dans le mme langage, parce que "a va plus vite".
> Moi, ce rsultat ne me surprend pas du tout une seule seconde !


Une appli vite-fait en C ? T'as mang quoi ? ::aie:: 
Franchement le plus "rapide" pour du vite-fait mal fait reste amha C# ou VB avec l'diteur visuel... Il faut bcp de rigueur pour faire du C.

edit: je ne dis pas qu'on peut pas bien bosser avec .NET. Juste que c'est plus facile de faire n'imp.

----------


## Skyounet

> Une appli vite-fait en C ? T'as mang quoi ?
> Franchement le plus "rapide" pour du vite-fait mal fait reste amha C# ou VB avec l'diteur visuel... Il faut bcp de rigueur pour faire du C.


Clair.

Rien que pour lire un fichier il te faut 10 lignes de code (avec gestion des erreurs et tout).

----------


## manudwarf

Et puis faut linker dans tous les sens pour faire quoi que ce soit... brr l'horreur.

----------


## gorash

Faut pas oublier que le C est utilis pour pas mal d'applis "pointu/critique" : industrie, microcontroleur, ...

edit: et aussi quand je m'amus avec les thread ou les sockets sous (li)nunux et bien tout tait en C au niveau des tutorials qui donnaient la bonne parole ... mais bon a  peut tre chang !  ::zoubi::

----------


## nutsy2005

Delphi remonte !!

hum...

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

Waaaa, certain post font peur.
C c'est le langage de programmation le plus bas niveau apres assembleur, ce qui veux dire qu'on a pas de VM, les instructions passent directement a la machine et ce faisant on peut en faire ce qu'on en veux. Ne pas connaitre C ou ne pas l'aimer car on a du mal a programmer sans garbage collector, n'est pas une raison  pour dire ce genre de betise. Le coup de Quake 3 m'a fait tomber de ma chaise.

Toujours est-il, je pense aussi que le developpement d'appli mobile n'est pas etranger a ca. Comme je l'ai dit C est tres proche du hardware, et dans un contexte aussi limite en ressource, c'est tres efficace. J'ai aussi vu pas mal de developpeur pour iphone qui, car objective-c est une plaie, programme le gros de l'appli en C, et utilise objective-c juste pour les binding et l'evenementiel.

----------


## Firwen

Ne vous en dplaise, le C est un langage qui se porte bien et qui de toute faon perdurera encore un bout de temps....
Raison simple : la quasi-totalit des kernels des OS courants et des libs systmes bas niveau sont cod avec...

Fait est galement que niveau performances d'excution et faible consommation mmoire, il est difficilement galable, voir ingalable avec des langages next-gen.

Rajoutez  sa le fait que certains langages/outils Next-Gen l'utilise comme langage cible ( Vala, Genie, ATS, LLVM, PyPy,....) et avec un rsultat qui est trs loin d'tre mauvais.

----------


## belgistan

> Hmm, compltement faux.
> 
> La question qui me viendrait  l'esprit serait plutt :
> 
> "Qu'est ce qu'on ne peut pas faire avec C ?"


C'est vrai qu'il y a trs peu de choses que l'on ne peut pas faire en C :

- Dveloppez des applications sans bugs.

----------


## belgistan

le bug est roi.

La bidouille du pointeur dans les machines  8-coeurs,

le type qui permet d'additionner des fraises et des fonctions...

Gloire  toi, qui m'enseigna avec le langage ADA, ce que programmer veut dire.

 ::mouarf::

----------


## koktel_dfr

par rapport a ce que j'observe autour de moi ces chiffres me paraissent compltement irralistes... seules les tendances me semblent correctes notamment la baisse de Java...

----------


## benzoben

Mais bien sur qu'on peut faire n'importe quoi en C. On peut faire n'importe quoi avec n'importe quel langage! L'important c'est ce qui vient avec le langage : environnement de dv, framework, outils, communaut, ...

C'est cet ensemble qui fait qu'un langage est plus adapt qu'un autre pour un type d'application donn. Par exemple Java est plus adapt aux applications WEB que C ou Perl car on trouve plein de framework WEB, de serveurs d'application Java, etc. Mais on pourrait tout a fait faire un site WEB en C avec des CGI par exemple.

Pour les jeux 3D ou non, on peut tout  fait les faire en C ( Le premier Quake est d'ailleurs dans ce langage). Le soucis c'est que les jeux d'aujourd'hui et plus gnralement les applications sont de plus en plus complexes fonctionnellement. C'est la que les langages OO sont plus adapts car ils permettent de mieux reprsenter le fonctionnel de l'application. Personnellement, je pense que la maintenabilit et l'volutivit d'une application sont aussi importantes que les performances.

La o je ne comprend pas la croissance du C, c'est que c'est un langage avec peu de garde fou. Outre le paradigme objet, C++ a apport pas mal (c'est relatif) de scurit dans le langage. A l'heure o il n'y a plus besoin de gourou pour dvelopper des applications, c'est ce genre d'apports que recherche les entreprises  mon sens pour dvelopper plus vite et moins cher.

Ensuite concernant la dcroissance de Java, il faut peut tre chercher du cot de l'iphone avec son langage propritaire. Peut tre qu'avec le nombre d'application qu'ils ont, coupl  la concurrence de .NET sur les applications WEB, cela entame la popularit de Java.
Mais l'arrive d'Android peut faire changer les choses dans l'autre sens.

Dcidment, je suis inspir ce matin!




> Ne vous en dplaise, le C est un langage qui se porte bien et qui de toute faon perdurera encore un bout de temps....
> Raison simple : la quasi-totalit des kernels des OS courants et des libs systmes bas niveau sont cod avec...


Je ne vois pas pourquoi le fait qu'un OS soit crit en C, cela relancerait la mode sur ce langage. Le nombre de gens qui crivent des kernels ou des drivers doit tre assez faible compar au reste de la population des dveloppeurs.

----------


## Mjm

Avec toutes les rserves mthodologiques rapportes ci-dessus (fiabilit de la statistiques), je suis stupfait que le C# ne soit pas mieux plac!
Il y 4 ou 5 ans il ne pouvait y avoir de salut hors du C# qui allait tout craser.
Comme disait ( peu prs) P. Dac "La prvision est difficile, surtout lorsqu'elle concerne l'avenir". ::lol:: 
Bonne journe  tous.
mjm

----------


## LSRouge

Hello

J'utilise le C via VC++, pour les petites machines Scanner qu'on utilise.
Maintenant, ce n'est que de la maintenance ... heureusement que c'est plutot bien detaill ... sinon j'y passerai plus de temps ...

J'aime bien le C, mais je prfre le VB6 .. je rve de voir ce que donne VB.Net ! Faut que je trouve 5 mns ...

Kiss

----------


## gorash

> Dcidment, je suis inspir ce matin!
> 
> 
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi le fait qu'un OS soit crit en C, cela relancerait la mode sur ce langage. Le nombre de gens qui crivent des kernels ou des drivers doit tre assez faible compar au reste de la population des dveloppeurs.


Je suis peut-tre sur orbite mais pour moi une des raisons qui pourrait relancer le C est le fait que l'on ait et qu'on aura de l'informatique/lectronique partout, par exemple :
- microcontroleurs un peu partout
- machine volue dans les usines
Tout les microcontroleurs dans les voitures, systme d'alarmes, ... ont besoin d'tre programm. Pas mal de pays qui se developpe voient leur industrie passer d'anciennes machines toute mcanique  des machines  commandes numriques et autre.
Bon aprs c'est un exemple parmi tant d'autre, car j'ai l'impression que le dbat est un peu trop centr sur le pure software (je veux dire par l :  dveloppement ayant pour cible PC/MAC/Iphone ...) mais on oublie tout le reste alors que le developpement d'application ne se rsume pas qu' a !

Mais je pense que tu as tout dis dans un poste prcdent :
"A l'heure o il n'y a plus besoin de gourou pour dvelopper des applications, c'est ce genre d'apports que recherche les entreprises  mon sens pour dvelopper *plus vite et moins cher*."
Vite et bien demande des trs bons.
Bien demande des bons.
Vite et moins cher pas forcment ...
C'est la mode, vive les bloatware mais bon tant qu'il y aura des clients pour raquer !  ::zoubi::

----------


## benzoben

> Je suis peut tre sur orbite mais pour moi une des raisons qui pourrait relancer le C est le fait que l'on  et aura de l'informatique/lectronique partout, par exemple :
> - microcontroleurs unpeu partout
> - machine volu dans les usines


Non tu as raison. c'est surement aussi un vecteur de croissance pour le C.

En fait comme je l'ai dit dans mon premier post, il faudrait surtout regarder la rpartition des grands types d'application. Savoir ce que reprsente la part de dveloppement d'application industriels, WEB, clients lourds, etc

----------


## sparthane777

> http://www.opengl.org/documentation/glsl/


Merci pour le lien je le regarderais de plus prs  l'occasion  :;):

----------


## sparthane777

> oui, " l'ancienne",  l'poque ou on savait ce qu'on faisait  
> 
> Quand tu parles de 3D j'imagine que tu parles de OpenGL ou DirectX vu que Wolfenstein 3D tu n'as pas du connaitre 
> 
> Alors OpenGL est en effet une API C qui du coup se programme trs bien en C (entre autre)
> 
> DirectX est une API COM...qui se programme aussi trs bien en C pour peu qu'on connaisse la structure d'une interface qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un tableau de pointeurs. Aprs ce n'est pas forcment pratique, mais en tout cas c'est faisable


Ok merci de l'information ... de toute faon le C a reste le langage machine aprs l'assembleur

----------


## sparthane777

> *Faut pas oublier que le C est utilis pour pas mal d'applis "pointu/critique" : industrie, microcontroleur, ...*
> 
> edit: et aussi quand je m'amus avec les thread ou les sockets sous (li)nunux et bien tout tait en C au niveau des tutorials qui donnaient la bonne parole ... mais bon a  peut tre chang !


+ 1 , j'ai encore des magazines d'archives sur le bricolage electronique assez rcents, o on utilise pour le pilotage des machines industrielles .... le langage C  ::aie::  
Eh oui, le langage C est le langage de l'eternit !!!  ::twisted::

----------


## sparthane777

> C'est vrai qu'il y a trs peu de choses que l'on ne peut pas faire en C :
> 
> - Dveloppez des applications sans bugs.


Tout dpend de ce qu'il y a entre la chaise et le clavier  ::aie::

----------


## sparthane777

> Le nombre de gens qui crivent des kernels ou des drivers doit tre assez faible compar au reste de la population des dveloppeurs.


C'est vrai en entreprise, mais il n'en demeure pas moins que certains bidouilleurs s'amusent  le faire chez eux. Enfin c'est juste un choix personnel pas professionnel et heureusement  ::(:

----------


## Malinaka

loi 1: le C est une surcouche  assembleur.
loi 2 : La majorit des languages actuels sont bass sur C

Donc  condition de s'y prendre convenablement on peut tout coder en C  ::):

----------


## sparthane777

> loi 1: le C est une surcouche  assembleur.
> loi 2 : La majorit des languages actuels sont bass sur C
> 
> Donc * condition de s'y prendre convenablement on peut tout coder en C*


Bah vas-y clate-toi  ::?: 

Tu sais j'en ai pas l'air mais je suis de ceux qui utiliseraient encore le langage C pour faire des projets personnels genre le serpent Snake, un jeu flash ou mme pour dvelopper un driver et l'optimiser par exemple.
Mais tu sais les besoins voluent et on a pas forcment le temps de tout apprendre, quelque soit nos capacits,  moins que tu sors de Harvard  ::aie:: 

Sinon sur le fond je suis d'accord, le C c'est tout en informatique

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Ok merci de l'information ... de toute faon le C a reste le langage machine aprs l'assembleur


J'adore cette rflexion  ::): 

Elle est totalement fausse, mais je l'aime bien  ::): 

Quel rapport entre le C qui possde des fonctions de haut niveau et l'assembleur ?

Regardez les diffrences dans un simple [ame="http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hello_world"]Hello World[/ame]  ::): 

Dites-moi en quoi ceci est plus prs de la machine que le suivant :


```

```




```

```

----------


## sparthane777

> j'adore cette rflexion 
> 
> elle est totalement fausse, mais je l'aime bien 
> 
> quel rapport entre le C qui possde des fonctions de haut niveau et l'assembleur ?
> 
> regardez les diffrences dans un simple Hello World 
> 
> et dites moi en quoi ceci est plus prs de la machine que le suivant :
> ...


Bon d'accord je rectifie, le langage C est proche de l'assembleur qui est proche de la machine

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

Tu n'as jamais du faire d'assembleur ... ni mme de C... Avant compilation il n'y a pas vraiment de points communs entre les 2. Et faire un jeu Flash en C wtf xD

Je suis galement tonn des rsultats. Probablement la part des micro-controleurs et tout autre systmes bas-niveau qui sont encore trs rpandus. Poids rduis indispensable pour de l'embarquer, et gestion de la mmoire personnalis sans se taper de l'infme assembleur !

Je suis du que CAML soit dans les trente premiers, j'aurai espr ne pas du tout le voir ! (ouais j'ai une dent contre le lui)

----------


## sparthane777

> Tu n'as jamais du faire d'assembleur ... ni mme de C... Avant compilation il n'y a pas vraiment de points communs entre les 2. Et faire un jeu Flash en C wtf xD
> 
> Je suis galement tonn des rsultats. Probablement la part des micro-controleurs et tout autre systmes bas-niveau qui sont encore trs rpandus. Poids rduis indispensable pour de l'embarquer, et gestion de la mmoire personnalis sans se taper de l'infme assembleur !
> 
> Je suis du que CAML soit dans les trente premiers, j'aurai espr ne pas du tout le voir ! (ouais j'ai une dent contre le lui)


Oui je n'ai pas fait d'assembleur, de langage C ... Question de temps et de choix aussi . Je prfre rester pour le moment dans le domaine Web que dans les projets comment utiliser au mieux le C.

Et puis au passage tout le monde n'est pas bac + 5 avec 10 ans d'expriences  ::aie::  ... Disons que j'apprends sur le tas

Tu connais le Erlang, le C++, le Turbo Pascal, le C #, le VB, le scripting SH ? ...  ::roll::

----------


## ThomasR

> Et puis au passage tout le monde n'est pas bac + 5 avec 10 ans d'expriences


Pas besoin d'un BAC + 5 pour avoir du talent... il faut juste tre passionn !

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Pas besoin d'un BAC + 5 pour avoir du talent... il faut juste tre passionn !


mais pour avoir 20 ans d'exprience faut un peu plus que ton age  ::aie::

----------


## sparthane777

> Pas besoin d'un BAC + 5 pour avoir du talent... il faut juste tre passionn !


C'est justement ce que j'essayais de lui faire remarquer, mais enfin un qui a compris  ::P:

----------


## ThomasR

> mais pour avoir 20 ans d'exprience faut un peu plus que ton age


Arg, touch  ::aie::

----------


## omageus

Quel avenir pour le PHP dans tout a!

----------


## Mat.M

> Le C redevient le langage de programmation le plus utilis 
> Devant Java et le C++, d'aprs TIOBE Software
> 
> 
> D'aprs cet index, pour la premire fois depuis 4 ans, Java perd sa place de langage le plus populaire au profit du C qui retrouve donc le top du classement.
> 
> Les rsultats de cet index vous paraissent-ils viables ?
> tes-vous d'accord avec le commentaire de TIOBE qui affirme que Java est en dclin ?


Bon allez un petit troll C /C++ Vs Java vs autres langages  ::mouarf::   ::aie:: 

-Java est condamn  mourir : Sun Microsystems ayant t rachet par Oracle.
On n'es pas certains que la firme de Larry Ellison continue  soutenir ce langage.
Cela coute trop cher y'a la crise conomique..et puis il y a la concurrence de .NET et C#
A moins de faire des applis bancaires en Java mais mme pour la gestion il y a le prhistorique COBOL qui fait parfaitement bien le travail  ::mouarf:: 

- C et C++ sont bien plus rapides que Java tout le monde le sait parfaitement bien  ::mrgreen:: 

-C# n'arrive pas  s'imposer vraiment il y a encore pas mal et d'innombrables vieilles applications de gestion crites en Visual Basic 6.
Les faire migrer en C#/NET coute trop cher  ::mouarf::

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonsoir.

Ah, content de savoir que je n'aurais peut tre pas appris ce langage inutilement (l'avenir me le diras)  ::ccool:: . Oui je sais, ce n'est jamais inutile (et puis le C reste mon langage prfr pour l'instant).




> -Java est condamn  mourir : Sun Microsystems ayant t rachet par Oracle.


C'est pas vraiment a le problme AMHA ... Java tait une tendance, une sorte de mode et comme toute mode, a finit par rgresser. Bien sur Java est et sera sans doute encore trs utilis (tlphonie, avantage au niveau de la portabilit, etc) mais les dveloppeurs en ont peut tre assez de sa lourdeur qui lui fait dfaut (car syntaxiquement parlant, je ne trouve que ce n'est pas un mauvais langage) ...




> il y a la concurrence de .NET et C#


C# tant certes une alternative  Java (plus rapide d'ailleurs), il n'en manque pas moins que ce ct "M$ propritaire" (malgr les effort fournit par mono), en a loign plus d'un ... Et  la vue des statistiques, on voit bien que Java reste dominant par rapport au C# & co ...




> Quel avenir pour le PHP dans tout a!


Il ne faut pas s'en inquiter AMHA. PHP reste un incontournable du web mais le web n'occupe pas la totalit du monde du dveloppement ca qui explique sont pourcentage plus faible certes mais qui n'est pas en rgression.

Sinon, concernant, l'objective-C sont progrs n'est il pas du  son utilisation par Apple ?

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## JQueen

Tout  fait d'accord avec ThomasR.
Mais si on parle en gnral, l'utilisation de tout langage depend des projets disponibles sur le march. Et si on examine les diffrents langages, on peut remarquer que la majorit peut satisfaire les diffrents besoins.
Donc dire qu'un tel langage a envahi le march reste relatif, je pense  :;):  .

----------


## radium

Bon allez un petit troll C /C++ Vs Java vs autres langages  ::mouarf::   ::aie:: 



> -Java est condamn  mourir : Sun Microsystems ayant t rachet par Oracle.
> On n'es pas certains que la firme de Larry Ellison continue  soutenir ce langage.
> Cela coute trop cher y'a la crise conomique..et puis il y a la concurrence de .NET et C#
> A moins de faire des applis bancaires en Java mais mme pour la gestion il y a le prhistorique COBOL qui fait parfaitement bien le travail


Et puis tant que ca marche COBOL, pourquoi migrer et prier pour ca marche tout pareil (avec les bugs) en Java ?
Aprs Larry serait capable de vendre Java. Le GC de Java 7 a une fonctionnalit payante ou en passe de l'tre, il me semble.




> - C et C++ sont bien plus rapides que Java tout le monde le sait parfaitement bien


C'est vrai que les grosses applications batches ou certains coeurs de progiciels sont encore en C (raisons historiques ou prob de perf).
C et C++ sont peut tre plus rapides en excution mais c'est plus rapide de coder en Java (pas de memory leak ou core dump...). Il y a un gain en temps de dveloppement en Java  mon avis (ex : thread/socket en Java par rapport au C, c'est plus simple). Il y a galement tout ce qu'il y a autour de Java avec  l'intgration continue associe  Maven (honntement je sais pas si ca existe en C, je suppose que c'est possible).

Hormis les problmes de core dump, quelque chose de pas trop mal cod en Java ou en C, ca se modifie bien sans trop ramer.

Petite boutade : mme en Java, il y a "null pointer" exception. Marrant pour une rfrence nulle. Quoi des pointeurs en Java ???




> -C# n'arrive pas  s'imposer vraiment il y a encore pas mal et d'innombrables vieilles applications de gestion crites en Visual Basic 6.
> Les faire migrer en C#/NET coute trop cher


Et puis migrer de VB6 vers C# sous entend refonte de code. Il faut rester "iso-fonctionnel" accessoirement iso-bug (ca marchait pas avant, faut surtout pas que ca marche maintenant  ::aie:: )et surtout savoir ce que faisait l'appli en VB6 surtout qu'entre les spc et le code, y a parfois quelques surprises ou carts. Aprs analyser 10000-20000 lignes de code pour savoir ce que faisait l'appli bon courage surtout si c'est fait avec les pieds.

Java, C, C++, VB (PHP, XHTML, ...) ce sont des bons langages. Aprs ca dpend de ce qu'on souhaite faire derrire.

----------


## Florian Goo

> C et C++ sont peut tre plus rapides en excution mais c'est plus rapide de coder en Java (*pas de memory leak* ou core dump...).


Pur mythe. Le GC ne sait pas grer les dpendances rcursives. C'est pour a que les WeakReference existent.
Ce mythe est bien symptomatique d'un des problmes de Java : il veut faire croire que la programmation est facile (en empchant le programmeur de grer manuellement la mmoire pour lui viter de faire des btises) et y parvient effectivement (la preuve, la plupart des dveloppeurs pensent qu'une fuite mmoire en Java est impossible), alors qu'en ralit la problmatique de la gestion de la mmoire est toujours prsente.




> Petite boutade : mme en Java, il y a "null pointer" exception. Marrant pour une rfrence nulle. Quoi des pointeurs en Java ???


Exactement, les rfrences en Java sont ni plus ni moins des pointeurs. Leur utilisation est juste bride par le langage, afin que, l encore, le programmeur infantilis ne fasse pas de btises.

----------


## Vespasien

J'avais un boss qui nous sortait le mme genre de stats  propos de son langage de prdilection de merde (non cit dans la liste) donc ces stats.... 
Comme l'ont relevs certains, ceci dpend beaucoup de l'activit du secteur informatique et de vieille technos (indcrotables comme le COBOL dans les banques) demeurent stables.

----------


## ManusDei

> C et C++ sont bien plus rapides que Java tout le monde le sait parfaitement bien


Les compilateurs C C++ sont plus optimiss que ceux de JAVA, nuance. Dire qu'un langage est plus rapide, c'est un non-sens.

----------


## manpe

> ceci dpend beaucoup de l'activit du secteur informatique


Exactement !
Je ne comprends pas le dbat C/C++ VS JAVA, les champs d'application industriels n'tant pas du tout les mmes ! 
Pour tout ce qui est WEB, SOA, ... et j'en passe, le JAVA est roi c'est indniable.
Mais dans les industries embarques et temps rel, le JAVA n'a pas sa place pour les applications critiques. Allez faire du code temps rel qui vole par exemple (qui doit donc se plier  des normes comme DO-178B ou ARINC661) en JAVA ...

Pour avoir gout aux 2 domaines que j'ai cit au dessus, JAVA et C/C++ sont tout  fait  leur place dans chacune d'elles je pense.

----------


## ok.Idriss

> Les compilateurs C C++ sont plus optimiss que ceux de JAVA, nuance. Dire qu'un langage est plus rapide, c'est un non-sens.


On entend par "langage", pas uniquement sa syntaxe. On sait trs bien que ce n'est pas la syntaxe du langage qui va dterminer sa rapidit d'excution. Quand on dit que Java est plus lent, ce n'est bien entendu pas la syntaxe qui est plus lente (la c'est un non sens), tout le monde le sait trs bien  ::aie::  ...

Et puis le mode d'excution y est pour beaucoup (car on trouve encore des JVM et mme sans, a reste toujours lent).

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## millie

> A moins de faire des applis bancaires en Java mais mme pour la gestion il y a le prhistorique COBOL qui fait parfaitement bien le travail


J'ai vu un grand nombre d'application dans le domaine bancaire, et  part pour du pur code/traitement mtier, je crois que je n'ai rcemment jamais vu de cobol (pour la visualisation notamment etc.)

Java reste trs soutenu par IBM dans le domaine bancaire (qui en mme temps que fournir ses z/OS, en profite pour refourguer du Websphere)

----------


## FloMo

> Oui je n'ai pas fait d'assembleur, de langage C ... Question de temps et de choix aussi . Je prfre rester pour le moment dans le domaine Web que dans les projets comment utiliser au mieux le C.


Le C, pour les services web, c'est le top. Tu n'as gnralement pas trop  modifier cette partie pourtant elle est toujours sollicite.
Et finalement, avec cgic, libxml2, glib, libjson et autres, tu codes assez vite et assez bien en C pour du web.

Mais il est vrai qu'en contre-partie, pour gnrer les interfaces, PHP est plus efficace. (les templates permettent d'avoir d'excellentes performances)

----------


## popovitch130

> The popular search engines Google, MSN, Yahoo!, Wikipedia and YouTube are used to calculate the ratings


 tout est dit  ::lol:: 




> Le C, pour les services web, c'est le top. Tu n'as gnralement pas trop  modifier cette partie pourtant elle est toujours sollicite.
> Et finalement, avec cgic, libxml2, glib, libjson et autres, tu codes assez vite et assez bien en C pour du web.


 bien vu  ::ccool::

----------


## lequebecois79

> Exactement !
> Je ne comprends pas le dbat C/C++ VS JAVA, les champs d'application industriels n'tant pas du tout les mmes ! 
> Pour tout ce qui est WEB, SOA, ... et j'en passe, le JAVA est roi c'est indniable.
> Mais dans les industries embarques et temps rel, le JAVA n'a pas sa place pour les applications critiques. Allez faire du code temps rel qui vole par exemple (qui doit donc se plier  des normes comme DO-178B ou ARINC661) en JAVA ...
> 
> Pour avoir gout aux 2 domaines que j'ai cit au dessus, JAVA et C/C++ sont tout  fait  leur place dans chacune d'elles je pense.


tu savais qu'il y avait des jvm fait spcialement pour le temps rel et le march de l'embarqu?

----------


## Firwen

> tu savais qu'il y avait des jvm fait spcialement pour le temps rel et le march de l'embarqu?


Oui a existe, mais tu connais beaucoup de micro-controleur low cost qui fonctionne avec a ?  ::D:

----------


## o.deb

j'aimerais bien comprendre une chose:
comment se fait-il (en dehors de la popularit auprs des dveloppeurs, pas des entreprises) que le C soit apparemment bien plus utilis que l'Ada pour l'embarqu, alors que j'ai cru comprendre que l'Ada est trs enseign dans les tudes pour l'embarqu, et que la gestion du multi-tche et du temps rel est inhrente au langage?

----------


## spidermario

> Sinon, concernant, l'objective-C sont progrs n'est il pas du  son utilisation par Apple ?


Cela fait trs longtemps que le langage est utilis par Apple (par NeXT en fait, mais cette entreprise a t cre par Steve Jobs et a ensuite fusionn avec Apple), ce serait donc surprenant que cela cause une telle propulsion tant de temps aprs.




> Je suis du que CAML soit dans les trente premiers, j'aurai espr ne pas du tout le voir ! (ouais j'ai une dent contre le lui)


Qu'as-tu contre Caml ? C'est un excellent langage, je trouve (Objective Caml, du moins ; je ne me suis pas essay  Caml Light).

----------


## lequebecois79

> Oui a existe, mais tu connais beaucoup de micro-controleur low cost qui fonctionne avec a ?


a dpent ce que tu entends par micro-controleur low cost....

je ne pourrais pas te dire ce qui est utilis par notre compteuse d'argent mise  part que c'est bas sur un vieux cpu armv5 et la jvm embedded de sun fonctionne bien dessus

ensuite ta diffrent produit qui supporte qu'une partie de la plateforme java... genre muvium

autrement tu as diffrentes carte du genre gumstix, beagleboard, fox... facilement utilis en robotique qui peuvent tre utilis en java

----------


## meziantou

> Qu'as-tu contre Caml ? C'est un excellent langage, je trouve (Objective Caml, du moins ; je ne me suis pas essay  Caml Light).


Moi je trouve que Caml est sympa  utiliser. Par contre faut aimer le fonctionnel.

----------


## X0000

> Waaaa, certain post font peur.
> C c'est le langage de programmation le plus bas niveau apres assembleur, ce qui veux dire qu'on a pas de VM, les instructions passent directement a la machine et ce faisant on peut en faire ce qu'on en veux. Ne pas connaitre C ou ne pas l'aimer car on a du mal a programmer sans garbage collector, n'est pas une raison  pour dire ce genre de betise. Le coup de Quake 3 m'a fait tomber de ma chaise.
> 
> Toujours est-il, je pense aussi que le developpement d'application mobile n'est pas tranger  a. Comme je l'ai dit C est trs proche du hardware, et dans un contexte aussi limite en ressource, c'est tres efficace. J'ai aussi vu pas mal de developpeur pour iphone qui, car objective-c est une plaie, programme le gros de l'applications en C, et utilise objective-c juste pour les binding et l'evenementiel.


+1
Enfin un post qui a du sens, je n'ai rien  rajouter, peut-tre qu'en plus des applications mobiles, il y a tous les produits lectroniques "intelligent", ne serait-ce qu'une simple souris par exemple, qui comporte un micro contrleur, donc un firmware qui se programme en ... C.

----------


## Invit

C n'est pas compris par les jeunes  ::):  

Pendant longtemps, C a t le SEUL language srieux l o le corps enseignant franais lui a prfr le pascal.

En vrac :
C peut tourner sur un systme rduit  un proc et de la mmoire, sur certains contrleurs, C tourne sur une un systme  un seul chip (cheap  ::): 
C est le seul language compact avec lequel on peut faire de l'arithmtique sur pointeurs.
C est le language pour les parsers, qu'est ce ? Un algo bouriffant qui s'occupe notamment d'interprter HTML, javascript, ..  on peut parier qu'en lisant ce texte, votre ordi "fait tourner" au moins 4 ou 5 parsers crits en C donc

Ecrits  l'origine en pascal, windows et mac os furent entirement rcrits en C ! je vous laisse deviner le cot et l'enjeu de ce revirement !

Java, C#, C++ etc...    tout cela se droule au dessus du C qui reste le roi des "membre infrieurs" de toute machine  processeurs (pc, lecteur mp3, ..)
Au fait pensez vous qu'on puisse crire un codec jpeg, mpeg, divx, ...   en quelque chose d'autre ? Ce ne serait pas une entreprise raisonnable.

----------


## el_slapper

> J'ai vu un grand nombre d'application dans le domaine bancaire, *et  part pour du pur code/traitement mtier*, je crois que je n'ai rcemment jamais vu de cobol (pour la visualisation notamment etc.)
> 
> Java reste trs soutenu par IBM dans le domaine bancaire (qui en mme temps que fournir ses z/OS, en profite pour refourguer du Websphere)


Been justement, c'est pour le coeur de mtier que COBOL est indboulonable. Ce qui fait ses qualits dans ce domaine le rend imbitable partout ailleurs, d'ailleurs. Et il en disparait progressivement. Alors que sur son point fort, toutes les tentatives que j'ai vu de le remplacer ont mal termin.

Effectivement, en visualisation, les crans CICS/COBOL, c'est horrible. Si ton mtier, c'est l'interface, tu ne verras jamais mes chers crans verts(et c'est tant mieux).

----------


## Paul TOTH

> C n'est pas compris par les jeunes  
> 
> Pendant longtemps, C a t le SEUL language srieux l o le corps enseignant franais lui a prfr le pascal.
> 
> En vrac :
> C peut tourner sur un systme rduit  un proc et de la mmoire, sur certains contrleurs, C tourne sur une un systme  un seul chip (cheap 
> C est le seul language compact avec lequel on peut faire de l'arithmtique sur pointeurs.
> C est le language pour les parsers, qu'est ce ? Un algo bouriffant qui s'occupe notamment d'interprter HTML, javascript, ..  on peut parier qu'en lisant ce texte, votre ordi "fait tourner" au moins 4 ou 5 parsers crits en C donc
> 
> ...


ahlala ! laisse moi deviner, tu as utiliser Turbo Pascal 3.0 pendant tes tudes 


et tu penses que le Pascal en est rest l ?  ::): 

en Pascal on peut trs bien faire un lecteur MP3, un SoftPhone, voir un systme d'exploitation (mme avec Delphi) !

Il ne faut pas confondre le langage et son compilateur, si Borland a fait de Delphi un compilateur Pascal orient applications Windows, FreePascal a port le langage sur grand nombre de plateformes.

Et finalement un projet comme BeroTinyPascal montre qu'avec peu de lignes de code Pascal on crit un auto-compilateur Pascal  ::):

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

turbo pascal... toute ma jeunesse. :8-):

----------


## sparthane777

> Le C, pour les services web, c'est le top. Tu n'as gnralement pas trop  modifier cette partie pourtant elle est toujours sollicite.
> Et finalement, avec cgic, libxml2, glib, libjson et autres, tu codes assez vite et assez bien en C pour du web.
> 
> Mais il est vrai qu'en contre-partie, pour gnrer les interfaces, PHP est plus efficace. (les templates permettent d'avoir d'excellentes performances)


Ok je te remercie de cet claircissement, faut dire que j'ai pas trop touch au langage C. Pourtant a me parat trs bien pour bien matriser les langage de programation, mais bon c'est plus parce que j'ai pas encore de statut fixe en informatique et que j'ai pas le choix que de me plier aux demandes actuelles : PHP 5/ MySQL , AJAX , frameworks ... 
Pour l'instant mes travaux personnels s'arrtent plus  une demande, si effectivement j'tais dveloppeur dans une bote Lambda, je me pencherais sur ce langage somme toute intressant je trouve. 
Pour l'instant c'est plus une question de priorit  ::):

----------


## sparthane777

> turbo pascal... toute ma jeunesse.


J'avoue, rien ne vaut les premiers codeurs sous TurboPascal, assembleur, avec un Amstrad de dernier cri  :8-):

----------


## sparthane777

> C n'est pas compris par les jeunes  
> 
> Pendant longtemps, C a t le SEUL language srieux l o le corps enseignant franais lui a prfr le pascal.
> 
> En vrac :
> C peut tourner sur un systme rduit  un proc et de la mmoire, sur certains contrleurs, C tourne sur une un systme  un seul chip (cheap 
> C est le seul language compact avec lequel on peut faire de l'arithmtique sur pointeurs.
> C est le language pour les parsers, qu'est ce ? Un algo bouriffant qui s'occupe notamment d'interprter HTML, javascript, ..  on peut parier qu'en lisant ce texte, votre ordi "fait tourner" au moins 4 ou 5 parsers crits en C donc
> 
> ...


Si je ne m'abuse, aurais tu un lien sur l'historique des langages , complet  me proposer ? Je pense que le problme comme moi, est que les codeurs n'ont pas ou ont peu de temps  se pencher sur l'historique.

Or pour matriser le prsent, faut pouvoir retenir les leons du pass, et anticiper l'avenir. D'o l'intrt de faire de l'historique et de la veille  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

> Or pour matriser le prsent, faut pouvoir retenir les leons du pass, et anticiper l'avenir. D'o l'intrt de faire de l'historique et de la veille


C'est une des plus belle remarque que j'ai lu depuis tres longtemps, pas con de faire de l'histoire technologique.

----------


## sparthane777

> Quel avenir pour le PHP dans tout a!


Je ne vois pas trop le rapport ... PHP est un langage orient serveur . 
Il a donc un rle spcifique et bien rel.
Il suffit de faire le tour des annonces en ligne, pour chercher des demandes profil : PHP/MySQL. Gnralement c'est vers ce type d'offre que je m'oriente, tant donn qu'il faut au moins un Bac +3/4 *acquis*  pour d'autres types d'offres

----------


## sparthane777

> C'est une des plus belle remarque que j'ai lu depuis tres longtemps, pas con de faire de l'histoire technologique.


 :;):  Enfin, faut juste avoir le temps de le faire c'est tout

----------


## sparthane777

> Bon allez un petit troll C /C++ Vs Java vs autres langages  
> 
> -Java est condamn  mourir : Sun Microsystems ayant t rachet par Oracle.
> On n'es pas certains que la firme de Larry Ellison continue  soutenir ce langage.
> Cela coute trop cher y'a la crise conomique..et puis il y a la concurrence de .NET et C#
> A moins de faire des applis bancaires en Java mais mme pour la gestion il y a le prhistorique COBOL qui fait parfaitement bien le travail 
> 
> -* C et C++ sont bien plus rapides que Java* tout le monde le sait parfaitement bien 
> 
> ...


Oui mais t'es tu demand si  rendement gal, l'un ou l'autre tait plus rapide ? En tenant compte du temps-homme

----------


## Shaidak

Bonjour tout le monde  ::): 

Quand je voie a :




> Oui mais t'es tu demand si  rendement gal, l'un ou l'autre tait plus rapide ? En tenant compte du temps-homme


Je me demande sincrement si ce genre de problmatique vous est dj arriv sur un projet ? Vous avez dj hsit entre java ou C++ sur un projet par exemple ? Personnellement jamais et je me voie mal demand  mon patron d'utiliser le C++ pour une application web et inversement pour les projets personnels ... Chaque langage possde ses spcificit, avatanges et inconvnients et ils ne sont pas destins aux mme activits. Les questions prsentes ici sont gnralement vite cartes au vu de ce qui est recherch : mmoire, portabilit, ressources disponibles (frameworks, lib ...), ...

Pour en revenir au sujet, je suis galement surpris par l'tude mais comme cela a t dit, ce n'est pas vraiment reprsentatif donc rien de bien surprenant, juste un titre un peu provocateur et un petit coup de pub  ::roll::

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

Euh c'est autoris les doubles et surtout triples post sur ce forum ?




> Qu'as-tu contre Caml ? C'est un excellent langage, je trouve (Objective Caml, du moins ; je ne me suis pas essay  Caml Light).


Pour CAML le prof tait une vrai plaie. Il avait une sacr rputation qui dpassait les frontires de la section Info.
Et ensuite il nous forait  utiliser un IDE Console anti-ergonomique qui ne grait mme pas les tabulations, a faisait des erreurs incomprhensible ><, et j'en passe.
Enfin j'ai eu 0  l'exam pour ne pas y tre all  ::mrgreen:: . Je devais aller au Qubec, j'avais vrifi qu'il n'y avait aucun partiel le jour de la rentre pour conomiser sur les billets d'avion, ce fourbe a dplac le partiel pour le mettre le jour de la rentre...

J'ai rien contre le fonctionnel sinon, j'aime bien le Prolog.

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

> J'ai rien contre le fonctionnel sinon, j'aime bien le Prolog.


hummmmm, prolog c'est pas du fonctionnel, c'est de la programmation logique  ::roll::

----------


## benzoben

Un aspect que personne ne veut prendre en compte et que j'avais remont dans un prcdent post, c'est l'aspect communautaire et/ou culturel.

Pourquoi le C est utilis dans l'embarqu? Parce que les gnrations de dveloppeurs qui ont boss dans ce milieu ont utilis  ce langage, que les outils, les rfrences, les produits existants qu'on modifie pour les adapter  la nouvelle puce, controleur sont construits sur le C.
De mme dans une SSII qui fait du WEB avec des stagiaires comme chefs de projet elle ne va pas se poser la question de faire du C : c'est Java ou .Net ou php parce que c'est la culture.

J'ai eu aussi des profs d'universit qui ne juraient que par ADA pour l'embarqu (ils ont leurs raisons je n'en discute pas) mais visiblement cette communaut n'a pas beaucoup perc donc il doit y avoir peu de projets autour du langage.

----------


## benzoben

> Bonjour tout le monde 
> Je me demande sincrement si ce genre de problmatique vous est dj arriv sur un projet ? Vous avez dj hsit entre java ou C++ sur un projet par exemple ? Personnellement jamais et je me voie mal demand  mon patron d'utiliser le C++ pour une application web et inversement pour les projets personnels ...


Oui ca m'est dj arriv : on devait faire des batchs simples mais avec beaucoup de traitements de masse. La question a t pose du langage avec lequel on allait travailler : C++ pour la vitesse ou Java pour la simplicit. On a choisi Java car tout le monde le connaissait sur le plateau et que c'tait plus facile d'intgrer les livrables au processus de livraison existant.

----------


## Shaidak

> Oui ca m'est dj arriv : on devait faire des batchs simples mais avec beaucoup de traitements de masse. La question a t pose du langage avec lequel on allait travailler : C++ pour la vitesse ou Java pour la simplicit. On a choisi Java car tout le monde le connaissait sur le plateau et que c'tait plus facile d'intgrer les livrables au processus de livraison existant.


Voil oui, c'est l'environnement de dveloppement prsent qui a dcid  votre place en fin de compte, la simple phrase "C++ pour la vitesse ou Java pour la simplicit" le prouve, mme sans connatre les contraintes, je ne voie pas en quoi cela serait sorcier en C++  ::roll::  sauf si l'on a pas l'habitude de travailler avec, ce qui semble tre le cas ...  ::aie:: .
Ceci tant, j'ai t confront  une situation trs similaire au travail, et bien que faisant du C++, nous avons opt pour java (la question n'avait mme pas t souleve soit dit en passant) tout simplement pour viter d'aller en territoire inconnu. Par ailleurs, je n'appelle pas vraiment a un "projet"  ::roll::

----------


## benzoben

> Voil oui, c'est l'environnement de dveloppement prsent qui a dcid  votre place en fin de compte, la simple phrase "C++ pour la vitesse ou Java pour la simplicit" le prouve, mme sans connatre les contraintes, je ne voie pas en quoi cela serait sorcier en C++  sauf si l'on a pas l'habitude de travailler avec, ce qui semble tre le cas ... .


Attention; les gens qui se posaient la question  ce moment l connaissaient c++ et Java. Seulement, ce qui est entre en ligne de compte, c'est la complexit du langage (pas de troll), l'environnement existant, le turn over (nouvelle ressource ne connaissant pas forcement le langage) et le rapport cout/performance.




> Par ailleurs, je n'appelle pas vraiment a un "projet"


Que veux tu dire par la?

----------


## Shaidak

> Que veux tu dire par la?


Et bien au premier abord cela m'avait sembl tre un tout petit projet, d'o la remarque mais appremment elle semble inapproprie donc au temps pour moi  ::aie:: .

----------


## sparthane777

> Bonjour tout le monde 
> 
> Quand je voie a :
> 
> 
> 
> Je me demande sincrement si ce genre de problmatique vous est dj arriv sur un projet ? Vous avez dj hsit entre java ou C++ sur un projet par exemple ? Personnellement jamais et je me voie mal demand  mon patron d'utiliser le C++ pour une application web et inversement pour les projets personnels ... Chaque langage possde ses spcificit, avatanges et inconvnients et ils ne sont pas destins aux mme activits. Les questions prsentes ici sont gnralement vite cartes au vu de ce qui est recherch : mmoire, portabilit, ressources disponibles (frameworks, lib ...), ...
> 
> Pour en revenir au sujet, je suis galement surpris par l'tude mais comme cela a t dit, ce n'est pas vraiment reprsentatif donc rien de bien surprenant, juste un titre un peu provocateur et un petit coup de pub


Ok je vois que l'on commence fort le lundi. 
1) J'ai juste dit que pour une entreprise c'est plus direct de coder en Java, parce que pas le temps de coder en C/C++.
Aprs peut-tre que je me trompe. Mais bon j'ai jamais tent de rabaisser qui que ce soit au passage  ::roll:: 

2) Je m'exprime en fonction de mon point de vue. Tu as probablement une avance en la matire, mais rien ne prouve que tu matrise le sujet.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Ok je vois que l'on commence fort le lundi. 
> 1) J'ai juste dit que pour une entreprise c'est plus direct de coder en Java, parce que pas le temps de coder en C/C++.
> Aprs peut-tre que je me trompe. Mais bon j'ai jamais tent de rabaisser qui que ce soit au passage 
> 
> 2) Je m'exprime en fonction de mon point de vue. Tu as probablement une avance en la matire, mais rien ne prouve que tu matrise le sujet.


en quoi le codage Java est plus rapide que le C/C++ ?! (ou autre ?)

----------


## dams78

> en quoi le codage Java est plus rapide que le C/C++ ?! (ou autre ?)


Quand mme...

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Quand mme...


devant un tel argument je ne peux que m'incliner  ::):

----------


## dams78

> devant un tel argument je ne peux que m'incliner


Vu tes posts t'es pas un newb, tu sais donc pourquoi grand nombre de dveloppement se font en Java. Donc dire que le time to market du Java est identique  celui du C++, pour moi a ne peut tre que de l'ironie venant de ta part.
Sinon comme argumentation on peut juste sortir J2EE...

----------


## ThomasR

> Vu tes posts t'es pas un newb, tu sais donc pourquoi grand nombre de dveloppement se font en Java. Donc dire que le time to market du Java est identique  celui du C++, pour moi a ne peut tre que de l'ironie venant de ta part.
> Sinon comme argumentation on peut juste sortir J2EE...


Merci donc d'expliciter ta rflexion par un argumentaire un peu plus construit pour nous en faire profiter,  nous, nophytes  :;):

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Merci donc d'expliciter ta rflexion par un argumentaire un peu plus construit pour nous en faire profiter,  nous, nophytes


en plus ma question tait presque pas ironique (mais dans l'autre sens ^^) vu que je connais assez mal le dveloppement Java. Pour moi rien de tel que Delphi pour dvelopper vite et bien  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

> Merci donc d'expliciter ta rflexion par un argumentaire un peu plus construit pour nous en faire profiter,  nous, nophytes


Heu j'ai vex des gens?

Je vais juste parler de mon exprience avec J2EE, je vois ici on utilise un framework un peu maison, en fait c'est un regroupement d'outils Java J2EE. Et tout ceci mis ensemble permet effectivement de gagner du temps et de faire des applis solides : je pense notamment  la scurit (reprendre de outils fait pour), pareil pour les applis web, on utilise Struts, ya pas  dire c'est un norme gain de temps.

----------


## loka

quelqu'un voulait voir un historique des langages :
http://people.mandriva.com/~prigaux/...dy/diagram.png

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Heu j'ai vex des gens?
> 
> Je vais juste parler de mon exprience avec J2EE, je vois ici on utilise un framework un peu maison, en fait c'est un regroupement d'outils Java J2EE. Et tout ceci mis ensemble permet effectivement de gagner du temps et de faire des applis solides : je pense notamment  la scurit (reprendre de outils fait pour), pareil pour les applis web, on utilise Struts, ya pas  dire c'est un norme gain de temps.


mais on fait tous a, quelque soit le langage utilis ^^

----------


## dams78

> mais on fait tous a, quelque soit le langage utilis ^^


Donc pour toi  comptences gales, le temps de mise en production d'une application va tre identique entre une quipe C++ et Java?

----------


## Oberown

Je me demande ce qui s'est pass au dbut du second trimestre de 2004.
Java et C++ font une sacr chute. Et Delphi et Python ont bien augment

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Donc pour toi  comptences gales, le temps de mise en production d'une application va tre identique entre une quipe C++ et Java?


bah a dpend sans doute du domaine de l'application  ::): 

mais je ne suis pas convaincu qu'il y ait des diffrences notables sur ce point entre les deux

----------


## benzoben

Personnellement, je pratique les 2 langages C++ (en hobby) et Java (pour le boulot). J'ai fait un peu de delphi  la fac, mais autant l'EDI est trs bien autant le langage en lui mme ne m'a pas attir.

Pour en revenir  la question : est -il plus simple de dvelopper en Java qu'en C++, je dirais que globalement c'est plus simple en Java.
Bien sur on peut faire des choses trs simple en C++, ne pas utiliser de pointeur ou de template et alors c'est comme du Java. Mais rapidement les choses s'enveniment : macro, reinterpret_cast, destructeur virtuel, constructeur de recopie,...
Simple pour un dveloppeur moyen de C++ me direz vous mais inexistant en Java : ces questions l on se les pose mme pas!

Question compilation c'est pas comparable. Le nombre d'option du compilo C++ par rapport  javac c'est sans commune mesure. En java, le seul hic c'est le classpath mais c'est vraiment si tu gres mal les choses.

Au niveau doc, le monde Java est beaucoup plus simple: la javadoc a beaucoup contribu  uniformiser les docs. Quand on navigue sur des sites Open Source, pour un peu qu'il y ait du maven, on voit clairement les dpences de composant, les versions, ...
Vous avez dj essay de chercher des informations sur MSDN? Encore je trouve que a s'est amlior.

En conclusion, je dirais qu'avec Java il suffit de connaitre peu de concept pour faire beaucoup de choses alors que C++ c'est tout une tripote de trucs et astuces qu'il faut matriser.

----------


## benzoben

Je dirais pour complter qu'il y a beaucoup d'outils dans la communaut Java pour aider au dveloppement.

Par exemple, la derniere fois je cherchais un quivalent de checkstyle pour C++. He bien, j'ai galr. Je n'ai mme pas trouv un parseur C++ digne de ce nom (sans tomber dans du Lex/Yacc ou autre mammouth).
Y a CppLint par exemple, mais il ne fait pas tout, c'est en python (donc nouveau langage), extensibilit zro. Ou alors tu trouves d'autres outils mais assez confidentiels. 
Alors que checkstyle (pour ne citer que lui) c'est dj trs complet en plus l'extension est relativement simple. 
bref, y a plein de choses qui existent en Java et qui je trouve sont plus rpandues que dans le monde C++.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Personnellement, je pratique les 2 langages C++ (en hobby) et Java (pour le boulot). J'ai fait un peu de delphi  la fac, mais autant l'EDI est trs bien autant le langage en lui mme ne m'a pas attir.
> 
> Pour en revenir  la question : est -il plus simple de dvelopper en Java qu'en C++, je dirais que globalement c'est plus simple en Java.
> Bien sur on peut faire des choses trs simple en C++, ne pas utiliser de pointeur ou de template et alors c'est comme du Java. Mais rapidement les choses s'enveniment : macro, reinterpret_cast, destructeur virtuel, constructeur de recopie,...
> Simple pour un dveloppeur moyen de C++ me direz vous mais inexistant en Java : ces questions l on se les pose mme pas!
> 
> Question compilation c'est pas comparable. Le nombre d'option du compilo C++ par rapport  javac c'est sans commune mesure. En java, le seul hic c'est le classpath mais c'est vraiment si tu gres mal les choses.
> 
> Au niveau doc, le monde Java est beaucoup plus simple: la javadoc a beaucoup contribu  uniformiser les docs. Quand on navigue sur des sites Open Source, pour un peu qu'il y ait du maven, on voit clairement les dpences de composant, les versions, ...
> ...


je te rejoins sur la complexit de configuration du C++...si je connais relativement bien le langage, j'ai toujours les pires difficults pour compiler un programme C/C++  ::): 

 ct de cela, la structure des langages Pascal apporte un norme confort, tout y est dclar de faon explicite et la compilation se faisant en une seule passe, on n'a pas un linker qui vient dire aprs compilation que les symboles ne sont pas rsolus. Soient ils existent sans ambigut, soit la compilation ne passe pas et l'IDE vient nous placer dans le code sur le symbole inconnu  ::):

----------


## nikko34

euh... il faut pas dlirer non plus.

Oui en Java il y a un bon paquet de bibliothques prte  l'emploi, donc dans certains domaines, c'est trs simple.

Par contre le C++ lui n'a qu'une bibliothque standard limit mais il existe des tas de bibliothques autours dans des domaines trs diffrents et peut au pire utiliser directement l'API systme Linux ou Windows.

Donc je dirais qu'en C++, tu es moins limit si tu sors du domaine de prdilection des bibliothques Java existantes. 

Checkstyle par exemple c'est plus un problme d'outil de dveloppement/d'IDE et il est difficile d'avoir des quivalents avec les templates/les macros du C++.

Aprs, si on a des bibliothques/base de code adquates et qu'on connait le langage correctement, je ne vois pas pourquoi on irait moins vite en C++.

Ah oui et le C++ n'a rien  voir avec MSDN, ce n'est qu'un des langages utilis par Microsoft, mais ces derniers n'ont rien  voir dans sa conception ni son volution. C'est sr que pour Java il y a le soutien de SUN derrire qui a fourni un lot d'outil standard comme la Javadoc qui uniformise le tout.

----------


## benzoben

> Aprs, si on a des bibliothques/base de code adquates et qu'on connait le langage correctement, je ne vois pas pourquoi on irait moins vite en C++.
> Checkstyle par exemple c'est plus un problme d'outil de dveloppement/d'IDE et il est difficile d'avoir des quivalents avec les templates/les macros du C++.


Si on prend les courbes d'apprentissage, les bibliothques, docs, EDI, je pense que Java coute moins cher  la fin. C'est sur la diffrence se voit moins si tu prends 2 dveloppeurs confirms.




> C'est sr que pour Java il y a le soutien de SUN derrire qui a fourni un lot d'outil standard comme la Javadoc qui uniformise le tout.


C'est justement pour ca que je trouve que Java est plus simple d'accs.

----------


## nikko34

ben a dpend ce que tu fais.

Si tu fais un logiciel de capture de camra et de reconnaissance de forme, et que tu veux dvelopper un nouvel algo de ton cru, tu fais quoi?

Enfin il y a de la place pour tout le monde hein, mais si le but de la boite est d'avoir beaucoup de turn-over et prend des jeunes diploms qui ne connaissent que le Java, c'est sr que a sera moins cher. Si par contre la boite a quelques dev confirms C++ qu'elle a gard pendant longtemps, a sera diffrent c'est sr.

----------


## meziantou

Jusque l vous parlez seulement de C++ et java, mais qu'en pensez vous de la plateforme dotnet (C#, Vb.net,...) ?

----------


## benzoben

> ben a dpend ce que tu fais.
> 
> Si tu fais un logiciel de capture de camra et de reconnaissance de forme, et que tu veux dvelopper un nouvel algorithme de ton cru, tu fais quoi?


Effectivement, il y aura des moments o tu seras oblig de prendre un langage ddi pour un besoin particulier.




> Enfin il y a de la place pour tout le monde hein, mais si le but de la bote est d'avoir beaucoup de turn-over et prend des jeunes diploms qui ne connaissent que le Java, c'est sr que a sera moins cher. Si par contre la bote a quelques dveloppeurs confirms C++ qu'elle a gard pendant longtemps, a sera diffrent c'est sr.


Tout  fait, c'est sur qu'une bote qui veut garder des gens pas cher et favoriser pour cela le turn over ne va pas se lancer dans des technologies qui ncessitent des dveloppement en c++.

----------


## ok.Idriss

> Jusque l vous parlez seulement de C++ et java, mais qu'en pensez vous de la plateforme dotnet (C#, Vb.net,...) ?


Bah ce n'est srement pas inutile mais on peut s'en passer. Surtout parce que question portabilit il y a mieux  ::aie:: . Aprs chacun ses prfrences ...

----------


## benzoben

> Jusque l vous parlez seulement de C++ et java, mais qu'en pensez vous de la plateforme dotnet (C#, Vb.net,...) ?


Il faudrait l'avis de quelqu'un qui connait C++, Java et dotnet. c'est pas mon cas.
Aprs, c'est vrai, y a la question de la portabilit.

Mais la question de fond pour l'instant pour moi c'est bien lequel est le moins cher(dans tous les sens du terme)  la ligne?

----------


## nikko34

> Mais la question de fond pour l'instant pour moi c'est bien lequel est le moins cher(dans tous les sens du terme)  la ligne?


a marche pas trop comme a malheureusement, sinon il n'y aurait qu'un seul langage depuis longtemps

----------


## meziantou

> Bah ce n'est srement pas inutile mais on peut s'en passer. Surtout parce que question portabilit il y a mieux . Aprs chacun ses prfrences ...


Question portabilit il y a mono.

----------


## ok.Idriss

> Question portabilit il y a mono.


Oui, je suis au courant. Mais bon :
1 - J'ai entendu que ce n'tait pas encore complet le portage de C# avec Mono.
2 - Pourquoi s'embter alors qu'on a libre, portable <troll>(et mieux)</troll> ?

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## o.deb

j'ai un meilleur historique  ::aie::

----------


## spidermario

> J'ai entendu que ce n'tait pas encore complet le portage de C# avec Mono.


Le support du langage C# en lui-mme est complet, je crois. Certaines parties de code existant peuvent avoir  tre rcrites, par contre ( vrifier).

----------


## millie

> Been justement, c'est pour le coeur de mtier que COBOL est indboulonable. Ce qui fait ses qualits dans ce domaine le rend imbitable partout ailleurs, d'ailleurs. Et il en disparait progressivement. Alors que sur son point fort, toutes les tentatives que j'ai vu de le remplacer ont mal termin.
> 
> Effectivement, en visualisation, les crans CICS/COBOL, c'est horrible. Si ton mtier, c'est l'interface, tu ne verras jamais mes chers crans verts(et c'est tant mieux).


Heureusement (ou pas) ? Le domaine bancaire, ce n'est pas juste du traitement mtier pur. Il y a une grosse branche sur la gestion lectronique de documents o cobol n'est que rarement utilis.
(ceci n'empcha pas d'avoir des liens vers du CICS via des services distances)

----------


## Shaidak

> Donc pour toi  comptences gales, le temps de mise en production d'une application va tre identique entre une quipe C++ et Java?


Mon premier post n'tait peut-tre pas assez explicite ... comparer du JEE  du C++ ... l a y est, on va trouver du ptrole.
Donc pour rester dans le troll, parce que l s'en est un, tu prendrais une ferrari pour dmolir un immeuble et un bulldozer sur un circuit ?
De quoi parle-t-on vraiment ? On compare combien de temps on met pour faire un site de e-commerce en C++ et en Java ?
Encore une fois, dans la majorit des cas, Java vs C++ ne se pose mme pas. Dans le cas de JEE, le cas ne se pose *jamais* !  ::aie::

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Jusque l vous parlez seulement de C++ et java, mais qu'en pensez vous de la plateforme dotnet (C#, Vb.net,...) ?


Je pense que C# est une bonne alternative  Visual Basic et C++...je pense d'ailleurs que ce sont principalement les gens qui bossaient avec ces deux produits qui ont du tre sduit par C#. Il a l'interface simple d'un VB et un langage plus volu que le BASIC sans tomber dans les concepts parfois complexes du C++

C'est  peu prt ce qu'on faisait depuis 10 ans sous Delphi, mais Delphi c'tait Borland, .Net c'est Microsoft...et tout cela c'est Anders Hejlsberg  !

Ce n'est pas pour rien que beaucoup de dveloppeur Delphi se sont mis  C# ( cause galement du choix dsastreux de Borland de passer de Delphi 7/Win32  Delphi8/.Net)

Aprs ce que j'en pense personnellement, c'est que .Net est un gros truc plein d'objets dont trs vite plus personne n'aura une vision globale...un peu comme un noyau linux quoi  ::):

----------


## lequebecois79

> Jusque l vous parlez seulement de C++ et java, mais qu'en pensez vous de la plateforme dotnet (C#, Vb.net,...) ?


pas assez de framework de disp pour cette plateforme
pas assez d'os de support
pas assez d'emploi

----------


## lequebecois79

> Question portabilit il y a mono.


Exemple: tu es une banque, songerais-tu  utiliser a pour ton prochain projet de 10 millions de $$$?

pas moi

----------


## ok.Idriss

> Je pense que C# est une bonne alternative  Visual Basic et C++...


J'aurais surtout pens  Java, mais bon a peut tre vrai aussi (aprs c'est une question de prfrence et de besoin comme celui des plateformes sur lesquelles on dveloppe).




> exemple tu es une banque, songerais-tu  utiliser a pour ton prochain projet de 10 millions de $$$?
> 
>  pas moi


 Je ne peux qu'approuver  ::aie::

----------


## Florian Goo

> Par exemple, la derniere fois je cherchais un quivalent de checkstyle pour C++. He bien, j'ai galr. Je n'ai mme pas trouv un parseur C++ digne de ce nom (sans tomber dans du Lex/Yacc ou autre mammouth).


Ce projet (bien qu'tant en dveloppement) pourrait t'intresser  :;): .


Concernant le dbat C++/Java :

Plus a va, plus je trouve que Java est le langage parfait pour les SSII.
Il rpond bien  la problmatique du turn-over lev et de la faible qualification/exprience des consultants, pour la plupart fraichement sortis de l'cole.

Le microcosme Java tant trs peu diversifi  tous les niveaux (un seul compilateur, presque un seul EDI, un seul type d'allocation mmoire, un seul paradigme, une seule convention de nommage, un seul format de doc, une seule lib importante ou presque), il n'est pas ncessaire d'en savoir beaucoup pour commencer  tre productif.

Tout est uniforme, aussi bien la technologie que ses utilisateurs (les programmeurs). Tout le monde parmi les pisseurs de code a le mme niveau d'incomptence.
Rsultat : il est assez ais de remplacer n'importe qui par n'importe qui d'autre. Une pice de Lgo est une pice de Lgo.
Le projet une fois termin sera certes d'un niveau de mdiocrit certain, mais d'un niveau de mdiocrit connu.

J'ai entendu  et l que Java tait un framework conu pour les managers. Cela me parait vident, dsormais. Grer un projet se rsume  emboiter des pices de Lgo les unes dans les autres.
J'ai dans la tte cette image de plateau d'entreprise s'tendant sur une surface indcente, constitu de bureaux cloisonns, o chaque employ a son espace propre de deux mtres sur deux.

Je suis bien heureux de m'tre spcialis ailleurs.

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

Je suis heureux de voir que nous sommes maintenant 2  penser la mme chose de java, personnellement ce qui m'a flingu c'est le fait qu'on ait qu'un paradigme (objet)

----------


## sparthane777

> en quoi le codage Java est plus rapide que le C/C++ ?! (ou autre ?)


Moins de lignes de codes et moins de temps  passer  coder et  dbuguer.
J'ai bon ?

----------


## dams78

Moi j'aurai dit J2EE, mais je sais pas si on peut trouver une quivalence dans les autres langages.

----------


## Mat.M

> Plus a va, plus je trouve que Java est le langage parfait pour les SSII.
> Il rpond bien  la problmatique du turn-over lev et de la faible qualification/exprience des consultants, pour la plupart fraichement sortis de l'cole.


et surtout le langage parfait.... pour dlocaliser des projets informatiques en Inde  ::mouarf::  ( comme rcemment IBM avec suppression de 700 postes en France ).
Comme je l'avais crit il y a quelques mois c'est le langage excellent pour _l'outsourcing_




> Tout est uniforme, aussi bien la technologie que ses utilisateurs (les programmeurs). Tout le monde parmi les pisseurs de code a le mme niveau d'incomptence.
> Rsultat : il est assez ais de remplacer n'importe qui par n'importe qui d'autre. Une pice de Lgo est une pice de Lgo.
> Le projet une fois termin sera certes d'un niveau de mdiocrit certain, mais d'un niveau de mdiocrit connu.


absolument ; si la technologie devient uniforme donc  travers la plante les comptences seront les mmes, mais la diffrence se fera ( et se fait ) au niveau du cot des prestations  ::mrgreen::

----------


## alexrtz

> Le support du langage C# en lui-mme est complet, je crois.


J'ai essay de compiler et d'excuter un programme d'exemple donn sur le site de Mono il y a quelques mois (sous Ubuntu), et a m'a donn des belles fentres sans aucune chane de caractres affiche :/

Certains diront que sous Linux y a toujours GTK#, mais entre devoir r-crire toute la partie graphique d'une application et choisir un langage dans lequel il existe des frameworks graphiques portables, bah le choix est vite fait  ::P:

----------


## souviron34

pour ceux qui voulaient un arbre des langages, il y a un excellent pointeur ici-mme :

liens-arbre-langages-p700-langages-decouvrir



Quant aux commentaires dcrivant la position du C comme affligeante, je suis afflig qu'ils puissent tre mis par de (futurs ??) informaticiens...

Eh non.. Tout ce qui a plus de 5 ans n'est pas  mettre au rencart.. Eh non.. Tout ce qui a moins de 5 ans n'est pas LA solution..

Et si des choses restent, c'est peut-tre au contraire qu'elles sont bonnes.. Que je sache, on n'a pas encore trouv de remplacement au principe du moteur  explosion..

----------


## bugsan

Je me demande bien sur quel critre est choisi le C pour dvelopper. Dj a ne peut pas tre pour des applications web. A part les jeux video et les trucs genre CUDA pour le calcul...

N'importe quelle application se fera plus vite avec un autre langage, demandera 10 fois moins de lignes de code, et sera 10 fois moins obscure ...

Quand on connait java et les bonnes librairies, on n'a pas du tout envie de commencer un projet en C. Pourquoi consacrer 2 jours quand on peut mettre 5 minutes ...

----------


## FR119492

Bonjour  tous.
Le feu d'artifice de rponses dans ce dbat montre que le sondage en discussion tait fond sur une question mal pose, du style: "Utilisez-vous plutt une brouette ou un marteau"? On verrait ainsi si la population comporte plus de jardiniers ou plus de menuisiers.
Pour tre valable, un tel sondage devrait cibler une catgorie bien dfinie d'utilisateurs. A titre d'exemple, mon langage de prdilection, le Fortran, reste probablement le plus utilis par les dveloppeurs spcialiss dans le calcul numrique  haute performance, mais il soulverait une hilarit gnrale chez ceux qui font des jeux vido. En sens inverse, des langages comme le Java ou le Visual Basic ne lui arrivent pas  la cheville pour rsoudre des systmes linaires de trs grande taille.
Le problme, c'est que pour avoir une statistique valable, il faudrait faire des dizaines de mini-sondages.
Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## Florian Goo

Il ne s'agit pas d'un sondage !

----------


## LordRach

> Je me demande bien sur quel critre est choisi le C pour dvelopper.


java n'est autre que l'un des fils du C  ::): 
le C, c'est un language :
- Rapide (le plus rapide apres l'assembleur) 
- leger
- portable
- bas niveau (donne un acces complet et direct au hardware)




> Dj a ne peut pas tre pour des applications web.


cherche des informations correcets : http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=...8&fr=yfp-t-892





> N'importe quelle application se fera plus vite avec un autre langage, demandera 10 fois moins de lignes de code, et sera 10 fois moins obscure ...





> Quand on connait java et les bonnes librairies, on n'a pas du tout envie de commencer un projet en C. Pourquoi consacrer 2 jours quand on peut mettre 5 minutes ...


Pour tes informations, la machine virtuelle java est ecrite en C  ::ccool:: 
et si java accelre le cycle de dveloppement, le C garde toujours sa puissance et sa rapidit

J'ai repondu spcialement  ton poste parsqu'il ridiculise le language C, je me demande en quel language est ecrit Linux O.O et tous les autres OS...

----------


## Florian Goo

Il me semble ( confirmer) que le C est assez largement utilis dans l'embarqu, en particulier temps rel.

La programmation des tous les microcontrleurs auxquels j'ai eu affaire dans ma vie se faisait en C (on peut difficilement imaginer utiliser plus haut niveau).

----------


## meziantou

> Il me semble ( confirmer) que le C est assez largement utilis dans l'embarqu, en particulier temps rel.


En effet le C est trs utilis. L'assembleur de temps en temps...




> je me demande en quel language est ecrit Linux O.O et tous les autres OS...


En effet ils sont crits en C/C++. Cependant, il existe des OS dvelopps en Java (JNode) ou C# (Singularity ou Cosmos).

----------


## souviron34

On peut rajouter : 

De mme que toute librairie/logiciel traitant de manipulation d'images ou de films relativement temps rel (mpeg, jpeg, ...), de 3D, etc etc...


Soit quand mme une sacre partie de ce qui sert tous les jours...

 ::P:  ::P:

----------


## clampin

Par contre moi je suis assez tonn par la monte en puissance de l'Objective-C... Est-ce que ce langage a une visibilit plus grande du faite qu'Apple a lui aussi lgrement augment ses parts de march ?

----------


## sebas2

Salut,



> La question qui me viendrait  l'esprit serait plutt :
> "Qu'est ce qu'on ne peut pas faire avec C ?"


Moi, ce que je ne comprends pas bien, c'est pourquoi il est plus intressant d'utiliser C que C++, puisque C++ en est un super-set. Dans quelles styles d'applications est-il prfrable d'utiliser C plutt que C++ ? De mon temps, C n'tait pas OO, j'imagine que c'est toujours vrai ? Pourquoi, dans ce cas, se passer des avantages de la programmation OO ? Est-ce juste une question de rapidit et lgret de l'excutable rsultant ?

Ciao

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

C'est une question de compatibilit, pour l'embarquer on reste sur du C, plus bas niveau que le C++, c'est plus lger et plus performant aussi. Voir mme des vielles version du C :s

Aussi j'ai un ami qui fait un stage de Physique au Cern, il a repris un code pour des calculs hardcore qui est en C, il doit le continuer en C. On se trane toujours des vieux programmes dans plein de domaine.

Sinon pour le reste il est clair qu'il est plus intressant d'utiliser du C++ ^^ (quand on a pas d'autre choix)

----------


## souviron34

> Salut,
> 
> 
> Moi, ce que je ne comprends pas bien, c'est pourquoi il est plus intressant d'utiliser C que C++, puisque C++ en est un super-set. Dans quelles styles d'applications est-il prfrable d'utiliser C plutt que C++ ? De mon temps, C n'tait pas OO, j'imagine que c'est toujours vrai ? Pourquoi, dans ce cas, se passer des avantages de la programmation OO ? Est-ce juste une question de rapidit et lgret de l'excutable rsultant ?
> 
> Ciao


il y a normment de raisons :

les codes existantsles biblothques existantesla rapidit lie par exemple au fait que quand on fait un alloc, il n'y a pas forcment d'initialisation (alors que quand on fait new il y en a une)la rapidit au fait de ne pas changer _physiquement_ d'objetla plus petite taille du code dans certains cas (frquents), en particulier par rapport  la redondance des mthodes par classe/sous-classe (et du coup une autre rapidit supplmentaire)Effectivement la plus petite taille de l'excutable,  cause en gnral justement de la non-prsence de tout un tas de "babioles" ou d'empilement de bibliothques du C++


Mais surtout, encore une fois  ::roll::   tu mlanges *LANGAGE* Objet et *PROGAMMATION*  oriente objet..


On peut absolument (_et c'est extrmement courant dans les vieux codes, en particulier industriels et physiques_) faire de la POO avec des langages non-objets (_C, Fortran, et mme assembleur_)



*La POO est une manire de penser.*
*Les langages objets sont une manire de faire...*



Pour les styles on en a donn tout un tas au dessus...


Du vrai traitement d'images en direct, par exemple (par exemple le MPEG2 TV), en lecture ou criture, est en C..

Et pas seulement en embarqu...

Partout o il est ncessaire d'atteindre la vitesse maximale, imprativement....

----------


## Caine

Le C, mon deuxime langage aprs le Pascal (outil turbo pascal).

Le langage que je matrise le mieux et que j'aime le plus...Enfin, pour les IHM je code en Delphi, redevient le premier aprs tant de critiques voir d'oracle de disparition totale aprs Java!

Et bien, c'est une excellente nouvelle!

----------


## Tommy31

> On peut absolument (_et c'est extrmement courant dans les vieux codes, en particulier industriels et physiques_) faire de la POO avec des langages non-objets (_C, Fortran, et mme assembleur_)


Sauf que ce n'est pas ais et c'est une discipline de haut niveau, autant que faire de la programmation fonctionnelle avec un langage objet. a rend service sur certain passage dlicat mais le globaliser est  mon sens bien aventureux...

----------


## souviron34

> Sauf que ce n'est pas ais et c'est une discipline de haut niveau, autant que faire de la programmation fonctionnelle avec un langage objet. a rend service sur certain passage dlicat mais le globaliser est  mon sens bien aventureux...


pas du tout..

Pour vous peut-tre parce qu'on vous a avant tout enseign "l'quivalence" et le vocabulaire entre POO et langage objet...

Ce que je mentionnais dans un autre dbat... Le vocabulaire et les concepts utiliss et enseigns sont devenus totalement lis aux langages et  leurs "features" (le fameux _Objet.Create_ et non _Create(Objet)_).

Si on a eu un enseignement affranchi de ces contraintes, qui pour moi sont rellement des contraintes au sens o elles formattent le mode de pense, alors la POO en langages non-objets est simple...

----------


## Tommy31

> alors la POO en langages non-objets est simple...


Dmontre-le . Je trouve pas qu'en C, coder les mcanismes de vtable et jouer avec les pointeurs de fonction pour implmenter le polymorphisme (d'hritage) soit simple...

A moins d'introduire un niveau syntaxique supplmentaire  coup de macros.

Enfin, on va peut-tre pas relancer l un dbat qui a eu lieu dans un autre topic (malheureusement, je n'ai plus le lien sous la main).

----------


## OWickerman

> Hmm, compltement faux.
> 
> La question qui me viendrait  l'esprit serait plutt :
> 
> "Qu'est ce qu'on ne peut pas faire avec C ?"


Du web?

----------


## spidermario

On peut, ce n'est juste pas pratique.

----------


## OWickerman

> On peut, ce n'est juste pas pratique.


Remarque, j'ai bien vu un tutoriel sur comment faire du web avec RPG.
Pour continuer le hors sujet qui dure depuis 5 pages, l'essentiel c'est de choisir le langage qui convient au projet. Je ne vais pas coder une dll en PHP et je ne vais pas coder du web en C.
Et ces statistiques, c'est n'importe quoi.

----------


## spidermario

Ceci dit, je ne ferai pas de Web en PHP non plus  ::lol::

----------


## gorgonite

a me rappelle un vieux dbat...  et surtout, on y retrouve la mme une avalanche d'affirmations faites sans relles connaissances des concepts en jeu  ::aie:: 


je m'arrterai l... je sais bien qu'il est inutile de palabrer ici  ce sujet (a va encore me prendre 1 semaine  faire le tri sinon  ::roll:: )

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Popularit des langages : Go chute, Objective-C dans le top 10*
*D'aprs le classement du TIOBE Programming Community Index de juin*


Au del de la rivalit entre Java et C, les deux langages qui continuent de se disputer la premire place du classement des langages de programmation les plus populaires, l'index mensuel de TIOBE recle en juin deux enseignements intressants.

Le premier concerne Go, le langage de Google qui avait rcemment fait une progression fracassante. Go connait aujourd'hui un recul trs significatif puisqu'il recule brutalement et disparat du Top 20 de l'indice (21me).

En sens inverse, l'arrive de l'iPad et les ventes de l'iPhone qui continuent  trs bien se tenir, ont semble-t-il dop l'Objective-C.

Objective-C est le langage utilis sur Mac OS X. Il tait 40me en 2002, 39me en mai 2009. Il rentre aujourd'hui dans le Top 10 (9me place).

Les raisons du recul de Go sont, elles, plus difficiles  cerner.

Elu langage de l'anne 2009  toujours selon TIOBE  l'effet de mode serait pass. Mais un tel recul reposerait galement sur des raisons plus profondes : le langage ne serait pas encore assez mature pour tre utilis dans des projets professionnels, analyse l'diteur.

Le classement de la popularit des langages (et pas de leurs qualits ni de leurs utilisations, prcise TIOBE) est disponible sur cette page.

On y notera au passage, et pour la petite histoire, que Java est redevenu numro 1 devant C.





*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  L'entre de l'Objective-C dans le Top 10 est-elle d'aprs vous durable ? 
 ::fleche::  Et Go vous parait-il pouvoir rebondir ?

----------


## Traroth2

Etant donn que les courbes de Java et de C sont trs proches, elles risquent de se croiser encore plusieurs fois avant qu'une tendance claire ne se dgage...

Un autre truc intressant, c'est que les courbes de VB et de # semblent vouloir se croiser !

----------


## pascalfares

Bonjour a tous,

Avec C on peut tout faire (et ceci d'une manire trs propres) il suffit de ce donner des normes de dveloppement.

C est le langage de prdilection pour le dveloppement des systmes, des applications serveur, rseaux et des drivers. Linux doit y tre pour quelque chose.

----------


## Florian Goo

> Les raisons du recul de Go sont, elles, plus difficiles  cerner.


Pour moi c'est on-ne-peut-plus clair : il y a eu un buzz autour de ce langage  partir du jour de son annonce, gnrant un grand nombre de recherches  son sujet (rappelons que Tiobe tablit son index  partir, entre autres, des recherches effectues sur Google, Yahoo et consort).
Une fois le buzz retomb, le nombre de recherches  chut et Go en a fait de mme au sein de l'index.

----------


## philnext

Effectivement il faut revenir aux principes de calculs de ces stats pour bien les comprendre.
En tout cas je les trouve trs intressantes et pertinentes.

Avec une belle progression de Perl (pourquoi ??) et Delphi ( qui commence  rattraper fonctionnellement ses concurrents).

----------


## MadScratchy

> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Avec C on peut tout faire (et ceci d'une manire trs propres) il suffit de ce donner des normes de dveloppement.
> 
> C est le langage de prdilection pour le dveloppement des systmes, des applications serveur, rseaux et des drivers. Linux doit y tre pour quelque chose.


Et bien moi je dirai qu'avec pas mal d'autres languages de programmation, on peut aussi tout faire (web, 3D, etc.).

Et surtout il ne faut pas oublier que le but ce n'est pas le language de programmation en soi, mais ce qu'on veut coder : le programme. Et je trouve bien que maintenant on a le choix des languages. On va peut-tre apprcier un language plutt qu'un autre pour du dveloppement web par exemple, mais le rsultat c'est que a tourne, et avec le minimum d'effort  fournir pour raliser son projet.

Il n'y a donc pas de super language  privilgier ou "adorer", mais il y a des languages disponibles pour les programmeurs qui les utiliseront en fonction de leurs besoins.

----------


## bioinfornatics

Pour ce qui est de perl c'est sans doute avec l'arriv du perl 6. Qui est un nouveaux language bien que cousin de perl 5. J'avais lu qu'ils avait:
- mis un vrai paradigme objet
- une sysntaxe clair
- et plein d'autres chose que je me souvient plus

mais les 2 1er point m'on interpell et je jette un oeil de temps en temps pour voir ce que a vaut

----------


## pascalfares

> Et bien moi je dirai qu'avec pas mal d'autres languages de programmation, on peut aussi tout faire (web, 3D, etc.).
> 
> Et surtout il ne faut pas oublier que le but ce n'est pas le language de programmation en soi, mais ce qu'on veut coder : le programme.


je suis tout a fait en accord avec ces deux points. On peux tout faire avec n'importe quel langage bien sr (puisque tous modlise des machine de Turing!). Et l'objectif n'est pas d'utiliser un langage mais de raliser des programmes.

Il n'en demeure pas moins que C est un langage particulier car le seul  survivre  toutes les modes depuis 1968!!! la question  laquelle je ne saurais rpondre est pourquoi? tout ce que je sais est que je prend beaucoup de plaisir quand je programme en C!!!!

----------


## bioinfornatics

Ce qui est dommage c'est que les stat ne diffrencie pas le C de l'objective C, s'aurait permis de mieux interprter les rsultats.
Et pour ma part quand je dois continuer un prog crit en C je finis par le rcrire en C++ car le developpeur initial ne connaissait pas la documentation! Bon c'est sur des petit truc de 5000 lignes mais bon. Je ne le ferais pas sur des truc plus grand  ::mouarf::

----------


## yoyo88

@bioinfornatics :
Regarde la source tu verra que l'objective C et bien spar du C  ::ccool::

----------


## bioinfornatics

merci j'avais pas vu  :;): 
aprs ce qui concerne le C, je n'ai rien de plus a ajout que les personnes comptentes se sont exprimmes sur ce language (pas ceux qui croient qu'en C on peut pas faire de 3D)

----------


## Camille_B

> Pour ce qui est de perl c'est sans doute avec l'arrive du perl 6. Qui est un nouveaux language bien que cousin de perl 5. J'avais lu qu'ils avaient:
> - mis un vrai paradigme objet
> - une sysntaxe clair
> - et plein d'autres chose que je me souviens plus
> 
> mais les 2 1er point m'ont interpell et je jette un oeil de temps en temps pour voir ce que a vaut


Peut-tre, mais les raisons  prendre en compte sont galement les suivantes :

1) Perl est trs utilis dans l'industrie. Il fut le langage du web pendant longtemps, il reste encore le langage de l'administration systme. a n'est pas rien.

2) Depuis quelques annes, grce au travail sur Perl 6, il y a tout un travail de "rnovation" de Perl 5 afin de rpondre aux critiques qui lui furent fait avec l'arrive des python et des ruby : *voir "Modern Perl", "Moose", "Catalyst" etc.*

3) La communaut Perl est particulirement balse en communication  :;):

----------


## bugsan

Ce serait sympa des classements par secteur (finance, banque, industrie, jeux video ...)

----------


## el_slapper

> Ce serait sympa des classements par secteur (finance, banque, industrie, jeux video ...)


Impossible avec cette mthodologie, de dire si ce matin, ma recherche sur ICAMS concernait la banque ou un autre domaine : le bouzin compte juste que j'ai fait une recherche sur IDCAMS(comme c'est pas un langage, il doit pas compter du tout, mais c'est juste pour l'exemple).

----------


## ILP

Bizarre que dans leur classement Delphi et Pascal soient spars.
Que je sache, Delphi n'est pas un langage, mais un IDE, utilis principalement pour le Pascal.

----------


## spidermario

> une belle progression de Perl (pourquoi ??)


Probablement grce  l'arrive prochaine de Perl 6.

ILP → bien vu, c'est idiot.

----------


## manudwarf

J'ai l'impression de sortir d'une autre poque  apprendre le RPG ^^

----------


## kamus

> Ce serait sympa des classements par secteur (finance, banque, industrie, jeux video ...)


Pour le jeux video c'est c++ oblig ( playstation / xbox / wII ... un peu de c# aussi ) + des frameworks normes et coteux avec des langages script pour accder aux API ( python , javascript , etc ... ).

----------


## manudwarf

> Ce serait sympa des classements par secteur (finance, banque, industrie, jeux video ...)


Pour l'info de gestion (je dis a parce que je suis dedans  ::D: ) c'est Java ou C#, selon les moyens/affinits de la bote.

edit: ventuellement PHP pour les applis web

----------


## hegros

> Bizarre que dans leur classement Delphi et Pascal soient spars.
> Que je sache, Delphi n'est pas un langage, mais un IDE, utilis principalement pour le Pascal.



Delphi c'est aussi un langage. C'est comme VB, c'est un IDE et un langage, il en est de mme pour Delphi.

Par contre je suis tonn qu'il soit dans un classement top 10 cela oui.

----------


## GanYoshi

Mouai, content de voir que le langage GO retombe comme un souffl, et que ceux qui criaient  la rvolution il y a quelques mois l'ont dj oubli. 
Mais a recommencera avec le prochain truc que sortira Google...  ::roll:: 

Pour Java qui est devant, a me parait logique, c'est le seul langage demand par les entreprises entirement gratuit et accessible sans emmerde sur toutes les plateformes (je suis sous mac par exemple, j'ai fais aucun choix pour prendre Java, c'tait a ou la VM sous Windows).

----------


## Florian Goo

> Pour Java qui est devant, a me parait logique, c'est le seul langage demand par les entreprises entirement gratuit et accessible sans emmerde sur toutes les plateformes (je suis sous mac par exemple, j'ai fais aucun choix pour prendre Java, c'tait a ou la VM sous Windows).


Euh, non, ce n'est absolument pas le seul

----------


## bioinfornatics

Puis sur Apple de souvenir (je c'est pas si la politique d'Apple a chang avec a dernire version) mais malheureusement java sur mac c'est bien tant que l'appli ne ncessite pas la dernire version, dans le cas contraire c'tait une horreur pratiquement impossible de mettre un java up-to-date  ::?:

----------


## Jbx 2.0b

On remarquera C et C++ sont super stables depuis au moins 15 ans... Par contre pour ce qui est de Java, avec les derniers troubles (rachat de Sun, dpart du "pre" de Java) et  voir la tendance de la courbe, j'ai l'impression qu'il va perdre son statut de leader.

----------


## kamus

> Puis sur apple de souvenir (je c'est pas si la politique d'apple a chang avec a dernire version) mais malheureusement java sur mac c'est bien tant que l'appli ne ncessite pas la dernire version, dans le cas contraire c'tait une horreur pratiquement impossible de mettre un java up-to-date


Sur mac java s'update tout seul il me semble si on enclenche les updates automatiques.

Sinon rien n'empche d'installer plusieurs jre sur son mac comme sur pc , c'est la mme chose.

*la diffrence est que quand tu achtes un mac* , tu as java ( et php et perl et ruby et sh , bash et apache et plein d'autres trucs ... ) d'office sur ton mac.

Par contre il faut installer gcc via xcode pour compiler du C/C++

----------


## ruste

Cette tude est un peu biaise car pour moi, le C et le C++ sont un seul et mme langage. Je programme dans les deux aussi bien, parfois indistinctement. Dans cette perspective unifie, le C/C++ sont encore nettement plus populaires que le Java. Le C en particuliers est encore au top dans tous ce qui touche la programmation de bas-niveau, hormis les quelques exceptions qui obligent  utiliser l'assembleur.

Pour moi la raison de la longvit du C/C++ est simple: la base de UNIX/C est solide comme le roc. Un investissement dans UNIX/C n'est jamais vraiment perdu. Apple l'a reconnu en adoptant un driv UNIX comme base pour son Mac OS X. Pour illustrer cet avantage, j'ai chez moi un livre sur la programmation avance dans UNIX (commande, ksh et C) qui a t crit au dbut des annes '80. Ce livre, je le conseillerais sans gne  n'importe qui qui voudrait acqurir les bases UNIX/C ou les rafrachir. Quel autre systme peut en dire autant? Peut-tre les bons vieux MVS.

Aucun autre logiciel n'a montr une plus grande durabilit que UNIX/C. On tentera encore de crer d'autres bases pour les surpasser, comme la JVM/Java. Mais le pass est garant de l'avenir: je crois que le C/C++ survivra au Java, et pourrait mme l'enterrer, sauf peut-tre dans les grandes institutions bancaires dans lesquelles il finira confin aux cts du COBOL. Souvenons-nous de feu ADA, Pascal, Smalltalk, etc.

Je travaille plus en Java par les temps qui courent. Cette plate-forme a ses avantages et j'apprcie le fait qu'il soit merveilleusement bien outill. J'avoue ausi que le Java est actuellement plus dynamique que le C/C++, par contre il n'est pas mature et est une plate-forme trs mouvante (ex: JDK1.4  JDK5, J2EE1.4  J2EE5). Je crois aussi qu'on se fatiguera de la complexit inutile et coteuse qu'implique l'ajout d'une couche supplmentaire et des cycles de CPU virtuels qui viennent avec. C'est sans parler des bogues potentiels. Une fois le programme install et en fonction, la JVM devient du do-nothing machine, puisque qu'elle n'ajoute rien de plus. Ce do-nothing se paye en machines trs performantes. Certains parleront des avantages au niveau de la scurit, mais ceux-ci sont de plus en plus remis en question.

 mon avis, le rel avantage du Java tient plus  son garbage collector, qui permet de rduire les risques de fuites de mmoires. Il pardonne plus facilement le novice. Mais essentiellement, c'est la qualification du task force produit par les universits modernes qui impose le Java. On veut plus de programmeurs mis plus rapidement  la tche.

Il reste que l'informatique est un monde complexe. On ne peut pas vraiment en voiler la complexit avec des concepts magiques comme le GC. Concrtement, en Java, on fini par passer beaucoup de temps  apprendre les particularits du language, qui lui sont spcifiques et moins spcifiques  la machine physique comme pour le C/C++ et l'assembleur. On n'apprend pas par ricochet  connatre la machine qu'on exploite. On doit plutt apprendre  connatre le fonctionnement de la JVM, qui n'est pas tangible. Mais rgle gnrale, en Java, plus personne ne veut savoir ce qu'est vraiment un Code Segment, un Data Segment, un Heap et un Stack. Pourtant, c'est ce savoir qui permet de comprendre rellement la diffrence entre une variable statique et dynamique, de comprendre ce qu'est le GC, et pourquoi il ne nettoiera pas une variable qui assigne directement une chane, comme par exemple:



```
String s = "Cette chane ne sera jamais nettoye par le GC mme si on excute s = null";
```

D'autres difficults se posent avec le Java. Par exemple, celui-ci ne supporte pas les typedef et les enum, on doit crer une classe avec des constantes. Aussi, comme tout est un pointeur par dfaut ou presque, il a t long pour moi de comprendre la diffrence entre:



```
int i = 1;
```

et



```
Integer i = 1;
```

et



```
Integer i = new Integer(1);
```

Mme que je ne suis pas sr de ce que fait le deuxime exemple.

Il faut admettre que le C/C++ s'est quand mme assis sur ses lauriers. On a bien fait quelques amliorations, comme le C++, le STL (merci  feu SGI), les auto_ptr, etc. On peut se positionner avantageusement dans l'enjeu de la portabilit en utilisant des logiciels comme wxWidgets ou Fox Toolkits. Mais pendant ce temps trs long, Java est arrive  la course avec des tonnes de librairies trs utiles, de la srialisaton built-in, il s'est align sur les concepts modernes d'architecture logicielle et s'est donn des environnements comme Eclipse et NetBeans.

Parmi les amliorations souhaitables, il y a le c++ox, qui pourrait bien donner un nouvel lan au C/C++. La srialisation, entre autre, est un concept trs utile. Mais surtout, j'espre vraiment qu'on arrivera  harmoniser la syntaxe C++, non pas avec le modle Java, mais avec ce qui se rapprocherai du C original. Sinon, je me demande si je ne vais pas revenir au C tout simplement.

Je deviens alergiques aux rgles syntaxiques modernes, en particulier celles du Java qui nous font utiliser des majuscules pour dsigner les entits communes et des minuscules pour les entits propres. Et puis cette manie de dtruire les clients! On ne pourrait pas simplement se contenter de dtruire leur fiche dans le systme! Non, il faut absolument crer le patient quand il arrive et le dtruire quand il change de clinique  ::cfou:: 

On est rendu avec des messages qui s'envoient eux-mme en se passant par la passerelle et des objets Action  qui on signale de s'excuter. C'est tout juste si on en vient pas  ce que l'expditeur se fasse envoyer par son colis pour le mener  destination! Il me semble parfois que je me retrouve plus facilement dans la syntaxe logique et cryptique du C que dans la structure plus image typique au Java. Aprs tout, la programmation c'est des maths, pas un rcit d'aventure!

----------


## alexrtz

> sinon rien n'empche d'installer plusieurs jre sur son mac comme sur pc , c'est la mme chose.


Faux : quand j'avais voulu passer  Java 1.5 (ou 1.6, je sais plus) sous Panther, j'avais d upgrader vers Tiger car le jdk n'tait pas dispo pour Panther (parce qu'Apple refusait qu'il soit distribu).




> Cette tude est un peu biaise car pour moi, le C et le C++ sont un seul et mme langage.


Euh... le premier avril est pass depuis deux mois  ::aie::

----------


## agrosjea

J'ai du mal a croire qu'autant de monde fasse encore du C au lieu du C++, c'est srement li aux tudiants en informatique et au programmateurs de microcontrolleurs...
Personnellement, je trouve C plutt rudimentaire et mme C++ "nature" me semble un peu lger... M'enfin tout dpend l'utilit qu'on en a...

----------


## ILP

> Delphi c'est aussi un langage. C'est comme VB, c'est un IDE et un langage, il en est de mme pour Delphi.


Et Delphi PHP alors ?  ::):

----------


## Florian Goo

> pour moi, le C et le C++ sont un seul et mme langage


Va dire a sur le forum C++, tu vas te faire dvorer tout cru !  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> Et c'est un choix qu'on a pas tout le temps en entreprise.


+1
a ne se fait pas comme on veut.

----------


## hegros

> Et Delphi PHP alors ?


C'est vrai tu as raison Delphi c'est aussi un IDE  ::):

----------


## GanYoshi

> Euh, non, ce n'est absolument pas le seul


Euh oui dsol je me suis mal exprim. 

Je voulais dire, un des plus demand par les entreprises d'informatique de gestion.  :;):

----------


## Florian Goo

Oui, a c'est vrai hlas  ::aie::  (/me n'est pas trs fan de Java).
 :;):

----------


## Luc Hermitte

> Sur mac java s'update tout seul il me semble si on enclenche les updates automatiques.


A la seule et unique condition qu'Apple dcide de mettre  disposition la chose. Alors que sur les autres systmes tu vas chercher ta mise  jour chez Sun^WOracle le jour de sa sortie, sur mac, tu attends Apple. Aprs, oui, c'est bon. Et c'est automatique (quand tu n'es pas derrire le firewall d'un rseau qui ne reconnait pas correctement les mac -- si, si, c'est possible).




> la diffrence est que quand tu achtes un mac , tu as java ( et php et perl et ruby et sh , bash et apache et plein d'autres trucs ... ) d'office sur ton mac.
> Par contre il faut installer gcc via xcode pour compiler du C/C++


Et des accolades et des pipes cachs derrire des combos  trois touches (ne parlons mme pas du delete). Ce n'est pas fait pour dvelopper ces trucs. Donc normal qu'il n'y ait pas gcc. Java est requis pour pouvoir disposer d'un interprteur au mme titre que perl ou ruby. Quitte  faire leur propre paquetage (souvenez-vous, les binaires de Java ne sont pas distribus par Sun^>Oracle, mais par Apple), autant installer le jdk avec j'imagine.




> Va dire a sur le forum C++, tu vas te faire dvorer tout cru !


Non, attends, nous sommes en train de ragir aux trolls de tiobe (le trucs qui mesure des requtes faites  des moteurs de recherche et nullement le taux d'utilisation ou de satisfaction des langages), si en plus il fallait ragir  un mini troll qui vante le GC tout en mettant C et C++-RAIIen dans le mme sac ... (accessoirement, si je suis d'accord avec d'autres de ses arguments)

----------


## ruste

> Va dire a sur le forum C++, tu vas te faire dvorer tout cru !


Oh moi les guerres de religions... Les quelques uns qui se croient avoir appropri le C ou le C++ au point de me faire la morale, moi qui en fait depuis alentour de 20 ans, ils peuvent aller se rhabiller. J'ai appris le C++ dans un cours de langage C et dans un livre de rfrence C/C++, crit  l'poque par l'auteur  succs d'une brique sur le langage C. Le dernier quart du livre tait consacr au C++, le reste tait pour le C.

Il a t gnralement accept que le C++ ai t emmen comme une volution du C et non comme une rcriture. On aime ou on aime pas, mais c'est ainsi. Tout code en C peut normalement se compiler en C++,  quelques exceptions prs quand on touche au langage de bas niveau peut-tre. Dans ce cas, il faut utiliser l'tiquette extern "C". Pour le reste, a compile et a marche aussi bien. Mieux, si on veut compiler en C seulement, sans extern "C", c'est le mme foutu compilateur qui fait le travail. Deux langages?

J'avais t tent de faire exclusivement du C++, question d'_voluer_. Jeunesse oblige  ::mouarf::  Jusqu' ce que je m'amuse  rcrire un outil qui coutait le buffer d'un port srie. Ma rcriture C++ qui implmentait un ring en objet tait trs clean, trs esthtique. Franchement, c'tait de l'art! Mais aussi belle soit-elle, elle n'tait pas assez rapide pour couter sans perdre du contenu. Apparemment, trop de temps de CPU tait consacr  appeler le pointeur this pour accder aux deux index utiliss. La version C originale se contentait de dfinir et d'incrmenter deux variables dfinies dans l'espace global. C'tait plat, mais a marchait. Je n'ai pas perdu de temps  faire fonctionner la version C++.

J'ai bien compris ce jour l que le C++ ne peut pas se passer du C, ni mme de l'assembleur (avec qui il se marie  merveille) dans certains cas pointus. Peu de langage de seconde gnration ou plus, sinon aucun autre, ne peux prtendre tre aussi bien harmonis  l'assembleur que le C. Le programmeur C++ qui snobe le C est un estropi!

Dsol pour les intgristes.  :8-):

----------


## spidermario

> Tout code en C peut normalement se compiler en C++,  quelques exceptions prs quand on touche au langage de bas niveau peut-tre. Dans ce cas, il faut utiliser l'tiquette extern "C". Pour le reste, a compile et a marche aussi bien. Mieux, si on veut compiler en C seulement, sans extern "C", c'est le mme foutu compilateur qui fait le travail. Deux langages?


La mme chose s'applique pour Objective-C, sauf qu'il n'y a mme pas besoin de “extern "C"”.
En conclus-tu pour autant que C et Objective-C sont le mme langage ?

Moi, pas.

Si tu le fais, a implique que, par transitivit, C++ = Objective-C. Ce n'est absolument pas le cas.


(Enfin, il existe des compilateurs ne compilant que le code C.)

----------


## Florian Goo

C'est un peu comme dire que le franais et le latin, puisque l'un hrite de l'autre, c'est la mme chose
De mme que le latin est partie intgrante du franais, le C l'est pour le C++. Ce n'est pas pour autant que mlanger indistinctement l'un et l'autre est une pratique recommande !

Le  C/C++ , c'est bien un truc d'ancien (sans vouloir tre pjoratif ni insultant, hein  :;): ).

Mais peut-tre que ce dbat mriterait un topic ddi dans la section C++, non ?

----------


## ruste

Dans un forum C++, on me dirait surement l'inverse... Mais ce sujet traite bien de la position du C et du C++ dans le palmares des langages les plus utiliss. Ils font mordre la poussire aux autres...

Puisqu'en bon intgriste, vous cherchez les hrsies, alors vous devrez monter une croisade contre cette excellente rfrence du C++, qui ose inclure indisctinctement des rfrences sur le langage C avec celles sur le C++:

http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/

Quant au franais, si tout latin tait compris des franais, alors a serait du franais de base, non? Pas fort votre exemple.

Bref, je vous laisse parler religion. Moi c'est l'informatique qui m'intresse  :;): 

P.S. Je me considre comme un programmeur de C/C++. Il est pas n celui qui me l'enlvera pour me camper d'un ct ou de l'autre...




> C'est un peu comme dire que le franais et le latin, puisque l'un hrite de l'autre, c'est la mme chose
> De mme que le latin est partie intgrante du franais, le C l'est pour le C++. Ce n'est pas pour autant que mlanger indistinctement l'un et l'autre est une pratique recommande !
> 
> Le  C/C++ , c'est bien un truc d'ancien (sans vouloir tre pjoratif ni insultant, hein ).
> 
> Mais peut-tre que ce dbat mriterait un topic ddi dans la section C++, non ?

----------


## spidermario

> Puisqu'en bon intgriste, vous cherchez les hrsies, alors vous devrez monter une croisade contre cette excellente rfrence du C++, qui ose inclure indisctinctement des rfrences sur le langage C avec celles sur le C++:
> 
> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/


Mais l'inverse n'est pas vrai. C++ a pris le C comme base, quel _scoop_ !




> Quant au franais, si tout latin tait compris des franais, alors a serait du franais de base, non? Pas fort votre exemple.


Je ne saisis pas ce que tu veux dire.

----------


## Mat.M

'Alut




> J'avais t tent de faire exclusivement du C++, question d'_voluer_. Jeunesse oblige  Jusqu' ce que je m'amuse  rcrire un outil qui coutait le buffer d'un port srie. Ma rcriture C++ qui implmentait un ring en objet tait trs clean, trs esthtique. Franchement, c'tait de l'art! Mais aussi belle soit-elle, elle n'tait pas assez rapide pour couter sans perdre du contenu.


je fais un peu du hors sujet mais faut voir.
Si tu fais une classe avec usage intensif d'hritage cela risque d'entrainer des ralentissements...
mais j'en doute parce que les compilateurs sont particulirement bien optimiss pour ce genre de code...
maintenant avec les duo et quad cores tu peux optimiser ton code , utiliser le multithreading et roulez jeunesse  ::mouarf::

----------


## bioinfornatics

> s tu peux optimiser ton code , utiliser le multithreading et roulez jeunesse


Tout n'est pas parrallelisable malheureusement

----------


## spidermario

> Si tu fais une classe avec usage intensif d'hritage cela risque d'entrainer des ralentissements...


Plutt des mthodes virtuelles, je dirais.

----------


## ruste

Vous devez comprendre que le C++ n'est pas une dviation du C, mais une extension. Il est 100% compatible, dans le sens de PC compatible ou autre compatibilit logicielle: backward compatible.

Je vais prendre un autre exemple: le broken english est une version de base de l'anglais courant. C'est pourtant bien de l'anglais.

Le C++, c'est du C enrichi, avec des extensions pour lui permettre de supporter l'orient objet. Les mots cls et oprateurs de base du C y sont tous, sans exceptions. Le C*++* en ajoute quelques uns pour permette aux programmeurs C qui le dsirent d'implmenter de l'OO. Mais la base en C reste intacte, aucunement dforme, car le C++ c'est du C.

Si vous n'tes toujours pas d'accord, alors vous devrez classifier le C de Kernigham & Ritchie comme n'tant pas du C non plus. Le K&R C est moins compatible avec le ANSI C que vous utilisez probablement que le AINSI C++. La seule hrsie du C++, c'est de ne pas porter la griffe de Dennis Ritchie! Mais elle porte quand mme celle du ANSI/ISO,  qui le C a t transmis.

A+  ::D: 




> Mais l'inverse n'est pas vrai. C++ a pris le C comme base, quel _scoop_ !
> 
> 
> Je ne saisis pas ce que tu veux dire.

----------


## gl

> Vous devez comprendre que le C++ n'est pas une dviation du C, mais une extension. Il est 100% compatible, dans le sens de PC compatible ou autre compatibilit logicielle: backward compatible.


Non, ce n'tait dj pas vrai  l'poque et c'est encore moins vrai avec C99 : 
Les incompatibilits entre le C et le C++. Le C++ englobe certes une grande partie du C, mais il n'est pas 100% compatible.




> Le C++, c'est du C enrichi, avec des extensions pour lui permettre de supporter l'orient objet. Les mots cls et oprateurs de base du C y sont tous, sans exceptions. Le C*++* en ajoute quelques uns pour permette aux programmeurs C qui le dsirent d'implmenter de l'OO. Mais la base en C reste intacte, aucunement dforme, car le C++ c'est du C.


Outre la remarque prcdente sur la compatibilit du C++ avec le C, restreindre le C++  "C avec le support objet" est horriblement rducteur. Le C++ amne aussi le support des exceptions, la S(T)L, les templates et bien d'autres choses.

----------


## Florian Goo

Malheureusement pour toi, le crateur du C++ lui-mme n'est pas d'accord avec toi. Peut-tre devrais-tu remettre tes certitudes en question ?



> *What do you think of C/C++?*
> No that's not really a question I often get. In that sense, it is the only "fake FAQ" in this FAQ. However, it ought to be a FAQ because people use "C/C++" as if it meant something specific and as if they knew what it meant, leading to much confusion and misery. People should ask "What is C/C++?" and then on reflection stop using the term. It does harm.
> 
> There is no language called "C/C++". The phrase is usually used by people who don't have a clue about programming (e.g. HR personnel and poor managers). Alternatively, it's used by people who simple do not know C++ (and often not C either). When used by programmers, it typically indicates a "C++ is C with a few useful and a lot of useless complicated features added" attitude. Often, that is the point of view of people who like to write their own strings and hash tables with little knowledge of the standard library beyond printf and memcpy. There are people who stick to a restricted subset of C++ for perfectly good reasons, but they (as far as I have noticed) are not the people who say "C/C++".
> 
> I use C/C++ only in phrases such as "C/C++ compatibility" and "C/C++ community".


http://www2.research.att.com/~bs/bs_faq.html#C-slash
Mais peut-tre que Bjarne Stroustrup est un  intgriste  qui ne  s'intresse pas  l'informatique  ?


Quand tu prtends  une compatibilit  100%, l encore tu te trompes :



> In the strict mathematical sense, C isn't a subset of C++. There are programs that are valid C but not valid C++ and even a few ways of writing code that has a different meaning in C and C++. However, C++ supports every programming technique supported by C. Every C program can be written in essentially the same way in C++ with the same run-time and space efficiency. It is not uncommon to be able to convert tens of thousands of lines of ANSI C to C-style C++ in a few hours. Thus, C++ is as much a superset of ANSI C as ANSI C is a superset of K&R C and much as ISO C++ is a superset of C++ as it existed in 1985.
> 
> Well written C tends to be legal C++ also. For example, every example in Kernighan & Ritchie: "The C Programming Language (2nd Edition)" is also a C++ program.
> 
> Examples of C/C++ compatibility problems:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...






> Les mots cls et oprateurs de base du C y sont tous, sans exceptions.


Mmh au hasard restrict ?

----------


## ruste

C'est surtout la redirection rpte pour accder aux index qui ralentissait le programme. Il faut dire qu'on parle de cycles CPU en MHz ici  ::oops::  Le code n'avait pas le temps de capturer les inputs et grer les index sans que le buffer du ring soit plein et perde les inputs suivants. J'imagine que j'aurais pu trouver quelque chose, mais  quoi bon puisque la version C que j'avais sous la main tait parfaitement fonctionnelle? Pour moi, c'tait du C de toute faon, du trs bon code.

A+




> 'Alut
> 
> 
> 
> je fais un peu du hors sujet mais faut voir.
> Si tu fais une classe avec usage intensif d'hritage cela risque d'entrainer des ralentissements...
> mais j'en doute parce que les compilateurs sont particulirements bien optimiss pour ce genre de code...
> maintenant avec les duo et quad cores tu peux optimiser ton code , utiliser le multithreading et roulez jeunesse

----------


## ruste

L'essentiel est dit ici:

Thus, C++ is as much a superset of ANSI C as ANSI C is a superset of K&R C and much as ISO C++ is a superset of C++ as it existed in 1985

C'est exactement ce que je dis.

Quant  M. Stroustrup, il parle pour parler. Il devrait aussi nous dire pourquoi les codeurs de C/C++, comme il dit, ont t oblig pendant longtemps d'utiliser les librairies C avec le C++, parce que les librairies C++ qu'il a propos au dpart (les iostream & cie) taient nettement insuffisantes. Je sais ici de quoi je parle, a m'a stress longtemps. Nul besoin de dire que nous ne nous sommes pas priv des librairies C avant l'arriv du STL  ::mouarf::  Et il passe a sur le dos des codeurs...

On va lui pardonner, on lui doit bien a  :;):  Notons qu'il corche au passage quelques grands du C qui ont adopt le C++ avec enthousiasme, sans ncessairement perdre leur habitudes de vieux renards. C'tait pourtant tout l'intrt du C++: rcuprer cette base l.

Il me fait penser un peu  Linus Torval, que j'aime bien aussi, mais qui se tire dans le pied priodiquement. Il a pass des annes  tenter d'assassiner GNOME pour louanger KDE, pour finalement changer son fusil d'paule et inviter tout le monde  adopter GNOME pour proposer de boycotter KDE4. Les gnies ne sont pas le bon Dieu. Pourtant, moi qui n'aurait jamais une fraction de son gnie, il y a longtemps que j'ai compris que si IBM et Sun ont adopt GNOME, si GNOME est la base des suites Mozilla et OpenOffice, c'est que a fait un moment que GNOME a gagn la course... Pourquoi a-t-il perdu sa salive?

L'article rfr ensuite dit que malloc(), c'est du C, et "new" c'est du C++. videmment, parce que "new", c'est de l'OO, alors que malloc c'est de la programmation fonctionnelle. C'est l'vidence que si on veut coder du OO, on doit utiliser new et autres outils "++", sinon, on se complique la vie. Par exemple (pardonnez, je suis rouill un peu en C):



```

```

en C++, a devient:



```

```

Le premier compile en C++, et le second lui est quand mme trs similaire, en plus bref, avec la possibilit d'utiliser les extensions ++: les hritages, les overload, les encapsulations et les fonctions virtuelles. Mme si le C++ supporte la programmation fonctionnelle du C, on essaie de programmer objet plutt que fonctionnel. Et Mme M. Stroustrup doit bien se rabattre sur le C quand il faut du bas niveau. Sinon, pourquoi a-t-il permis de dfinir des fonctions avec le fameux extern "C"????

Soyons logique!

Ce n'est en fin de compte qu'une question de perception. Ou une question de purisme, c'est selon.

 ::ccool:: 

P.S. autre dtail genre "cass", de Brice de Nice, les fichiers objets C peuvent tre links et donc inclus avec les programmes C++. Quelques extern "C" et le tour est jou. Un seul et mme programme. C ou C++?




> Malheureusement pour toi, le crateur du C++ lui-mme n'est pas d'accord avec toi. Peut-tre devrais-tu remettre tes certitudes en question ?
> 
> http://www2.research.att.com/~bs/bs_faq.html#C-slash
> Mais peut-tre que Bjarne Stroustrup est un  intgriste  qui ne  s'intresse pas  l'informatique  ?
> 
> 
> Quand tu prtends  une compatibilit  100%, l encore tu te trompes :
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Florian Goo

> Quand  M. Stroustrup, il parle pour parler. Il devrait aussi nous dire pourquoi les codeurs de C/C++, comme il dit, ont t oblig pendant longtemps d'utiliser les librairies C avec le C++, parce que les librairies C++ qu'il a propos au dpart (les iostream & cie) taient nettement insuffisantes. Je sais ici de quoi je parle, a m'a stress longtemps. Nul besoin de dire que nous ne nous sommes pas priv des librairies C avant l'arriv du STL  Et il passe a sur le dos des codeurs...


En effet, il tait pertinent (voire ncessaire) d'utiliser des libs C  cette poque, donc de faire ce qu'on appelle du C-style C++. Cette situation justifiait d'ailleurs les mthodes d'apprentissage des cours de C++ dont les premiers chapitres taient consacrs au C.
Mais aujourd'hui la situation a bien volu. Le C++ n'est plus le  C with classes  de ses dbuts, mais bel et bien un langage  part entire. Ce qui tait justifi  l'poque ne l'est plus aujourd'hui. Tu ne peux pas te baser sur la situation telle qu'elle tait il y a 20 ans pour justifier tes mthodes d'aujourd'hui.

Un exemple que je trouve significatif (bien qu'il ne s'agisse que de code et non de conception) est le cast. La faon C, c'est  (type)valeur . La faon C++, c'est static_cast<type>(valeur), dynamic_cast, const_cast et reinterpret_cast. Beaucoup de livres sur les bonnes pratiques en C++ dconseillent l'utilisation des casts  la C.
Et c'est un exemple parmi tant d'autres.




> L'article rfr ensuite dit que malloc(), c'est du C, et "new" c'est du C++. videmment, parce que "new", c'est de l'OO, alors que malloc c'est de la programmation fonctionnelle.


Non, on peut utiliser  new  avec les types primitifs (ainsi que  new[]  pour les tableaux).
C'est juste l'allocation mmoire   la C++  (encore un exemple).




> Le premier compile en C++, et le second lui est quand mme trs similaire, en plus bref, avec la possibilit d'utiliser *les extensions ++*: les hritages, les overload, les encapsulations et les fonctions virtuelles.


Ce qui me chagrine, c'est le fait que tu perois le C++ comme un panel d'extensions pratiques, alors que de la conception au code, la rsolution des problmes changent du tout au tout.




> Mme si le C++ supporte la programmation fonctionnelle du C, on essait de programmer objet plutt que fonctionnel.


Impratif, tu veux dire ?
Quand tu dis que tu _essaies_ de programmer objet, a renforce ma sensation que tu rsous tes problmes d'un point de vue de programmeur C, et que tu te contentes de piocher dans le C++ un sous-ensemble de petites fonctionnalits pratiques.




> Et Mme M. Stroustrup doit bien se rabattre sur le C quand il faut du bas niveau. Sinon, pourquoi a-t-il permis de dfinir des fonction avec le fameux extern "C"????


Justement, je te retourne la question.
Si le C tait  proprement parler un sous-ensemble du C++, quelle serait l'utilit d'expliciter l'usage de code C via un bloc  extern "C"  ?
L'intrt de  extern "C"  est justement de permettre une rtrocompatibilit qui n'est pas naturelle (vu qu'elle doit tre explicite).

Sinon, bien entendu que le paradigme objet se retrouverait manchot sans le paradigme impratif.
Par ailleurs, le C++ se revendique comme tant multi-paradigme.
En revanche, comme je l'ai expliqu avec quelques exemples (C-style cast vs C++-style casts, malloc/realloc/free vs new/delete), on ne peut pas assimiler le versant impratif du C++ au C.




> P.S. autre dtail genre "cass", de Brice de Nice, les fichier objets C peuvent tre links et donc inclus avec les programmes C++. Quelques extern "C" et le tour est jou. Un seul et mme programme. C ou C++?


Autre rponse du genre  cass  : la VCL de C++Builder est code en Pascal Objet (ou en Delphi, pour reprendre les propos approximatifs de Tiobe). Tout est link ensemble, un seul et mme programme. Le C++ et le Pascal Objet seraient alors un mme langage ?
Je ne vais quand mme pas t'apprendre les diffrentes tapes de construction d'un binaire, non ?

----------


## gl

> L'article rfr ensuite dit que malloc(), c'est du C, et "new" c'est du C++. videmment, parce que "new", c'est de l'OO, alors que malloc c'est de la programmation fonctionnelle.


Pardon ? de la programmation fonctionnelle en C ?

trangement, je comprends mieux ta position maintenant.




> C'est l'vidence que si on veut coder du OO, on doit utiliser new et autres outils "++", sinon, on se complique la vie. Par exemple (pardonnez, je suis rouill un peu en C):
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> en C++, a devient:
> ...


Non.




> Mme si le C++ supporte la programmation fonctionnelle du C


Mme remarque que prcdemment.




> on essaie de programmer objet plutt que fonctionnel.


Non, on essaie pas de programmer objet. On essaie plutt d'utiliser le paradigme le plus adquat pour le problme donn.




> Et Mme M. Stroustrup doit bien se rabattre sur le C quand il faut du bas niveau. Sinon, pourquoi a-t-il permis de dfinir des fonctions avec le fameux extern "C"????


Je ne nie pas que ce soit intressant d'appeler du code C depuis du code C++, ni mme qu'une part importante du C fasse partie du C++.

Sans n'en reste pas moi deux langages diffrents.




> P.S. autre dtail genre "cass", de Brice de Nice, les fichier objets C peuvent tre links et donc inclus avec les programmes C++. Quelques extern "C" et le tour est jou. Un seul et mme programme. C ou C++?


De nombreux langages sont capables d'appeler du code C et de se lier avec des fichiers objets provenant d'un code source C. Cela veut-il dire que tout ces langages sont du C ?

----------


## ruste

> Pardon ? de la programmation fonctionnelle en C ?


On se calme, je ne parle pas de la programmation fonctionnelle comme le ML, je faisais plutt rfrence  la programmation classique (il y a un terme spcifique qui m'chappe), que plusieurs adeptes de l'OO ont nomm spaghetti code. Je ne me souviens plus du terme exact, dsol.




> De nombreux langages sont capables d'appeler du code C et de se lier avec des fichiers objets provenant d'un code source C. Cela veut-il dire que tout ces langages sont du C ?


Il y a une nuance entre appeler du code C et pouvoir l'intgrer tel quel. Et ils ne deviennent pas tous du language machine non plus. Le C/C++ est le seul langage que je pouvais traduire  main en assembleur sans trop m'loigner du code produit effectivement par le compilateur (vrifiable avec -S). J'aurais aussi pu prendre du code gnr avec -S et l'intgrer  n'importe quel programme assembleur. Pour moi, le C, c'est un raccourci pour l'assembleur. Seul le language machine exploite vritablement  fond la machine, alors je n'aime pas trop m'en loigner avec tous ces languages de Nime gnration et tous leur flafla. Seul le C++ me satisfait  cet gard, car il me permet de rester coller au C (et donc  l'assembleur), tout en profitant des fonctionnalits OO.

L, vous pouvez dire que vous comprenez ma position. La religion du C ou du C++, n'en ai rien  faire.

----------


## ruste

> Mais aujourd'hui la situation a bien volu.


Oui????  :8O: 




> Le C++ n'est plus le  C with classes  de ses dbuts, mais bel et bien un langage  part entire. Ce qui tait justifi  l'poque ne l'est plus aujourd'hui. Tu ne peux pas te baser sur la situation telle qu'elle tait il y a 20 ans pour justifier tes mthodes d'aujourd'hui.


Non, en effet. Je me base sur la situation aujourd'hui, sur les plus rcents ouvrages sur le C++, sur les programmes C++ que nous dveloppons aussi chez mon employeur, et mme sur un ouvrage sur le C++ crit  la fin des annes '90, et qui comprend  peu prs toutes les plus rcentes volutions du C++,  peu de choses prs comme les auto_ptr. J'ai d'ailleurs t marqu de voir comment le C++ avait quasi stopp son volution depuis. Vivement le C++OX.




> Beaucoup de livres sur les bonnes pratiques en C++ dconseillent l'utilisation des casts  la C.


C'est comprhensible, l'OO a besoin de plus de validation  ce niveau. Le C est trs libertin l dessus. C'tait un ajout incontournable pour dire qu'on fait du C objet. a m'a d'ailleurs caus des mots de tte quand j'ai du apprendre d'autres language typs comme le Java et le ADA.




> Non, on peut utiliser  new  avec les types primitifs (ainsi que  new[]  pour les tableaux).
> C'est juste l'allocation mmoire   la C++  (encore un exemple).


Tellement que j'ai dj vu un compilateur C++ implmenter new avec malloc. J'avais bien rigol en voyant a. Mais je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que si le "new" a t adopt, c'est pour respecter la manire OO.




> Ce qui me chagrine, c'est le fait que tu perois le C++ comme un panel d'extensions pratiques, alors que de la conception au code, la rsolution des problmes changent du tout au tout.


Pourtant, ce n'est pas moi qui dit a:




> Thus, C++ is as much a superset of ANSI C as ANSI C is a superset of K&R C and much as ISO C++ is a superset of C++ as it existed in 1985





> Quand tu dis que tu _essaies_ de programmer objet, a renforce ma sensation que tu rsous tes problmes d'un point de vue de programmeur C, et que tu te contentes de piocher dans le C++ un sous-ensemble de petites fonctionnalits pratiques.


H, vous parlez  un codeur Java par les temps qui courrent. Je fais du J2EE.  ma connaissance, l'OO est suppos implmenter des objets encapsuls accessible avec des mthodes, qui envoient des messages  l'objet pour communiquer avec. Dans cette perspective, le C++ est quasi du simili-OO. Mme le C a russi une implmentation plus vrai de l'OO avec X Window:



```

```

L, ce code Motif/CDE (CDE est-il du vrai Motif???) utilise XMCreate* pour crer des objets, et pas malloc!!! On peut utiliser XtAlloc, si on veut faire des allocationsur le serveur X plutt que sur le serveur d'application. X Window implmente l'encapsulation et l'hritance  100%, en langage C s.v.p. Si on suit les arguments que je lis ici, il faudrait dire que de coder du X Window, ce n'est pas du vrai C puisque il ne suit pas la faon recommande de coder en C (ca se voit a l'oeil dans l'exemple ci-haut). Aaah l'absolutisme!

Note en passant: admettons que le MIT a fait du beau boulot avec X Window.




> Justement, je te retourne la question.
> Si le C tait  proprement parler un sous-ensemble du C++, quelle serait l'utilit d'expliciter l'usage de code C via un bloc  extern "C"  ?


 cause de la faon dont les tiquettes du code objet sont dfinient par le compilateur. En C, une fonction abc sera tiquete comme _abc ou abc, selon le compilateur. En C++, certains paramtres viennent contribuer  prfixer et  "suffixer" l'objet de faon imprvisible. Par exemple, un code que j'ai compil avec gcc -S a traduit une fonction start_routine en _Z13start_routinePv. Celle-ci mme si elle est code en C ne pourra pas tre appel par du C ordinaire avec un simple appel  start_routine(). En prcdant la dfinition de start_routine avec extern "C", gcc l'a tiquet au format C. Il pourra donc tre appel normalement par du code compil en C ou autre. Mais si vous compilez votre module C en C++, le extern "C" n'est plus ncessaire.

Pour la rtrocompatibilit, les compilateurs C/C++ peuvent souvent encore compiler du K&G C. Pourquoi donc? C'est encore et toujours du C. Et que dire du C AIX et du C Solaris? Sont-ils compatibles? Alors, si on suit votre raisonnement, aucun d'eux n'est du C. Bref, vous tiquez sur les dtails ici.




> Autre rponse du genre  cass  : la VCL de C++Builder est code en Pascal Objet (ou en Delphi, pour reprendre les propos approximatifs de Tiobe). Tout est link ensemble, un seul et mme programme. Le C++ et le Pascal Objet seraient alors un mme langage ?
> Je ne vais quand mme pas t'apprendre les diffrentes tapes de construction d'un binaire, non ?


Pas mal Brice  ::P:  Mais l'aspect compilation commune n'est qu'un des aspect de mon argumentation, et pas tous les aspects. Mais si je vous disait qu'avec des macros, on peut coder du Pascal et le compiler avec un compilateur C (vridique), me diriez-vous que c'est du Pascal ou du C?

On pourrait continuer longtemps comme a. Tout est une question de perspective. Par tradition, le K&R C a prcd le C, qui a prcd le C++. Tous sont en relative continuit volutive et backward compatibles directement ou avec des options  l'excution du compilateur. C'est toujours du C pour moi (it's still rock'n'roll to me  ::mrgreen::  ). Si quelqu'un veut faire une option pour compiler en Pascal, ce n'est pas moi qui se fera du stress  dcider si c'est encore du C ou non. Dans mon esprit, je n'ai jamais arrt d'tre un programmeur et un adepte du C, ce  toute poque.

Cordialement.

----------


## Luc Hermitte

Pourquoi on pinaille ?
Parce que bien utiliss, ces langages ne se manipulent pas du tout de la mme faon. La faute aux exceptions. Tu parlais de l'avance qu'est le GC en sous-entendant, qu'en C/C++ on n'a rien d'quivalent. En C/C++ (et j'assume mon sentiment pjoratif  l'gard de ce terme), c'est vrai.
En C++, c'est on ne peut plus faux.

On remplace un systme non dterministe de libration implicite de mmoire (GC) doubl d'un systme explicite dterministe de libration de ressources (finally) par un seul et mme systme implicite et dterministe de libration de ressources (dont mmoire) : le RAII.
C'est le truc qui fait que le C++ bien employ ne peut srieusement ressembler  du C, ou du moins intgrer impunment les mthodes de dveloppement propres au C. (Certes les types sont un chouilla plus long  taper. Mais vu qu'on le rattrape sur tous les codes de gestion d'erreur, c'est un excellent investissement.)

Bien sr, on peut toujours le faire, ou croire qu'on le fait bien si on fait semblant de vivre dans le pays magique o new ne renverrait aucune exception. Bien sr, on peut forcer new a avoir un comportement pr-standard (<98), est-ce qu'on y gagne ? Pas en ce qui me concerne.
En quoi je programme ? En C++ et dfinitivement pas en C/C++, chose qui dans mon acception est dpourvu de la systmatisation de l'utilisation du RAII.

(je dcrypte entre mes lignes : la diffrence profonde entre C et C++, ce n'est pas l'OO ou les templates, ce sont les exceptions et le RAII)

----------


## ruste

> Pardon ? de la programmation fonctionnelle en C ?
> 
> trangement, je comprends mieux ta position maintenant.


a y est, je me rappelle. Le buz word pour les langages du type C, Pascal et autres c'est programmation structure. C'est ce que je voulais dire. J'tirerais peut-tre la sauce en disant aussi langage procdural, mais comme en C les procdures sont des fonctions, je l'ai traduis plus ou moins consciemment en programmation fonctionnelle, sans faire attention au type rcursif auquel a fait rfrence.

----------


## ruste

> Tu parlais de l'avance qu'est le GC en sous-entendant, qu'en C/C++ on n'a rien d'quivalent.


H ho! Lecture rapide. J'essayais de dire que la masse requise de dveloppeurs pour rpondre aux besoins actuels fait que ce qui sort des coles d'informatique modernes exige un systme qui pardonne moins de science machine et donc plus de ngligence. Ce n'est plus comme avant, o l'informatique tait d'usage limit et exclusif  quelques uns. Maintenant,  part les geeks, on (qui exclue la personne qui parle) ne veut plus rien savoir du Heap. On veut juste coder du Java, faire des flammches, faire du RAD RAD RAD et rentrer se coucher. Je ne le blme pas, je constate simplement. C'est ainsi.

Je n'ai jamais dis que le GC tait une volution autant qu'un mal ncessaire. C'est prcisment pour solutionner ce problme nouveau que le GC est utilis en Java. Le C/C++ (appelez le simplement C++, a m'indifre, c'est pareil pour moi) ncessite un niveau de matrise lev pour tre utilis efficacement (les pointeurs), ce qui est un luxe que beaucoup ne peuvent pas se permettre. Tant mieux pour nous qu'ils n'aient pas choisi de niveller par le bas le langage C/C++ et plutt opt d'en driver le Java.




> C'est le truc qui fait que le C++ bien employ ne peut srieusement ressembler  du C, ou du moins intgrer impunment les mthodes de dveloppement propres au C.


Il est vident que le C++ OO ne ressemble pas au C. C'est aussi le cas avec le  code de X Window, pourtant 100% cod en C. Un PC Compatible reste un PC Compatible, quand bien mme les programmes plus rcents ne roulent pas sur les vieilles machines. De la mme faon, le C reste du C. C'est pourquoi on s'est content de placer un simple ++ aprs, car c'est une extension du C qui nous permet de coder du OO avec du langage C. Si on dit C/C++, c'est que le C est un fondement du C++. Pas seulement au niveau des librairies, mais aussi du legacy du C, accessible aussi au C++. 25 ans c'est long  rattraper, et convertir le code, a cote cher. Mieux vaut souvent intgrer. Trs brillant l'auteur du C+. UNIX est un bel exemple, avec son OS en C et ses applications souvent en C++.

Pour la librairie C, comment allez-vous, par simple exemple, vous y prendre pour faire de la gestion de rpertoires en C++ ou questionner la date d'un fichier ou du systme (pour ne nommer que a)?  ma connaissance, l'outil standard pour faire ce genre de travail en C++ reste ceux de la librairie C. C'est 25 ans d'hritage dont on parle, accessible  mme le C++.



```

```

Je lis bien dans ce code "This is the *C++* version of the Standard C Library header".

J'ai ici le source d'un mozilla rcent, qui inclut Firefox. J'ai compt vite 4656 fichiers avec une extension cpp, et 1593 avec une extention c. Selon vous, du C ou du C++? D'vidence, on a voulu et/ou viter de recoder, et/ou profiter des forces de chacun. Tout a compil avec le mme outil.

Moi, ce qui m'intresse, ce n'est pas le flafla du langage, c'est-ti du C, c'est-ti du C++, mais bien d'*exploiter* au maximum la machine sur laquelle mon logiciel roule. Je souponne que c'est aussi ce qui intresse mon employeur. Or, le C++ est handicap de bien des faons sans l'hritage du C et le C trane de l'arrire sans son extension ++. Mon avis seulement.

----------


## vosaray

HS : Je ne savais pas que les discussion C/C++ pouvaient autant enflammer les topics, surtout de nos jours ...

Pour revenir  l'article et surtout au classement TIOBE, je mets vraiment en doute la mthode utilise ...

Si je cherche par exemple JQuery est que ce rsultat sera associ  JavaScript ? 

D'aprs, ce que j'ai compris, pas du tout puisque JavaScript regroupe les keywords JavaScript, JScript et ECMAScript...

Et ruby ? Tiens il n'y a mme pas rails dans le grouping. 

Du coup je trouve les rsultats assez drles (par exemple Delphi en 10eme position .. ) et l'tude assez peu pertinente ...

----------


## Luc Hermitte

@ruste, de ta rponse, je perois que tu es pass  ct de ce que je disais.
Comme toi, je ne mets pas la diffrence au niveau OO. Aprs tout, c'tait bien a les origines du C/C++ : du C avec des classes.

Seulement je vois une diffrence trs importante : la faon canonique de traiter les cas non nominaux. L'introduction des exceptions au C++ change suffisamment la donne pour que l'on renonce dans les codes "mtiers"  l'approche C.
Et pourtant il y a quantit de codes qui n'ont pas ralis cette migration, quantit de codes qui sont infernaux  maintenir, quantit de code qui mritent leur appellation C/C++ ...

@vosaray. Ben oui, c'est tiobe ... Je ne pensais pas que l'on mrite que l'on s'attarde dessus. Quoique j'ai lu ici des ractions qui me font dire que certains le trouvait ... intressant, voire ... pertinent.

----------


## CrashAngel

Du moment que windev n'est pas dans les stats ! Sinon cela voudra dire que les scretaires se sont mise  dvelopper. (^_^)

----------


## hegros

> Du moment que windev n'est pas dans les statistiques ! Sinon cela voudra dire que les scretaires se sont mises  dvelopper. (^_^)


Troll inside.

En plus windev ne peut pas rentrer dans ce genre de statistique tronque car c'est un AGL (et c'est pour cela qu'il est utilis puisque l'on peut faire du .NET, Java, C ou C++ ou ..) et dans toute la liste il n'y en a aucun.

----------


## Marco46

> Troll inside.
> 
> En plus windev ne peut pas rentrer dans ce genre de statistique tronque car c'est un AGL (et c'est pour cela qu'il est utilis puisque l'on peut faire du .NET, Java, C ou C++ ou ..) et dans toute la liste il n'y en  aucun.


Delphi est bien prsent pourtant ?

Quelle diffrence entre Windev et Delphi ?

Je crois plutt que la non-apparition de Windev tient  ce que cet outil est surtout utilis dans la francophonie et trs peu chez les anglophones.

PCSoft c'est une PME de 60 salaris/15M  de CA. C'est tout petit.

----------


## hegros

> Delphi est bien prsent pourtant ?
> 
> Quelle diffrence entre Windev et Delphi ?


Delphi est un RAD pas un AGL. Les diffrences se situent  ce niveau.





> Je crois plutt que la non-apparition de Windev tient  ce que cet outil est surtout utilis dans la francophonie et trs peu chez les anglophones.
> 
> PCSoft c'est une PME de 60 salaris/15M  de CA. C'est tout petit.


Oui je suis plutt d'accord avec cela et j'ajouterais aussi que Windev ne ncessite pas de googler toute la journe pour trouver comment faire ceci ou cela puisque cela se veut plus simple.

----------


## Florian Goo

> le C++ est handicap de bien des faons sans l'hritage du C et le C trane de l'arrire sans son extension ++. Mon avis seulement.


Personnellement je pense au contraire qu'aujourd'hui, le C++ traine l'hritage du C comme un boulet.
Notamment, le typage de C est trop faible. Il n'y a qu' constater les ajouts passs et futurs au C++ pour tenter de palier  ces faiblesses :
- le type bool ;
- le mot-cl nullptr (C++0x) ;
- les casts  la C++ ;
- l'idiome  safe bool  ;
- les oprateurs de conversion explicites (C++0x, entre autres une solution built-in plus propre que l'idiome  safe bool ) ;
- et j'en oublie srement beaucoup.

Encore une preuve que le C++ devrait davantage tre peru comme une branche du C s'tant loignes (et s'loignant encore) de ses origines, que comme un digne hritier perptuant les traditions familiales.

----------


## ruste

> Notamment, le typage de C est trop faible. Il n'y a qu' constater les ajouts passs et futurs au C++ pour tenter de palier  ces faiblesses :
> - le type bool ;
> - le mot-cl nullptr (C++0x) ;
> - les casts  la C++ ;
> - l'idiome  safe bool  ;
> - les oprateurs de conversion explicites (C++0x, entre autres une solution built-in plus propre que l'idiome  safe bool ) ;
> - et j'en oublie srement beaucoup.


Je comprends ce que vous voulez dire. Disons que le C++ se doit d'tre plus que vnrable, il doit tre  la page. Je m'accorde avec vous l-dessus.




> Encore une preuve que le C++ devrait davantage tre peru comme une branche du C s'tant loigne (et s'loignant encore) de ses origines, que comme un digne hritier perptuant les traditions familiales.


D'un autre ct, allons trop loin et nous perdons l'avantage principal du C++. Soyons raliste, on ne recodera pas tous les UNIX et drivs en C++. Et UNIX ne semble pas prt pour la retraite non plus, surtout avec Mac OS X qui vient d'entrer dans la famille. La base de C est trop considrable. C'est dans ce sens l que je parle d'hritage du C++: aucun autre langage OO,  mon avis, ne s'intgre mieux au C que le C++. Si c'est un boulet, alors c'est un boulet enviable. Il existe d'autres langages OO plus pointu, peut-tre meilleurs que le C++. Quel serait l'intrt pour le C++ de simplement devenir l'un d'entre eux?

Je crois comprendre en vous lisant que les programmeurs de C++ d'aujourd'hui ne veulent plus se familiariser avec le C. Pour ma part, je peux aussi bien mettre mon nez dans le code de Mozilla que dans celui d'UNIX, sans mme me figurer si c'est du C ou du C++. Je peux aussi faire du trs bon OO avec du C. Je suis confortable dans les deux (ou trois?). Je me sentirais limit autrement dans ma capacit  exploiter ma machine.

Un point sur lequel ce sujet m'a convaincu par contre: il est vital pour les plus anciens codeurs de C++ de bien se familiariser avec la nature du OO, pour viter de faire ce que vous appelez des programmeurs C/C++. Mais encore l, je confierais ma chemise  l'un d'eux avant de me risquer avec quelqu'un qui n'aurait pas fait ses preuves.  mon travail, j'ai vu beaucoup de nouveaux par ailleurs trs talentueux entrer avec leurs grandes thories et amliorer le code. Avant, le C++ qui tait utilis tait peut-tre de base et un tantinet ennuyeux  lire (on aime crire des romans aujourd'hui), mais il fonctionnait et tait simple  maintenir. Aprs, houlala!

----------


## gl

> D'un autre ct, allons trop loin et nous perdons l'avantage principal du C++. Soyons raliste, on ne recodera pas tous les UNIX et drivs en C++. Et UNIX ne semble pas prt pour la retraite non plus, surtout avec Mac OS X qui viens d'entrer dans la famille. La base de C est trop considrable.


La question n'est pas de recoder tout ce qui existe en C en C++ ni de ne plus pouvoir utiliser de C depuis C++.

Mais pour autant, est-il vraiment important de pouvoir compiler du code C en C++ ? Est-ce vraiment une bonne chose de coder en C++ comme l'on code en C ? Est-ce intressant de rajouter les nouveauts C en C++ ?

Comme tu l'as dis prcdement, il est trs simple de lier dans un mme programme des fichiers objet gnrs depuis du C et des fichiers gnrs depuis du C++ ou d'appeler des bibliothques C en C++. N'est-ce pas suffisant ?




> C'est dans ce sens l que je parle d'hritage du C++: aucun autre langage OO,  mon avis, ne s'intgre mieux au C que le C++. Si c'est un boulet, alors c'est un boulet enviable. Il existe d'autres langages OO plus pointu, peut-tre meilleurs que le C++. Quel serait l'intrt pour le C++ de simplement devenir l'un d'entre eux?
> 
> Je crois comprendre en vous lisant que les programmeurs de C++ d'aujourd'hui ne veulent plus se familiariser avec le C. Pour ma part, je peux aussi bien mettre mon nez dans le code de Mozilla que dans celui d'UNIX, sans mme me figurer si c'est du C ou du C++. Je peux aussi faire du trs bon OO avec du C. Je suis confortable dans les deux (ou trois?). Je me sentirais limit autrement dans ma capacit  exploiter ma machine.
> 
> Un point sur lequel ce sujet m'a convaincu par contre: il est vital pour les plus anciens codeurs de C++ de bien se familiariser avec la nature du OO, pour viter de faire ce que vous appelez des programmeurs C/C++.


Je l'ai dj dit (et je ne suis pas le seul), il faut arrter de faire le lien C++ == OO. C'est trs rducteur, le C++ apporte bien d'autres choses tout aussi intressantes (voire plus). L'OO n'est qu'une des facettes du C++.

Effectivement si on voit le C++ uniquement comme un language objet proche du C (du 'C with class" quoi), il perd une grande partie de son intrt et oui, en l'utilisant de la sorte, on peut parler de C/C++ mais on passe  ct de pas mal de choses.

----------


## souviron34

je signale juste que pour le dbat Java <-> C++ c'est  ct 

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d18...t-cpp-vs-java/

et C<->C++

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d32...equel-choisir/

 ::P:

----------


## Florian Goo

> D'un autre ct, allons trop loin et nous perdons l'avantage principal du C++. Soyons raliste, on ne recodera pas tous les UNIX et drivs en C++. Et UNIX ne semble pas prt pour la retraite non plus, surtout avec Mac OS X qui vient d'entrer dans la famille. La base de C est trop considrable. C'est dans ce sens l que je parle d'hritage du C++: aucun autre langage OO,  mon avis, ne s'intgre mieux au C que le C++. Si c'est un boulet, alors c'est un boulet enviable.


Le comit semble faire beaucoup d'efforts pour garder la compatibilit descendante, mais si un jour il devait y avoir rupture de compatibilit avec le C, il sera toujours possible de faire ceci :


```

```




> Il existe d'autres langages OO plus pointus, peut-tre meilleurs que le C++. Quel serait l'intrt pour le C++ de simplement devenir l'un d'entre eux?


 quels langages fais-tu allusion ?




> Je crois comprendre en vous lisant que les programmeurs de C++ d'aujourd'hui ne veulent plus se familiariser avec le C.


Non, pas du tout. En ce qui me concerne, il m'arrive de coder en C (non sans plaisir) pour du matriel embarqu (microcontrleur). C'est juste que je fais une forte distinction entre le C et le C++ ! Et je pense qu'il en est de mme pour ceux qui partagent mon opinion.




> Un point sur lequel ce sujet m'a convaincu par contre: il est vital pour les plus anciens codeurs de C++ de bien se familiariser avec la nature du OO, pour viter de faire ce que vous appelez des programmeurs C/C++.


Je suis d'accord. Je pense mme qu'il est plus sain d'aborder le C++  partir de Java que du C, mme s'il restera encore beaucoup de choses  apprendre (et  dsapprendre).




> Avant, le C++ qui tait utilis tait peut-tre de base et un tantinet ennuyeux  lire (on aime crire des romans aujourd'hui), mais il fonctionnait et tait simple  maintenir. Aprs, houlala!


Hm, je pense qu'on est tous d'accord ici pour dire qu'un code doit tre lisible et facilement maintenable  :;): . Si un code (C++ ou non) ne l'est pas, c'est qu'il est mal crit.


@souviron
Il ne s'agit pas d'un dbat C vs C++, mais il est vrai que nous sommes un tantinet hors-sujet  ::aie:: .

----------


## ruste

Pour vous mettre en contexte, j'argumentais que le C et le C++ devaient tre envisags ensembles devant la popularit du Java. Dans ma perspective, l'tude qui est le sujet de ce forum donne le C/C++ comme toujours en avance sur le Java. Mais en les considrant sparment, Java prendrait l'avance.

La plupart ne sont pas d'accord avec cette perspective qui est la mienne et me signifient par leurs arguments que ces langages doivent tre compars sparment, ce qui place Java en premier.

Java en premier, il n'en est pas question.  ::roi:: 

Le C n'a pas dit son dernier mot devant les dernires tendances (que je nomme OO, mais je veux parler des dernires tendances dans leur ensemble), le C++ est justement venu le supporter pour empcher ce dtrnement de survenir.




> je signale juste que pour le dbat Java <-> C++ c'est  ct 
> 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d18...t-cpp-vs-java/
> 
> et C<->C++
> 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d32...equel-choisir/

----------


## Florian Goo

> Java en premier, il n'en est pas question.


Ah, pour a au moins on est d'accord ^^.
D'ailleurs Bjarne Stroustrup (encore lui) a dj t sollicit  ce sujet : http://www2.research.att.com/~bs/bs_faq.html#merge

Mais bon, l'index Tiobe souffre tout de mme d'(au moins) un gros biais : c'est l'enseignement.
Le C et le Java sont trs utiliss dans les coles pour l'enseignement, ce qui gnre beaucoup de recherches et biaise l'index.

----------


## ruste

> Mais pour autant, est-il vraiment important de pouvoir compiler du code C en C++ ? Est-ce vraiment une bonne chose de coder en C++ comme l'on code en C ? Est-ce intressant de rajouter les nouveauts C en C++ ?


Compiler du code C en C++, pourquoi pas? On peut bien compiler de l'Assembleur en C++? La proximit du C et du C++ rend cette fonctionnalit possible. Au codeur de voir  ne pas se pendre avec la corde qui lui est donne. Viva la libertad!  :;):  Je crois que ceux qui veulent plus de rigueur devraient regarder du ct d'ADA. Mais ce n'est probablement pas sans raison si ce langage a priclit.




> Comme tu l'as dis prcdement, il est trs simple de lier dans un mme programme des fichiers objet gnrs depuis du C et des fichiers gnrs depuis du C++ ou d'appeler des bibliothques C en C++. N'est-ce pas suffisant ?


Peut-tre, mais vous avez toujours la possibilit de migrer facilement du code en prservant cette aptitude. Je comprends votre malaise, vous craignez le florissement de programmeurs "C/C++". Mais admettez que de prserver cette capacit facilite le fait de programmer des compilateurs qui supportent le C et le C++. a nous donne une certaine garanti que ces langages resteront intgrs. Qui ne risque rien n'a rien.

J'ignore si vous connaissez Java, mais pour intgrer le code C avec le Java, on doit utiliser un truc-machin nomm JNI. Selon certains tutoriels Java, JNI est facile  utiliser. Mais ceux qui disent a n'ont jamais essay de faire la mme chose avec du C++, avec lequel c'est un jeu d'enfant. Personnellement, je trouve que l'intgration du Java avec le C est loin d'tre naturelle. Je la trouve mme plutt encombrante.




> Je l'ai dj dit (et je ne suis pas le seul), il faut arrter de faire le lien C++ == OO. C'est trs rducteur, le C++ apporte bien d'autres choses tout aussi intressantes (voire plus). L'OO n'est qu'une des facettes du C++.


Oui dsol. Quand je dis "OO", je suis un peu paresseux. Mais je m'accorde avec vous que le C++ a ajout des concepts de programmation plus volus. N'oublions pas que le C est un langage de seconde gnration, ce qui fait  la fois sa force (proximit de l'Assembleur) et sa faiblesse. Sans a le C ne serait pas du C.

----------


## ruste

> [...]
> Non.


Dans ce message (le source n'est pas recopi), vous affirmiez que le code C que j'avais dit en ligne ne compilerai pas en C aussi bien en C qu'en C++. Et bien ce n'est pas trop mal, car le code C++ a compil du premier coup en C++, le code C a compil du premier coup en C. Dans le programme C, j'ai chang le "this" pour "c_this" pour viter la confusion avec le mot cl de C++ (je l'avais utilis pour illustrer le rle tenu par le pointeur que j'aurais normalement nomm po) et j'ai d ajouter un cast dans la fonction main, et le code a trs bien compil en C++, et tout aussi bien en C ensuite:



```

```

Le C++ est plus exigeant sur certains points, mais la conversion pour que ce code puisse compiler en C++ a t minime. Ce n'est pas suffisant  mon avis pour dire que le C++ n'est pas du C. Si 2% d'incompatibilit en font un autre langage, alors que dire des diverses versions de compilateurs C/C++ certifis ISO C et ISO C++ qui ne sont pas compatibles entre eux?

----------


## gl

> Compiler du code C en C++, pourquoi pas? On peut bien compiler de l'Assembleur en C++?


Mais ce point n'est pas,  ma connaissance, normalis mais une extension des compilateurs.

Mais surtout, les passages o on est en assembleur et non en C++ sont clairement identifis. 
On est clairement dans un mode "on embarque un bout d'assembleur dans un programme" et pas dans un mode "l'assembleur est du C++ valide".

Au passage, personnellement je n'ai jamais eu le besoin de faire ce genre de manipulation. Par contre j'ai eu  lier des fichiers objet provenant d'un code assembleur  des fichiers objet venant de C ou de C++.




> Peut-tre, mais vous avez toujours la possibilit de migrer facilement du code en prservant cette aptitude. Je comprends votre malaise, vous craignez le florissement des programmeurs "C/C++".


Dj, pourquoi vouloir absolument migrer ces codes C en C++ si ce n'est pour ne pas utiliser le C++ ? Pourquoi ne pas les laisser en C ?

Pour poser un peu la situation (et faire comprendre mon point de vue), j'utilise ou j'ai eu a utiliser, pour diffrentes raisons, du C (aussi bien C89 que C99 voire C K&R), du C++, des dclinaisons volues ou au contraire restreindre de ces langages (gnuC par exemple, C++ sans exception ou sans STL, etc.) et mme avec des mlanges des deux (du C with class, ou du C avec deux-trois sucres syntaxiques C++).
Cela ne me pose pas plus de problme que a, par contre je reste bien conscient de ce que je suis en train de faire et je ne mlange pas ces diffrentes situations qui sont toutes particulires.

Ce qui me gne vraiment n'est pas d'avoir  mixer les deux dans un cas prcis [1] (bref de faire du "C/C++") mais de faire un amalgame systmatique entre les deux langages (et donc de parler de langage C/C++).




[1] Enfin a ne me gne pas, c'est quand mme un peu plus compliqu que a. a dpend de la raison qui mne  ce choix.

----------


## ruste

> Ce qui me gne vraiment n'est pas d'avoir  mixer les deux dans un cas prcis [1] (bref de faire du "C/C++") mais de faire un amalgame systmatique entre les deux langages (et donc de parler de langage C/C++).


Au fond, nous ne sommes pas si en dsaccord, sinon sur le fait que vous prfrez ne pas laisser trop de corde aux mauvais codeurs ou aux nophytes, alors que je prfre plutt m'en remettre  des rgles de bonne pratiques.

Que faudrait-il retirer du C++ pour menotter les mauvais codeurs? Je prfrerais plutt m'assurer que les codeurs soient plus familier avec les normes et les bonnes pratiques du C++ et des langages modernes que de risquer de diminuer le couplage oblig entre le C et le C++ (c'est le mme compilateur, souvenons-nous). La souplesse et la compatibilit a toujours caractris le monde du langage C, ce qui peut tre un ingrdient critique de son succs.

Plutt que de restreindre le langage, j'aimerais plutt que le monde du C++ s'adapte et oeuvre pour moins dpendre de la prolifration de outils et normes originaires du Java ou autres, et traduits rapidement pour le C++, genre xerces-C++ ou log4cpp.

Un exemple parmi beaucoup d'autres, qui peut sembler minime mais qui me parat important: la syntaxe. Ceci est un bout de code extrait de la documentation log4cpp:



```

```

Ce code log4cpp est un mauvais mlange de syntaxe Java et C++. Comment les nouveaux codeurs C++ peuvent-ils s'y retrouver, eux qui peuvent apprendre en partie par imitation?  mes dbuts, j'ai moi mme pass beaucoup de temps  me gratter la tte en me demandant quelle style tait prfrable. Le C++ utilise tantt la syntaxe STL, tantt la syntaxe X Window, tantt la syntaxe des librairies C++ de Windows et tantt, bien sr, la $??$%?$%&?%&$% de syntaxe Java. J'ai fini par me dire qu'il tait prfrable de prserver une continuit relative dans la syntaxe du C++, qui aprs tout provient du C (je parle ici de syntaxe et non de fonctionnalits du langage), ce que fait bien le STL.

J'ai toujours trouv que cette prolifration de styles a contribu  diminuer la facilit  comprendre et assimiler le C++. Le Java ne souffre pas de ce syndrome, pas autant du moins, car les bonnes pratiques Java sont si insistantes que c'est quasi gnant de s'en dtourner. C'est un bon point pour Java et il faut le reconnatre.

Alors, quel serait le remde pour respecter un style C++ plus uniforme? Obliger l'utilisation d'une syntaxe stricte et interdire les combinaisons de majuscules/minuscules, ou insrer dans le monde du C++ des rgles de bonnes pratiques et des exemples certifis en abondance (STL en est un)? Nous ne seront jamais prmunis contre les mauvais programmeurs, mais  mon avis, nous risquerions certainement de nuire aux bons par le manque de souplesse et de compatibilit. Faites un langage pour les mauvais codeurs (impossible de contourner les rgles), et vous obtiendrez une arme de mauvais codeurs enchans. On ira pas loin avec a.

Donc, il me semble que nous ne sommes pas en dsaccord sur le fond, juste sur o placer des limites du langage. Le C++ pour moi devrait tre du C crit selon les bonnes pratiques du C++. Mais c'est encore (plus ou moins) du C (++), comme X Window est toujours du C.

Dsol pour mon enttement  ::?:

----------


## Bestel74

Moi qui ne dveloppe qu'en C (sur micro-contrleur  ::love::  ) et qui "cherche" un langage durable, pourquoi pas le D ? Ce n'est pas cens tre l'amlioration ultime du C/C++ ?

Compatible C et assembleur, pourquoi ce n'est pas ZE langage ?

----------


## Camille_B

Il y a quand mme un srieux problme avec ce classement :

Javascript derrire Objective-C ou Delphi, hum hum...

S'il y a bien un langage avec le C qui est incontournable, c'est lui.

----------


## hegros

> Moi qui ne dveloppe qu'en C (sur micro-contrleur  ) et qui "cherche" un langage durable, pourquoi pas le D ?


Parce que tu trouves que plus de 20 ans ce n'est pas durable pour le C  ::aie::

----------


## Bestel74

non non c'est pas a

Juste que le C ne fait pas ce que le C++ fait, de mme pour le C#, et comme le D "remplace" ces trois derniers, pourquoi n'est-il pas reconnu ?

----------


## Florian Goo

Bestel, tu devrais lire ce topic o j'avais soulev les mmes interrogations que toi : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d78...ute/langage-d/

----------


## Bestel74

> Bestel, tu devrais lire ce topic o j'avais soulev les mmes interrogations que toi : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d78...ute/langage-d/


Yep  ::ccool::  merci !

Du coup je vais continuer a m'amuser avec du C en attendant ^^
(j'en suis au moment au j'en chie pour lire un vieux port srie moisie  ::cry::  )

----------


## Luc Hermitte

http://langpop.com/, un autre indice de popularit.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Objective-C, langage de l'anne 2010 ?*
*Le langage connait le plus fort gain de popularit selon TIOBE*

*Mise  jour du 05/10/10*


Comme chaque mois, l'diteur de logiciels TIOBE fait un point (toujours plus ou moins controvers) sur la popularit des langages de programmation.

Il ne s'agit pas de l'utilisation globale des langages (nombre de lignes de code crites) mais bien de la popularit dclare par les dveloppeurs interrogs. Une diffrence de taille qu'il est toujours bon de rappeler.

*Pour le mois d'octobre*, un fait saute aux yeux : *dans le top 10, pas moins de 7 langages perdent du terrain* par rapport  octobre 2009.

*Seuls le C# (+0,55%), Python (+0,96 %) et Objective-C (+2,54%) progressent*. Avec une mention spciale dcerne  ce dernier par TIOBE qui prdit que l'Objective-C, utilis par Apple, sera certainement le langage de l'anne 2010.

Parmi les progression intressante, *Go fait un retour en force* dans le Top 20 (+ 0,63 %). Ada, Transaq-SQL et LIPS semblent aussi tre de plus en plus  la mode (respectivement +0,40 %, 0,42% et + 0,48%).

En haut du classement, *Java domine toujours, mais perd du terrain* sur C et C++ (qui recule galement mais moins que le numro 1).

Un C++ qui prend au passage la troisime place au PHP, en trs net recul (- 2,03%). Un recul  comparer  ceux de JavaScript (- 1,37 %) et Perl (- 1,45 %).

Seul Visual Basic (-3,04 %) semble faire pire.




*Source* : TIOBE

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que penser de ces rsultats ?

----------


## FailMan

Logique que l'Objective-C soit plus populaire qu'auparavant, vu le succs rencontr par les appareils acceptant ce langage (iPod, iPhone, iPad)

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Logique que l'Objective-C soit plus populaire qu'auparavant, vu le succs rencontr par les appareils n'acceptant que ce langage.


Quels matriels sont limits uniquement  l'ObjC ?

----------


## ac_wingless

> Parmi les progression intressante, *Go fait un retour en force* dans le Top 20 (+ 0,63 %).
> 
> <...>
> 
>  Que penser de ces rsultats ?


Une progression de +0.63%  0.626%, c'est en effet spectaculaire  ::lol:: 
Le TIOBE, c'est comme un troll en chocolat, on peut pas rsister, d'ailleurs je viens de commenter aussi!  :8O:

----------


## Uther

> Quels matriels sont limits uniquement  l'ObjC ?


On va dire iPhone, iPod Touch et iPad. 

Techniquement c'est faux de dire qu'un matriel impose un langage. Mais tant donn que le SDK officiel ne supporte que l'objective-C et que les applications ralises sur des SDK alternatifs taient, jusqu' il y a peu, interdites de parution sur l'app-store (lui aussi le seul moyen de distribution officielle), l'objective-C se retrouve de fait impos.

----------


## bioinfornatics

Je comprends pas pourquoi le GO augmente autant hors autour de moi j'ai jamais entendu parler qui va faire du GO. De plus le GO est un langage systme conncurent du C si je puis dire. Une des applications majeures du C se trouve dans l'embarque, je me demande si don trouve donc des outils en GO dans se domaine. Alors je me demande si ces donnes rvle une relle tendance?

----------


## yoyo88

> Je comprends pas pourquoi le GO augmente autant hors autour de moi j'ai jamais entendu parler qui va faire du GO. De plus le GO est un langage systme conncurent du C si je puis dire. Une des applications majeures du C se trouve dans l'embarque, je me demande si don trouve donc des outils en GO dans se domaine. Alors je me demande si ces donnes rvle une relle tendance?


Go c'est surtout un effet de mode je pense, y'a beaucoup de personne qui sintresse a se langage plus par curiosit qu'autre chose. faut aussi regarder comment est raliser le sondage.

----------


## palnap

Objective C a pas tellement volu non plus... :/

[Mode troll on]
C'est toujours autant de la merde  ::): 
[Mode troll off]

----------


## Invit

Aprs avoir lu une bonne partie du topic , il semble que le C provoque un moi spectaculaire parmi vous. Comme un autre l'a dit, je suis presque tomb de ma chaise car peu le connaissent bien et cela m'voque une sorte de maldonne quant au sujet du topic : je m'explique

Chacun d'entre nous peut faire une carrire fulgurante et connaitre un succs norme avec un langage qui n'est mme pas cit ici, de l'autre cot un programmeur Java ou C peut trs bien finir sa carrire au bureau des objets trouvs...  pourtant ils sont en tte de liste

un programmeur schmould++ peut parfaitement ne jamais entendre parler de Java et faire fortune persuad que schmould++ est le seul langage de l'univers ..

Faire de l'objectivit une religion est une approche de journaliste ou de SSII  mais le succs de ces langages (ou leur infortune) ne prdit en rien celui de son adepte.  
Comparer Java et C est une absurdit totale..  ils n'ont que peu de choses en commun, j'entends par l que peu de devs C vont migrer en Java et rciproquement.  De mme la disponibilit d'information sur les forums est trompeuse car certains langages ont peu de ressources sur internet (T-SQL ???)   contrairement  PHP qui est sur-reprsent - c'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que je l'ai choisi : beaucoup plus de ressources internet que ses concurrents ..

Bon je voulais juste apporter ma version trs subjective C ...  

Personnellement aprs une 15aine de langages diffrents , je travaille en C#, n'ai jamais abandonn le C mais aujourd'hui c'est juste pour l'embarqu (et quelques dll's stratgiques)

----------


## camus3

> Personnellement aprs une 15aine de langages diffrents , je travaille en C#, n'ai jamais abandonn le C mais aujourd'hui c'est juste pour l'embarqu (et quelques dll's stratgiques)


Ces  classements n'ont aucun sens. On ne peut comparer C , Java , Python , php ... qui ne sont absolument pas des solutions concurrentes. Pour l'informatique embarque par exemple ou la programmation de micro controlleurs  C, assembleur ou C++ sont indispensables , mais on ne retrouve pas ces languages pour du dev web ! Et que veux dire popularit ? tout ceux qui font du dev web font du javascript par exemple, qu'ils n'aiment ou pas. si php est lv dans un classement de "popularit" , alors javascript devrait tre aussi bien plac que php... bref cette tude n'a aucun sens et est plus que contestable , car elle fait l'amalgame entre des paradigmes qui n'ont rien  voir. C'est comme si dans un sondage pour la voiture la plus populaire , on interrogeait les particuliers , les racers d'indianapolis , les taxis et les ambulanciers ...

Concernant C# , je ne suis pas fan de microsoft , mais il faut avouer que ce language a bnficier de tout le savoir faire du crateur de Pascal et est aujourd'hui l'un des languages les plus volus et terme de fonctionnalits , richesse et subtilits. J'espre qu'Oracle va faire voluer son java parfois lourd et verbeux dans le mme sens.

----------


## Chauve souris

... ce genre de statistique n'a pas beaucoup de sens. 
Il est certains que sous les systme UNIX le dveloppement en C# ne doit pas tre bien courant.
La (petite) baisse du PHP ne m'tonne pas. Facile et multi plateforme pour de petites applis, il devient rapidement foutoir si on fait plus grand. Et le fait qu'il n'y a pas d'EDI-dbogueur fourni avec en standard est un archaIsme pr Turbo Pascal (autrement dit un archasme dinausoresque).

----------


## tlt

Comme on dit, la roue tourne. Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne suis pas trop pour les nouveaux langages, ils ne font que passer, seuls les anciens restent ....  ::roll::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Concernant C# , je ne suis pas fan de microsoft , mais il faut avouer que ce language a bnficier de tout le savoir faire du crateur de Pascal et est aujourd'hui l'un des languages les plus volus et terme de fonctionnalits , richesse et subtilits. J'espre qu'Oracle va faire voluer son java parfois lourd et verbeux dans le mme sens.


Pour moi c'est du dtails compltement insignifiant. J'en ai rien  faire de pas pouvoir dclarer mes attributs et mes accesseurs sur la mme ligne, pour moi la force d'un langage c'est pas a, c'est les librairies et la communaut et son tat d'esprit.

Par contre totalement d'accord avec unBonGars lorsqu'il dit qu'un programmeur peut trs bien faire carrire dans un langage exotique... en thorie en tout cas.
Dans la pratique, c'est tout  fait normal de vouloir apprendre en priorit un langage avec une communaut active, un grand nombre de ressources, et un grand nombre de proposition d'emploi.

----------


## madfu

> J'espre qu'Oracle va faire voluer son java parfois lourd et verbeux dans le mme sens.


En mme temps quand on a gout  groovy on se demande bien pourquoi on referait du java...

----------


## Causa Sui

> Ces  classements n'ont aucun sens.


De fait, mais c'est quand mme marrant (mon langage il est devant le tiens, nananre), et puis visiblement a ouvre le dbat (vu les 11 pages de rponse).  ::D:

----------


## xavier-vdw

> Transaq-SQL et LIPS


Une petite faute (bien peu contraignante ceci dit).

----------


## camus3

> Pour moi c'est du dtails compltement insignifiant.


c'est plus qu'une histoire de dclaration de variables sur la mme ligne.
Ya pas mal d'accesseurs diffrents , et les delegates ou les expressions lambda , les generics , et plein d'autres trucs ... bref la syntaxe est bien plus riche qu'en java , que je trouve lourd des qu'il faut bosser avec les venements ( mme avec les adapters... ) ... les delegates a change la vie  ::mrgreen::

----------


## bioinfornatics

autant faire un google fight ou un google trends

----------


## cinemania

Transaq-SQL est dans le classement, mais pas PL/SQL... intressant  ::): 

En ce qui concerne les communauts... nombre de langages ont des communauts, mais certains d'entre eux, plus dans le feutr, moins "ouvertes". de ce fait on pense draisonnablement qu'ils ne sont pas priss.
De plus certains n'assument pas au grand jour aimer tel ou tel langage... parfois pour des raisons professionnelles d'ailleurs. 
(non ce n'est pas mon cas, j'assume parfaitement aimer C#, C++ et C, tous pour des applications diffrentes)

Ce classement ne reprsente rien, et comme il est rappel dans l'nonc, "toujours plus ou moins controvers". En effet, l TIOBE ne donne rien sur les indicateurs de mesures, sur le panel...
Ce sont donc des informations comme cela, totalement sortie de leur contexte,  qui l'ont peut faire dire ce que l'on veut.

Demain n'importe qui ici peut inventer son classement, comme TIOBE sans prciser quoi que ce soit, et dire qu'il dtient la vrit.
Ainsi, un dveloppeur, comme moi, C# qui a une sainte aversion pour java depuis qu'il l'a appris, pourra trs bien dire que C# arrive premier trs trs loin devant n'importe quel langage... Et qui pourra le contredire ? personne dans la mesure o personne ne saura dire comment ces chiffres ont t mesurs.

Si on veut un classement plus proche de la ralit, on pourrait dans ce cas se bas sur la demande des entreprises, et dans ce cas, Java arriverait en tte (c'est le cas ici) et C# juste aprs, et VB.NET serait d'ailleurs nettement mieux class. PHP serait quand  lui nettement plus bas dans la liste...

Chaque langage a ses spcificits, ses particularits, que l'on aime ou pas.
Ceux qui suive le forum sur dotnet, on dj entrevue des diatribes entre les aptres de C# (moi par exemple) et les aptres de VB.NET... on aime ou on aime pas.
La communaut dotnet est vaste aussi, mais gnralement dj plus adapte  des dveloppeurs professionnels, que des gens qui voudraient se lancer dans la programmation, ou pour les grands nophytes,  l'inverse de celle de java, plus large dans ce sens.

PHP est un bon langage dans la mesure o l'on ne souhaite pas s'engager dans un vrai projet, sinon il devient trs vite limit, et cela, je l'ai malheureusement vcu, et 1 an  de dveloppement perdu, car il a fallut envisager une autre technologie plus robuste, moins fouillie, plus aboutie, surtout pour l'accs aux donnes ...

Objective-C existe depuis un bon moment maintenant, il est mme antrieur  l'apparition de C#, pourtant il n'a jamais vraiment perc,  part aujourd'hui.
Et encore a-t-il rellement perc ?
Le fait que des dveloppeurs avouent dvelopper en Objective-C ou vont apprendre  le faire ne signifie en rien qu'il est populaire ou qu'ils l'apprcient... juste qu'ils souhaitent dvelopper pour la plateforme mobile d'Apple.
En effet, si Apple n'avait pas dcid de le sortir de son placard, juste pour faire diffrent de tout le monde, ce langage y serait encore bien enferm dans son placard, loin de toute l'attention qu'on lui porte aujourd'hui, et qui n'est due qu' la plateforme phare qui le porte.
Sans Apple, l'Objective-C retomberait aussi vite dans les oubliettes d'o il a t mcaniquement sorti pour des raisons purement marketing et "imposer" sa diffrence.

Donc la remarque sur les langages jeunes n'est pas trop convenable surtout si elle tait destin  Objective C, ou C#... des langages qui ont plus de 10 ans ne sont plus particulirement des langages jeunes.
Dans ce cas on pourrait penser la mme chose de Python, vu l'engouement pour ce langage aujourd'hui, alors que Python existait dj quand je m'intressait au C, sauf qu' cette poque... les dveloppeurs python courraient pas les rues. Encore une vieux langage sorti de ses oubliettes...

Quand  dire si Objective C, car c'est un peu le sujet brulant, deviendra autre chose qu'un effet de mode... wait and see.

----------


## camus3

> Quand  dire si Objective C, car c'est un peu le sujet brulant, deviendra autre chose qu'un effet de mode... wait and see.


ahhh, objective C et sa syntaxe insupportable  ::mouarf::  je pense pas ... mais tout les langages ont leurs problmes... une chose est sure , on fera encore du c et du c++ dans 50 ans , c'est moins vident pour le reste.




> PHP est un bon langage dans la mesure o l'on ne souhaite pas s'engager dans un vrai projet, sinon il devient trs vite limit, et cela, je l'ai malheureusement vcu, et 1 an de dveloppement perdu, car il a fallut envisager une autre technologie plus robuste, moins fouillie, plus aboutie, surtout pour l'accs aux donnes ...


je suis curieux de savoir quel type de projet limit en PHP... pour moi le gros problme de .NET c'est qu'il n'est pas open source , donc oblig d'utilis la doc fournie sans avoir une ide de ce qui se passe rellement. Je me suis mis  WebPages ( un genre "d'asp classic" qui fonctionne avec c# et vb ) et bien difficile de comprendre l'api vu que pas encore de doc , l'object browser  c'est bien mais quand les mthodes ne sont pas documentes ...  ::aie::

----------


## cinemania

camus3... pas opensource, oui, mais cela n'est pas sa vocation, surtout pour des technologies comme WPF qui sont fortement brevts.

disons que vu le type de projet auquel je faisait allusion, PHP n'tait d'office pas adapt (mais bon ce n'est pas moi qui l'est choisi en premier lieu, je suis arriv sur le projet alors qu'il tait en cours), et les volumtries de donnes en provenance de la base, de toute faon dpassaient allgrement les 16Mo autoriss par PHP, sans parler des temps de traitement associs aprs rcupration, totalement inacceptables.
PHP sorti de mysql voir postgres, n'est clairement pas  l'aise.
cette anne encore  la limite, Microsoft a sorti un vrai connecteur PHP-SQL Server, pour ceux qui devraient vraiment allier ces deux technologies, car jusqu'ici ca relevait plus de l'amateurisme qu'autre chose.

ASP.NET est assez bien document pour peu que tu connaisse bien dotnet, et que tu sache lire la msdn... (surtout entre les lignes de la msdn... mais ca c'est une autre histoire)

Moi personnellement si tu veux suis plutt client lourd ou RIA donc WPF/Silverlight donc... un peu d'HTML/JavaScript pour hoster la RIA et le tour est jou, et encore VS le fait pour toi le html/javascript donc  ::): 

Effectivement C / C++ restant une rfrence indiscutables, on dveloppera encore avec dans 10 ans, et comme je le disait, il y a fort  parier, qu'Objective-C sera retourn dans ses oubliettes  ::): 

Par contre pour les 50 ans, programmer toujours avec C/C++, j'viterai de trop m'avancer  ce sujet (mais l ce n'est pas une critique du langage, mais plutt de savoir ce que sera devenue l'informatique)

----------


## Camille_B

> En effet, si Apple n'avait pas dcid de le sortir de son placard, juste pour faire diffrent de tout le monde, ce langage y serait encore bien enferm dans son placard, loin de toute l'attention qu'on lui porte aujourd'hui, et qui n'est due qu' la plateforme phare qui le porte.
> Sans Apple, l'Objective-C retomberait aussi vite dans les oubliettes d'o il a t mcaniquement sorti pour des raisons purement marketing et "imposer" sa diffrence.


Si vous connaissiez un peu l'histoire de OSX vous sauriez qu'il est le descendant directe de NeXTStep, un OS invent par la NeXT (une boite fonde par Steve Jobs aprs son licenciement de chez Apple), d'o un framework aux fonctions commenant par... NS.

NeXTStep est crit en Objective-C.  l'poque, c'est un jeune langage (3ans),  l'poque C++ est  peine plus vieux (6 ans).

MacOSX c'est un NeXTStep 7, ni plus, ni moins.

Il ne s'agit aucunement de marketing ou d'un langage sortit d'o ne sait o. Il s'agissait juste  l'poque d'un de ces nouveaux langages alliant la vitesse de C et l'OO.

C++ a perc, Objective-C non. Mais  ce moment l, NeXTStep avait dj du vcu.

----------


## Idelways

*Classement TIOBE : Java se porte bien*
*PHP et Visual Basic reculent et l'Objectif-C a du mal  confirmer*

*Mise  jour du 08/11/2010 par Idelways*


Comme chaque dbut de mois, le Tiobe Index indicateur  prendre avec des pincettes car il repose essentiellement sur les recherches web analyse la popularit des langages de programmation.

Ce mois, la lune de miel entre l'Objective-C et les dveloppeurs semble finie.

Aprs une monte fulgurante qui lui a valu d'tre pressenti langage de l'anne (lire ci-avant), le langage d'Apple perd du terrain pour la premire fois cette anne et chute d'un demi-point par rapport au mois d'Octobre.

Go, le langage de Google, subit un revers encore plus srieux et quitte le top 20 en perdant 5 places.

Visual Basic chute galement et ralise son plus mauvais score depuis la cration de l'indice et cde par ailleurs la 5me place au C#.

Par rapport au mois de novembre 2009, 4 langages entrent dans le top 20 : RPG (OS/400), NXT-G, Ada et Transact-SQL.

La progression la plus remarquable ce mois est celle du NXT-G de Lego Mindsorms NXT qui arrive 17me (contre 36me novembre 2009).

Enfin, et malgr les rcents doutes sur son avenir, Java se porte bien. Trs bien mme, puisqu'il progresse de 0,14 % sur un an et conforte ainsi sa premire place devant le C (qui recule lui de 0,6 point).

Sur la mme priode, le C++ perd 0,6 % mais rentre tout de mme dans le Top 3 des langages les plus populaires. Le PHP, qui occupait cette place en novembre 2009, perd en effet de plus de 2,3 %, deuxime plus fort recul du Top 20 avec Visual Basic.



*Source* : Tiobe

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces rsultats ?

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## manudwarf

> Que pensez-vous de ces rsultats ?


Que je suis la cause de la hausse du RPG  ::mouarf::

----------


## camus3

> Si vous connaissiez un peu l'histoire de OSX vous sauriez qu'il est le descendant directe de NeXTStep, un OS invent par la NeXT (une boite fonde par Steve Jobs aprs son licenciement de chez Apple), d'o un framework aux fonctions commenant par... NS.


A personne cultive personne encore plus cultive... ::aie:: 
personne n'a affirm qu'O-C tait nouveau, donc je suis pas sur qu'il faille porter le dbat sur le fait de savoir qui a la plus longue ... culture. ::mouarf::

----------


## remi_inconnu

"J'avais trouv un autre site qui faisait des statistiques sur les offres d'emplois. Les chiffres n'taient pas du tout les mmes, avec C#/VB.net et Java qui fleurtaient en tte, suivis du reste assez loin derrire."

Il faut arrter de croire que les annonces des SSII sont toutes destines  des postes, bien souvent, ils mettent les langages  la mode pour recevoir beaucoup de CVs qui vont grossir leur base de donnes.
Le C reste, tout au moins dans ma rgion, un langage indtrnable, et pourtant si je pouvais le faire oublier des dcideurs au profit de langage objet plus moderne. 
Le langage ne fait pas tout, une bonne approche objet et une mthode agile sont souvent des gages de russites pour mener  bien un projet, malheureusement les recruteurs de SSIIs n'y connaissent pas grand chose, certain confondent mme le C avec le C++  ::mouarf::

----------


## vosaray

Je ne comprends pas pour quelle raison developpez s'acharne  publier les rsultats de ce "classement", qui n'a aucun lien avec la ralit du terrain ...

----------


## linuski

Java numro 1, je veux bien le croire mais la 2me position du C me semble bizarre, mais bon, je pense que cette tude serait plus intressante si elle tait plus prcise car chaque langage  son domaine d'application et donc tout mettre dans le mme sac n'est pas un bon indice de mesure de la popularit d'un langage par rapport  un autre.
En ce qui concerne la fiabilit de cette tude, il faudrait connaitre les critres prcis qui ont t utiliss pour en jug, mais si c'est juste un comptage fait  partir du web alors les rsultats sont forcment biaiss.

----------


## cs_ntd

Le C ce n'est pas ultra surprenant, il y a beacoup de gens qui, historiquement, sont rest avec le C. Par exemple la programmation rseaux, embarque, etc...

----------


## spidermario

Ou le bureau GNOME.  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

ou  X11 qui sert de base  l'affichage sous Linux....  ::P:

----------


## leccux

JAVA

Je me renseigne sur la race de poney Java et ma requte est prise en compte?




> Gographie [modifier]
> 
>     * Java est une le indonsienne ;
>           o les Javanais sont le groupe ethnique majoritaire de lle ;
>           o le javanais est leur langue ;
>           o le caf de Java est un cafier qui provient de cette le ;
>     * Java est le nom dune ville situe en Gorgie ;
>     * Java est galement le nom de plusieurs villes des tats-Unis ;
>           o Java dans ltat de New York ;
> ...

----------


## Florian Goo

La pertinence de leur classement est discutable, mais je pense qu'ils font quand mme du mieux possible avec les lments qu'ils ont  disposition.

 mon avis, il ne doivent comptabiliser que les requtes dont le nom du langage est associ  un autre mot-cl dissipant toute ambigut (par exemple  java programming language ,  java class ,  java interface , etc.).
D'ailleurs, si on part sur ce terrain, je pense que le langage le plus difficile  auditer serait davantage le C que le Java !

----------


## spidermario

Nice est probablement l'un des langages les plus difficiles  valuer.

----------


## Nudger

> Je ne comprends pas pour quelle raison developpez s'acharne  publier les rsultats de ce "classement", qui n'a aucun lien avec la ralit du terrain ...


Quel dveloppeur ne fait jamais de recherche sur le Web ?

Si un langage est trs utilis mais que personne ne recherche d'information dessus, c'est qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de jeunes dveloppeurs dessus ... donc probablement dsuet.

Le nombre de recherche me semble trs pertinent pour mesurer la taille de la communaut sur des logiciels non dsuets.

----------


## Idelways

*Index TIOBE : Python sacr langage de l'anne*
*Dpassant de justesse l'Objective-C, JavaScript recule contre toute attente*

*Mise  jour du 21/01/2011 par Idelways*



Tiobe vient de publier son bilan 2010 et de nommer Python langage de programmation de l'anne, djouant ainsi les pronostics qui misaient sur l'Objective C (lire ci-avant)

En 2010, c'est finalement Python qui a donc connu la plus forte progression en termes de popularit  (+1.86%). Il arrive  la cinquime position des langages qui gnrent le plus de requtes sur Internet, gagnant deux places par rapport  2009.



L'Objective-C a pour sa part gagn 4 places. Il rentre dans le Top 10  la huitime place. Une place que le langage doit bien videmment  Apple qui a tout fait en 2010 pour favoriser son langage dans son cosystme de l'iOS, quitte  crer la polmique.

Le podium est toujours domin par Java, en hausse de 0.29% malgr les oppositions ayant suivi le rachat de Sun par Oracle dbut 2010. Il devance le C.

Il n'y a en revanche plus de langages dynamiques dans le Top 3, le C++ ayant dpass le PHP, profitant de la chute libre qu'a connu le numro 1 des langages web. PHP a en effet encaiss la baisse de popularit la plus forte du classement et n'arrive plus que quatrime (-2.24%).

Si cette tendance se confirme, Python semble tout  fait  mme de lui prendre le titre de premier langage dynamique en 2011.

Toutefois, la comparaison entre les deux langages doit tre relativise.
Si PHP n'est quasiment utilis que pour le Web, Python est de plus en plus pris dans des domaines trs diversifis allant de la programmation de scripts systmes  l'enseignement, en passant par le dveloppement Web (notamment grce l'excellent Framework Django).

Si la chute de Perl peut tre explique par la mont en puissance de l'utilisation de Python dans la programmation systme, la perte de popularit de JavaScript peut, en revanche, tonner.

Selon TIOBE, JavaScript aurait perdu deux places et quitte mme le top 10 avec une baisse de 1.12% de sa popularit. Il arrive 11me malgr son omniprsence sur le web et la diversification de ses domaines d'application et sa perce dans le domaine des applications d'entreprise.

Le rapport de Tiobe de ce mois fait aussi le bilan de la dcennie passe.



A l'exception de Python, de l'Objective-C et du C# (langage phare de la plateforme .NET de Microsoft), tous les autres langages seraient en perte de vitesse.


*Source* : TIOBE

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel langage de programmation est pour vous le langage de l'anne 2010 ?


*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## air-dex

Pour le langage de l'anne, je pense qu'Objective-C mritait cette place, effet iPhone oblige.

Quant  Python, serait-il en train de devenir le nouveau Java ?

----------


## camus3

> Selon TIOBE, JavaScript aurait perdu deux places et quitte mme le top 10 avec une baisse de 1.12% de sa popularit. Il arrive 11me malgr son omniprsence sur le web et la diversification de ses domaines d'application et sa perce dans le domaine des applications d'entreprise.


Les dev se sont rendu compte que la seule chose qui les poussent  faire du javascript est le fait qu'ils n'aient pas le choix de faire autre chose que du javascript cot client. Mais c'est loin d'tre un bon langage dynamique , comme python ou ruby. C'est une anomalie qui se corrigera d'elle mme , quand un diteur de navigateur aura les "couilles" d'intgrer ruby ou python  la place de javascript. Les autres suivront.

----------


## ratomms

JAVA reste toujours en-tte. ::ccool::

----------


## Nek.dev

old, et puis ce classement est vraiment en mousse.
1- Comment on peut dire si un langage est plus utilis sans connatre toutes les entreprises qui existent, les particuliers, et les associations ?
2- Comme si JavaScript pouvait reculer. Tout le monde autour de moi s'y met, le langage est en pure bullition !

----------


## Aladore

> Sinon ce n'est pas comme si le C ou le C++ avaient trop volus ces dernires annes!


Bah justement, si. Depuis quelques annes il y a quand mme des bibliothques plus qu'intressantes qui ont t dmocratis dans le dveloppement d'une application en C++. Par exemple, Qt pour les IHM, Boost pour son cts multi-fonction qui arrive  combler les manques de la S(T)L. 

A a, tu peux ajouter l'arriv du C++1x qui ajoute des fonctionnalits trs attendues comme les lambdas, une gestion du multi-thread, les smart ptr, ... 

Bref, oui, le C++ a volu ces dernires annes. Pour le C je ne vais pas me prononcer, je n'en sais rien.  ::):

----------


## Luc Hermitte

Vous continuez  vouloir analyser des choses sur des mauvaises bases.
TIOBE est construit  partir des recherches. Rien  avoir avec l'utilisation.
Oracle cre de la polmique avec ses agissements, Java paraitra toujours actif sur TIOBE.
C++ va bientt avoir son nouveau son nouveau standard. Ca gnre des billets de blog. Ben ... C++ grimpe.

Faut vraiment arrter de confondre une machine  mesurer le buz avec une machine  mesurer le taux de pntration/la popularit d'un langage.

----------


## wokerm

on connaitra une croissance fulgurante des langages suivant , c#, objectif c,Python, ironPython, ironruby 
la surprise sera pour visual basic qui commencera a se redresser , notamment grace au projet mono qui s'optimise de jour en jour 
le langages boo , est l'asp qui s'imposera comme rfrence du web 
le f sharp est un bon langage aussi :cool:
ASSEMBLY AUSSI FERA PARLER DE LUI  ::ccool::

----------


## FailMan

> la surprise sera pour visual basic qui commencera a se redresser , notamment grace au projet mono qui s'optimise de jour en jour


Non, VB.NET est condamn  une mort lente, il suffit de voir chez Microsoft, qui met beaucoup plus en valeur C# que VB.NET dans ses produits et les interfaces de dveloppement.

VB existe en .NET uniquement pour ceux qui taient habitus  VB6 qui ne voulaient pas passer tout de suite  C# qui est le vrai langage .NET par excellence. VB.NET reste un bon tremplin vers .NET mais en aucun cas le langage phare.




> l'asp qui s'imposera comme rfrence du web


Non plus, tant qu'ASP ncessitera un serveur tournant sous IIS, donc Windows, ASP n'a aucune chance de s'imposer comme la rfrence du web.

----------


## Camille_B

> Les dev se sont rendu compte que la seule chose qui les poussent  faire du javascript est le fait qu'ils n'aient pas le choix de faire autre chose que du javascript cot client. Mais c'est loin d'tre un bon langage dynamique , comme python ou ruby.


...

Javascript est un excellent langage (des fonctions gniales, et l'objet par prototype) avec quelques trucs vraiment horribles (variables globales, et la bidouille avec le point virgule principalement).

Python est un langage mdiocre en tout point (pas de rcursion terminale, pas de fonction de premier ordre, trs mauvaise compatibilit descendante etc.)

Ruby est un trs bon langage. Moins sobre que javascript, mais trs certainement mieux "fini".

Il faut quand mme dire que Ruby est un langage conu sur plusieurs annes avant de ce "stabiliser", l o le javascript que l'on connait fut fait en... 15 jours.

Compte tenu du temps de conception de Javascript, il est exceptionnel que ce soit un si bon langage.

----------


## gl

> pas de fonction de premier ordre


Je serais intress pour que tu dveloppes un peu ce point.





> trs mauvaise compatibilit descendante


En mme temps les langages qui assurent une compatibilit descendante ne sont pas lgions.

Quant  la compatibilit ascendante, je n'ai jamais vraiment rencontr de problme en Python.
Si ce n'est bien sur entre la branche 2.X et 3.X. Mais c'est clairement annonc et assum et en outre pour l'instant les deux continuent  vivre en parallle.

----------


## souviron34

> Faut vraiment arrter de confondre une machine  mesurer le buz avec une machine  mesurer le taux de pntration/la popularit d'un langage.


D'un autre ct, on voit bien l'effet du  buzz avec Ruby,  par exemple....

Et on constate galement que soit les programmeurs C++ savent tellement tout qu'ils ne cherchent rien sur le net, soit il y a quand mme une rosion nette et continue depuis 2004-2005...

Et que C, aprs avoir subi de plein fouet le buzz autour de C++ et de Java, reste stable dans les demandes....



Ce qui donne quand mme certaines indications sur l'usage...

----------


## Luc Hermitte

Certes, mais de l a dire qu'il y a une "reprise" du C++... (j'interprte bassement le tableau)

----------


## souviron34

> Certes, mais de l a dire qu'il y a une "reprise" du C++... (j'interprte bassement le tableau)


je te l'accorde...  ::D:  De  mme que aller  dire que "i_l y a perte pour tous les langages sauf.._", on voit bien quand mme (_et j'en suis ravi et trs peu tonn_) que le C est pratiquement stable...

Et quand on voit mettre 5 ou 6 flches (hautes ou basses) pour passer de 0.8  0.9 %, ...... 

La prsentation graphique du premier tableau est extrmement trompeuse... Les % sont trs nettement plus reprsentatifs..

Mais le second schma me semble lui quand mme trs nettement plus parlant.. Et, mme si ce n'est pas le taux de pntration, comme dit plus haut c'est quand mme un bon indicateur...

----------


## Camille_B

> Quant  la compatibilit ascendante, je n'ai jamais vraiment rencontr de problme en Python.


Pardon je voulais dire ascendante.

Perl, Java ou encore Javascript, ont une excellente compatibilit ascendante. Mais j'ai pas mal crois de programmeurs Python ayant eu des soucis lors du passage de versions "mineures" (2.4 => 2.5 etc.)




> Je serais intress pour que tu dveloppes un peu ce point.


Pardon  nouveau (je devais tre fatigu quand j'ai cris ce texte), je voulais parler de *fonctions d'ordre suprieur* (higher-order functions).

Bon, je me suis vraiment emport et je suis sincrement dsol. Voulant rpondre  une injustice concernant Javascript, j'ai commis moi-mme des injustices dans mon jugement de Python.

Python gre les fonctions d'ordre suprieures. Mais elles sont, il faut l'avouer, limites.

Ainsi ce qu'en LISP on fait ainsi :



```
(lambda (z) (incf y z))
```

Ce qui correspond  :



```

```

Est simplement impossible en Python.

En ce qui concerne la rcursion terminale, c'est GvR qui le dit lui-mme :




> Second, the idea that TRE is merely an optimization, which each Python implementation can choose to implement or not, is wrong. Once tail recursion elimination exists, developers will start writing code that depends on it, and their code won't run on implementations that don't provide it: a typical *Python implementation allows 1000 recursions, which is plenty for non-recursively written code and for code that recurses to traverse, for example, a typical parse tree, but not enough for a recursively written loop over a large list*.


L'explication ici : http://neopythonic.blogspot.com/2009...imination.html

Chacun peut juger.

Bref, j'ai sans doute t injuste envers Python, mais c'est une manire de dire qu'il est facile de critiquer un langage parce qu'il ne fait pas ceci bien, tout en oubliant tout le reste.

Javascript est un excellent langage. Et je ne peux que conseiller la lecture de Crockford (son site web, son livre "Javascript Gardez le meilleur", ou ses confrences) pour se nettoyer un peu l'esprit des prjugs que l'on peut avoir sur se langage. Aprs, libre  chacun de l'aimer ou pas  :;):

----------


## gl

> Mais j'ai pas mal crois de programmeurs Python ayant eu des soucis lors du passage de versions "mineures" (2.4 => 2.5 etc.)


Je n'ai jamais rien rencontr de tel et j'ai du code qui tourne en 2.4, 2.5, 2.6 et 2.7.

Maintenant, il fort possible qu'il y ait parfois des soucis, mais je n'en ai jamais vu. Tout comme il y a parfois de tels soucis dans d'autres langages (et parfois mme au sein d'une mme version entre deux compilateurs/interprteurs diffrents).




> Pardon  nouveau (je devais tre fatigu quand j'ai cris ce texte), je voulais parler de *fonctions d'ordre suprieur* (higher-order functions).


Ca c'est bon, javais fait la traduction moi-mme.




> Python gre les fonctions d'ordre suprieures. Mais elles sont, il faut l'avouer, limites.
> 
> Ainsi ce qu'en LISP on fait ainsi :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> (lambda (z) (incf y z))
> ```
> ...


Ce que tu reproches donc c'est de ne pas pouvoir modifier la valeur d'une variable dans une lambda. C'est bien a ?

Oui effectivement c'est vrai mais:
Les lambdas sont issus de la programmation fonctionnelle dans laquelle les effets de bord (ce qu'est une affectation) sont  prohiber. Certains langages fonctionnels les autorisent tout de mme, d'autres non ou seulement sous certaines conditions.Les fonctions d'ordre suprieure en Python peuvent utiliser des fonctions classiques, pas uniquement les lambdas




> En ce qui concerne la rcursion terminale, c'est GvR qui le dit lui-mme


Je n'ai rien dit  propose de la rcursion terminale pour ma part

----------


## wokerm

> Non, VB.NET est condamn  une mort lente, il suffit de voir chez Microsoft, qui met beaucoup plus en valeur C# que VB.NET dans ses produits et les interfaces de dveloppement.
> 
> VB existe en .NET uniquement pour ceux qui taient habitus  VB6 qui ne voulaient pas passer tout de suite  C# qui est le vrai langage .NET par excellence. VB.NET reste un bon tremplin vers .NET mais en aucun cas le langage phare.
> 
> 
> 
> Non plus, tant qu'ASP ncessitera un serveur tournant sous IIS, donc Windows, ASP n'a aucune chance de s'imposer comme la rfrence du web.


ah oui et a c'est quoi http://www.novell.com/fr-fr/products/mono/l'asp tourne aussi bien sur IIS que sur le serveur Apache
Asp.net sous linux  ::ccool::

----------


## Camille_B

@gl

IL faut oublier ce que j'ai dit. J'ai fait un procs injuste  Python qui est un langage dont je dois bien avouer que je le connais mal.

En fait, en amateur de Perl, les critiques de envers ce langage au profit de Python finissent par me faire faire exactement ce que je reprochent  ces critiques de faire : faire le procs d'un langage que l'on ne connat pour justifier l'utilisation du langage que l'on apprcie.

Python est un langage trs clair, simple, sans mauvaises surprises. Dans ma tte c'est une sorte de "Super Basic". Un langage pour tout le monde, propre, bien conu, certes pas aussi puissant (au sens de ses potentialits) qu'un LISP ou un Perl, mais trs abordable, disposant d'une communaut forte et de bibliothques de qualits.

Seulement, je n'ai jamais accroch  ce langage, et comme on en parle partout et que l'on mprise souvent certains langages que j'aime (Perl, LISP et Javascript principalement), j'ai tendance  tre injuste avec lui. Dsol  ::(: 

@wokerm

Oui, ASP.NET fonctionne avec Mono sous Apache ainsi que sous un petit serveur de test pour Mono.

----------


## gl

> Python est un langage trs clair, simple, sans mauvaises surprises. Dans ma tte c'est une sorte de "Super Basic". Un langage pour tout le monde, propre, bien conu, certes pas aussi puissant (au sens de ses potentialits) qu'un LISP ou un Perl, mais trs abordable, disposant d'une communaut forte et de bibliothques de qualits.


Oui, enfin il ne faut pas non plus exagrer, ce n'est pas non plus tout rose et il est loin d'tre parfait (mais un langage parfait existe-t-il ? Est-ce seulement possible ?)

Quant  la comparaison avec Perl ou LISP, c'est difficile  juger tant les fonctionnalits que proposent chacun se chevauchent mais ne s'incluent pas strictement.




> Seulement, je n'ai jamais accroch  ce langage


Ce que je comprends trs bien. Il existe plein de langage auxquels je n'ai jamais accrochs pour diffrentes raisons, malgr la prsence d'ides intressantes dans chacun.

----------


## Flaburgan

> Et quand on voit mettre 5 ou 6 flches (hautes ou basses) pour passer de 0.8  0.9 %, ......


Les flches reprsentent le nombre de place gagnes ou perdues.

On voit aussi que ADA est repass dans le top 20 !!

----------


## remi_inconnu

> ...
> 
> Python est un langage mdiocre en tout point (pas de rcursion terminale, pas de fonction de premier ordre, trs mauvaise compatibilit descendante etc.)
> 
> Ruby est un trs bon langage. Moins sobre que javascript, mais trs certainement mieux "fini".


On peut reprocher beaucoup de chose  python, mais dire qu'il est mdiocre prouve que tu le connais pas. Je l'utilise depuis plus de dix et j'avoue toujours me rgaler  crire des programmes, que ce soit des simples moulinettes jusqu' des applications plus importantes, on peut tout faire avec. Le langage et clair et facile  utiliser, un simple diteur comme Scite permet de s'en sortir sans ncessiter de debugger. La programmation objet est un vrai plus et elle est parfaitement supporte. Il y aussi un trs grand nombre de bibliothques additionnelles, on trouve de tout et cela c'est un point trs important pour moi.
On peut cependant faire un reproche  Python, c'est le manque de cohrence dans ses librairies, elle pourrai tre mieux architecture un peu comme java ou C#, mais bon on ne peut pas demander la lune au contributeur.
Je suis trs content qu'il progresse, pourvu que cela continu, en tout cas dans le cadre de mon travail je m'aperois qu'il est trs utilis par pas mal de socit que je connais.

----------


## FailMan

> ah oui et a c'est quoi http://www.novell.com/fr-fr/products/mono/l'asp tourne aussi bien sur IIS que sur le serveur Apache
> Asp.net sous linux


Regarde le retard des frameworks Mono par rapport  ceux de Microsoft et on en reparle.
Cela sera utilis par des petits dveloppeurs, en l'tat c'est inutilisable pour une entreprise qui loue des hbergements ou des serveurs.

Est-ce que les possibilits sont les mmes ? (je ne sais pas, j'ai pas Mono mais IIS sur un Windows) Parce que si c'est pour avoir de l'ASP sans en pouvoir tirer tous ses avantages parce que le framework a 10 ans de retard et que c'est la mouise  installer, a ne sert  rien.

----------


## Camille_B

> On peut reprocher beaucoup de chose  python, mais dire qu'il est mdiocre prouve que tu le connais pas


Mais c'est prcisment ce que j'ai dis aprs, j'ai demand des excuses pour mes propos qui taient largement exagres, et me suis expliqu l-dessus.

----------


## Traroth2

"A l'exception de Python, de l'Objective-C et du C# (langage phare de la plateforme .NET de Microsoft), tous les autres langages seraient en perte de vitesse" : A part pour Python, je ne fais pas la mme analyse du tout. Objective-C marque clairement le pas depuis le dernier trimestre 2010, et Java a tendance  remonter depuis maintenant fin 2009. Quant  la plateforme .Net, ce que j'observce, c'est une relative stabilit de C#, mais surtout que l'effondrement de Visual Basic ne s'est pas accompagn d'une remonte de C# dans les mmes proportions.

"PHP a en effet encaiss la baisse de popularit la plus forte du classement" : Aprs VB, non ?

Concernant Python, peut-on voir dans la remonte un peu inattendue de sa popularit (personnellement, je m'attendais plus  un dcollage de Ruby, je dois dire) une consquence de la dcision courageuse de geler les fonctionnalits pour permettre aux diffrentes plateformes d'excution (CPython, Jython et IronPython) de s'harmoniser ? Ou est-ce plutt une consquence de la qualit des outils Python, type Django et Pylons?

----------


## yoyo88

> Non, VB.NET est condamn  une mort lente, il suffit de voir chez Microsoft, qui met beaucoup plus en valeur C# que VB.NET dans ses produits et les interfaces de dveloppement.


Sachant qu'on peut faire strictement la mme chose en VB.NET et en C#, a mon avis c'est plus un problme commercial, d'ailleurs si on regarde le tableau on se rend compte qu'il y a beaucoup plus de dveloppeur dans les langage tel que C,C++ et Java langage plus ou moins proche de C#.

quand tu regarde cot Basic, y'a quoi comme marcher ou Microsoft peut piquer des dveloppeur ? 

bref VB.NET est pas prt de mourir, c'est juste que commercialement il est plus intressant de promouvoir le C#.

----------


## FailMan

> bref VB.NET est pas prt de mourir, c'est juste que commercialement il est plus intressant de promouvoir le C#.


Non certes il ne mourra pas demain, mais C# volue, tandis que VB semble tre assez fig (c'est une impression que j'ai). Reste  savoir jusque quand Microsoft continuera de faire voluer VB en mme temps que C#.

Personnellement a me ferait mal au derrire que VB disparaisse, j'ai appris  coder avec ce langage qui est assez simple d'accs, c'est peut-tre  cause de sa simplicit qu'il n'a pas autant de succs.

----------


## yoyo88

> Non certes il ne mourra pas demain, mais C# volue, tandis que VB semble tre assez fig (c'est une impression que j'ai). Reste  savoir jusque quand Microsoft continuera de faire voluer VB en mme temps que C#.


Non je peut t'assurer que VB volue aussi, d'ailleurs les Evolution de C# ont leurs quivalent en VB, En plus, sachant que les principal volution se joue surtout au niveau du framework .NET. y'a pas de raison de crainte une disparition de VB.





> Personnellement a me ferait mal au derrire que VB disparaisse, j'ai appris  coder avec ce langage qui est assez simple d'accs, c'est peut-tre  cause de sa simplicit qu'il n'a pas autant de succs.


Non je pense pas, je pense que c'est plus une question de background des dveloppeur. il est beaucoup plus facile de convaincre un dev JAVA de pass a .NET via C# que via VB.NET alors qu'au final sa reviens quasiment au mme.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Non je pense pas, je pense que c'est plus une question de background des dveloppeur. il est beaucoup plus facile de convaincre un dev JAVA de pass a .NET via C# que via VB.NET alors qu'au final sa reviens quasiment au mme.


+1, et c'est sans doute aussi vrai pour d'autres langages  syntaxe lgre, tels que C ou C++.

Inversement, quelqu'un comme moi qui vient de langages verbeux(Cobol et VBA), entre beaucoup plus facilement dans VB.NET que dans C#. Mme si j'ai t amen  faire de ce dernier(je suis pas raciste), instinctivement, je me retrouve plus facilement dans VB.NET.

----------


## SurferIX

> Hmm, compltement faux.
> 
> La question qui me viendrait  l'esprit serait plutt :
> 
> "Qu'est ce qu'on ne peut pas faire avec C ?"


Dvelopper de grosses applications Internet, en quipe, et (surtout) *rapidement*.





> Python est un langage mdiocre en tout point (pas de rcursion terminale, pas de fonction de premier ordre, trs mauvaise compatibilit descendante etc.)


 :8O: 

Il est juste tout simplement excellent en certains points que d'autres langages ne pourront jamais se targuer. Pour avoir dvelopp en C, en Php, en Pascal Objet (Delphi), en C++, en ADA et en JavaScript, franchement, Python est excellent sur tous les points qu'on aime lorsqu'on veut dvelopper vite, pour peu qu'on soit strict (comme Php) sinon on peut faire des merdes immondes (comme Php). Mais le langage en lui mme est super gnial. Rien que le truc qui me manque ds que je replonge en C ou en Php: l'assignation multiple, par exemple quelque chose qui n'existe pas mais sur le principe, je le fais trs souvent, et c'est super comprhensible (= maintenable) :



```
(x0,y0,x1,y1) = screen.get_bounds()
```

... => fais moi a dans un autre langage et aussi clairement  ::ccool:: 

De plus j'ai pass plusieurs heures  traduire un article ici, me dis pas que j'ai fait a pour rien  ::D:  :

Dbutants : pourquoi le langage Python ?

--
Olivier

----------


## spidermario

> Rien que le truc qui me manque ds que je replonge en C ou en Php: l'assignation multiple, par exemple quelque chose qui n'existe pas mais sur le principe, je le fais trs souvent, et c'est super comprhensible (= maintenable) :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> (x0,y0,x1,y1) = screen.get_bounds()
> ```
> 
> ... => fais moi a dans un autre langage et aussi clairement


D’autres langages ont un _pattern matching_ (ou  filtrage de motif ) plus pouss encore.

Je ne sais pas si tu connais les types algbriques, mais en Haskell, par exemple, une valeur de type “Maybe a” peut valoir soit “Nothing”, soit “Just (une valeur de type a)”.

La fonction “find” du module Data.List, par exemple, renvoie, applique  une fonction de type  a -> Bool  et  une liste de  a  (ce type est not  [a] ), un “Maybe a”.

Eh bien, il est tout--fait possible, si l’on est sr que la liste contient un lment qui vrifie le prdicat, d’crire :


```
Just x = find (> 10) [1, 8, 12, 5]
```

Et x vaut 12.

----------


## SurferIX

> Dautres langages ont un _pattern matching_ (ou  filtrage de motif ) plus pouss encore.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si tu connais les types algbriques, mais en Haskell, par exemple, une valeur de type Maybe a peut valoir soit Nothing, soit Just (une valeur de type a).
> 
> La fonction find du module Data.List, par exemple, renvoie, applique  une fonction de type  a -> Bool  et  une liste de  a  (ce type est not  [a] ), un Maybe a.
> 
> Eh bien, il est tout--fait possible, si lon est sr que la liste contient un lment qui vrifie le prdicat, dcrire :
> 
> 
> ...


 ::):  On peut faire pareil avec les fonctions non nommes = lambda  ::):  :


```

```

Mais je n'ai jamais dit que d'autres langages n'taient pas "bons", j'ai juste dit, peut-tre que je me suis mal exprim, que je trouvais que dire que "python tait un langage mdiocre" tait un peu fort, surtout lorsque dans le mme post tu le compare  d'autres langages.
D'autres trucs super pratiques en python :



```
if 10<x<20: blabla
```

Les fonctions intgres directement aux classes qui leur donne la possibilit de "customiser" la mise  plat de l'objet de la classe, etc. et pour revenir aux multiples assignations :



```
for (x,y) in tableau_coordonnees: blabla
```

Bref, je trouve juste que c'est loin d'tre un langage mdiocre. Son seul dfaut majeur  mon sens et qu'il est bien trop permissif et pas de membre private. Enfin pas de _vrais_ private/public.

..

----------


## unknow0

> ```
> (x0,y0,x1,y1) = screen.get_bounds()
> ```
> 
> ... => fais moi a dans un autre langage et aussi clairement


en perl exactement de la meme maniere :p

----------


## SurferIX

> en perl exactement de la meme maniere :p


Voir mon article ici : Dbutants : pourquoi le langage Python ?

Le monsieur est " peine" le crateur de fetchmail, et connait trs bien une douzaine de langages. En rsum, "oui", perl fait pareil, mais est tellement lourd sur plein d'autres points qu'il ne tient absolument pas la route face  python

----------


## spidermario

> On peut faire pareil avec les fonctions non nommes = lambda  :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


Ce n’est pas prcisment le point que je voulais montrer.  ::): 

Je voulais juste montrer qu’en Haskell, la dstructuration n’tait pas limite aux tuples, listes, _etc_.
Un autre exemple, qui sera peut-tre plus parlant :


```

```

 xFin  et  yFin  sont alors dfinis comme les attributs  x  et  y  de  positionFin .

PS : il est amusant de constater les ressemblances occasionnelles entre Haskell et Python : l’exemple que tu as donn s’crirait :


```

```

----------


## souviron34

> Dvelopper de grosses applications Internet, en quipe, et (surtout) *rapidement*.


Je me marre  ::mouarf:: 

Tout est question de bibliothque...  :;): 






> ... => fais moi a dans un autre langage et aussi clairement




```

```

en X11, en C  ::P:

----------


## Camille_B

> Mais je n'ai jamais dit que d'autres langages n'taient pas "bons", j'ai juste dit, peut-tre que je me suis mal exprim, que je trouvais que dire que "python tait un langage mdiocre" tait un peu fort


Je me rpte pour la deuxime fois, j'ai dj dis que mes propos taient largement exagrs et faux. Une discussion s'en est suivie.

Relire la discussion plutt que de citer la phrase polmique inutilement.

P.S. : et dire que Perl est en tout point plus lourd que Python est tout aussi erron, c'est mal connatre les pratiques "modernes" de coder en Perl, trs mal.

----------


## Florian Goo

Personnellement, LE truc qui me gne avec Python, c'est le typage dynamique.

Je ne comprends pas comment un programmeur digne de ce nom (comprendre autre qu'occasionnel) peut prfrer un systme de typage dynamique  un systme statique (c'est une relle incomprhension, pas une faon de dire que vous tes de mauvais programmeurs).
L o vous voyez un confort, je vois une inscurit norme. Ce systme de typage reporte  l'excution des erreurs qui se seraient vues  la compilation avec un typage statique.
Pour moi, un typage dynamique, c'est carrment liminatoire pour un langage de programmation.

Vraiment, je ne comprends pas. Et quand je vois autant de monde clamer que Python est un langage formidable, je me dis que je dois rater quelque chose.

----------


## gl

> Personnellement, LE truc qui me gne avec Python, c'est le typage dynamique.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas comment un programmeur digne de ce nom (comprendre autre qu'occasionnel) peut prfrer un systme de typage dynamique  un systme statique (c'est une relle incomprhension, pas une faon de dire que vous tes de mauvais programmeurs).
> L o vous voyez un confort, je vois une inscurit norme. Ce systme de typage reporte  l'excution des erreurs qui se seraient vues  la compilation avec un typage statique.
> Pour moi, un typage dynamique, c'est carrment liminatoire pour un langage de programmation.


Ca va au del du typage dynamique, ama. C'est le choix de la vrification au runtime vs  la compilation (le typage n'tant qu'une petite partie).

Les outils d'analyse de code (pylint pour Python par exemple) permettent d'attraper une partie des problmes mais pas tous.

Sinon, cette vrification au runtime est effectivement un point "noir" des langages "dynamiques". La contrepartie est de permettre de tester vite fait un truc.

Personnellement c'est une des raisons pour lesquels je cantonne ce type de langage (Python essentiellement mais il m'est aussi eu arriv de faire un peu de Perl, des scripts shell, du sed, etc.)  quelques tches particulires o je n'ai pas besoin d'une robustesse  toute preuve et o la mise au point via essai au runtime est suffisamment simple et rapide (en gros petit script pour me faciliter la vie mais qui n'a pas vocation  partir en prod, scripts de test, complment  un autre langage pour permettre une modification du comportement par l'utilisateur, prototype rapide, etc.)

----------


## Florian Goo

> Personnellement c'est une des raisons pour lesquels je cantonne ce type de langage []  quelques tches particulires o je n'ai pas besoin d'une robustesse  toute preuve et o la mise au point via essai au runtime est suffisamment simple et rapide.


Je pense trs exactement la mme chose que toi. Python et consort, c'est bon pour du faire du script (comme tu dis, des petites bricoles vite faites, des prototypes ou une API pour un gros projet). Ces langages ont parfaitement leurs raisons d'tre.

Mais quand je vois des projets de grande (ou mme moyenne) ampleur crits 100% en Python, a me laisse rellement perplexe.

----------


## Camille_B

Cela relve du prjug. Nombreux sont les gros projets crits avec des langages dynamiques qui sont propres et solides.

D'ailleurs il est inutile d'en citer tellement ils sont nombreux et omniprsents.

La manire de programmer est diffrente, c'est tout.

----------


## Uther

C'est bien ce que l'on dit, ce n'est pas impossible mais il faut faire attention  beaucoup plus de choses pour viter les btises, et le risque de problme grossit avec la taille du projet.

Souvent on en revient a se forcer a faire comme si le typage tait statique : autant utiliser un vrai typage statique.

----------


## remi_inconnu

> Mais quand je vois des projets de grande (ou mme moyenne) ampleur crits 100% en Python, a me laisse rellement perplexe.


Le fait que cela soit un langage typ dynamiquement impose de faire plus attention  ce que tu cris, mais il ne faut cependant pas oublier que quand tu cris un projet, et cela quelque soit le langage, ce qui fait sa robustesse, ce n'est absolument pas le langage de programmation mais plutt le test et la manire d'architecturer ton appli. On peut faire de grosse daube dans un langage fortement typ (j'ai eu quelques expriences de ce type avec le C++). Ds que tu cris une ligne de code, si tu veux tre absolument sr, il faut qu'elle soit couverte par un test case, sinon tu ne peux en garantir l'intgrit, mme pour les fonctions d'une ligne de code.
Et puis le typage fort n'a jamais empch de faire des cast, voir utiliser les void *...

----------


## gl

> Le fait que cela soit un langage typ dynamiquement impose de faire plus attention  ce que tu cris
> 
> ...
> 
> Et puis le typage fort n'a jamais empch de faire des cast, voir utiliser les void *...


Juste une remarque : typage fort n'est pas le contraire de typage dynamique. Ce sont juste deux notions diffrentes (dynamique vs statique dans un cas, fort vs faible dans l'autre cas. Sachant bien entendu que dans les deux cas ce n'est pa tout noir ou tout blanc).

----------


## anthyme

Je suis plutt d'accord avec vous.
Aprs une application web trs orient "donnes" peut tre fait trs lgamment et maintenable avec du python et un Framework Web comme django.
Il faut juste ne pas avoir des contrleurs avec des mthodes qui font des dizaines de lignes.

----------


## Ashura95

Parfois je me demande o vous trouvez ce temps de connaitre plusieurs langages  ::): 
C'est assez impressionnant, moi qui m'intresse au C#, j'ai dj tant  faire pour tudier les technologies qui lui sont lies, que la route parat infinie.

C'est possible aussi que l'ducation  largement son rle  jouer dedans : c'est difficile d'aimer C ou C++ quand c'est appris par un prof, et que l'autre nous fait dj coder de jolies interfaces en C#...

Ce que je me demande, c'est si du coup le nombre de dveloppeurs qui connaissent vraiment bien le C ne va pas considrablement chuter dans les prochaines annes. Si non, tant mieux.

----------


## vosaray

Avec la progression constante des logiciels embarqus je pense qu'on est pas prts de sonner le glas du C.

Et tant mieux , car a fait du bien de coder en C de temps  autre.

Hormis le fait de t'viter l'onanisme intellectuel tant prsent dans les discussions "framework oriented", a te ramne  l'essentiel : des ressources et du code dans un objectif bien prcis.

Coder en C c'est un peu revenir aux sources (ouups le mauvais jeu de mots  ::mrgreen:: ).

Par ailleurs, je dois dire que j'ai rarement rencontr de dev trs comptant ne sachant pas faire du C.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Par ailleurs, je dois dire que j'ai rarement rencontr de dev trs comptant ne sachant pas faire du C.


ben moi  ::): 

j'estime tre un dveloppeur trs comptant mais je ne sais pas faire du C...enfin si vu que j'ai dj ralis une application embarque sur un WinCE qui se connectait sur un serveur Web et un initrd Linux qui permettait d'avoir une disquette boot pour tlcharger une config standard de PC...

mais bon a me prend toujours des plombes car je ne le pratique pas, du coup je fais des erreurs de dbutant  ::): 

alors qu'en Pascal (prsent sur tous les OS, faut pas l'oublier) je m'clate, et il n'est pas moins proche de la machine que le C quoi qu'on en dise.

----------


## vosaray

Je crois bien qu'on est tout  fait d'accord sur le fond.

Je ne me souviens pas avoir dit qu'un "dev trs comptant" est forcment "une brute en C".   Mais il est capable d'en faire, de comprendre les enjeux, l'environnement et de finaliser le code de manire tout  fait propre.

J'avoue que malgr une bonne exprience du C  je n'en fait plus tous le jours, voire tous les ans. Alors lorsque je me je me replonge dans ce contexte je suis bien loin des objectifs de productivit fixs  :;): .  Mais je considre que c'est juste une question d'habitudes  prendre/acqurir/retrouver.

Par ailleurs je pense aussi qu'on peut tre un trs bon dev systme et avoir du mal avec la conception/dev objet. 

Tout ca pour dire qu'un bon dev ne se limite pas  la connaissance des couches d'abstractions haut niveaux qu'on  tendance  utiliser un peu  toutes les sauces de nos jours. 

Et qu'il ne faut de temps  autre descendre de la terrasse du dernier tage et voire comment ca tourne un peu plus bas dans l'immeuble.

Et aussi que les profs devraient donner got au C plutt que de l'expliquer acadmiquement sans en faire sentir les vrais besoins et avantages.

Je me souviens des mes cours d'assembleur et du fait que c'tait une catastrophe pdagogique  l'chelle de la promo. 

Si l'enseignement actuel du C  ressemble un peu  celui de l'assembleur d'il y a vingt ans, je comprends la dtresse des profils plus jeunes  Et aussi qu'il passent  cot de qq chose qui est tout de mme bien formateur.

----------


## afranck64

Bonjour,
Pour le langage de l annee 2010, ainsi que 2011 c est Python. Et puis je mettrai bien C++ juste derierre. Les langages webs et moi  ::aie::

----------


## Camille_B

> Par ailleurs, je dois dire que j'ai rarement rencontr de dev trs comptant ne sachant pas faire du C.


Un bon dev, me semble-t-il c'est une personne qui sait utiliser les outils (langage, paradigme, framework...) les plus aptes  raliser une tche donne ; c'est une personne qui commente avec modration, et crit son code proprement ; et c'est quelqu'un qui est  l'coute des personnes avec qui et pour qui elle travaille.

Tous le reste, c'est de la fumisterie. Ici on a besoin de C ? Alors au toilette le gros framework java ! L on a besoin d'un framework PHP, que les pteux qui se croient plus haut que les autres parce qu'ils matrisent C++ arrtent de gesticuler.

C'est simple non ?

Ensuite rien n'empche de s'amuser en se lanant des dfis sur des langages plus "exotiques" (Scheme, Perl6...) afin de dcouvrire de nouvelles manires de faire. C'est le domaine de la recherche, et ici les exigences sont tout  fait diffrentes.

Quel rapport avec le sujet ?

Il n'y a pas de langages de l'anne, il n'y a que les langages dont nous avons besoin, et ceux avec lesquels nous nous amusons.

----------


## Ashura95

+1 pour une rponse trs sense !

----------


## gl

> Un bon dev, me semble-t-il c'est une personne qui sait utiliser les outils (langage, paradigme, framework...) les plus aptes  raliser une tche donne ; c'est une personne qui commente avec modration, et crit son code proprement ; et c'est quelqu'un qui est  l'coute des personnes avec qui et pour qui elle travaille.
> 
> Tous le reste, c'est de la fumisterie. Ici on a besoin de C ? Alors au toilette le gros framework java ! L on a besoin d'un framework PHP, que les pteux qui se croient plus haut que les autres parce qu'ils matrisent C++ arrtent de gesticuler.
> 
> C'est simple non ?


Oui, dans l'ide c'est trs simple.

Mais en pratique, ce n'est pas aussi trivial que a :
Tout d'abord afin de choisir le meilleur langage (ou paradigme, ou framework, ou ...), il faut dj bien connatre les diffrents candidats (et ne pas se baser sur des on-dits ou autres ides reues). Et l dj ce n'est plus aussi simple (combien de langages un dveloppeur/architecte/chef de projet lambda connat-il en profondeur ? Et je dis bien connatre, car arriver  le lire et  crire deux-trois trucs plus ou moins bien gaul n'est certainement pas suffisant pour un choix cohrent).Enfin - et,  mon avis, c'est bien plus important - il faut bien connatre le projet et son cosystme afin de dterminer les critres de choix pertinents et leur pondration respective. Car au del de l'aspect purement technique (que ce soit les qualits intrinsques du langage/framework/... ou les outils/bibliothques/... disponibles), il galement prendre en compte une foule d'autres critres : humains, rglementaires, commerciaux, marketing, historiques, financiers, etc.

En outre, le choix du plus apte localement est-il forcment le bon ? Je m'explique, en supposant un projet disposant d'une dizaine de modules relativement indpendants, vaut-il mieux choisir un langage diffrent par module car il s'agit du plus adapt  ce module ou vaut-il mieux choisir un seul langage, qui sans tre le meilleur pour aucun des modules et suffisamment bon pour chacun d'entre eux ? J'avoue que je n'ai pas la rponse ultime  cette question, mais je la souponne de situer quelque part entre ces deux extrmes.

Bref, sur le principe je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Mais je ne suis pas certain que cela soit aussi simple que a.

----------


## souviron34

::ccool::  un gros +1000





> Il n'y a pas de langages de l'anne, il n'y a que les langages dont nous avons besoin, et ceux avec lesquels nous nous amusons.


Si il est exact qu'il n'y ait pas un vrai "langage de l'anne", il y en a cependant, entre le buzz, les geeks, les universits, et les prouesses marketing des fabricants...



Je dirais donc "malheureusement il y a des "langages de l'anne"" artificiels (et mme plus que de l'anne)...

Et il n'est pas ais de se dpatouiller de cette situation, pour peu qu'on cherche un boulot....

----------


## bjbjb

Je me sens toujours trs isol quand je dis cela mais je n'aime pas du tout Python, mais alors pas du tout.
Python langage de l'anne? 

Pour de ne pas prendre des milliers de message d'insultes, je reconnais que ce langage trs ouvert, le code source C est un bonheur  tudier, des milliards de bonnes ides, des bibliothques monstrueuses, la C API, la compilation instantane.

Mais, rien n'y fait, je dteste utiliser Python:
   - Pas de compilateur: Non, j'aime le compilateur qui vrifie ce que j'ai cris avec mes gros doigts.
   - L'indentation: Oui, c'est un petit problme...
   - ET SURTOUT que Python ne soit pas typ m'exaspre. comme il n'est pas typ, l'hritage a moins d'importance...
   - Et plus d'autre milliers petit dtails, comme le manque de debuger natif, le pyc code est rversible, 

A chaque fois que je fais du code Python, OK, a va vite mais je fais du code qui de mon point de vue est sale.
Bref, je suis convaincu par Python juste pour faire des scripts.

----------


## gl

> - L'indentation: Oui, c'est un petit problme...


Ca surprends pas mal au dbut, mais on s'y fait assez rapidement je trouve.




> - ET SURTOUT que Python ne soit pas typ m'exaspre. comme il n'est pas typ, l'hritage a moins d'importance...


Et pourtant il est bel et bien typ.

Attention  ne pas confondre typage dynamique avec absence de typage. Ni  confondre les notions typages dynamique vs statique avec typage faible vs fort.

Ce point rejoins ton point sur l'absence de compilateur (et la remarque de Florian Goo) : les vrifications (de type mais pas seulement) sont faites  l'excution seulement (et encore si le code est bien excut) en Python (et dans d'autres langages dynamiques).

Sur ce point l, je te rejoins, c'est, de mon point de vue, un dfaut des langages non compils.
Mais ce n'est pas forcment systmatiquement un dfaut rdhibitoire. Ils ont aussi leurs avantages.




> - Et plus d'autre milliers petit dtails, comme le manque de debuger natif


Il y a le module pdb.

Sinon personnellement quand je fais du Python, j'utilise Pydev qui me permet de debbuger et pylint qui attrape certaines erreurs avant l'excution.

----------


## Idelways

*L'Objective-C 6e langage le plus populaire d'aprs l'indice Tiobe*
*Forte croissance pour le C# et regain d'intrt pour le D*

*Mise  jour du 12 septembre 2011 par Idelways*


 l'approche du dernier trimestre 2011, l'Objective-C se distingue encore cette anne par une forte croissance de popularit et arrive pour la premire fois 6e selon l'indice TIOBE, un classement trs honorable, compte tenu de la faible utilisation du langage en dehors de l'cosystme Apple.

L'anne passe, l'Objective-C avait cd  Python de justesse le titre du langage de l'anne (lire ci-devant), un honneur discern par Tiobe pour les langages qui font le plus parler d'eux sur la toile
L'indice se base en effet, rappelons-le, sur le nombre de recherches lances dans diffrents moteurs de recherche et sites de partages comme YouTube.

Le C# connat lui aussi une forte croissance et arrache la quatrime place  PHP qui continue  perdre d'importantes parts de march,  l'instar du (Visual) Basic qui cde encore deux places pour arriver 7e.



Le langage D, digne successeur du C++ pour certains, revient de loin dans le Top 20 des langages les plus populaires aprs y avoir fait ses marques entre 2007 et 2009.
Un retour que ce langage doit probablement  la sortie d'un livre sign Andrei Alexandrescu.

Ce regain d'intrt se fait au dpens du F#, le langage fonctionnel de la plateforme .NET de Microsoft qui a fait une furtive apparition au Top 20 le mois dernier, qui n'aura finalement pas dur puisqu'il se retrouve  la 23e place dsormais.

Une position tout de mme encourageante pour un langage fonctionnel qui engage les dveloppeurs dans un mode de programmation trs diffrent des autres paradigmes populaires, comme l'orient objet.

Rien ne bouge ou presque dans le podium toujours domin dans lordre par par Java, C et C++

Le langage fond sur la JVM, Scala, qui fait beaucoup parler de lui rcemment se trouve curieusement  la 50e place du classement. Tout le monde en parle et personne nen fait ?




*Source* : Tiobe

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quels sont les langages qui vous semblent avoir le plus gagn en popularit cette anne ?

----------


## bioinfornatics

En tout cas ce que je remarque d'une manire globale c'est l'utilisation des langages compils au dtriment des langages dynamiques. Ceci peut expliquer l'arriv du langage D. En effet ce dernier en plus d'apporter de nombreuses fonctionnalits, il facilite grandement le dveloppement en comparaison  ces cousins comme le C et le C++.
le langage D incarne la rapidit de dveloppement et la rapidit dexcution. Les mmes atouts qui ont notamment propuls le java.

Java a notamment une autre force c'est qu'il a t conu pour tre utilis sur diffrente machine.

----------


## gilwath

personnellement je trouve quand mme douteux leur systme et peu viable, l'importance des frameworks dans certains langages

----------


## patate_violente

En dehors du dveloppement sur iOS et Mac OS, Objective-C est utilis o ?
Pour ma part je dois apprendre en ce moment l'Obj-C pour dvelopper sur plateforme mobiles Apple, j'imagine que le langage volue en fonction du hardware vendu non ?

----------


## Causa Sui

> En dehors du dveloppement sur iOS et Mac OS, Objective-C est utilis o ?
> Pour ma part je dois apprendre en ce moment l'Obj-C pour dvelopper sur plateforme mobiles Apple, j'imagine que le langage volue en fonction du hardware vendu non ?


En soi, Objective-C est un langage trs limit. C'est juste du C avec une gestion des objets simple, disponible sous quasiment tous les OS grce au compilateur GCC. Sous Mac OS et iOS, cette limitation est compense par la richesse des frameworks Foundation et Cocoa*; un pour les fonctions de base (classes de base), l'autre pour le dveloppement d'applications graphiques. Ces deux bibliothques de classes tant,  l'inverse du langage lui-mme, propritaires, les autres systmes d'exploitation doivent utiliser des frameworks gratuits (OpenSTEP, GNUstep) et moins puissantes que ceux d'Apple.

----------


## Npomucne

> Java a notamment une autre force c'est qu'il a t conu pour tre utilis sur diffrente machine.


euh ... tu voulais sans doute dire sur diffrents OS ?

----------


## Npomucne

Nous faisons tous des comparaisons entre les qualits et les dfaut des diffrents langages.

De mon point de vue il faut y ajouter les qualits et dfaut de leurs environnements.
Par exemple si Java est populaire c'est qu'au del de ses qualits intrinsques, 
il a des outils comme : 
     - Eclipse ou NetBeans pour dvelopper rapidement
     - Glassfish, Tomcat pour installer des solutions "entreprises"
     - JasperReport pour dvelopper des tats en un clin dil
     - etc ...

Java n'aurait pas sa place de leader sans ces environnements.

Je pense qu'il faut intgrer l'environnement aux critres de comparaison entre les langages.

----------


## bioinfornatics

> euh ... tu voulais sans doute dire sur diffrents OS ?


diffrents OS certes mais  l'origine c'tait surtout pour fonctionner dans de l'embarqu notamment les PDA puis aujourd'hui les smartphone etc...
ceci a bien videment volu depuis les origines et c'est diversifi.

Pour revenir sur l'arriv du langage D dans le top 20. J'ai pris le temps d'utiliser ce langage. Et les premires impression sont vraiment trs bonne. il remplit ces engagement simplicit de dveloppement et rapidit dexcution. De plus il est multi-paragigme donc pour les dev venant de C, C++, Java ou encore python s'adapte trs vite.
Bref +1 pour le D.

----------


## Robin56

> PHP qui continue  perdre d'importantes parts de march


Est-ce qu'un passage ? Est-ce que PHP devient rellement pass de mode ? 

Pour des grosses applications web, J2EE ou le .NET sont bien prsent. Par contre pour des tailles moindres, je me demande bien qui remplace le PHP ?

----------


## bioinfornatics

> Est-ce qu'un passage ? Est-ce que PHP devient rellement pass de mode ? 
> 
> Pour des grosses applications web, J2EE ou le .NET sont bien prsent. Par contre pour des tailles moindres, je me demande bien qui remplace le PHP ?


Comme l'article le prsente, python gagne en popularit  au dtriment de PHP.
Python possde des framework reconnu et populaire justifiant ce langage.

----------


## GonMad

Il faut comparer ces indicateurs avec la ralit du march.

Combien d'offres d'emplois en C et C++ par rapport  PHP, JAVA ou C# (Voir Ruby/RoR au USA).

O je veux en venir, beaucoup d'tudiants apprennent la machine et la gestion mmoire,  travers des langages bas niveau comme le C qui permettent la manipulation de pointeurs, de tableaux de char, savoir ce que l'on manipule (data, heap ou stack ?) mais purement dans un but ducatif.

Ces tudiants ne finissent pas forcment programmeurs, et si c'est le cas a risque d'tre sur des langages plus cloisonns, comme ceux utilisant nativement un garbage collector et un certain nombre de librairies de manire  permettre un turn-over des programmeurs plus aise.
Un chef de projet, sachant que l'on fait de plus en plus d'applicatif Web, ne peux se permettre des pertes de temps de dveloppement en gestion mmoire.

----------


## Traroth2

Il y a quelque chose qui me frappe, c'est la stabilit de Java. C'est trs tonnant quand on voit l'explosion d'Objective-C aprs l'apparition de l'iPhone. On pourrait s'attendre  une hausse de Java grce  l'apparition d'Android, peut-tre pas dans les mmes proportion, puisqu'on peut imaginer que vu le nombre de dveloppeurs Java existants, les dveloppeurs Android n'ont pas forcment appris Java pour faire du dv Android, mais plus forte que ce qu'on constate depuis le dbut 2010.

----------


## toopac

> Il y a quelque chose qui me frappe, c'est la stabilit de Java. C'est trs tonnant quand on voit l'explosion d'Objective-C aprs l'apparition de l'iPhone. On pourrait s'attendre  une hausse de Java grce  l'apparition d'Android, peut-tre pas dans les mmes proportion, puisqu'on peut imaginer que vu le nombre de dveloppeurs Java existants, les dveloppeurs Android n'ont pas forcment appris Java pour faire du dv Android, mais plus forte que ce qu'on constate depuis le dbut 2010.


C'est peut grce  Android que Java reste stable... Les nouveaux attirs par Android compensent peut tre ceux qui s'en vont...?

----------


## Freem

Je me demande quel effet va avoir la nouvelle norme sur le C++ l'an prochain?

Je pensais que la parution aurait eu un effet positif, malgr qu'il soit probable que pas tant de gens que a la connaissent mais bon...

Au sujet de la pertinence des calculs, je serait bien content aussi d'avoir un aperu de comment ils font. 
En regardant les stat des moteurs de recherche? Pas super rvlateur, sauf pour les gens qui n'ont pas encore leurs marques dans leur langage. (j'entend par la, les sites/forums efficaces pour trouver des solutions, comme DVP par exemple, bien que ce soit un mauvais exemple a cause de sa gnralisation  ::ccool:: )
En regardant sur youtube?
Euhhhh des vidos pour apprendre a coder ou utiliser un IDE? Allons bon... Y clique a gauche, y clique a droite, y est? C'te blague...

En tout cas, je me suis permis d'aller jeter un oeil sur des plates-formes d'hbergement de projets (oui, bon, fatalement, de projets open source, j'en connat par pour les projets proprio):



> Java 47,522 
> C++37,914 
> PHP 30,776 
> C 28,643 
> C#13,998 
> Python 13,827


Java: 1er, C++: 2nd, C: 3me. L'ordre change dj.




> Assembly (59 projects)
>        C (741 projects)
>        C# (133 projects)
>        C++ (835 projects)
>        D (10 projects)
>        Delphi/Kylix (37 projects)
>        HTML (144 projects)
>        Java (592 projects)
>        JavaScript (148 projects)
> ...


Ici, l'ordre, c'est C++, C, JAVA, pour le trio de tte.

J'ai tent de trouver rapidement sur gna.org une liste dans ce style, mais vu que c'est rapidement, j'ai pas trouv.
Ah, j'ai enlev tous les langages avec moins de 20 projets, histoire d'allger la liste... Sauf le D, puisqu'il est cit dans la liste (j'ai pas t objective... c promis je le ferai le prochain coup... Quoi? Je sors? Ben pourquoi ?  ::aie:: )

Bon, ce ne sont que 2 plates formes sur toutes celles qui existent, et qui n'hbergent que des projets open source, donc ce n'est pas fiable.
Mais que dire de la fiabilit du pourcentage de recherches sur des moteurs ?

Moi je vais faire une recherche sur "printf", comment deviner si c'est pour du C, du C++ (oui, je m'en sers en C++, j'aime pas cout) ou PHP?
Enfin, y'aura pas besoin, je fais directement mes recherches sur les sites je sais qu'il y a de la doc, puis quand j'ai un problme, je fouille les forums... ou je sais avoir des chances de trouver la solution.
Ca m'arrive de chercher sur un moteur directement, mais ce n'est pas le plus frquent. (Moui parce que google et commentcamarche en 1er dans pleins de rsultats, j'en ai ma claque)

Je ne rejette pas non plus tout en bloc, mais gardons  l'esprit que selon le moyen d'avoir les chiffres, on peut avoir des valeurs trs diffrentes.

Pour l'argument "pro java" que j'ai vu un peu plus tt, au sujet des cours:
Perso, j'ai fait un BTS ou j'ai appris de vagues notions de C, en effet.
Par contre, le coup de savoir comment grer la mmoire, mouai, on a vu a en surface. Juste la surface. En mme temps, sans a, il est difficile de faire un BTS qui est cens enseigner de l'info industrielle ou on doit piloter des machines en crivant sur des ports, dans la mmoire ou ce genre de joyeusets.
Et la, j'ai repris des tudes, mais chef de projet (vachement pompeux ce nom, vu le niveau). Par contre, c'est le JAVA qu'on tudie. (me demande d'ailleurs comment on peut considrer eclipse comme un IDE stable ou rapide, m'enfin... je m'gare dans le troll la.)
Je crois que a montre bien qu'on enseigne pas le C/C++ pour le fun, mais parce que a correspond  une niche ou JAVA ne pourra pas se mettre, de manire native, en tout cas. (on peut, comme pour tout langage, utiliser des biblio cependant.)

Chacun voit midi a sa porte, certains reprochent au C++ sa gestion de la mmoire, mais les smart pointeurs ne sont pas faits pour les chiens (ils viennent d'arriver dans la norme, mais existent depuis perpette).
D'autres reprochent au JAVA sa lenteur, mais je suis sr qu'il est possible de faire des programmes super rapides, en utilisant une librairie ddie.

----------


## bioinfornatics

Pour le D, tant donne que le langage est mconnu, qu'il faille l'apprendre par sois mme (ie pas en cours), que l'on est la motivation est tout un autre tas de facteur je trouve remarquable son classement. et comme l'a dit walter bright tout a pour 0$ de marketing dpens.
A savoir que le langage D est surtout connu outre-atlantique, les europen semble plus conservatiste. wait and see

----------


## gilwath

Le classement est vraiment peu pertinent, je crois pas qu'il prend en compte les diffrents framework en php par exemple, personnellement je fais plus des recherches avec pour mot cl symfony ou doctrine plutt que php.

----------


## bioinfornatics

indice tiobe ne regarde pas quelle mot cl utilise les utilisateurs mais la prsence de:
<langage> programming
par exemple:
php programming

Ensuite il effectue une normalisation des donnes pour diminuer les faux positif.

D'un point de vue technique l'utilisation du false discovery rate pourrait tre un plus, enfin bon

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Index TIOBE : Java perd en popularit*
*Et pourrait tre dtrn par C, lAssembleur entre dans le top 20* 

*Mise  jour du 11/10/11*

LIndice Tiobe du mois doctobre montre une perte en popularit du langage Java au cours du mois de septembre.

Le langage qui a reu rcemment une mise  jour majeure aprs plus de quatre ans enregistre paradoxalement une baisse de son attrait par les dveloppeurs estim  17,9 % contre 18,8 %  le mois prcdent (-0.25% par rapport  la mme priode de lanne dernire).

Java garde toujours sa place de premier langage de programmation dans le classement Tiobe, mais pourrait  ce rythme tre rapidement dtrn par le langage C qui est class en deuxime position avec une hausse de 0,53% de sa popularit (17,7%).

C# malgr sa croissance qui reste constante, ne garde pas pour longtemps sa quatrime place qui  est reprise par PHP qui perd toujours en considration par rapport  la mme priode de lanne dernire.

Visual Basic .NET, lautre langage de la plateforme .NET enregistre une forte monte de la 39e place  la 25e place. La mauvaise affaire est toujours du ct du langage fonctionnel F# qui continue sa chute et se retrouve  la 46e place.

Le langage Assembleur fait son entre ce mois dans le Top 20 en 19e position au dtriment du langage D qui na tenu plus dun mois sa 20e place.

Lobjective-C se distingue encore avec augmentation record de son taux dutilisation passant de 6,1% le mois prcdent  6,2%. Transact-SQL fait galement bonne figure avec un taux dutilisation de 0,91 %. 





*Source* : Tiobe

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

Je suppose que le langage _(Visuelle) de base_ est en fait le Visual Basic  ::aie::  ::mrgreen:: 

Il ne me semble pas farfelu que C et Java soient en tte.
Cependant pour moi et dans la mesure o ils n'utilisent pas le mme paradigme, ils ne sont pas rellement en concurrence frontale, non ?

----------


## BenoitM

ben plus un langage est complexe et/ou plus ses utilisateurs sont nophites plus il y a de recherche sur ce langage plus il est populaire...

----------


## huit_six

personnellement, j'ai pas compris tout de suite ce que c'tait le langage assemble...

----------


## Npomucne

Ce qui me chiffonne un peu avec l'index TIOBE
c'est qu'il prsente dans la mme comptition des outils qui n'ont rien  voir.

Par exemple Java et Transact-SQL. Je me sers des deux pour dvelopper.
Et donc je googlelise pour l'un et l'autre.

Je trouve qu'il serait judicieux de faire des catgories du genre
   - Java, C++, C#, ...
   - Transact-SQL, PL/SQL, ...
   - ...

L'exercice serait plus dlicat mais cela viterait 
la comptition entre la pioche et la brouette 
sachant que les deux ont contribu  faire le mme trou  ::D:

----------


## Camille_B

Objective-C tant une fine surcouche objet  C, et C++ tant un hritier de C, les trois runis on est largement au-dessus de Java (qui lui-mme s'inspire largement de ...).

Dcidment, on en sort pas du C  :;):

----------


## hotrod

Je suis comme beaucoup surpris par l'utilisation intensive du D et de Lua. Je crois que le classement de Freem et plus pertinent que le TIOBE.

----------


## ulspider

> Ce qui me chiffonne un peu avec l'index TIOBE
> c'est qu'il prsente dans la mme comptition des outils qui n'ont rien  voir.
> 
> Par exemple Java et Transact-SQL. Je me sers des deux pour dvelopper.
> Et donc je googlelise pour l'un et l'autre.
> 
> Je trouve qu'il serait judicieux de faire des catgories du genre
>    - Java, C++, C#, ...
>    - Transact-SQL, PL/SQL, ...
> ...


Salut,

tout  fait d'accord avec toi  ::ccool:: 

Personnellement, je classerai par domaine d'activit

Exemple : 
Pour le domaine web, je mettrai en parallle PHP, Java (avec le JEE), Python...

Comme tu le dis, cela n'a aucun sens de comparer le C (bas niveau et pas du tout adapt et utilis pour le web) et du PHP ou de Java/JEE.  ::D:

----------


## f-k-z

> personnellement, j'ai pas compris tout de suite ce que c'tait le langage assemble...


C'est le langage assembleur  ::aie::  vive la traduction  la google like :p

----------


## Freem

> C'est le langage assembleur  vive la traduction  la google like :p


Euh, vous tes srs qu'il y a pas une merde, ici?
Non, parce que l'assembly est aussi le nom du byte-code .NET.

L'assembleur, c'est totalement dpendant du processeur, mme au niveau de la syntaxe... Pour a que c'est souvent suivi du type d'assembleur, pour un pc avec proc intel, on a tendance, si je me souviens bien (a remonte a plus de 6 ans la dernire recherche que j'aie faite sur ce langage)  dire: "ASM x86", totalement diffrent de l'ASM motorola par exemple.
Et la seule fois ou j'ai vu de l'asm motorola, c'tait dans les cours d'lectronique de mon pre. J'avais beau savoir programmer en asm x86 a ce moment, je n'y ai compris que les principales instructions... mov, jmp, jne...

Si vraiment ils parlent ici de l'asm, langage le plus proche du langage machine, alors, pour moi, ce classement montre encore une grosse faille!
ASM x86, ASM MOTOROLA, ASSEMBLY .NET???? Prcision SVP!




> Objective-C tant une fine surcouche objet  C, et C++ tant un hritier de C, les trois runis on est largement au-dessus de Java (qui lui-mme s'inspire largement de ...).
> 
> Dcidment, on en sort pas du C


Le JAVA est aussi un hritier du C, si on passe par la.
Ben oui, il squatte sa syntaxe.
Tiens, PHP, lui, a repris la bibliothque standard du C, on le classe dans le mme langage aussi?
J'ai beau tre l'hritier de mon pre, je pense pourtant trs diffremment de lui.
Le C++ n'oblige pas  l'utilisation de pointeurs pour avoir du code dynamique, par exemple, et certains code C compils par un compilo C++ donneront des rsultats diffrents. 
Je ne suis pas suffisamment expert dans ces langages pour donner un exemple concret de mmoire, mais si besoin est, je peux en retrouver un sur le net, a sera pas dur.

Quand  la sparation des langages en catgories, je ne suis pas non plus d'accord, parce que comment dfinir ces catgories?
C et C++ ne seront alors pas dans la mme que JAVA, en effet, ils permettent d'accder au matos directement.
JAVA ne sera pas dans la mme catgorie que PHP, celui-ci n'tant pas pseudo-compil.
A la comparaison pelle/pioche, j'ajoute donc ces outils: la bche, la fourche, le marteau-piqueur...

Chaque langage cible une utilisation diffrente. J'enfonce une porte ouverte mais bon, il semble que certains aient besoin de le lire encore.
JAVA, C et C++ sont pour moi 3 concurrents. L'avantage du JAVA, c'est (pour moi) le fait d'un sentiment de scurit par rapport  la mmoire , l'talement de son API officielle qui donne une impression d'exhaustivit, et la simplicit du langage.
Le C  l'avantage d'une performance meilleure que les autres protagonistes.
Le C++  l'avantage de grer plus de paradigmes que ces autres langages, et allie la performance (un peu moindre malgr tout) du C avec la facilit de rutilisation du code. Que ce soit par l'orient objet ou la gnricit, tous deux nettement plus pousss que dans JAVA, *a ma connaissance*.

Mais le C comme le C++ n'ont rien dans leur API pour grer les GUI, et le C++ viens  peine d'intgrer des outils pour s'affranchir de la gestion de la mmoire, entres autres, choses que JAVA possde depuis le dbut.

Chacun  ses avantages, et a chaque dveloppeur de se faire son avis en les essayant. (Ma prfrence personnelle, j'imagine que a se voit, mme si j'ai essay de rester neutre, va au C++, qui pour moi permet d'utiliser des techniques plus pointues, que je ne matrise d'ailleurs pas entirement, actuellement)

Enfin, tout a pour dire qu'il faut arrter de considrer le C et le C++ comme tant le mme langage. Et que catgoriser les langages reviendrait presque  crer une catgorie par langage!
A la rigueur, il faudrait les "taguer", histoire de pouvoir faire une comparaison selon des critres plus logiques.

Mais bon, ayant lu le modus operandi de cet index, a ne rimerait pas a grand chose pour moi, ou a rendrait le tout trop difficile  calculer. (surtout que les calculs sont affins pour les langages de tte, si je me rappelle bien)

----------


## f-k-z

> Rat. L'assembly est le nom du byte-code .NET.
> L'assembleur, c'est ASM, souvent suivi du type d'assembleur, pour un pc avec proc intel, on a tendance, si je me souviens bien (a remonte a plus de 6 ans la dernire recherche que j'aie faite sur ce langage)  dire: "ASM x86", totalement diffrent de l'ASM motorola par exemple.


Allons-y de bonne humeur: Rat  ton tour :p
[/quote]Le langage Assembleur fait son entre ce mois dans le Top 20 en 19e position au dtriment du langage D qui na tenu plus dun mois sa 20e place[/quote]
Or il s'agit bien de assemble qui est prsent  la ligne 19, donc j'ai raison  ::aie:: 
Concernant l'asmX86 oui il est bien diffrent de l'asmx64 ou du asm motorola.

----------


## Freem

> Allons-y de bonne humeur: Rat  ton tour :p


Le langage Assembleur fait son entre ce mois dans le Top 20 en 19e position au dtriment du langage D qui na tenu plus dun mois sa 20e place[/quote]
Or il s'agit bien de assemble qui est prsent  la ligne 19, donc j'ai raison  ::aie:: 
Concernant l'asmX86 oui il est bien diffrent de l'asmx64 ou du asm motorola.[/QUOTE]

Pour a que j'ai dit, une fois post, je me suis dis que je ferai mieux de vrifier  ::lol:: 
J'esprais que personne n'aie vu ma connerie, manifestement, c'est rat... (a m'apprendra  "tourner mes doigts 7 fois sur mon clavier" avant de poster...)

----------


## galien

Cela peut aussi vouloir dire qu'il y a plus de pages web concernant l'utilisation des pointeurs en C que des string en java, et peut tre mme parce que c'est un peu plus ardu.
Bref sans intrt, juste bon  lancer des polmiques striles dont les informaticiens ne sont pas les plus avares.

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Cela peut aussi vouloir dire qu'il y a plus de pages web concernant l'utilisation des pointeurs en C que des string en java, et peut tre mme parce que c'est un peu plus ardu.
> Bref sans intrt, juste bon  lancer des polmiques striles dont les informaticiens ne sont pas les plus avares.


C'est pas faux.
Ton point de vue se dfend.

----------


## Traroth2

Est-ce qu'analyser le moindre tressautement de la courbe de popularit de Java d'aprs Tiobe a vraiment un intrt ? Si a remonte le mois prochain, on aura un article aussi ? Parce que pour l'instant, en remontant dans ce thread, on voit que le declin de Java a dj t annonc  plusieurs reprises, et il est toujours devant !

----------


## Deaf

La pertinence de ces chiffres a dj t remise en cause bien des fois.

Pour avoir des courbes qui nous permettent de dire 'Java est sur le dclin' (ou autre), il faudrait plutt se baser sur une combinaison du nombre de poste et d'offres d'emploi.

Il faudrait encore prendre ces chiffres avec prcaution, mais ils auraient le mrite d'tre plus significatifs  mon avis. En tout cas, je pense que l'effet 'Buzz' ne se verrait plus...

----------


## Elendhil

Hmmm ils ont pas oubli l'ActionScript 3 ^^ ?

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Index Tiobe : C# croit en popularit et pourrait mme dtrner C++*
*Java toujours en premire position, PHP chute*

*Mise  jour du 07/12/11, par Hinault Romaric*

C# clture cette anne sur de bonnes performances selon lIndex Tiobe pour le mois de dcembre.


Le langage le plus actif et volutif de Microsoft est dsormais au coude  coude avec  C++, quil pourra bientt relguer en quatrime position.  C# retrouve ce mois sa quatrime place perdue en faveur de PHP avec une popularit estime  8,2%.

Cet intrt des dveloppeurs pour C# se justifie selon Tiobe par les constantes amliorations et nouvelles fonctionnalits qui sont ajoutes au langage et dont la plupart rencontre beaucoup de succs chez les dveloppeurs.  _C# est actuellement le langage le plus moderne et sexy de tous les langages de programmation dentreprise_ , conclut Tiobe.


C++, dont la popularit continue  dcroitre au fil du temps pourra nanmoins compter sur la rcente norme du langage, son meilleur support des plateformes mobiles et les vnements dveloppeurs  linstar de la confrence Going Native pour se maintenir.


_Si vous regardez les tendances actuelles, C# dpassera C++ dans les prochains mois. Mais, il y a peut-tre une chance pour que C++ rester devant C#, car il est mieux adapt pour le dveloppement dapplications mobiles_  explique Paul Jansen, directeur de Tiobe.



Java demeure le langage le plus utilis (17,56), talonn de prs par  C. Le langage PHP chute de deux places et se retrouve en sixime position derrire Objective-C, qui passe de la huitime place le mois prcdent  la cinquime place ce mois.


Pour rappel, lindice Tiobe se base sur le nombre de recherches lances dans diffrents moteurs de recherche et sites de partages comme YouTube. De ce fait, les rsultats publis par lentreprise devraient tre analyss avec modration. 



*Source* : Tiobe


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce score pour C# ? Pourra-t-il dtrner C++

----------


## Robin56

J'adore ces statistiques  troll  ::mouarf::  Nous remarquerons tous le paradoxe : chute de popularit de Python (-2,99%) et l'article suivant

Comme quoi avec des chiffres on peut dmontrer tout et son contraire.

----------


## Grimly_old

Les rsultats ne sont pas toujours sur une base reprsentative et la popularit ne veux pas non plus dire prfrence.

Actuellement je suis sur un projet Javascript. Je rends donc le JS plus populaire. Pourtant je regrette bien parfois de ne pas manipuler du Java qui est mon langage prfr.

----------


## xelab

> Pour rappel, lindice Tiobe se base sur le nombre de recherches lances dans diffrents moteurs de recherche et sites de partages comme YouTube. De ce fait, les rsultats publis par lentreprise devraient tre analyss avec modration.


C'est clair, a sent un peu le grand n'importe quoi...
Ceci tant, est-ce qu'on sait si par exemple je tape "jquery gerer un tableau" dans google, a fait un point de plus pour javascript? Parce que je m'tonne que javascript soit si faible alors qu'il y en a partout...

----------


## -gma-

> Parce que je m'tonne que javascript soit si faible alors qu'il y en a partout...


Je pense que c'est parce que on considre Javascript comme un langage plus "_secondaire_": untel va dire "je dveloppe un site en PHP ou en J2EE" pas "je dveloppe un site en Javascript".

----------


## Freem

Cet index est bti sur le data mining, qui inclue les rsultats des moteurs de recherche.
Par sur tous les moteurs, cela dis, juste les plus populaires.

Cela signifie plusieurs choses pour moi:

1_ Un langage avec une forte base de code (COBOL possde une bonne base, mais srement pas quivalente  celle d'autres langages) engendre plus de questions, parce que les gens qui ne le matrisent pas vont poser des questions dessus.
2_ Un langage qui volue engendre aussi plus de questions, au sujet de ses nouveauts.
_ Les changes qui ont lieu en dehors du net, qui ne sont pas gaux  0, surtout dans le cas de langages spcifiques, de niche, ne sont pas pris en compte. (genre COBOL je pense)

1&2 ==> plus de questions, plus de rponses ===> plus de rponses, meilleure visibilit sur les moteurs. ?====? Une question sur un langage implique t'elle que celui qui la pose aime ce langage? En ce moment, je pose des questions sur powerbuilder, parce que je dois bosser dessus. Pourtant, je ne supporte pas l'IDE, le langage est super limit (quoiqu'extensible via une interface compltement archaque allant  l'encontre mme de la notion d'objets, dont se targue le langage)... Bref, clairement, il ne figure pas dans mes langages prfrs.

Je ne me souviens plus exactement de leur mthode de calcul (je l'avais lue il y a quelques mois) mais il me semble que c'est par rapport aux chiffres prcdent, au ajouts donc, qu'ils se basent. Dans ce cas on peut ajouter ceci:
_ Les langages ayant une base de documentation suffisante et suffisamment explicite gnrent moins de questions, et moins d'ajouts, ce qui peut gnrer une baisse de popularit, selon TIOBE.


Au final, cet index n'indique que les mouvements sur le net, ne prend pas en compte l'avis des dev sur le langage dont ils parlent (on ne me fera pas croire que l'assembleur est populaire pour dvelopper... et puis d'abord, lequel, d'assembleur? Motorola? Intelx86? Assembly .NET? un autre? Et pourquoi pas le code machine tant qu'on y est...).
Cela dis, ses rsultats sur les 10 langages les plus populaires sont  peu prs pertinents pour moi.

Petite remarque par rapport  divers posts sus-cits:

Cet index n'a pas pour but de prciser les plates-formes les plus populaires. Il s'agit du dev de faon gnrale.

Que VB est moins populaire que C# n'est pas surprenant: je pense qu'il y  moins de dbutants programmeurs autodidactes, ou de bricoleurs, que de programmeurs confirms. 
Le VB est destin au bricoleur, peut ventuellement tre un bon langage pour les autodidactes, mais ces derniers finissent par changer de langage.
Il est aussi destin aux macros dans la suite office, c'est vrai. Mais je ne crois pas que ce type de dev souffre la comparaison avec le reste.
En plus de a, on parle maintenant de VB.NET. C# est aussi un langage utilisant le framework .NET. Consquence: les 2 langages sont trs proches, sauf que l'un souffre d'une bien meilleure rputation chez les professionnels selon moi (C#, bien sr)


Ahlala... je peux pas m'empcher d'avoir envie de dmolir cet index.
Soit il est prtentieux, soit il est mal compris par ses lecteurs, je ne sais de quel ct pench.
En mme temps... C'est une comme comme les prvisions mto, les sondages, les prvisions avant les lections... *Ce sont des statistiques, interprtes en chiffres durs, qui, par consquent, ne peuvent tre rels.*


[edit]
Ah, failli oublier.
Qui ne tombe pas sur une majorit de faux positifs quand il pose une question prcise  son moteur de recherche?

----------


## afranck64

> J'adore ces statistiques  troll  Nous remarquerons tous le paradoxe : chute de popularit de Python (-2,99%) et l'article suivant
> 
> Comme quoi avec des chiffres on peut dmontrer tout et son contraire.


Je pense qu'un vote, effectu par des charnus, est plus valable qu un recensement  partir de moteurs de recherche. 
Je code actuellement une petite appli en Jython (Python + paquets java:swing dans mon cas) Et Jython n tant pas trs document pour le moment, je fais des recherches  longueur de journe sur "swing-java". Et les "auto-compteurs" pourraient considrer cela comme utilisation de Java  ::aie::

----------


## Robin56

> Je pense qu'un vote, effectu par des charnus, est plus valable qu un recensement  partir de moteurs de recherche. 
> Je code actuellement une petite appli en Jython (Python + paquets java:swing dans mon cas) Et Jython n tant pas trs document pour le moment, je fais des recherches  longueur de journe sur "swing-java". Et les "auto-compteurs" pourraient considrer cela comme utilisation de Java


M'ouai pas forcment. Comme dis sur l'autre sujet, l'chantillon n'est pas trs reprsentatif par exemple et la population cible est restreinte.

Pour moi ces stats sont bancales aussi bien l'une que l'autre.

----------


## Thorna

Oui, ce sont des statistiques, et encore ralises  partir d'un "support" dont la fiabilit est plus ou moins sujette  caution... Mais bref, c'est une liste de rsultats, et s'il est intr"essant de regarder les rsultats bruts, il n'est pas moins intressant de regarder quels sont ceux qui sont cits et ceux dont on ne parle pas.
Ok, C# est en croissance, mais a fait un moment qu'il est dans le top.Purquoi ne pas remarquer plutt la croissance importante d'Objective-C, qui crase largement celle de C# ? Ce n'est pas un langage perdu  la fin du classement, il suit juste derrire C# !L'information la plus importante, sans aucun doute, c'est la croissance  10 flches du Logo : le monde de la programmation dans l'entreprise a enfin dcouvert les bienfaits de ce langage et a compris ce que l'utilisateur des innombrables applications informatiques attendait avec impatience : une tortue qui se promne sur son cran.Vive l'informatique !

----------


## Robin56

> [*]Pourquoi ne pas remarquer plutt la croissance importante d'Objective-C, qui crase largement celle de C# ? Ce n'est pas un langage perdu  la fin du classement, il suit juste derrire C# !


Pour l'exemple de l'Objective-C, j'attribuerais plus ceci  la mouvance _"ah les smartphones c'est fun, je veux un jeu sur mon tlphone !"_. Je pense donc que l'effet de mode y joue pour beaucoup.

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> Hello
> 
> Je ne suis pas sure que ces stats soient le reflet de la realit, mais ou trouver des infos sur le/les langages  connaitre si l'on veut changer de job ?


J'ai "dterr" cette vieille question datant du dbut de cette discussion, et je trouve qu'elle rejoint assez les derniers messages.

Au fond oui ce classement n'est srement pas exact. Y'a srement des erreurs de quelques places en plus ou moins. On doit aussi avoir des diffrences lies au fait qu'il s'agit d'un classement mondial et non li  un pays. On a ainsi peut-tre pas les mmes chiffres en France ou aux USA.

Mais c'est pas trop la pdm et la faon dont elle est mesure qui est intressante mais l'volution. Au fil des mois on voit ainsi des tendances se dessiner, et je pense qu'elles refltent assez la ralit.
Ex: Objective C qui progresse fortement. Rien que de trs logique quand on voit la popularit d'iOS et le succs de son AppStore. Normal que des devs s'intressent  une plateforme qui grossit chaque jour.




> Oui, ce sont des statistiques, et encore ralises  partir d'un "support" dont la fiabilit est plus ou moins sujette  caution... Mais bref, c'est une liste de rsultats, et s'il est intressant de regarder les rsultats bruts, il n'est pas moins intressant de regarder quels sont ceux qui sont cits et ceux dont on ne parle pas.
> Ok, C# est en croissance, mais a fait un moment qu'il est dans le top.Purquoi ne pas remarquer plutt la croissance importante d'Objective-C, qui crase largement celle de C# ? Ce n'est pas un langage perdu  la fin du classement, il suit juste derrire C# !


C'est d'ailleurs une chose que je me demande. L'article du jour est en effet compltement focalis sur C#. Pourquoi pas... Mais la croissance d'ObjC est largement suprieure !
3,56% contre 1,52 %, 3 places de gagnes contre 1. Et au rythme actuel ObjC passera devant C# dans quelques mois.

Tout a me donne l'impression que Developpez.net est compltement tourn vers les technos MS alors que derrire d'autres poussent fortement.

Songez par exemple qu'il va se vendre 300 millions d'appareils sous iOS l'an prochain (iPhone, iPad, iPod). Cumulez a avec la base dj installe et vous arrivez aux deux tiers de la taille de tout le march PC !

Faut donc pas s'tonner que ObjC progresse, et non le thermomtre n'est pas cass...  :;): 

Moi par contre ce qui m'tonne c'est le dcalage avec ce site. On y a l'impression qu'Apple n'a jamais exist. Rminiscence des vieilles idologies douteuses des DSI ?
N'empche qu'il y a un trs gros business qui est en train de se dvelopper, et que ce site passe compltement  ct. Alors que d'autres sites n'hsitent eux pas  en parler. Developpez.net ne soucie donc pas de sa frquentation ?  ::roll:: 

L'informatique a n'est plus "que les ordinateurs", y'a la mobilit. Et l a n'est plus MS qui dirige le jeu...




> L'information la plus importante, sans aucun doute, c'est la croissance  10 flches du Logo : le monde de la programmation dans l'entreprise a enfin dcouvert les bienfaits de ce langage et a compris ce que l'utilisateur des innombrables applications informatiques attendait avec impatience : une tortue qui se promne sur son cran.Vive l'informatique !


 ::mrgreen:: 

Oui c'est un effet amusant des statistiques. Quand les chiffres sont tellement petits quelques utilisateurs en plus ou en moins suffisent  faire des carts en pourcentages monstrueux.

----------


## ztor1

> Pour moi ces stats sont bancales aussi bien l'une que l'autre.


Moi, elles me font penser  ces agences de notations Standard & Poors et autre Moodys qui font trembler l'Europe 

Comme les agences influencent les banques et nos gouvernements, ces stats influencent le monde des "dcideurs IT" et autres grands managers. Ensuite on vous sort : "Mais pourquoi utilisez-vous le langage X et la techno Y ? alors que le langage Z et la techno V sont les plus utilises et bla bla et bla bla " 

Ensuite passer un temps fou  leur faire comprendre que le but n'est pas d'utiliser le langage/techno  la mode mais celui le plus appropri pour un environnement donn ... C'est dur

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> Pour l'exemple de l'Objective-C, j'attribuerais plus ceci  la mouvance _"ah les smartphones c'est fun, je veux un jeu sur mon tlphone !"_. Je pense donc que l'effet de mode y joue pour beaucoup.


Parce qu'un parc de 300 millions d'appareils et pas loin de 15 milliards d'applications distribues a n'est pas encore suffisant selon toi pour crer un "vrai march" ?

Il n'y a pas de "mode", on ne retournera pas aux bons vieux tlphones ordinaires du pass.
Pas plus qu'on ne remplacera les iPads par des vieux TabletPC comme outil de consultation.

De plus l'AppStore est trs loin de se limiter  des jeux, t'es compltement  ct de la plaque !

----------


## Robin56

> De plus l'AppStore est trs loin de se limiter  des jeux, t'es compltement  ct de la plaque !


Merci  toi d'tre si humble et constructif dans ton(/tes) intervention(s)...  ::roll::  



> Rminiscence des vieilles idologies douteuses des DSI ?


Et de l  accuser Developpez.net de faire de l'offuscation de rsultat, il n'y a qu'un pas que tu t'es fais un plaisir de franchir  ::mouarf::

----------


## kdmbella

> Pour rappel, lindice Tiobe se base sur le nombre de recherches lances dans diffrents moteurs de recherche et sites de partages comme YouTube.


Je me demande bien le rapport qu'il y a entre YouTube qui est serte un site de partage, et les langages de programmation ! ::calim2::

----------


## ctiti60

J'en reviens  la question de dpart  savoir ce qu'on pense du C# et sa progression face au C++.

Je n'tais pas convaincu par le C#. Je pensais que c'tait un vulgaire clone de Java fait par Microsoft pour conserver un langage  eux et empcher les gens d'aller voir le monde du libre.

Et puis, j'ai eu une formation. Et franchement, c'est un trs bon langage et ils ont galement une trs bonne plateforme de dveloppement avec Visual (MODE TRON ON - pas comme l'usine  gaz Eclipse - MODE TRON OFF  ::): ). On ne se focalise sur le dveloppement fonctionnel et moins sur les problmes techniques. 

Donc par rapport au C++, on dveloppe plus vite et il est vraiment plus agrable.

Aprs c'est un langage. Il est fait pour certaines choses et pas d'autres.

----------


## kolodz

Personnellement,
Je fais du Java et du PHP.
Je n'utilise pas de moteur de recherche pour Java. J'ai la javadoc.
Je n'utilise pas de moteur de recherche pour php. J'ai php.net

Je ne parle mme pas des personnes connaissent leurs langage.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

EDIT : Srieusement 0.5% d'assembleur ? Il faudrait coupler le toute avec un vrai taux d'utilisation.
On verrait les langages qui oblige leurs utilisateurs  faire de recherche "au pif".

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> Merci  toi d'tre si humble et constructif dans ton(/tes) intervention(s)...


Mais qu'est ce que l'humilit  avoir l dedans ? Un fait est un fait. Et je vois pas en quoi je serais fier de quoi que ce soit. Si Apple a du succs je n'en tire aucune gloire, j'y suis tranger, je ne fais que constater.

Quand au ct constructif, ton message avait bien pour but de montrer l'exemple  ne pas suivre ?  ::roll:: 




> Et de l  accuser Developpez.net de faire de l'offuscation de rsultat, il n'y a qu'un pas que tu t'es fais un plaisir de franchir


"De l'offuscation de rsultat" ? Je te laisse la responsabilit du choix douteux de mots que tu viens d'employer... Tu parles dans le vide mais tu ne prouves rien.

Moi ce que je vois c'est la chose suivante:
1/ Arrive sur le site: une barre avec Java/.net/dev.web/edi/langages/sgbd/...
On se dit OK il doit falloir cliquer sur le menu "Langages".
2/ Mais dans "Langages" on a: Langages (qui pointe sur de beaux graphiques o ObjC n'existe tout simplement pas)/Asm/c/c++/c#/pascal/perl/python/vb6/vb.net/xml/autres.
L encore on se dit pas de chances, doit falloir aller dans "autres".
3/ Et dans autres y'a un trs grand tableau "Les langages" tellement fourni qu'on pourrait le croire exhaustif, sauf que la encore point de trace d'ObjC.
4/ Et enfin faut aller bien loin dans cette page pour finalement trouver une toute petite rubrique bien cache consacre aux produits d'Apple.

Tout ceci ne peut donner que l'impression au visiteur qu'il est retourn 5 voir 10 ans en arrire,  une poque o Apple tait considre ( tort) comme peanuts.

Bref complet dcalage entre la ralit du march et la prsentation de ce site. Alors je vais pas comme toi mettre des critiques stupides sur les auteurs du site, je prfre attendre d'eux une explication.

----------


## Flaburgan

Systme => Mac.

O tu trouves le forum "programmation pour Mac OS et iOS".

Et  ct de a, toute une panoplie de tutoriels, dont "les bases de l'objective-C".

Le seul reproche que tu pourrais faire, c'est que ce n'est pas d'aprs toi le rangement idal. Mais il faut voir que les autres langages sont multi plateforme, contrairement  objective-C qui est fortement rattach  Apple, et qui a donc t jug mieux plac dans la rubrique Mac.

Cordialement,

Flaburgan

----------


## xelab

> Le seul reproche que tu pourrais faire, c'est que ce n'est pas d'aprs toi le rangement idal. Mais il faut voir que les autres langages sont multi plateforme, contrairement  objective-C qui est fortement rattach  Apple, et qui a donc t jug mieux plac dans la rubrique Mac.


Non non, il ne tient qu' lui de rdiger des tutos, faire en sorte de crer et d'toffer une rubrique Objective-C, il me semble que c'est comme a que le site fonctionne. Parce que Developpez a aussi des rubriques consacres  des technos non multi-plateforme.

----------


## Aniki

Le pire, c'est qu'il faille le justifier car Monsieur le Vendangeur pique sa crise...

@Vendangeur:
Je crois que tu dois tre le seul qui a mis si longtemps  trouver le sous forum Objective-C...
Peut-tre est-il temps de se remettre en question ?  ::roll::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Le pire, c'est qu'il faille le justifier car Monsieur le Vendangeur pique sa crise...


Je vais finir par croire que mon ide a du bon : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...s/#post6387067

 ::mouarf::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Le seul reproche que tu pourrais faire, c'est que ce n'est pas d'aprs toi le rangement idal. Mais il faut voir que les autres langages sont multi plateforme, contrairement  objective-C qui est fortement rattach  Apple, et qui a donc t jug mieux plac dans la rubrique Mac.



Bonjour, 

qu'on soit bien d'accord, je m'en fiche qu'Objective-C soit mis en retrait par rapport aux autres langages, mais nous savons tous qu'Objective-C n'est pas moins multi-plateforme que VB6 qui lui est bien prsent dans le menu.

Le silence des intervenants suivants  propos de ce lieu commun en dis long sur leur volont de troller et de s'acharner sur un contributeur qu'il n'aime pas.

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> Systme => Mac.


Mac ? Dj a commence bien... L'OS d'Apple s'appelle Mac OS X. De plus "Mac" c'est pas iOS. On dirait que tout est refourgu dans un coin alors que les technologies par leur poids aujourd'hui mriteraient certainement une meilleure mise en valeur.




> O tu trouves le forum "programmation pour Mac OS et iOS".
> 
> Et  ct de a, toute une panoplie de tutoriels, dont "les bases de l'objective-C".
> 
> Le seul reproche que tu pourrais faire, c'est que ce n'est pas d'aprs toi le rangement idal.


C'est pas un problme de "rangement" mais qu'il manque carrment des rubriques dans les menus.




> Mais il faut voir que les autres langages sont multi plateforme, contrairement  objective-C qui est fortement rattach  Apple, et qui a donc t jug mieux plac dans la rubrique Mac.


Non les langages propritaires de MS ne sont pas spcialement multi-plateformes. Sauf en bricolant... Mais si tu veux jouer l-dessus sache qu'ObjC est multiplateforme, seul le framework Cocoa ne l'est pas.

Bref t'as pas l'air de bien connatre l'ObjC. Et en suivant ta logique je demande donc qu'on retire le ".NET" des titres de menus ainsi que C#/VB/VB.NET du menu langage.

Je crois que personne n'y verra la moindre objection ?  ::roll:: 




> Bonjour, 
> 
> qu'on soit bien d'accord, je m'en fiche qu'Objective-C soit mis en retrait par rapport aux autres langages,


Pourtant y'a strictement aucune raison qu'il le soit.




> mais nous savons tous qu'Objective-C n'est pas moins multi-plateforme que VB6 qui lui est bien prsent dans le menu.


Flicitations tu viens viens de dcouvrir le principe du TSA: Tout Sauf Apple o la rgle d'employer n'importe quel argument, mme abscons et qui se retourne contre son auteur, dans le but semble tre d'viter cote que cote la prsence de la moindre technologie Apple.
a s'appliquait aux entreprises (notez l'imparfait), voil qu'on en retrouve encore des rsidus nausabonds sur certains sites internet.




> Le silence des intervenants suivants  propos de ce lieu commun en dis long sur leur volont de troller et de s'acharner sur un contributeur qu'il n'aime pas.


Je m'en fiche, non, je dirais mme que j'apprcie car ils montrent eux-mmes leurs oeillres et leur archasme... On gagne du temps.




> Je vais finir par croire que mon ide a du bon : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...s/#post6387067


Oui stigmatiser ceux qui pensent diffremment de la masse endormie dans la monoculture Microsoftienne.
Comme je disais  GanYoshi certains ici m'aident vraiment.  ::mrgreen:: 




> Le pire, c'est qu'il faille le justifier car Monsieur le Vendangeur pique sa crise...


Quand tu rponds  quelqu'un c'est naturel de se justifier. Tu dis pas: "c'est comme a et pis s'y t'es pas d'accord t'es un c*n".
Un forum a sert  dialoguer. Et je n'impose rien, je demande juste pourquoi ce site ne reflette pas du tout la pluralit des langages informatiques actuels, et qu'est-ce qui est prvu de faire pour y remdier.
C'est plutt dans les rponses de certains ici que j'en vois piquer leur crise comme tu dis...




> @Vendangeur:
> Je crois que tu dois tre le seul qui a mis si longtemps  trouver le sous forum Objective-C...
> Peut-tre est-il temps de se remettre en question ?


Un bon programmeur c'est un type cens pouvoir analyser un problme pour y rpondre.
Moi je vois dj que tu es pas capable de comprendre mon propos.

J'ai pas dis qu'il n'y avait rien de consacr  Apple sur ce site (relis bien mes prcdents messages), mais que c'tait relgu  une sous rubrique clairement pas digne de l'importance qu' ObjC aujourd'hui (et a va encore progresser).

Remise en question disais-tu ?  ::roll:: 




> Non non, il ne tient qu' lui de rdiger des tutos, faire en sorte de crer et d'toffer une rubrique Objective-C, il me semble que c'est comme a que le site fonctionne. Parce que Developpez a aussi des rubriques consacres  des technos non multi-plateforme.


En fait tu tombes dans le problme de la poule et de l'oeuf.
Tu poses le constat que si les rubriques lies  iOS/OS X ne sont pas mises en avant c'est parce que peu d'articles ont t crits  ce sujet. Soit.
Mais en mme temps si les technos d'Apple sont relgues au second (voir troisime ?) plan, un type qui passe sur ce site n'aura que peu envie d'y collaborer. Peut-tre mme qu'il croira que Developpez.net ne veut pas s'intresser  autre chose que ce qui gravite autour de MS...

Car au fond qu'est-ce que a cote de rajouter une rubrique ObjC au menu langages ? On va pas me dire que a l'allongerais dmesurment ou que a requerrais un lourd investissement en temps et argent...
D'autant que dans ce menu je vois Visual Basic. Ok, je vais dans la rubrique: j'y vois 10 publications. Je vais maintenant dans la rubrique Mac, j'y compte 28 publications (essentiellement d'ailleurs sur l'ObjC). La rubrique Pascal ? 15 publications.
J'en dduis donc que question activit, une rubrique ObjC n'aurait pas  rougir face  des langages comme Pascal ou VB6.
Donc je ne demande pas qu'on retire ces deux-l si devais suivre ta pense, mais qu'on en ajoute un de plus.
Un peu de pluralit qui semble tre ici un concept mal vu par certains ici. Et je vois pas bien de quoi ils ont peur exactement...

----------


## Flaburgan

Bonjour,

D'abord, je te remercie d'avoir maintenu dans ce dbat la politesse et l'orthographe.
Cependant, il faut tre clair, une fois de plus ton seul argument est "l'Objective-C n'est pas assez visible."

Comme un membre te l'a signal, developpez.com fonctionne sur le principe communautaire. Si tu penses qu'une volution est ncessaire, libre  toi de te rendre dans la rubrique approprie pour en faire la suggestion. Faire dvier le sujet ici n'est pas un comportement correct.

Cordialement,

Flaburgan

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> Bonjour,
> 
> D'abord, je te remercie d'avoir maintenu dans ce dbat la politesse et l'orthographe.


Oui... Je vois pas pourquoi j'aurais (contrairement  certains) chercher  faire partir le sujet en sucette, c'est clairement pas mon intrt.




> Cependant, il faut tre clair, une fois de plus ton seul argument est "l'Objective-C n'est pas assez visible."


Exactement, ce pourquoi je "milite" pour l'apparition d'une entre "Objective C" dans le menu "Langages" du site.




> Comme un membre te l'a signal, developpez.com fonctionne sur le principe communautaire.


Oui, mais disons que le membre en question avait plutt dans l'esprit d'utiliser l'argument du communautaire dans le sens: pas assez de contributions = pas de raison d'avoir une entre dans le menu. Ce  quoi je faisais remarquer que le menu comportait des langages qui avaient une activit encore moins florissante.




> Si tu penses qu'une volution est ncessaire, libre  toi de te rendre dans la rubrique approprie pour en faire la suggestion.


Merci de me l'avoir indique, j'y soumettrais l'ide.




> Faire dvier le sujet ici n'est pas un comportement correct.


Je suis pas entirement d'accord sur le fait que j'aurais fait dvier le dbat.

Mon avis est que Tiobe est un (parmi d'autres) thermomtre de l'emploi des langages de programmation.
On peut (et a ne me drange pas, j'y prendrais mme probablement part) discuter du langage A qui monte par rapport au B qui descend. Mais ce qui serais intressant (et productif) serait je pense que les dveloppeurs tiennent comme moi d'avantage compte des tendances. Car elles sont le reflet de ce qui se passe dans le monde informatique.
Don je voyais comme logique que ce site lui aussi volue.

----------


## Paul TOTH

Pour le ct communautaire, je dirais que si Objective-C est l o il est c'est pour des raison "historiques" (a fonctionne toujours a !) mme chose pour VB6 d'ailleurs.

Personnellement a ne me choquerais pas plus de voir Objective-C dans Langage ...ou XCode (c'est son nom je crois) dans EDI...mais faut pas compter sur mon pour alimenter ces rubriques ni mme les consulter  ::):  

Java est devant .NET dans les menus et je continue de bosser avec l'EDI Delphi qui est derrire 4D...tient je sais mme pas ce que c'est que 4D  ::):

----------


## xelab

> tient je sais mme pas ce que c'est que 4D


[TROLL]
Il ne vaut mieux pas savoir ce que c'est.  ::mrgreen:: 
[/TROLL]

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> l'EDI Delphi qui est derrire 4D...tient je sais mme pas ce que c'est que 4D


4D est un L4G bas sur un moteur de base de donne pouvant tourner sous Windows et Mac OS.
Ca a t (c'est) bien utilis pour crer des logiciels mtiers multiplateforme.

Dans les concurrents frontaux de 4D on peut trouver Omnis, Windev ...

----------


## Camille_B

Non seulement Objective-C est multiplateforme (il fait partie de l'ensemble de compilateurs gcc), mais, en plus, il existe un framework multiplateforme similaire  Cocoa qui se nomme GNUstep.

GNUstep n'est pas une copie de Cocoa, c'est plutt... son grand cousin. Car GNUstep est plus vieux que Cocoa !

Cocoa est une volution d'OpenStep le framework de dev des systmes NEXTStep. Et GNUstep est une implmentation d'OpenStep.

MacOSX est venu aprs.

Cela dit il est dommage que GTK ou QT ne proposent pas de bindings Objc.

----------


## Twinspirit

Je me demandais : pourquoi l'actionscript3 est-il absent de ce classement Tiobe ? 
C'est un language complet (Et bien multiplateforme, lui)... Une explication ? C'est rapport au fait que ce soit propritaire  Adobe ? Ou ce n'est pas considr comme un "vrai" language informatique ? Si oui, quels sont les critres ? 

(Non, ce n'est pas une question-troll, je suis vraiment curieux...)

----------


## Robin56

> Je me demandais : pourquoi l'actionscript3 est-il absent de ce classement Tiobe ? 
> C'est un language complet (Et bien multiplateforme, lui)... Une explication ? C'est rapport au fait que ce soit propritaire  Adobe ? Ou ce n'est pas considr comme un "vrai" language informatique ? Si oui, quels sont les critres ?


Pourquoi ? Eh bien la rponse est dans son mode de fonctionnement (il suffit de cliquer sur le lien) :



> The TIOBE Programming Community index is an indicator of the popularity of programming  languages. The index is updated once a month. The ratings are based on the number of  skilled engineers world-wide, courses and third party vendors. The popular search engines Google, Bing, Yahoo!, Wikipedia,  YouTube and Baidu are used to calculate the ratings. Observe that the TIOBE index is not about the _best_ programming  language or the language in which _most lines of code_ have been written.

----------


## afranck64

> Observe that the TIOBE index is not about the best programming language or the language in which most lines of code have been written.


Et dire qu'il y a fallit y avoir une polmique l dessus plus haut/tt.

----------


## hariman

> "Qu'est ce qu'on ne peut pas faire avec C ?"


Je suis du mme avis !
En plus, il est reconnu sur la performance qu'on y gagne.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Index Tiobe : Objective-C sacr langage de lanne 2011*
*Forte progression pour C#, Python et PHP reculent*

*Mise  jour du 13/01/2012, par Hinault Romaric*

Lanne 2011 a t marque par de nombreux changements dans la programmation. Les dveloppeurs se sont orients beaucoup plus vers le dveloppement des applications pour les plateformes mobiles.

Cest donc sans surprise que le langage Objective-C, profitant du succs de liPhone et liPad dApple, enregistre la plus forte croissante pendant lanne 2011 et est sacr langage de programmation de lanne par Tiobe.

La part de march de lObjective-C a augment depuis janvier 2011, permettant ainsi au langage de passer de la 8e position  la 5e position en janvier 2012, avec une part de 6,919% selon le classement Tiobe.

Un autre langage qui sest galement distingu est C#, qui enregistre une progression presque similaire  celle de lObjective-C au cours de lanne 2011. Le langage phare de Microsoft passe ainsi de la 6e place  la 3e place dans le classement Tiobe, avec une augmentation de 2,55% de sa part de march.

Cette popularit du C# lui permet de doubler C++ qui est en perte de vitesse, et se retrouve rtrograd en quatrime position dans le classement Tiobe, avec un recul de sa part de march de 0,72 %, estime en janvier 2012  8,063%.



Java, quant  lui reste toujours le langage le plus populaire selon lindex Tiobe, malgr une baisse de sa part de march de 0,29% au profit du C qui progresse de 1,15 % au cours de lanne 2011 et qui pourrait mme dtrner Java cette anne.

Python, qui fut le langage de lanne 2010, enregistre la plus forte perte de popularit en 2011, avec une part en recul de 3,05 % et une dgringolade dans le classement Tiobe de la 5e position  la 8e en 2012. PHP ne se porte pas plus bien et est rtrograd de la 4e position  la 6e avec une baisse de 2,13%.

Le langage Web qui fait bonne figure malgr sa 10e position dans le classement est le JavaScript qui enregistre une hausse de sa part de march de 0,73%.

Ct prvision pour 2012 : F#, Groovy et R sont les potentiels candidats pouvant bousculer le top 10 pendant 2012, au vu de leur progression au cours de lanne 2011.

Pour rappel, lindice Tiobe est bas sur le nombre dingnieurs qualifis dans le monde, des cours et des fournisseurs tiers. Les moteurs de recherche populaires sur Google, Bing, Yahoo, Wikipedia, Amazon et YouTube sont utiliss pour calculer les cotes. Donc, ces rsultats doivent tre interprts avec modration.


*Source* : Tiobe


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Quels sont les langages qui vous semblent avoir le plus gagn en popularit en 2011 ?

----------


## la.lune

Mais pourquoi le dernier indice napparat pas  l'entre de l'actualit. Mais C# vient de se classer en 3e position, il a dtrner C++  ce qui est une bonne chose ce language.
C'est trs tonnant de voire la croissance extraordinaire d'Objective-C, a s'explique bien sr, beaucoup de dveloppeurs dveloppent pour iPad, IPhone ... Le malheureux Phyton ira jusqu'o  ::?:  Il enregistre la plus plus grande perte _3.5% .

----------


## berceker united

La descente de Ruby ne m'tonne pas aussi, ainsi que PHP qui , je trouve, du mal  voluer sur le langue mais plus des outils qu'ils utilisent.

----------


## Luc Hermitte

Pas les mme tendances sur ohloh

Au fait, autre analyse chez Dr Dobb's qui tente de faire le rapprochement avec ce qui se passe.

----------


## Freem

Ohloh me parat avoir une mthode plus sure, personnellement. Ils se basent sur les commits effectus. Si la mthode  une faille vidente, je pense qu'elle n'est pas pire (loin de la mme) que celle tiobe, qui arrive  se baser (en partie) sur youtube XD

Faudra que je regarde plus en dtails par contre, parce que pour connatre le nombre de commits, a doit tre sur des dpts public, ce qui implique que les ressources propritaires sont caches, ce classement n'indique donc pas la part "closed source" des langages.

Ce qui est sr, c'est que mettre ces deux classements cte  cte donne des rsultats moins exotiques, et, comme  chaque fois que l'on confronte plusieurs sources, plus fiables.
Par rapport  ce qui est dis dans l'article, je n'ai pas pris le temps d'analyser, mais je trouve que c'est plutt une bonne chose, si les langages de scripts diminuent en popularit/utilisation. Peut-tre qu'on aura de moins en moins de ressources gches en utilisant des logiciels qui pourraient (devraient?) tre plus lgers... Let's see.

----------


## xelab

> La descente de Ruby ne m'tonne pas aussi


Pourquoi? Il me semble que ce langage a toujours pas mal de succs aux US avec le framework Rails notamment, en France c'est vrai que c'est plus une niche.

----------


## souviron34

> Pas les mme tendances sur ohloh
> 
> Au fait, autre analyse chez Dr Dobb's qui tente de faire le rapprochement avec ce qui se passe.


 ::ccool:: 

Merci

Trs intressant..

Je note que globalement, C, C++ et Java sont en gros  galit, ce qui n'est pas trs tonnant (_et que je maintiens depuis le dbut : une diffrence de paradigme n'est que a... ce n'est pas LA solution_) 

Je note aussi, suivant ton premier lien :




> However, the move to non-scripting languages, because it's occurring uniformly across so many idioms, might well augur the end of the cycle that held developer time was worth the sacrificing of performance and closeness to the execution platform


Ce qui semblait relativement vident l aussi..

Ah.. La mode... !!!

----------


## berceker united

> Pourquoi? Il me semble que ce langage a toujours pas mal de succs aux US avec le framework Rails notamment, en France c'est vrai que c'est plus une niche.


Il est vrai que j'ai trop tendance  pas segmenter la popularit des langages et techno par pays ou rgion du monde. Il est vrai que Ruby est trs utilis au tats-Unis comme en Asie. Exemple aussi, je savais pas que Coldfusion tait bien implant aussi la-bas alors qu'en France c'est le dsert quasiment.
Merci de me le faire rappeler  ::ccool::

----------


## Freem

Au fait: y'a une bourde dans le titre:




> Python sacr langage de l'anne d'aprs TIOBE Software 
> Index Tiobe : Objective-C sacr langage de lanne 2011


Dans le 1er sujet... oubli d'dition je suppose?  ::P: 

(cet oubli me fait d'ailleurs rflchir un peu plus sur la notion de "machin de l'anne" avec les sacres qui s'enchanent dans la mme anne... mouarf)

----------


## camus3

Un classement tout droit sorti d'un google trends ... C'est quoi un langage populaire ? utilis par le plus de gens possible ? cela ne veut rien dire. Dans ce cas Javascript devrait tre numro 1... ::roll:: 

Un meilleurs classement serait dj de diffrencier chaque secteurs ( dv web , dev mobile , dev systme ,client lourd , client web , BDD , programmation de micro contrleurs ,  etc ... ) , chaque plateforme , et certaines zones gographiques et ensuite compter le nombre de projets dans telle ou telle technologie.

Mais forcment , une tude srieuse cela cote plus cher qu'un simple google trends... En fait de telles tudes existent mais laccs aux rsultats est bien entendu payant.  ::mouarf::

----------


## KaNaRette

Pascal en 14e position ? Quel classement pertinent...

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

Pardonnez ma fcheuse habitude  radoter un peu, mais comment on peut expliquer que Objective C qualifi de "langage de l'anne", n'est toujours pas sa place dans le menu Langages du site ?

Je dis que je radote car vu sa forte progression j'en avais dj parl ici-mme il y a quelques semaines. Ce  quoi on m'avais assez judicieusement rpondu d'mettre une suggestion dans la rubrique du forum consacr aux amliorations du site.
J'ai donc fait cela:
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d28...s/#post6392860
Rsultat: pas le moindre commentaire.

Le seul endroit o il y a eu une raction fut ici-mme, et a n'a pas t trs positif ou constructif. On m'a en effet expliqu qu'il ne fallait pas que cela se fasse:
-parce que c'tait un effet de mode ultra-phmre. Sauf que a n'en prend pas le chemin.
-parce que Objective C c'est trop li  Apple. Sauf que certains confondent langages (Obj C) et frameworks (Cocoa). De plus on ne me fera pas croire que d'autres langages ne sont pas lis  une entreprise (C#/VB avec MS, ou Java avec Oracle).
-parce que je "pique ma crise". Sauf que... euh... LOL ?  ::roll:: 

Donc mon impression est qu'il va pas tre facile de faire bouger les choses... a me rappelle d'ailleurs un article rcent du site consacr  la difficult  l'informatique Franaise de progresser. Je crois que cette incapacit  voluer et  composer avec un monde qui change se constate ici-mme.

Critiquer pour le plaisir de le faire ne m'intresse pas, mon ide est plutt de pousser au mouvement, chose qui a l'air de terroriser certains ici... On se demande bien pourquoi ?

----------


## afranck64

> Pas les mme tendances sur ohloh


Il n'y a rien  redire l dessus.

----------


## berceker united

> Pardonnez ma fcheuse habitude  radoter un peu, mais comment on peut expliquer que Objective C qualifi de "langage de l'anne", n'est toujours pas sa place dans le menu Langages du site ?
> 
> Je dis que je radote car vu sa forte progression j'en avais dj parl ici-mme il y a quelques semaines. Ce  quoi on m'avais assez judicieusement rpondu d'mettre une suggestion dans la rubrique du forum consacr aux amliorations du site.
> J'ai donc fait cela:
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d28...s/#post6392860
> Rsultat: pas le moindre commentaire.
> 
> Le seul endroit o il y a eu une raction fut ici-mme, et a n'a pas t trs positif ou constructif. On m'a en effet expliqu qu'il ne fallait pas que cela se fasse:
> -parce que c'tait un effet de mode ultra-phmre. Sauf que a n'en prend pas le chemin.
> ...


Personnellement j'en fais pas, mais je suis avec toi  ::ccool::  . En effet, j'ai cherch et j'ai pas trouv et au vu de l'augmentation de sa popularit, il y a pas de raison qu'il puisse pas y avoir sa place.

----------


## Aniki

> ...
> -parce que je "pique ma crise". Sauf que... euh... LOL ?


J'imagine que tu fais rfrence  ce post :



> Le pire, c'est qu'il faille le justifier car Monsieur le Vendangeur pique sa crise...
> 
> @Vendangeur:
> Je crois que tu dois tre le seul qui a mis si longtemps  trouver le sous forum Objective-C...
> Peut-tre est-il temps de se remettre en question ?


Comme je vois qu tu n'as pas compris ma remarque, sache que le "Monsieur le Vendangeur pique sa crise" critiquait la forme de ton message plus que le fond. Mais je dois avouer que la forme de mon post n'tait pas terrible non plus... et m'en excuse !



> ...
> Moi par contre ce qui m'tonne c'est le dcalage avec ce site. On y a l'impression qu'Apple n'a jamais exist. *Rminiscence des vieilles idologies douteuses des DSI* ?
> N'empche qu'il y a un trs gros business qui est en train de se dvelopper, et que ce site passe compltement  ct. Alors que d'autres sites n'hsitent eux pas  en parler. Developpez.net ne soucie donc pas de sa frquentation ?


Sinon pour la question de la cration d'un sous forum Objective, j'avoue avoir rpondu un peu vite. La lecture du passage que j'ai cit m'avait piqu au vif.

En fait, je ne sais pas si l'Objective C est si utilis que a en ce moment. C'est trs probable que le nombre de dev Obj C a du exploser ces dernires annes. Doit-il avoir son sous forum pour cela ? J'en sais rien, je dirais que oui  priori.

Mais je pense qu'insinuer que DVP ne cre pas ce sous forum pour des raisons aussi dbiles que celle marque en gras, l'est tout autant.

----------


## trash_07

J'aurais bien aim savoir ou se situe le cobol dans ce diagramme. Car mine de rien il est encore fortement utilis.

----------


## Robin56

> J'aurais bien aim savoir ou se situe le cobol dans ce diagramme. Car mine de rien il est encore fortement utilis.


Il est situ  la 31me place avec 0.393% d'aprs le lien en source.

----------


## Freem

> J'aurais bien aim savoir ou se situe le cobol dans ce diagramme. Car mine de rien il est encore fortement utilis.


C'est pas un indicateur d'utilisation des langages, mais de la popularit.
Et j'ai un troll qui me dmange: on peut pas dire que COBOL soit populaire  ::pastaper:: 

Au passage, il est pas mal utilis, mais seulement la ou il faut maintenir des applis dans ce langage, c'est  dire le secteur bancaire surtout, si je ne m'abuse.
Vu  quel point l'informatique s'est tendue, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse dire que le secteur financier soit toujours, en terme de quantit de code, l'un des plus importants. Et donc, un langage qui ne sert que dans ce secteur (langage de niche), et qui  tout de mme une rputation peu enviable  ce que j'ai entendu dire,  peu de chances d'tre aussi populaire que les langages plus rcents et gnralistes.

Un peu comme l'assembleur qui ne retournera probablement jamais en 1re place quoi.

----------


## SurferIX

> Un peu comme l'assembleur qui ne retournera probablement jamais en 1re place quoi.


Quel dommage ! Ca en liminerait, des lignes de codes faites  l'arrache genre je teste a fonctionne je laisse. L, pas le droit  l'erreur  ::mouarf:: 

Concernant Objective C, je voulais m'y pencher, mais cette ligne sur wikipedia m'a tout fait stopper :

Contrairement au C++, il ne permet pas l'hritage multiple.

Je m'arrache dj la tte en Php et je dois bidouiller pour arriver  mes fins, et les "traits" on un peu rsolu ce problme, alors c'est pas pour recommencer  me prendre la tte avec Objective C !

----------


## air-dex

+1 pour une partie Objectve-C sur DVP mme si  l'instar de berceker united je n'en ai pas l'utilit. Il y a bien des parties pour le dveloppement Android et Windows Phone. Pourquoi l'iPhone et l'iPad n'auraient pas le droit eux aussi  leur section ?




> -parce que Objective C c'est trop li  Apple. Sauf que certains confondent langages (Obj C) et frameworks (Cocoa). De plus on ne me fera pas croire que d'autres langages ne sont pas lis  une entreprise (C#/VB avec MS, ou Java avec Oracle).


Soit mais qui utilise Objective-C en dehors de dveloppements lis aux technologies Apple ? Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a personne (j'en connais qui l'ont fait), mais il y en a beaucoup moins que pour le C# et du non Microsoft (Mono dans les jeux vidos, par exemple) et que pour le Java en dehors des technologies Sun/Oracle (les exemples ne manquent pas).

----------


## kisitomomotene

Quelqu'un peut me dire les types d'applications actuellement dvelopper en C, pour  le rendre si populaire? car je crois, de tous les langages cits, C est celui qui est le plus "bas niveau" et je ne comprend pas qu'un langage de "bas niveau" occupe le deuxime place et bientt la premire selon les prvisions. Un peu comme si on disait que l'assembleur occupe la 3eme place, je trouverais cela tout aussi surprenant.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Quelqu'un peut me dire les types d'applications actuellement dvelopper en C, pour  le rendre si populaire? car je crois, de tous les langages cits, C est celui qui est le plus "bas niveau" et je ne comprend pas qu'un langage de "bas niveau" occupe le deuxime place et bientt la premire selon les prvisions. Un peu comme si on disait que l'assembleur occupe la 3eme place, je trouverais cela tout aussi surprenant.


--Linux
--Mac OS X
--Windows (sans doute)
--Git
--XFCE
--LXDE

etc.....

C'est avant tout utilis pour la programmation systme et les programmes ayant de gros besoins de performances.

----------


## Traroth2

Tiens, une question saugrenue : la colonne "Status" du tableau, avec comme valeur A ou B, elle reprsente quoi ? Je n'ai pas trouv non plus sur le site de Tiobe...

----------


## bioinfornatics

il est de notoriot publique ou du moins dans les consciences de tout a chacun que les chiffres influent le jugement. dans notre cas ici prsent les langages  la mode.

je me permet de siganler une egnieme fois que l'indice tiobe est compltement biais. Dans certains langage ils utilisent pas "foo programming" pour chercher. Pour diffrentes raisons.

par exemple mon petit script python introgeant la popularit des langages sur un gestionnaire de projet de plus en plus populaire. me donne comme rsultat:



```

```

C'est drle comme tiobe est biais...

source du script:



```

```

----------


## Uther

Ta mthode aussi est assez biaise. Les projets que l'on retrouve sur github ou Sourceforge ne sont pas non plus reprsentatifs de ce que l'on trouve dans la majorit des entreprises.

----------


## Luc Hermitte

Non, mais c'est potentiellement reprsentatif de l'activit de la communaut en matire de COTS (... non commerciaux).
Aprs c'est sr que les plateformes iBidule ne sont pas trs orientes open-source ou libre et que l'on verra trs peu de projets objective-C sur les diverses forges en ligne.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Index Tiobe : Java recule encore, mais demeure toujours numro 1*
*suivi de prs par C, Visual Basic cde ses parts  VB.NET qui fait son entre dans le top 20* 

*Mise  jour du 08/02/2012*


Lditeur de logiciels TIOBE, vient de publier son classement sur la popularit des langages de programmation pour le mois de fvrier.

Le peloton de tte est toujours men par Java et C qui sont au coude  coude. Le langage Java qui peine a gard sa place de leader, enregistre un recule de 1,43% par rapport au mois de fvrier 2010 et se retrouve avec une part de 1,43%, talonn de prs par C, dont la part augmente de 1,54% par rapport au mme mois de lanne prcdente.

Malgr cette baisse constante de Java, Tiobe souligne que le langage devrait nanmoins garder la tte du classement pendant plusieurs mois encore, grce  la popularit de la plateforme mobile Android.

 Java a une chance de rester numro 1 maintenant quAndroid est la plateforme mobile la plus utilise  a dclar Paul Jansen, directeur gnral de TIOBE.  Cependant, beaucoup de petits appareils sont  encore en cours de programmation en C. Je mattends  ce que Java reste numro 1 pendant au moins les six prochains mois. 

Derrire C, on retrouve le langage de Microsoft C# qui continue sa progression avec une part de 8,653, suivi par C++ dont la publication de la rcente norme du langage ne lempche pas de perdre de plus en plus du terrain avec une part estime  7,853%. LObjective C passe de la huitime position en fvrier 2010  la cinquime position avec une part de 7,062.

Tiobe souligne galement que le langage objet VB.NET, drive de Visual Basic gagne en popularit, tandis que son prdcesseur perd de plus en plus destime auprs des dveloppeurs.  VB.NET dtient actuellement une part de 0,796% et entre dans le top 20, tandis Visual Basic recule de 0,61 % avec une part de 4,315%.

Autres faits intressants : Groovy sapproche du top 20 en grimpant de 8 places, CFML (ColdFusion) fait son retour dans le top 50.



Il est  noter que le classement Tiobe ne reflte pas exactement la ralit, du fait quil est bas sur les analyses des recherches sur le Web (Google, Bing, Yahoo, etc.).



*Source* : Tiobe

----------


## ztor1

> Tiens, une question saugrenue : la colonne "Status" du tableau, avec comme valeur A ou B, elle reprsente quoi ? Je n'ai pas trouv non plus sur le site de Tiobe...



Bonjour la rponse doit se trouver l

http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/conte...definition.htm

@+

----------


## Jcpan

The Transparent Language Popularity Index

Results: February 2012 update

http://lang-index.sourceforge.net/

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Index Tiobe : JavaScript surpasse Python et Perl*
*les langages Go et Dart de Google absents du top 50*

*Mise  jour du 13/03/2012*

Comme chaque dbut de mois, lIndex Tiobe qui fournit une analyse de la popularit des langages de programmation est disponible.

Le classement pour mars montre une utilisation de plus en plus croissante de JavaScript dans les sites Web. Le langage de script passe devant Perl et Pyhton dans la liste Tiobe avec une part de 3,38% en hausse de 1,52%.

Tiobe prvoit que la popularit du langage va encore augmenter dans les mois  venir et devrait sans doute bnficier de lattrait du dveloppement dapplications natif en JavaScript dans le prochain OS de Microsoft Windows 8.

Autre fait intressant soulign par Tiobe. Alors que les grandes entreprises IT comme Microsoft, Oracle et Apple ont chacun un de leurs langages de programmation dans le top 10, Google semble incapable de raliser la mme chose. Le langage Go de lditeur est sorti du top 50 ce mois, tandis que Dart malgr la publication de sa machine virtuelle ne se retrouve qu la 78e position.

Le peloton de tte est toujours men par Java, suivi de prs par C avec une lgre diffrence de 0,023 point.  ce rythme, Java sera probablement bientt relgu en seconde position aprs quelques annes de rgne.



Il est  noter que le classement Tiobe ne reflte pas exactement la ralit, du fait quil est bas sur les analyses des recherches sur le Web (Google, Bing, Yahoo, etc.).


*Source* : Tiobe

----------


## KaNaRette

La popularit de JS ne m'tonne pas, maintenant que le HTML5 se dveloppe vraiment, le langage prend une nouvelle dimension qui lui permet d'tre comparable  d'autres langages (il peut maintenant avoir des applications similaires).

Sinon le top a l'air assez cohrent, mme si la mesure reste contestable  :;):

----------


## Robin56

Maintenant que l'on en est rendu  mettre  jour ce fil avec les statistiques mensuelles, ne devrait-on pas renommer le sujet en "Index de popularit des langages selon TIOBE Software" ou quelque chose s'en rapprochant ?

----------


## rambc

Existe-t-il d'autres indices ?

----------


## Uther

Il y en a plusieurs, aucun ne peux tre considr fiable.

----------


## MadScratchy

En 18e position, c'est le language Logo avec la tortue ?

----------


## ferber

En mme temps ce n'est pas trs tonnant, pour les langages mature
la plus parts des I.d.e. offre une auto-compltion et une doc intgr, *avec le js il faut obligatoirement avoir google sous la main*.
Quand j'utilise flash-develop je n'ais pas besoins de google, l'auto-compltion est superbe.
Avec QT c'est lgrement diffrent, car du coup la doc de Qt tant local et en html ( sans recherche intgr ), elle est moins pratique que google. C'est la que je me dit qu'une version flash/air de la doc de Qt serrait bien plus pratique, si quelquun  a je suis preneur.
Tous a pour dire que je pense que le nombre de recherche et rvlateur d'un manque d'outils de qualits. Cela peut aussi venir des libs utiliss avec des doc mal/pas intgr aux ides forant le dveloppeur  utiliser google. Et aussi aux diffrentes version de js, fonctionnant diffremment sur tel ou tel navigateur...

----------


## spidermario

La documentation de Qt a bien une recherche intgre, avec Qt Assistant. Il y a galement de l’auto-compltion avec Qt Creator (et d’autres).

----------


## ferber

Malheureusement je n'utilise pas qt crator, et l'auto-compltion de l'ide que j'utilise actuellement donne des rsultats inutilisable (  mieux qu'en Js,mais pas formidable).
Et pour Qt assistant je vais voir si il est intgrable  l'ide que j'utilise actuellement.

----------


## dissert

L'index TIOBE n'a aucune pertinence relle. Son calcul est trs flou, sa mthode de calcul n'est pas du tout transparente. De plus, on parle tout le temps de diffrence sur des pouillimes qui n'ont encore moins de sens sur des langages qui ne sont pas comparables (ici les rsultats compars de Javascript et Perl ??!!?? WTF).

Cet index est encore plus absurde que les sondages d'hier sur les prsidentielles (pour ceux qui liront ce commentaire dans un sicle, hier, deux sondages ont annonc exactement l'inverse l'un de l'autre).

Arrtez de vous faire le relais d'un index aussi peu srieux et des analyses qui ne devraient se faire qu'autour d'une petite poire ("Christine tu nous remets a, on va se faire une petite nanalyse !").

----------


## tontonnux

> ici les rsultats compars de Javascript et Perl ??!!?? WTF


Entirement d'accord !
Il faudrait vrifier sur les forums de Mr Bricolage si il existe des """indices""" pour dire :
Les tournevis viennent de passer devant les marteaux ! Bientt la mort des marteaux ?!

Stop.
Deux outils diffrents avec des usages diffrents ne peuvent se retrouver ensemble dans ce type de tableau.

Bref, l'index Tiobe c'est du caca. Et c'est pas par ce qu'on a pas forcment mieux qu'il faut lui donner plus d'importance qu'il ne le mrite.

Perso, plutt que de vouloir changer le titre du thread, je prfrerai qu'on le laisse mourir tranquillement et qu'on ne parle plus de cet indice dont, au final personne ne peut tirer la moindre conclusion utile ( part placer le nom de Tiobe videmment).

Srieusement, il faudrait arrter avec cette tendance qui vise  prendre des communications marketing comme source d'information. a devient vraiment n'importe quoi...


Edit :
@MadScratchy : j'adore ton avatar !  ::D:

----------


## glad33bx

Pour info la mthodologie de calcul employe est indique ici :

http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/conte...definition.htm

et c'est plus que subjectif !! ::roll::

----------


## Zerte

L'indice TIOBE est base sur une trs bonne ide AMHA, en raison de l'norme masse de pages Internet et d'une certaine diversit des moteurs de recherche. Probablement les rsultats sont assembls  la main (dj vu des sauts 0.35% -> 0.53% -> 0.35% qui sentent la faute de frappe)

L'indice suivant est bas sur cette ide, mais totalement transparent, vrifiable et automatis: LPI  ::D: .

----------


## bioinfornatics

Oui il est pas mal LPI  :;): 
Le langage D 13eme position \o/

----------


## Invit

Il est certain que l'on ne peut prendre cette analyse au srieux.
J'tudie Dart en ce moment, et celui-ci n'a pratiquement aucune ressource Web  part sa documentation officielle.
Je passe donc beaucoup de temps  tudier ce langage sans faire la moindre recherche Web, je ne suis donc pas pris en compte.

D'un point de vue professionnel, je code en php, un langage que je connais et matrise trs bien, je ne fais donc, que trs peut de recherche.

Cet index, dans le meilleur des cas, ne pourrais seulement rvler sur quelle langage les nophytes portent leur curiosit.

Et encore....

----------


## Invit

> Bref, l'index Tiobe c'est du caca. Et c'est pas par ce qu'on a pas forcment mieux qu'il faut lui donner plus d'importance qu'il ne le mrite.


donc si je suis la *logique* de raisonnement c'est completement faux de dire que java est premier c deuxieme c# troisieme c++ quatrieme ...etc  ?????

----------


## glad33bx

> donc si je suis la *logique* de raisonnement c'est completement faux de dire que java est premier c deuxieme c# troisieme c++ quatrieme ...etc  ?????


Bin, personne ne pourra te contredire, vu que c'est impossible d'avoir des chiffres fiables !!  ::aie:: 

Tu peux crer ton propre indice sur les critres que tu veux (lever du soleil ou de la lune), et il sera aussi valable que TIOBE  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zerte

> Bin, personne ne pourra te contredire, vu que c'est impossible d'avoir des chiffres fiables !!


Si, c'est possible: tu tlcharges LPI, tu cales les pondrations des moteurs de recherche sur celles indiques par TIOBE et tu fais tourner la machine...




> Tu peux crer ton propre indice sur les critres que tu veux (lever du soleil ou de la lune), et il sera aussi valable que TIOBE


C'est aussi vrai. Chacun peut mettre les critres et pondrations qu'il veut: le choix est subjectif.

----------


## ___r3

Java no 1 grce  sa pouplarit auprs des universits je suppose..
Ohhh la belle javadoc  ::aie::

----------


## Robin56

> Java no 1 grce  sa pouplarit auprs des universits je suppose..
> Ohhh la belle javadoc


Don't feed the troll.

----------


## Traroth2

> Don't feed the troll.


Non mais il a raison, quoi. Si quelqu'un connait une entreprise qui utilise du Java pour ses projets, qu'il le dise ! C'est pas du tout utilis, comme langage, tout le monde sait a !

A troll, troll et demi, hein, r3 !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Uther

> Java no 1 grce  sa pouplarit auprs des universits je suppose..
> Ohhh la belle javadoc


Rigoles si tu veux, mais depuis que je fait du .net, la Javadoc me manque normment, quant au javascript je n'ose mme pas en parler.
Elle est peut-tre moche graphiquement mais elle est clairement la plus pratique que toutes celles que j'ai vue.

----------


## unknow0

> Rigoles si tu veux, mais depuis que je fait du .net, la Javadoc me manque normment, quant au javascript je n'ose mme pas en parler.
> Elle est peut-tre moche graphiquement mais elle est clairement la plus pratique que toutes celles que j'ai vue.


rhooo msdn c'est super bien tu a mme des lien dans la doc qui donne sur des pages inexistante ou qu'en chinois. la javadoc tu a pas cette petite pointe de surprise et de dcouverte, tu clic tu a se que tu veux  ::aie::

----------


## Folgore

Y a juste la fievre des appli mobiles et inutiles sur le web... quand la fivre sera pass, les niches clater, le javascript va retourner dans sa tombe et mettre a nouveau en avant de vrai langages de programmation objet  ::ccool::

----------


## air-dex

> Y a juste la fievre des appli mobiles et inutiles sur le web... quand la fivre sera pass, les niches clater, le javascript va retourner dans sa tombe et mettre a nouveau en avant de vrai langages de programmation objet


Le JavaScript a peut-tre aussi la chance d'tre au bon endroit au bon moment. Rien n'empche un autre langage d'clater et de dtrner le JS. (Dart ?)

----------


## gilwath

> Y a juste la fievre des appli mobiles et inutiles sur le web... quand la fivre sera pass, les niches clater, le javascript va retourner dans sa tombe et mettre a nouveau en avant de vrai langages de programmation objet


Je pense pas que justement a va retomber, quand on voit l'essor de nodejs par exemple. Et il n'existe pas de "vrai langages de programmation objet" juste que javascript n'a pas le mme paradigme que Java, C#. Et sous entendre qu'il y a que l'objet pour programmer c'est un peu malvenu surtout quand on vois le renouveau de la programmation fonctionnelle avec Scala et Clojure.

----------


## jack-ft

> En 18e position, c'est le language Logo avec la tortue ?


Ah... le langage Logo!  J'ai crit mon premier moteur d'infrence de systme expert d'ordre 1 en Logo... sur un Goupil 2... que du bonheur...  nostalgie...

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Index TIOBE : Java perd sa place de numro 1 en faveur de C*
*forte progression pour Objective-C*

*Mise  jour du 10/04/2012*

Aprs plusieurs mois de rgne, Java perd sa place de langage de programmation numro 1 en faveur de C selon lIndice Tiobe pour avril 2012.

Depuis plusieurs mois, Java a enregistr une baisse constante de sa popularit, et a recul de 2,02 points entre avril 2011 et avril 2012.  La part du langage est estime  17% en dessous de celle de C qui est de 17,5% avec une progression de 1,3% par rapport  la mme priode de lan dernier.

Nanmoins, Tiobe estime que C ne devrait pas garder cette place de leader pendant longtemps. Java devrait profiter de la popularit dAndroid et son environnement de dveloppement bas sur le langage pour rester stable ou revenir sur le podium.

Pour les autres langages, C++ reprend la troisime position du classement avec une part de 8,89%. Grosse progression pour Objective-C qui se retrouve  la quatrime position avec une hausse de 3,8 points par rapport  la mme priode de lanne dernire.



Pour les langages de programmation de Microsoft, lgre baisse de C#  7,3% et croissance constante de Visual Basic .NET qui passe de la 34e position  la 14e davril 2011  avril 2012 dans le classement Tiobe.

Pour rappel, lindice Tiobe est bas sur le nombre dingnieurs qualifis dans le monde, des cours et des fournisseurs tiers. Les moteurs de recherche populaires sur Google, Bing, Yahoo, Wikipedia, Amazon et YouTube sont utiliss pour calculer les cotes. Donc, ces rsultats doivent tre interprts avec modration.



*Source* : Tiobe

----------


## ManusDei

Et dans la 3me, les rsutats du Quint...  ::mouarf::  (c'est le ton de la news qui veut a)

----------


## tonnebrre

pas de chance alors et moi qui bosse pour apprendre java  ::(:

----------


## FirePrawn

tonnebrre il y a  peine 0.5% de diffrence entre les deux langages ( C et Java ).
Comme c'est crit, c'est  prendre avec des pincettes. Apprendre Java aujourd'hui n'est absolument pas une perte de temps crois moi  :;):

----------


## berceker united

> pas de chance alors et moi qui bosse pour apprendre java


Si tu cherches  apprendre un langage en fonction de la mto du jours, t'es mal barr  ::?: 
L'indewx Tiobe n'est qu'une tendance sur un support particulier. C'est comme si tu demandais  ta petite grenouille, comment dois-je m'habiller demain. Je suis pas dev Java mais tu peux apprendre ce langage  ::):

----------


## mitkl

Si Android peut expliquer un retour comme n1 sur l'Indice Tiobe pour Java dans les temps  avenir, qu'est-ce qui peut bien expliquer cette monte (qui a l'air provisoire) du C ?

----------


## kisitomomotene

Moi mme j'aimerais qu'on m'explique la monte de C.

----------


## mala92

Perso, le trio de tte (dans le dsordre) C/C++/Java le restera encore un bon moment.

(je pense qu'Objective-C a teint sa "vitesse de croisire")

----------


## Bousk

Je suis d'accord.
Historiquement la quantit de code en C est encore norme, et la majorit des nouvelles API se basent toujours sur du C.
Plus que la monte du C, il faut surtout voir la baisse du JAVA amha, le C restant toujours au mme niveau  +/- 1.

----------


## Uther

> tonnebrre il y a  peine 0.5% de diffrence entre les deux langages ( C et Java ).
> Comme c'est crit, c'est  prendre avec des pincettes. Apprendre Java aujourd'hui n'est absolument pas une perte de temps crois moi


Ce classement n'est pas  prendre avec des pincettes, c'est juste  jeter  la poubelle. Il ne s'agit en fait pas du tout d'un indice de popularit mais d'un indice sur les quantit de recherches effectues sur les moteurs. 

Bref, a n'a pas vraiment de sens. Personnellement plus je travaille avec un langage, moins je fais de recherches dessus, ou alors c'est qu'il est super mal document.

On vois dailleurs un exemple particulirement criant: le logo, un langage uniquement ducatif qui est l seulement parce que des lves perdus recherchent des informations dessus. Personne n'envisagerais srieusement de l'utiliser pour une application professionnelle.

Je pense qu'il est grand temps que developpez.com arrte de faire des news sur ce classement sans valeur.

----------


## kolodz

Si tu recherche un information sur un langage dans google, c'est que t'es  la ramasse.*
Java : javadoc
Php : php.net
C#(et autre langage microsoft) : msdn
...

*Sauf cas complexe.

Ce que je trouve dommage dans ces statistiques, c'est labsence totale des valeur de base
 17.555% de combien de recherche ? 
 Augmentation du nombre de recherche en absolu ? De combien ?

C'est comme prendre le nombre de nouveau projet cre sous SVN. Si t'as plus de projet en Java(ou autres) c'est pas qu'il n'y a plus de projet Java. C'est que tu n'as plus de projet Java *sous SVN*. (Git n'existe pas)

Bref, c'est un sujet  troll.

K

----------


## pseudocode

> Si Android peut expliquer un retour comme n1 sur l'Indice Tiobe pour Java dans les temps  avenir, qu'est-ce qui peut bien expliquer cette monte (qui a l'air provisoire) du C ?


Le portage des routines Java les plus lentes, via JNI.  ::D: 

 ::pastaper::

----------


## fregolo52

> Ce classement n'est pas  prendre avec des pincettes, c'est juste  jeter  la poubelle. Il ne s'agit en fait pas du tout d'un indice de popularit mais d'un indice sur les quantit de recherches effectues sur les moteurs.


Ca veut dire que les dveloppeurs Java sont des btes de course (pas besoin de chercher, tout dans la tte) contrairement aux dveloppeurs C.  ::mouarf:: 
C'est clair qu'en Java, on va faire beaucoup moins de recherches pour faire un dv multi plateformes.  ::aie:: 



> Bref, c'est un sujet  troll.


Ou doubler des discussions qui sont sur un autre forum : Dbat C++/Java (voire C#/Java)

----------


## Uther

> Ca veut dire que les dveloppeurs Java sont des btes de course (pas besoin de chercher, tout dans la tte) contrairement aux dveloppeurs C.
> C'est clair qu'en Java, on va faire beaucoup moins de recherches pour faire un dv multi plateformes.


Plutt pas besoin de chercher, tout dans la doc. Personnellement c'est sur les langages que je ne connais pas, trs peu ou trs mal documents que je fais mes recherches. Quand je fais du java ou du C++ avec des API correctement documentes comme QT, je n'ai quasiment jamais besoin de faire des recherche. Si t'as pas le niveau pour faire le code toi mme  partir d'outils bien documents, c'est qu'il y a un sacr problme quelque-part.

Par contre quand je suis contraint d'utiliser ponctuellement un langage que je ne connais pas trop et que je ne ferai jamais l'effort d'apprendre car mon usage restera trs ponctuel (typiquement les langages de scripts ou spcialiss comme Perl, PL/SQL, TSQL), l je fais beaucoup de recherches.

----------


## karbos

> Si tu recherche un information sur un langage dans google, c'est que t'es  la ramasse.*


Perso je cherche souvent des infos  propos d'une mthode ou d'une API mal documente en Java depuis Google et je tombe parfois sur des topics de Developpez auxquels tu as rpondu kolodz... :8O:

----------


## Npomucne

> Ce classement n'est pas  prendre avec des pincettes, c'est juste  jeter  la poubelle. Il ne s'agit en fait pas du tout d'un indice de popularit mais d'un indice sur les quantit de recherches effectues sur les moteurs. 
> 
> Bref, a n'a pas vraiment de sens. Personnellement plus je travaille avec un langage, moins je fais de recherches dessus, ou alors c'est qu'il est super mal document.
> 
> On vois dailleurs un exemple particulirement criant: le logo, un langage uniquement ducatif qui est l seulement parce que des lves perdus recherchent des informations dessus. Personne n'envisagerais srieusement de l'utiliser pour une application professionnelle.
> 
> Je pense qu'il est grand temps que developpez.com arrte de faire des news sur ce classement sans valeur.


+1

En plus de la mthode contestable de popularit, je continue d'tre tonn que cet indice compare 
des outils aussi diffrents que Java et Transac-SQL 
c'est comme comparer un tournevis  une cl  molette

----------


## fregolo52

> Plutt pas besoin de chercher, tout dans la doc. Personnellement c'est sur les langages que je ne connais pas, trs peu ou trs mal documents que je fais mes recherches. Quand je fais du java ou du C++ avec des API correctement documentes comme QT, je n'ai quasiment jamais besoin de faire des recherche. Si t'as pas le niveau pour faire le code toi mme  partir d'outils bien documents, c'est qu'il y a un sacr problme quelque-part.


Donc, le C (voire le C++) devrait tre trs largement devant les autres vu que c'est gnralement li aux couches "basses" donc spcifique. 
Qui installe et consulte la MSDN sur son poste ? Trs peu de personne, tout le monde passe par Google ou MSDN Online (qui a Bing comme moteur de recherche)

PS : j'viterai l'humour matinal mal compris, la prochaine fois.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Uther

Je pense en effet que le C et le C++ sont lgrement surreprsents par rapport au Java/C#/PHP. Mais l encore, ce n'est qu'une vague estimation personnelle.

MSDN est un cas particulier : c'est un tel fourre-tout mal organis et mal prsent que l'on est condamn  utiliser un moteur de recherche qui d'ailleurs trouve rarement ce que l'on cherche prcisment.

----------


## Luc Hermitte

C'est pas non plus comme si on avait besoin de taper "C++" dans les requtes pour trouver des infos sur std::chose, boost.machin, ACEbidule, SFML::toto, ou QtTruc non plus.

Si vous cherchez du biais, on pourrait aussi se demander  quel point un langage non enseign va gnrer des requtes compar  celui que les tudiants vont manipuler -> google {mon-langage} {algo-bidule} {solution}

Bref, tiobe ne veut toujours rien dire.

----------


## kolodz

> Perso je cherche souvent des infos  propos d'une mthode ou d'une API mal documente en Java depuis Google et je tombe parfois sur des topics de Developpez auxquels tu as rpondu kolodz...


Cela sort du cadre pour moi, c'est comme les cas complexe que j'avais mis en *.
Ce n'est pas sur le langage que tu recherche, mais bien sur une API. Un cas d'utilisation qui n'est pas simple  comprendre et pas documment etc...
D'ailleurs, quand je recherche quelque chose sur une API, il est rare que je donne le langage associ :



> Eclipse / JLog / JUnit / PHPUnit / Copix / Symfony / JQuery / mootools


Le langage tant gnralement trop vague pour un problme bien spcifique  une API.




> Ou doubler des discussions qui sont sur un autre forum : Dbat C++/Java (voire C#/Java)


Troll super actif :
C++/Java suivant le cas d'utilisation
C#  la poubelle. J'aime pas les clones !

----------


## berceker united

> Je pense en effet que le C et le C++ sont lgrement surreprsents par rapport au Java/C#/PHP. Mais l encore, ce n'est qu'une vague estimation personnelle.
> 
> MSDN est un cas particulier : c'est un tel fourre-tout mal organis et mal prsent que l'on est condamn  utiliser un moteur de recherche qui d'ailleurs trouve rarement ce que l'on cherche prcisment.


Il est vrai que le MSDN est vraiment (sac  page) et le pire c'est de tomber sur des erreur 404 dans la MSDN  ::roll::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Il est vrai que le MSDN est vraiment (sac  page) et le pire c'est de tomber sur des erreur 404 dans la MSDN


C'est marrant mais je trouve MSDN infiniment plus pratique  utiliser que son quivalent chez Oracle.

----------


## unknow0

> Il est vrai que le MSDN est vraiment (sac  page) et le pire c'est de tomber sur des erreur 404 dans la MSDN


ou les "aucune version dans cette langue: lien vers celle en chinois" .... ><




> C'est marrant mais je trouve MSDN infiniment plus pratique  utiliser que son quivalent chez Oracle.


j'avoue que je prefert l'ancienne version plus moche mais plus pratique ^^

----------


## camus3

La vraie question finalement serait est comment faire une ou des stats sur la popularit des langages.

La premire chose  faire ,  mon avis ,c'est de sparer certains secteurs d'activits.

On ne peut pas mettre dans le mme panier la programmation de jeux , la gestion de base de donnes , et la programmation serveur / cliente web par exemple.

Ensuite , au niveau des sources , on ne peut faire de stats sans interroger directement les entreprises , coles , etc ...

----------


## Freem

> Si tu recherche un information sur un langage dans google, c'est que t'es  la ramasse.*
> Java : javadoc
> Php : php.net
> C#(et autre langage microsoft) : msdn
> ...
> 
> *Sauf cas complexe.


Bah... dans le cas de C++, a peut arriver.
Bon, c'est vrai, il y  cplusplus.com, mais il n'est pas encore  jour pour le c++11, certains affirment y avoir trouv des erreurs, et accessoirement, dans le genre exemples pourris, c'est dur de trouver mieux. (Ca  au moins le mrite de dire  quoi servent les arguments et le type de la valeur de retour, bien qu'il m'arrive d'aller fouiller directement dans les headers pour le savoir. N'empche que les exemples lis  mem_fun, bind1st et bind2nd sont juste quasiment inutiles.)

Dans le genre autre bibliothque mal documente, j'ai envie de citer le binding C++ d'openCV  (genre les exceptions leves dont on ne sais rien, et les paramtres dont on a mme pas un nom lisible pour en deviner l'usage). A tel point que je n'ai jamais russi  m'en servir alors que l'API du C me va relativement bien...  ::ccool:: 
Enfin, je suppose que c'est la magie d'utiliser un wiki pour gnrer une doc, au lieu d'utiliser des outils qui extraient la doc du code directement.

Les infos sur les langages ne se limitent pas  la consultation de l'API non plus. Par exemple, il peut arriver de faire une recherche sur des mcanismes un peu " la con" lis  tel ou tel langage. 
Par exemple, je suis sr que le jour ou je devrais (parce que a ne sera pas de gaiet de coeur, au moins au dbut) me servir d'un langage JAVA-like me renseigner, par exemple, sur le ramasse-miettes (parce que j'aime la notion de destructeur) pour avoir un truc pas trop crado niveau utilisation mmoire, vu que j'ai une nette prfrence pour la RAII.
Et vu que les JAVA-like vont srement avoir des fonctions aux noms tous diffrents pour piloter/aider le garbage collector, le nom du langage sera videmment prsent dans la recherche.

D'ailleurs, pour certaines recherches, j'ai dj eu  faire " -java -c# -basic" ... parce que c'tait li  un truc dont le nom tait utilis dans plusieurs langages et les rsultats sortis taient pourris par ces langages.





> La vraie question finalement serait est comment faire une ou des stats sur la popularit des langages.
> 
> La premire chose  faire ,  mon avis ,c'est de sparer certains secteurs d'activits.
> 
> On ne peut pas mettre dans le mme panier la programmation de jeux , la gestion de base de donnes , et la programmation serveur / cliente web par exemple.
> 
> Ensuite , au niveau des sources , on ne peut faire de stats sans interroger directement les entreprises , coles , etc ...


La premire chose, c'est de se demander quel est l'intrt de mesurer la popularit des langages auprs des tudiants, pour commencer. Donc, comment se dbarrasser de leurs recherches.
La seconde chose, c'est de ne pas s'occuper des langages, mais des paradigmes de programmation, vu qu'un code JAVA, si tu sais le lire, tu peux l'adapter en C#, en C++ ou en PHP, mais pas en PROLOG, par exemple.
Aprs, on peut coder un jeu en JAVA, grer une base de donnes en C, faire de la programmation web en C++... 
Au final, ce qui impacte le temps de dveloppement, je pense que c'est plus le framework utilis que le langage lui-mme. 
Evidemment, le framework dpend des fonctionnalits du langage pour ses fonctionnalits les plus puissantes, mais je ne suis pas persuad que ce sont les fonctionnalits les plus utilises non plus.

Pour ce qui est de l'indice TIOBE, j'ai dj dis ce que j'en pense  plusieurs reprise, et c''est pas mieux que ce vous avez dit.
Par contre, il  un intrt vident, vous ne trouvez pas? Sans lui, comment ferait-on pour lancer un troll facile le vendredi?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> Moi mme j'aimerais qu'on m'explique la monte de C.


Je n'ai pas de preuve mais le C a une place imprenable dans l'embarqu. Comme l'embarqu est partout (lave-linge, automobile, industrie, ...)

Il est possible que l'intgr de gestion d'une usine soit crit en java mais que la commande du chauffage de cette mme usine soit flash dans un ARM9, le PABX, les armoires lectriques, les interfaces de commande hardware (panneaux  boutons qui s'allument et vu-mtres de toutes sortes, idem) 
In fine, le dveloppement de tous les sous systmes aura gnr plus de trafic internet entre dveloppeurs que l'intgr de gestion......

Personnellement je trouve surprenant qu'on distingue C et Objective C , java n'a pas cette segmentation

----------


## souviron34

> Je n'ai pas de preuve mais le C a une place imprenable dans l'embarqu. Comme l'embarqu est partout (lave-linge, automobile, industrie, ...)


 ::ccool:: 

j'allas intervenir en disant exactement a  ::): 

Et vu qu'il y a de plus en plus d'embarqu, et que la coupure se fait de plus en plus entre "embarqu'" et "GUI", il est normal que l'on est  peu prs  parts gales du C et du Java..

----------


## Bousk

> Personnellement je trouve surprenant qu'on distingue C et Objective C , java n'a pas cette segmentation


Pourtant ce sont bien 2 langages compltement diffrents, jusque dans la syntaxe. Donc ce point ne me choque gure.

----------


## Invit

> Pourtant ce sont bien 2 langages compltement diffrents, jusque dans la syntaxe. Donc ce point ne me choque gure.


Okay, je devrais regarder wiki avant de parler plutt qu'aprs... ::oops:: 

Aujourd'hui en ouvrant mon mail , je lis les descriptions de poste : Ing C Firmware, TTT de signal, commande de moteurs..   
Rien que du bon vieux C avec chaines statiques, link  l'ancienne et CPU ou contrleur minimaliste... 

Quoi qu'on en dise , les langages plus volus ont de gros avantages mais pas celui du potentiel d'optimisation. Quand je traduis du C# en C , je gagne 20% de perf rien qu'en faisant un portage syntaxique.

Si je repense les algoritms et optimise j'arrive  ~50%. Mon record est une acclration de 97% sur du calcul matriciel, aprs avoir pass toutes les variables en structs,  dploy les boucles (trs imbriques) et rcrit les mthodes de librairies pour les rendre spcifiques et macro. Le code C# n'offrait pas de possibilits quivalentes (mme si on pouvait sans doute gagner quelque chose au dtriment de l'occupation mmoire)

----------


## david habibi

Je trouve que le C est bien pour tout ce qui necessite d'etre proche de la machine et tres performant en terme de rapidite d'execution. Il est tres simple a apprendre et facile a gerer pour des applications de petite et moyenne taille.

Java me plait bcp pour sa portabilite, l'OO et le nombre incroyable de ses lib. J'aime bien aussi le cote didactique de Java mais cela apporte quelques limites qui me derangent (heritage multiple etc...) 

C++ permet d'avoir les perf, un code OO et des possibilites plus vastes qu'en Java. Malgre tout il me manque des librairies vraiment standard comme on peut en trouver java... meme si j'avoue que la stl et boost commencent a combler ce defaut.

Tout depend du projet que l'on a en tete...

----------


## bioinfornatics

je pense qu'a l'avenir le D va remplacer le C, C++, C# et Java . la puissance du 
C++ la simplicit du python, le dev peut choisir et vari les paradigmes OO, fonctionnelles, procdurales, conncurrentielles selon le contexte.

Le tout OO, tout fonctionnelle a ses limites. Pour finir je pense que les amricains verront le D avant les europens ( on a toujours plusieurs anne de retard)

----------


## unknow0

> je pense qu'a l'avenir le D va remplacer le C, C++, C# et Java . la puissance du 
> C++ la simplicit du python, le dev peut choisir et vari les paradigmes OO, fonctionnelles, procdurales, conncurrentielles selon le contexte.
> 
> Le tout OO, tout fonctionnelle a ses limites. Pour finir je pense que les amricains verront le D avant les europens ( on a toujours plusieurs anne de retard)


et le langage a 13ans mais bon ... apres je n'y connais pas grand chose mais voila si il devais s'imposer comme sa sa serais deja fait ^^

----------


## Robin56

> je pense qu'a l'avenir le D va remplacer le C, C++, C# et Java


Rien que a..  ::roll::

----------


## pseudocode

> je pense qu'a l'avenir le D va remplacer le C, C++, C# et Java . la puissance du C++ la simplicit du python, le dev peut choisir et vari les paradigmes OO, fonctionnelles, procdurales, conncurrentielles selon le contexte.


Dans un monde idal, ce serait surement possible.

Dans le monde rel, je parierais plutt sur l'avenir de Javascript.  ::aie::

----------


## Guyt54

C'est mes collgues de travail qui vont tre contents, K/R toujours d'actualit, pourquoi se taper la programmation orient objet?

C'tait quoi dj? ah oui:


```

```

----------


## berceker united

> je pense qu'a l'avenir le D va remplacer le C, C++, C# et Java . la puissance du 
> C++ la simplicit du python, le dev peut choisir et vari les paradigmes OO, fonctionnelles, procdurales, conncurrentielles selon le contexte.
> 
> Le tout OO, tout fonctionnelle a ses limites. Pour finir je pense que les amricains verront le D avant les europens ( on a toujours plusieurs anne de retard)


Tu sais, c'est pas les meilleurs langage informatique (question de point de vue) qui domine le march. Mme si  notre niveau (dveloppeur, programmeur, ChPr, etc) cela semble invisible mais le marketing y joue normment. Alors D, je vais dire "ouais super un langage pour une petite startup de 3 personnes  ::roll::  "

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*TIOBE :  Objective-C plus populaire que C++*
*le langage dApple entre dans le top 3 du classement* 

*Mise  jour du 03/07/2012*


La popularit de liPhone et liPad se fait ressentir sur lindice Tiobe pour le mois de juillet.

Le classement des langages les plus populaires au cours de cette priode par Tiobe montre une hausse considrable de la part de march de lObjective-C, dclassant ainsi C++.

Le langage  de programmation dApple pour ses dispositifs sous iOS entre dans le top trois des langages les plus populaires avec une part de 9,33 %, en hausse de 4,14 % par rapport  la mme priode de lan dernier.

 C++ et Objective-C ont t dvelopps la mme anne en tant que langages orients objets, successeurs de C.  C++ avait t rapidement adopt, tandis quObjective-C avait rencontr un succs mitig.

Aujourdhui, grce  la popularit des terminaux mobiles, Objective-C  devient la plateforme de prdilection pour bon nombre dveloppeurs, alors que C++ recule peu  peu.  Il faut noter cependant quObjective-C nest pas un concurrent direct de C++ qui beaucoup plus utilis dans les systmes hautes performances.

Le langage C garde la premire place du classement avec une popularit de 18,33 %, en avance de plus de 2 points par rapport  Java qui perd de plus en plus de terrain, et occupe le second rang avec une part de 16,08%.



Il est  noter que le classement Tiobe ne reflte pas exactement la ralit, du fait quil est bas sur les analyses des recherches sur le Web (Google, Bing, Yahoo, etc.).

*Source* : Tiobe

----------


## mitkl

epic boost pour Visual Basic .NET

----------


## camus3

Et a continue encore et encore ...

----------


## Invit

Quelques points interpellent :

Si Objective-C donne une bonne valuation du monde mobile Apple, Java qui remplit le mme rle pour Androd devrait suivre une route parallle...

Hypothses :
1. La chute marque de java et sa tendance baissire de long terme cachent une chute bien plus marque mais "tamponne" par le dveloppement Android.

2. Le march du dveloppement Android ne suit absolument pas celui d'Apple, moins bien rmunrs les dveloppeurs Android sont moins agressifs que leur contrepartie Apple

3. Java touche tellement de mondes diffrents que les gourous sont bien mieux documents et ne font pas de recherches relatives au langage sur le web (mais probablement bien plus  propos des librairies)

Je conclus que:

C'est sans doute un mlange de tout cela qui affecte java versus Objective-C mais dans ce cas, il faut reconnatre que Java est sous-reprsent dans le classement Tiobe par rapport  son concurrent et qu'il faudrait croiser ces donnes statistiques de recherche web avec d'autres, notamment lies  Android lui mme.

----------


## mala92

Comme dj dit, ce rapport est biais, vu que la doc "locale" de java est super bien faite, obligatoirement, les recherches sur ce langage sont moins importantes.




> C'est sans doute un mlange de tout cela qui affecte java versus Objective-C mais dans ce cas, il faut reconnatre que Java est sous-reprsent dans le classement Tiobe par rapport  son concurrent et qu'il faudrait croiser ces donnes statistiques de recherche web avec d'autres, notamment lies  Android lui mme.


Faut se dpcher, mme si la balance penche vers Google, Google va quand mme viter des problmes avec Oracle, donc dvelopper encore plus l'alternative  Java (qui est en C ou C++, je crois).

----------


## Uther

Comme dit et redit et redit encore, il serait temps darrter d'accorder de la valeur  ce classement, qui n'a aucun intrt  par lancer un troll du vendredi. Je pense que c'est une des rare news qui fini systmatiquement avec des votes ngatifs.

D'abord il compare des torchons et des serviettes, mais en plus la mthode de mesure est vraiment biaise.

Pour moi, des langages utiliss majoritairement dans le cadre professionnel sont trs largement sous reprsents car ce sont des langages sur lesquels les gens travaillent beaucoup : ils les connaissent bien, savent utiliser la documentation et au final font peu de recherche Google. Et quand ils les font c'est gnralement sur des points trs prcis (mthode, classe, framework) qui ne seront probablement pas comptabiliss.

Au contraire, les langages qui sont utiliss ponctuellement, par des tudiants ou dans le cadre de dveloppements amateurs, sont clairement survalus, vu que les gens font davantage de recherches pour trouver des solutions gnrales.

----------


## GOUGOU1

Mais carrment. D'ailleurs, il n'y qu'en Java qu'on dispose d'une doc en locale.

En Objective-C, il n'y a pas de documentation en locale sur le disque. Pire, il faut absolument la consulter depuis safari, en utilisant un macbook pro.

Bravo l'esprit d'analyse....

----------


## Uther

> Mais carrment. D'ailleurs, il n'y qu'en Java qu'on dispose d'une doc en locale.
> 
> En Objective-C, il n'y a pas de documentation en locale sur le disque. Pire, il faut absolument la consulter depuis safari, en utilisant un macbook pro.
> 
> Bravo l'esprit d'analyse....


Il n'y en a heureusement pas qu'en Java. Presque tous les langages fournissent une doc locale. Mais suivant comment elle est conue, elle peut tre plus ou moins utilisable. 
La doc locale de Qt par exemple est un vrai bonheur. MSDN est bien trop monstrueuse pour motiver une utilisation hors-ligne.

----------


## dorian833

> Mais carrment. D'ailleurs, il n'y qu'en Java qu'on dispose d'une doc en locale.
> 
> En Objective-C, il n'y a pas de documentation en locale sur le disque. Pire, il faut absolument la consulter depuis safari, en utilisant un macbook pro.
> 
> Bravo l'esprit d'analyse....


Avec XCode, il est tout a fait possible d'avoir la doc en local.

+1 pour la qualit de la doc de Qt, c'tait un rgal de travailler avec.

----------


## mitkl

Tout le monde est au courant que ces rsultats ne reprsentent que les recherches faites sur les langages mais a n'empche pas de se poser des questions comme le Visual Basic .NET qui gagne 10 flches, comment a se fait ? Si MATLAB est entr dans le TOP 20 c'est qu'il y a une raison, de plus en plus de personnes utilisent MATLAB et font donc des recherches, le classement n'est pas intressant en soit pour les langages mainstream comme la gueguerre TIOBE du C/Java qui va passer devant et derrire, on s'en fout un peu.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Mais carrment. D'ailleurs, il n'y qu'en Java qu'on dispose d'une doc en locale.
> 
> Bravo l'esprit d'analyse....


Mais oui, prenons par exemple le langage C, qui est premier de ce classement : toutes les docs sont disponibles dans les "man" de tous les linux et unix, et un certain nombre de developpeurs C ont en plus la norme C en locale.
Et la plupart des gros EDI integrent egalement la doc de ce langage...

----------


## wokerm

je pense que  le c++ va reprendre sa place avec windows 8 et windows phone 8 avec leur support de C++,C# et direct x.
une chance pour les pc et smartphone , car admettant le ,l'objectif-c est un langage plus lger , puisqu'il est bas niveau pour l'iphone l'ipad ,macos .
ce qui est une menace pour les pc samartphone et tablette actuel.
pour l'iphone C# a fait ces preuves avec beaucoup de socit qui l'ont adopt avec les outils de xamarin (voir tmoignage dans le site xamarin.com)
qui sont pour la majorit programm en java dotnet et silverlight javascript html5.

----------


## wokerm

> Tout le monde est au courant que ces rsultats ne reprsentent que les recherches faites sur les langages mais a n'empche pas de se poser des questions comme le Visual Basic .NET qui gagne 10 flches, comment a se fait ? Si MATLAB est entr dans le TOP 20 c'est qu'il y a une raison, de plus en plus de personnes utilisent MATLAB et font donc des recherches, le classement n'est pas intressant en soit pour les langages mainstream comme la gueguerre TIOBE du C/Java qui va passer devant et derrire, on s'en fout un peu.


d'abord mme si visual basic n'est pas aussi puissant que c#  asp ou java , qt il est trs pratique pour l'apprentissage, la syntaxe, on peut faire a peu prs tous ce qu'on peut faire avec les autres langages les exemple sont plein sur la toile il suffit de faire une recherche sur google ou bing. sa tendance multiplateforme car grce au projet mono il a sduit d'autres plateforme linux android iphone avec les outils xamarin.
je ne dis pas que  c'est le meilleur langage, mais il est pas mal comme mme, il tend a vulgariser la programmation au commun des mortels.
un langage sophistiqu n'est pas une raison pourqu'il soit le premier les exemple sont plein fortron Fsharp sont sophistiqu mais il sont utilis uniquement par des chercheur ce qui fait que leur utilisation est trs rare

----------


## kisitomomotene

> Mais oui, prenons par exemple le langage C, qui est premier de ce classement : toutes les docs sont disponibles dans les "man" de tous les linux et unix, et un certain nombre de developpeurs C ont en plus la norme C en locale.
> Et la plupart des gros EDI integrent egalement la doc de ce langage...


Ah bon. je ne sais pas trop, mais quel EDI populaire intgre la doc de C? Eclipse? VS?. Et les docs sur Linux/unix, elles correspondent aux versions rcentes du langages? Et nativement( en standard) C est pauvre en bibliothque. Je crois que si quelqu'un veut se mettre au C, les recherches sur le net, resteront indispensables!
Personnellement je crois aussi que la place du C est du au fait que la plus part des systmes "bas niveau" ont leur API publi en C.

----------


## souviron34

> mais quel EDI populaire intgre la doc de C? Eclipse?


Eclipse est fait pour Java d'abord et avant tout...

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> Comme dit et redit et redit encore, il serait temps darrter d'accorder de la valeur  ce classement, qui n'a aucun intrt  par lancer un troll du vendredi. Je pense que c'est une des rare news qui fini systmatiquement avec des votes ngatifs.


Ce qu'il faut arrter surtout c'est de porter des oeillres. TIOBE n'est qu'un indicateur parmi d'autres, mais une montre une tendance claire de l'volution de l'utilisation des langages.

Ce que je note c'est pas que l'ObjC soit 3eme puisque effectivement a dpend de la mthode de mesure. Mais cette mthode n'volue pas d'un mois  l'autre, donc un chiffre est parfaitement valable, celui de la progression (ou du recul) d'un langage. Et justement l'ObjC est en constante ascension.

Quand aux votes ngatif, oui c'est un problme, mais heureusement il peut se rsoudre trs facilement en supprimant ce systme de vote.
On est pas dans une tl-ralit o il faut chercher  plaire  un maximum pour avoir une chance de revenir la semaine prochaine. Un forum c'est fait pour exprimer un point de vue. Qui peut c'est vrai tre radicalement oppos  celui des autres.

Je vais prendre un exemple qui montre  quel point c'est stupide: imagine qu'Internet ai exist au moyen-ge. Sur un forum d'astronomie un type au pseudonyme de Galile911 va expliquer que la Terre est ronde. Le pauvre se serait pris un ban dfinitif pour trollage aggrav avec un score de -100000000 (ou mme plus si le type de variable stockant les points le permet  ::mrgreen::  ).

Je prtends certainement pas tre un grand savant, mais je crois pas tre plus demeur que quiconque. J'observe juste que des tendances se dessinent dans l'informatique actuelle mais que vous en refusez chaque signe.




> D'abord il compare des torchons et des serviettes, mais en plus la mthode de mesure est vraiment biaise.


Bien sr que chaque langage a son utilisation de prdilection, mais nanmoins les classer permet justement de connatre l'volution des usages.

Comme ils disent chez TIOBE, C++ et ObjC ont dmarr en mme temps et le premier a dcoll plus vite que le second, c'est indiscutable. Ils rappellent bien qu'il n'est pas forcment question de comptition mais que l'ObjC a vraiment dcoll avec le succs de l'iPad et de l'iPhone (j'y ajouterais aussi le renouveau du Mac). D'o un constat d'volution des usages.

Quand  la mthode elle n'a rien de biaise.
On va la dtailler:

Les recherches sur Google: qui aujourd'hui n'a pas internet ? Les dveloppeurs seraient derniers  ne pas l'employer ? a m'tonnerais vraiment. C'est peut-tre valable pour certains devs MS qui vivent dans le pass mais pas pour les autres...Les sites: si un truc est populaire, on en parle sur le net, et on y consacre des pages. Que le C# recule est surtout le signe que MS intresse de moins en moins les devs du point de vue commercial.Le nombre de programmeurs et de formations: rien l de biais et critiquable.




> Pour moi, des langages utiliss majoritairement dans le cadre professionnel sont trs largement sous reprsents car ce sont des langages sur lesquels les gens travaillent beaucoup : ils les connaissent bien, savent utiliser la documentation et au final font peu de recherche Google. Et quand ils les font c'est gnralement sur des points trs prcis (mthode, classe, framework) qui ne seront probablement pas comptabiliss.
> 
> Au contraire, les langages qui sont utiliss ponctuellement, par des tudiants ou dans le cadre de dveloppements amateurs, sont clairement survalus, vu que les gens font davantage de recherches pour trouver des solutions gnrales.


 ::mouarf3:: 

Dj c'est quoi cette histoire de "cadre professionnel" ? Tu voudrais dire que l'ObjC est un langage de hobby ?
Oui c'est sr que des tas de gens vont s'acheter un Mac et prendre une licence dev iOS juste pour faire mumuse avec leur iPhone... Il y en aurait mme plus que de devs C# ?   ::roll:: 

Faut que tu commences par arrter de hirarchiser les devs. C'est pas de faire du C# qui fait de toi un programmeur "pro" ou au dessus des autres, et pour info de nos jours un dev iOS est souvent plus recherch (et mieux pay  ::P:  ).

Dvelopper en ObjC c'est un mtier, qui s'adresse pas toujours  la mme clientle que le C# (quoique quand on voit les PDM d'iOS vs WP7 dans les entreprises on peut srieusement en douter  ::aie::  ) mais qui se dveloppe plus que fortement.

Ce dni de la ralit des bouleversements du march informatique dont tu fais preuve, je le vois ce site o ses administrateurs refusent encore et toujours (et sans mme s'exprimer) d'ajouter une rubrique ObjC dans le menu Langages. Comme si par exemple l'assembleur ou le Pascal avaient encore un rle majeur en 2012...  ::aie:: 
a serait peut-tre temps de dpoussierer ce site (en commenant dj par ce fameux menu), et les esprits de certains ici.  ::roll:: 

J'ai l'impression que vous croyez qu'il suffit de penser trs fort qu'ObjC n'existe pas pour que a arrive vraiment. Pourtant si vous regardez bien vous observerez que MS s'est furieusement lanc dans les smartphones et tablettes. Un hobby ? Non une tendance forte du march, et surtout un Apple qui s'implante de plus en plus en entreprise par ce biais.
Mme Microsoft veut du Metro partout, le tout en promouvant le HTML/JS. Y'aura l de quoi faire rager les fans de C# et faire encore un peu plus baisser ses stats.  :;): 

Alors au fond j'ai peut-tre une faon impertinente, incisive, et bien  moi d'exprimer les choses, mais quand je vois les agissements des grands du secteur, je me dis que c'est peut-tre pas moi qui suis le plus dans le dni de la ralit. Et c'est mon boulot en ObjC qui paye les factures.




> Quelques points interpellent :
> 
> Si Objective-C donne une bonne valuation du monde mobile Apple, Java qui remplit le mme rle pour Androd devrait suivre une route parallle...


Oui l encore entre le discours de Google et ses fans sur l'ascension d'Android, et les comparaisons factuelles y'a comme un problme...  ::roll:: 




> Hypothses :
> 1. La chute marque de java et sa tendance baissire de long terme cachent une chute bien plus marque mais "tamponne" par le dveloppement Android.
> 
> 2. Le march du dveloppement Android ne suit absolument pas celui d'Apple, moins bien rmunrs les dveloppeurs Android sont moins agressifs que leur contrepartie Apple


Oui l encore entre le discours de Google et ses fans sur l'ascension d'Android, et les comparaisons factuelles y'a comme un problme...  ::roll:: 




> Hypothses :
> 1. La chute marque de java et sa tendance baissire de long terme cachent une chute bien plus marque mais "tamponne" par le dveloppement Android.
> 
> 2. Le march du dveloppement Android ne suit absolument pas celui d'Apple, moins bien rmunrs les dveloppeurs Android sont moins agressifs que leur contrepartie Apple


Oui  mon avis Java en gnral doit reculer un peu. Et concernant Android outre le problme de rentabilit, je constate de plus en plus que les devs vont y programmer en C++ ou autre depuis que Google le permet.

----------


## la.lune

> Comme dit et redit et redit encore, il serait temps darrter d'accorder de la valeur  ce classement, qui n'a aucun intrt  par lancer un troll du vendredi. Je pense que c'est une des rare news qui fini systmatiquement avec des votes ngatifs.


Moi je ne suis pas entrain de dire non  ce que vous dites mais je me pose la question selon laquelle pourquoi il y a des choses dans ce classement qui reste totalement logique qui ne demande mme pas TIOBE pour le comprendre, et comment peut on nier cette partie de vrit claire qui se manifeste sur ce classement. 

N'est ce pas rationnel dans cette priode que Objective-C prend de la position devant C++? Sans TIOBE peut on sans arrire pens dire que C++ est en croissance plus que Objective-C. A mon avis pour java est le seul a pouvoir avoir une grande place  la fois en natif ,web, mobile. Y a-t-ils un quivalent de J2EE en C++ ou .NET est compltement synonyme de C#? . Ou bien il y a du php en natif?Oui C++ marche sous android devant combien d'application en java? Sans troll ni prjug il est compltement logique que java en tant que langage soit mieux class devant ceux qui sont derrires lui, surtout son aspect multi-plateforme(que soit dans les serveurs , desktop ou embarqu).  Une chose reste  se poser la question: pourquoi C N1? Je me suis rpondu que d'une part que presque tout le monde commence par C quand on commence  programmer n'oublions pas que les tudiants font plus de recherche sur le net que les dveloppeurs expriments. Donc ceux qui font plus de recherche en C se sont ces millions d'tudiant dveloppeurs dans le monde.

A chacun son point de vu  :;):

----------


## air-dex

> La doc locale de Qt par exemple est un vrai bonheur.


Mouais  ::|: . Du moment que tu ne cherches pas des choses trop avances ou en dehors des clous (surtout avec Qt Quick), a va.




> MSDN est bien trop monstrueuse pour motiver une utilisation hors-ligne.


+1 pour l'excs inverse de la doc de Qt. Tu viens pour chercher un renseignement sur une mthode de la classe String et tu te retrouves avec de quoi recoder Windows.

----------


## Klaim

> Ce qu'il faut arrter surtout c'est de porter des oeillres. TIOBE n'est qu'un indicateur parmi d'autres, mais une montre une tendance claire de l'volution de l'utilisation des langages.


Un indicateur de quoi exactement? On va y revenir.




> Ce que je note c'est pas que l'ObjC soit 3eme puisque effectivement a dpend de la mthode de mesure. Mais cette mthode n'volue pas d'un mois  l'autre, donc un chiffre est parfaitement valable, celui de la progression (ou du recul) d'un langage. Et justement l'ObjC est en constante ascension.


Certes mais tu notera que ce qui est, constemment, contest ici, ce n'est pas Objective C, c'est Tiobe. Quel que soient les positions des diffrents languages, l'information que donne Tiobe est tout simplement inutile, ambigue, dformatrice et peut mener beaucoup de gens a prendre des dcisions bien pour le moins inappropries ("stupides" si tu prfres).




> Je vais prendre un exemple qui montre  quel point c'est stupide: imagine qu'Internet ai exist au moyen-ge. Sur un forum d'astronomie un type au pseudonyme de Galile911 va expliquer que la Terre est ronde. Le pauvre se serait pris un ban dfinitif pour trollage aggrav avec un score de -100000000 (ou mme plus si le type de variable stockant les points le permet  ).


Comparer "la terre est ronde" avec "objective c" ou n'importe quel language, c'est pour le moins... dificile. 

Ce n'est pas une charte de "vrits", ni mme un point de vue. Ce sont des chiffres reprsents sur une chelle. Que sont cens dire ces chiffrent?




> Je prtends certainement pas tre un grand savant, mais je crois pas tre plus demeur que quiconque. J'observe juste que des tendances se dessinent dans l'informatique actuelle mais que vous en refusez chaque signe.


Laisse moi te dire que le jour ou tu sauras tout ce qui est utilis dans la plupart des boites, tu seras omniprsent. C'est extremement difficile d'avoir une information rlle l dessus. C'est aussi par exemple ce qui fait que beaucoup sont surpris quand on leur dit qu'une "vieux" language (C++) est utilis dans un "rcent" produit qui est trs trs connu (google, amazon, la plupart de ce qui est embarqu autour de vous, IOS compris).

Tiobe a, a l'origine, vocation a donner une information avec les moyens du bord. Quelle est cette information?




> Bien sr que chaque langage a son utilisation de prdilection, mais nanmoins les classer permet justement de connatre l'volution des usages.


NON.

Ce n'est pas l'information donne par Tiobe. Aussi, parler d'usages dans ce domaine c'est un peu comme parler de tradition, c'est a cot de la plaque. Il y a de l'inertie, toujours due a un mix "connaissance de l'quipe x energie ncessaire pour remettre a neuf" qui fait qu'il y a des languages comme COBOL qui sont toujours utiliss. On parle beaucoup de COBOL sur internet, mais combien de personnent l'utilisent tous les jours? Est-ce que le fait d'en parler beaucoup veut dire que c'est  utilis? 




> Comme ils disent chez TIOBE, C++ et ObjC ont dmarr en mme temps et le premier a dcoll plus vite que le second, c'est indiscutable. Ils rappellent bien qu'il n'est pas forcment question de comptition mais que l'ObjC a vraiment dcoll avec le succs de l'iPad et de l'iPhone (j'y ajouterais aussi le renouveau du Mac). D'o un constat d'volution des usages.


Non, a montre juste que l'Iphone et l'IPad sont des plateformes plus populaires pour tout un tas d'applications et que Objective C tant le language avec lequel on s'interface avec l'OS, il est prfrable de l'utiliser, d'ou le fait que plus de personnes s'y mettent.

Quasimment tous les projets IPhone sur lesquels j'tais taient en C++ pour un souci de cross-platform (et accessoirement de perfs). Il y a obligation d'avoir de l'Objective C dans le code pour l'interface avec l'OS. Est-ce quoi que ce soit? 




> Quand  la mthode elle n'a rien de biaise.


LOL?

Rien que mettre des languages (donc, des manires de communiques impliquant une manire de penser et accessoirement donc une manire d'tre implment) sur une chelle linaire sans un indice clair est une information biaise et trs trs dangereuse pour ceux qui n'ont jamais touch qu'a un language.




> On va la dtailler:
> 
> [LIST][*]Les recherches sur Google: qui aujourd'hui n'a pas internet ? Les dveloppeurs seraient derniers  ne pas l'employer ? a m'tonnerais vraiment. C'est peut-tre valable pour certains devs MS qui vivent dans le pass mais pas pour les autres...


D'abord, qu'est-ce que l'accs a internet viens faire l dedans? Hors-sujet.

Ensuite, Les recherches google peuvent tre sur n'importe quoi: comprendre/apprendre le language, comprendre un problme, chercher des articles interessants sur le sujet, dire du mal du language, dire du bien du language, mettre en relation diffrents languages par leurs features, mettre en ligne un projet fait de diffrents languages etc.

En gros, tirer les infos de recherche google a dis une seule chose: *que ya des gens qui connaissent le NOM du language*.

Ni plus, ni moins. Pour avoir une information plus prcise, il faut un filtre plus prcis.




> [*]Les sites: si un truc est populaire, on en parle sur le net, et on y consacre des pages. Que le C# recule est surtout le signe que MS intresse de moins en moins les devs du point de vue commercial.


C'est marrant parceque ce que j'ai compris moi, en m'interessant rllement au sujet, c'est que tout ce qui est .Net, C++ et JavaScript va tre sacrment utile sur toutes les plateformes windows de ces prochaines annes, et aussi que MS les pousse a fond.

Ca c'est une information qui est pas sur le graphique. 




> [*]Le nombre de programmeurs et de formations: rien l de biais et critiquable.


Laisse moi rire. Depuis quand les programmeurs se retrouvent toute leur vie a utiliser 1 seul language? Juste avec un site web, tu dois en utiliser au moins 2, voir 3 si tu comptes SQL.

C'est ridicule.






> Dj c'est quoi cette histoire de "cadre professionnel" ? Tu voudrais dire que l'ObjC est un langage de hobby ?
> Oui c'est sr que des tas de gens vont s'acheter un Mac et prendre une licence dev iOS juste pour faire mumuse avec leur iPhone... Il y en aurait mme plus que de devs C# ?


Personne n'a dis a ici, tu es sur la dfensive et tu t'enfonce.




> Faut que tu commences par arrter de hirarchiser les devs. C'est pas de faire du C# qui fait de toi un programmeur "pro" ou au dessus des autres, et pour info de nos jours un dev iOS est souvent plus recherch (et mieux pay  ).


...




> Dvelopper en ObjC c'est un mtier, qui s'adresse pas toujours  la mme clientle que le C# (quoique quand on voit les PDM d'iOS vs WP7 dans les entreprises on peut srieusement en douter  ) mais qui se dveloppe plus que fortement.


Non, dvelopper c'est un mtier. Objective C c'est un outil. Je sais mme pas de quoi tu parles. Moi je vois que la plupart des petites boites qui font de l'ios coulent parcequ'ils n'ont pas t assez raliste sur le fait que le march ios est satur, et que la faon dont appple trie les applications est rends les choses trs difficiles pour les devs. Toujours pas dans Tiobe.




> Ce dni de la ralit des bouleversements du march informatique dont tu fais preuve, je le vois ce site o ses administrateurs refusent encore et toujours (et sans mme s'exprimer) d'ajouter une rubrique ObjC dans le menu Langages. Comme si par exemple l'assembleur ou le Pascal avaient encore un rle majeur en 2012... 
> a serait peut-tre temps de dpoussierer ce site (en commenant dj par ce fameux menu), et les esprits de certains ici.


Sujet diffrent, sur developpez.com il y a des tas de language super utiliss qui ne sont pas dans le menu. J'ai remarqu a aussi, mais je pense que c'est juste le design du site qui commence a dater. Rien a voir avec le sujet prsent donc.




> J'ai l'impression que vous croyez qu'il suffit de penser trs fort qu'ObjC n'existe pas pour que a arrive vraiment. Pourtant si vous regardez bien vous observerez que MS s'est furieusement lanc dans les smartphones et tablettes. Un hobby ? Non une tendance forte du march, et surtout un Apple qui s'implante de plus en plus en entreprise par ce biais.
> Mme Microsoft veut du Metro partout, le tout en promouvant le HTML/JS. Y'aura l de quoi faire rager les fans de C# et faire encore un peu plus baisser ses stats.


les tablettes MS et android sont dvelopps avec tout sauf Objective C. 
Toujours rien a voir.
Mon impression est que tu fais un complexe. Peut tre qu'il y a des gens autour de toi qui te charient a cause des diffrents languages que tu utilisent? N'importe quel vrai professionnel n'en a rien a faire tant que a marche.




> Alors au fond j'ai peut-tre une faon impertinente, incisive, et bien  moi d'exprimer les choses, mais quand je vois les agissements des grands du secteur, je me dis que c'est peut-tre pas moi qui suis le plus dans le dni de la ralit. Et c'est mon boulot en ObjC qui paye les factures.


La ralit, encore et toujours, c'est que le Tiobe est bidon.
Ojbective C est beaucoup utilis sur IOS, point.

Mettre le tout sur une echelle linaire c'est comme dire que le marteau est plus utilis que la scie.......

J'espre pour toi, et pour tous les autres, que tu comptes t'interesser a d'autres languages, sans a priori qui s'apparenterai a un choix d'quipe de football a supporter.

(note que dans ma  tete, c'est a qui fait un pro)




> Oui l encore entre le discours de Google et ses fans sur l'ascension d'Android, et les comparaisons factuelles y'a comme un problme...


Il n'y a pas que des "fan de" dans le monde professionnel...




> Oui  mon avis Java en gnral doit reculer un peu. Et concernant Android outre le problme de rentabilit, je constate de plus en plus que les devs vont y programmer en C++ ou autre depuis que Google le permet.



Non, tiobe dis que ya eu moins de recherches et d'article sur java ces derniers mois, ni plus ni moins.



Tiobe n'est pas une echelle des meilleurs languages, ni de leurs qualits, ni de leur "popularit" (dans le sens positif). C'est une infos sur l'apparition des noms sur internet. Tout le monde le sait ici. Personne ne le prends au srieux, j'espre.


Moi ce que j'aimerai, c'est qu'ils fassent une audition des languages utiliss par les projets. (tudiants, socits, etc) classs par raison majeur de choix du language et avec l'indication des autres languages utiliss.

Je n'ai jamais vu un programme exclusivement cod avec un seul language.  A part des tous petits programmes evidemment.


Note pour les autres par rapport a la doc: je prfre avoir les parties de la MSDN que j'utilise ou autre docs sur le disque, tout simplement parceque je bouge beaucoup avec mon laptop et qu'ya pas toujours accs au net. Il y a de plus en plus de gens comme moi. En particulier aux US ou il est cool d'aller bosser un peu dans un coffea shop a cot du boulot (ou ya souvent le net mais rarement rapide)

----------


## wokerm

> Moi j.NET est compltement synonyme de C#?  (.NET qui ne marche que sous windows encore).


https://github.com/xamarin/XobotOS oui sa marche que sur windows , xamarin.com , monodevelop c'est que sur windows c vrai j'avais oublier 
http://xamarin.com/apps j'avais oublier ces api sont sous windows seulement voila

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> Moi je ne suis pas entrain de dire non  ce que vous dites mais je me pose la question selon laquelle pourquoi il y a des choses dans ce classement qui reste totalement logique qui ne demande mme pas TIOBE pour le comprendre, et comment peut on nier cette partie de vrit claire qui se manifeste sur ce classement. 
> 
> N'est ce pas rationnel dans cette priode que Objective-C prend de la position devant C++? Sans TIOBE peut on sans arrire pens dire que C++ est en croissance plus que Objective-C.


Mais compltement ! Sauf que a remet en cause les certitudes de certains dveloppeurs qui pensaient que la Terre tournait autour de Microsoft.

Et dans le domaine de la mobilit (tablettes et smartphones) qui se dveloppe de plus en plus en entreprise, l MS en est mme rduit au simple rle de figurant (pas de tablettes, 2-3% du march des smartphones).

Si on runit les applications de tous les OS mobiles actuels, on doit arriver  plusieurs millions d'apps. a veut dire  peu prs autant de devs derrire. Sur un classement a ne peut faire qu'un nombre significatif. Et a dmontre que l'informatique est en train de s'ouvrir vers de nouvelles voies. Ce qui ici ne plat absolument pas car nouveaut = remise en question des acquis, obligation de rapprendre plein de choses, et concurrences de petits nouveaux.




> A chacun son point de vu


Ah faut pas dire a ici malheureux !  ::aie::

----------


## sybil

haha windev a a l'air d'une grosse daube ce truc, bonne nouvelle pour objective c en tout cas

----------


## Klaim

> Moi je ne suis pas entrain de dire non  ce que vous dites mais je me pose la question selon laquelle pourquoi il y a des choses dans ce classement qui reste totalement logique qui ne demande mme pas TIOBE pour le comprendre, et comment peut on nier cette partie de vrit claire qui se manifeste sur ce classement.


Comme quoi? Que ya des gens qui cherchent des infos sur google?




> N'est ce pas rationnel dans cette priode que Objective-C prend de la position devant C++? Sans TIOBE peut on sans arrire pens dire que C++ est en croissance plus que Objective-C.


Je note qu'il n'y a toujours pas de smiley facepalm.

Le TIOBE ne dis pas a, et ya rien du tout de rationel dans ce que tu viens de dire, ce que tu penses logique (puisque tu vois juste des noms sur une echelle et tu dis c'est logique, ah bon?) ne l'est pas du tout, d'ou la raction de la plupart d'entre nous.

C'est quoi "le C++ est en croissance"? Ca ne veut strictement rien dire. Comme le Tiobe. J'ai dis, il me semble, la mme chose quand le C++ a gagn une place ya quelques temps. 





> A mon avis pour java est le seul a pouvoir avoir une grande place  la fois en natif ,web, mobile.


Donc tu ne sais mme pas sur quelles platefomes peuvent aller java, C#, C++ etc? Parceque les deux seuls a aller sur un max de plateformes dans le tas c'est C et C++.




> Y a-t-ils un quivalent de J2EE en C++ ou .NET est compltement synonyme de C#? . Ou bien il y a du php en natif?Oui C++ marche sous android devant combien d'application en java? Sans troll ni prjug il est compltement logique que java en tant que langage soit mieux class devant ceux qui sont derrires lui, surtout son aspect multi-plateforme(que soit dans les serveurs , desktop ou embarqu).  Une chose reste  se poser la question: pourquoi C N1? Je me suis rpondu que d'une part que presque tout le monde commence par C quand on commence  programmer n'oublions pas que les tudiants font plus de recherche sur le net que les dveloppeurs expriments. Donc ceux qui font plus de recherche en C se sont ces millions d'tudiant dveloppeurs dans le monde.
> 
> A chacun son point de vu


Ya un truc qui visiblement n'est pass pris en compte dans ce que tu dis: il y a bien plus de paramettre dans le choix d'un language que la popularit. A quel point le language est cross platform, ce que connait l'quipe, la performance des implmentations, des outils, a quel point il est facile/difficile d'avoir du code "correct", etc. 

C est la base sur laquelle tous les languages actuels se basent pour "communiquer" entre eux. Ici, TIOBE est encore une fois trs trompeur parcequ'il n'y a plus tant que a d'applications en C aujourd'hui, MAIS tous les programmeurs DOIVENT en parler parceque c'est "la base". Mme quand on fait de l'action script, il arrive d'en parler. D'ou le score sur TIOBE. 


Le TIOBE ne reflette pas du tout ce que tu es en train d'en penser, c'est pour a qu'il est un gros problme de source de troll et qu'il est, a mon sens, dangereux parcequ'il ne donne aucune information concrte mais il est suffisamment flou pour donner l'impression qu'il y a une information concrte.


C'est trs fatiguant parceque ce que vous ne voyez pas c'est que a nourris des "guerres" idologiques qui sont tellement absurdes que tout ceux qui y participent restent cloitrs dans leur logique de mettre des languages sur une echelle de "c'est mieux, c'est nul". Et aprs on se demande comment a se fait qu'il y a autant de dveloppeurs qui ne savent pas programmer..

Sortez de votre cavern bon sang!  ::?:

----------


## Klaim

> Mais compltement ! Sauf que a remet en cause les certitudes de certains dveloppeurs qui pensaient que la Terre tournait autour de Microsoft.
> 
> Et dans le domaine de la mobilit (tablettes et smartphones) qui se dveloppe de plus en plus en entreprise, l MS en est mme rduit au simple rle de figurant (pas de tablettes, 2-3% du march des smartphones).


Depuis quand C++ est la proprit de MS? Mme C# ne l'est pas. Ya que Java qui soit propritaire dans le tas, et a ce que je sache il y a un fork qui ne l'est pas.

C'est ridicule.

----------


## sybil

> Depuis quand C++ est la proprit de MS? Mme C# ne l'est pas. Ya que Java qui soit propritaire dans le tas, et a ce que je sache il y a un fork qui ne l'est pas.
> 
> C'est ridicule.


A quoi sert ce commentaire?

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> Un indicateur de quoi exactement? On va y revenir.


J'ai hte d'y tre...  :8-): 




> Certes mais tu notera que ce qui est, constemment, contest ici, ce n'est pas Objective C, c'est Tiobe.


Oui quand on a de la fivre on dit que c'est la faute du thermomtre...  ::roll:: 




> Quel que soient les positions des diffrents languages, l'information que donne Tiobe est tout simplement inutile, ambigue, dformatrice et peut mener beaucoup de gens a prendre des dcisions bien pour le moins inappropries ("stupides" si tu prfres).


Oui c'est bien connu, s'ouvrir  de nouveaux langages c'est stupide...  :8O: 

Et c'est quoi franchement ces fameuses dcisions inappropries ? T'as des exemples ?




> Comparer "la terre est ronde" avec "objective c" ou n'importe quel language, c'est pour le moins... dificile.


a veut dire qu'on peut avoir un point de vue diffrent des autres, et que ceux-ci devraient faire un effort pour essayer de le comprendre.




> Ce n'est pas une charte de "vrits", ni mme un point de vue. Ce sont des chiffres reprsents sur une chelle. Que sont cens dire ces chiffrent?


C'est un indicateur de popularit. a reflte les tendances du march informatique actuel.
Et ces tendances sont parfaitement cohrentes avec le succs des tablettes et smartphones aussi bien chez les particuliers qu'en entreprise.

Y'a quoi de difficile  comprendre l-dedans ?  ::roll:: 




> Laisse moi te dire que le jour ou tu sauras tout ce qui est utilis dans la plupart des boites, tu seras omniprsent. C'est extremement difficile d'avoir une information rlle l dessus. C'est aussi par exemple ce qui fait que beaucoup sont surpris quand on leur dit qu'une "vieux" language (C++) est utilis dans un "rcent" produit qui est trs trs connu (google, amazon, la plupart de ce qui est embarqu autour de vous, IOS compris).


Mais je n'ai jamais dit que C++ (ou autres) tait dpass, et je sais trs bien de quoi sont constitus les composants des OS d'Apple puisque tu en parles (et par le pass j'ai longtemps fait du C tout bte et un peu de C++).

Je dis juste qu'il y a d'autres langages, qui sont en train de se faire une place parce qu'ils correspondent  de nouveaux usages.
Et derrire on a malheureusement les fans de C# qui rlent et polluent le dbat en lanant des troll style "TIOBE c'est de la merde, ObjC est insignifiant"... C# en n1, l tu verrais qu'ils trouveraient le classement subitement trs bien.  ::mrgreen:: 




> Tiobe a, a l'origine, vocation a donner une information avec les moyens du bord. Quelle est cette information?


"Les moyens du bord" ? Une belle lolerie...

Le gros de la mthode c'est le ranking de Google. Si les gens recherchent quelque chose c'est parce que a les intresse.
Ce  quoi les fans de C# essayent de nous prouver par l'absurde que les ber-dev mega pro n'utilisent pas internet car ils ont dj tout dans la tte. Et bien entendu quand on est dou  ce point l on n'ira jamais discuter avec d'autres devs sur le net, inutile quand on sait dj tout. D'ailleurs www.developpez.net n'a aucune raison d'exister, c'est bien connu.  ::haha:: 

Bref soit l'argument des dev C# qui n'utiliserait pas le net est bidon, soit ils vivent  l'ge de pierre.

Et tu voudrais quoi comme mthode de mesure "fiable" ? Se fier aux ventes d'appareils ? Pourquoi pas... On voit aujourd'hui que pour deux PC vendus dans le monde il se vend un produit Apple (iOS + OS X).
Ah ben zut a va encore dans le sens de l'essor d'Objective C.

On pourrait aussi se fier aux langages appris dans les coles ? Allez... ah ben l aussi de plus en plus d'universits commencent  dispenser des cours d'ObjC.

Tu voudrais quoi toi ? Qu'on restreigne la mesure aux grosses entreprises sous Windows ? C'est a pour toi "reprsentatif" ?  ::roll:: 




> NON.
> 
> Ce n'est pas l'information donne par Tiobe.


SI  :;): 

Et c'est d'ailleurs TIOBE qui le dit sur son site:



> The TIOBE Programming Community index is an indicator of the popularity of programming languages.


Une tendance se dfinit par la popularit de celle-ci. Il n'est pas question (et TIOBE le dit) de mesurer le nombre de lignes produites ou de faire un classement de qualit (ce qui n'aurait aucun sens et n'est pas quantifiable).

Leur mthodologie est d'ailleurs plus que claire:
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/conte...definition.htm

Et a contraste d'ailleurs avec les non-arguments de ceux ici qui la condamne.




> Aussi, parler d'usages dans ce domaine c'est un peu comme parler de tradition, c'est a cot de la plaque. Il y a de l'inertie, toujours due a un mix "connaissance de l'quipe x energie ncessaire pour remettre a neuf" qui fait qu'il y a des languages comme COBOL qui sont toujours utiliss. *On parle beaucoup de COBOL sur internet*, mais combien de personnent l'utilisent tous les jours? Est-ce que le fait d'en parler beaucoup veut dire que c'est  utilis?


Ton exemple est des plus que mal choisi (en tous cas si tu souhaites critiquer TIOBE). Tu dis qu'on parle beaucoup de Cobol ? Moi je vois que TIOBE le met  la 30eme place de son classement. Ce qui correspond parfaitement  un langage peu utilis de nos jours (et je suis d'accord avec toi l-dessus).
Le rapport entre la popularit et l'usage est donc ici parfaitement vrifi. C'est pas une question de place exacte, mais de constater qu'il est au fond du classement et que sur le long terme il n'y a pas de progression positive du Cobol.

Quand  l'inertie, veux-tu dire qu'en fait ObjC devrait tre encore mieux class qu'il ne l'est aujourd'hui ?  :;): 




> Non, a montre juste que l'Iphone et l'IPad sont des plateformes plus populaires pour tout un tas d'applications et que Objective C tant le language avec lequel on s'interface avec l'OS, il est prfrable de l'utiliser, d'ou le fait que plus de personnes s'y mettent.


Et ?

Moi ce que je vois c'est que sur cette plante on recenserait environ un milliard de PC, et que ct Apple on s'approche des 500 millions d'appareils sous iOS et OS X.
Que l'ObjC est vu sa popularit grimper grce  iOS ou au Pre Nol je m'en contrefout. Ce que je vois (et je ne suis pas le seul) c'est que derrire a fait un march applicatif monumental (avec des utilisateurs qui comparativement achtent bien plus que sur PC), et donc du travail pour nombre d'entreprises. Et a en fait donc un langage forcment trs utilis, je vois donc pas en quoi ce classement serait fantaisiste...




> Quasimment tous les projets IPhone sur lesquels j'tais taient en C++ pour un souci de cross-platform (et accessoirement de perfs). Il y a obligation d'avoir de l'Objective C dans le code pour l'interface avec l'OS. Est-ce quoi que ce soit?


Ben oui dj a fait monter les stats de ObjC/C/C++ au dtriment de C# ou Java.

Ensuite a dpend de ce que tu fais mais la majorit des projets iOS (et encore plus sur OS X) sont 100% ObjC. LLVM a amen un coup de boost aux perfs. Je le vois pour ce que je fais greffer du C++ dans mon code n'apporterait aucun gain de perfs significatif. Je passe beaucoup par des API iOS, qu'on ne trouve pas ailleurs, donc en plus la portabilit m'est gale (et surtout si c'est pour aller sur des plateformes non-rentables  ::?:  ).
Je suis pas le seul  faire, c'est du pragmatisme.




> LOL?
> 
> Rien que mettre des languages (donc, des manires de communiques impliquant une manire de penser et accessoirement donc une manire d'tre implment) sur une chelle linaire sans un indice clair est une information biaise et trs trs dangereuse pour ceux qui n'ont jamais touch qu'a un language.


Oh mon dieu c'est dangereux de dire qu'un langage peut tre plus populaire qu'un autre !  ::mouarf:: 

Faudrait peut-tre arrter de prendre les dveloppeurs pour des neuneus. TIOBE ne fait que mesurer des tendance, il n'y a marqu qu'il faut respecter scrupuleusement et aveuglment le classement quoi qu'on face.
C'est pas parce que Java est n1 que demain Nvidia va programmer ses drivers de cartes graphiques avec. Pas plus que MS conseillera de faire des applis Cocoa sous Windows Server...

Ni moi ni TIOBE ne disons qu'il faut faire tout et n'importe quoi. Non, juste qu'on note qu'ObjC y'a encore pas si longtemps tait peu utilis et qu'aujourd'hui il l'est beaucoup plus.
C'est donc si inconcevable que cela ?




> D'abord, qu'est-ce que l'accs a internet viens faire l dedans? Hors-sujet.


Google peut-tre utilis par un service d'envoi postal de disquettes ? Je connaissais pas...  ::mrgreen:: 




> Ensuite, Les recherches google peuvent tre sur n'importe quoi: comprendre/apprendre le language, comprendre un problme, chercher des articles interessants sur le sujet, dire du mal du language, dire du bien du language, mettre en relation diffrents languages par leurs features, mettre en ligne un projet fait de diffrents languages etc.
> 
> En gros, tirer les infos de recherche google a dis une seule chose: *que ya des gens qui connaissent le NOM du language*.


Ben oui n'est populaire que ce dont on parle...

Mais je relativise tes exemples, on ne blablate pas plus sur ObjC que sur n'importe quelle autre langage. Sauf  troller on ne peut pas dire: "C# = discutions de gens qui bossent" / "ObjC = discutions de d'ados qui dcouvrent la programmation".
Les ratios ne peuvent qu'tre assez quivalents.




> Ni plus, ni moins. Pour avoir une information plus prcise, il faut un filtre plus prcis.


Srement, et tu en as ?




> C'est marrant parceque ce que j'ai compris moi, en m'interessant rllement au sujet, c'est que tout ce qui est .Net, C++ et JavaScript va tre sacrment utile sur toutes les plateformes windows de ces prochaines annes, et aussi que MS les pousse a fond.
> 
> Ca c'est une information qui est pas sur le graphique.


Moi ce que j'ai compris c'est que MS est dans une sacre position de faiblesse. Il n'y pas si longtemps Redmond aurait pouss le tout .net.
Or aujourd'hui devans l'urgence de la situation MS (se faire purement et simplement clipser du march mobile) doit ratisser large. a a d'ailleurs fais pas mal de vagues chez les devs .net si tu suis l'actualit depuis quelques mois.

En face on a Apple qui mme au dbut de l'iPhone n'a eu aucun besoin de s'ouvrir  d'autres langages (fut mme un temps o ils taient interdits d'AppStore) pour connatre le succs.

On voit donc qui domine ce march et qui en est l'outsider. MS peut esprer un gain  court terme (enfin  condition que le public s'intresse  Metro ce qui est pas gagn...), mais sur le long terme c'est un affaiblissement de C#/.net donc des difficult  matriser son futur (dont l'intgration verticale semble tre la cl).

Je crois donc que tu peux ranger ton triomphalisme bien au fond de ta poche, parce que je peux te dire qu'en interne c'est loin d'tre le cas. Rien que brader les MAJ vers Win8  40$ a a dj de quoi inquiter quand on parle d'un OS cens tre encore quasi monopolistique.
Le genre d'info qui n'est pas non plus sur un graphique...  ::roll:: 




> Laisse moi rire. Depuis quand les programmeurs se retrouvent toute leur vie a utiliser 1 seul language? Juste avec un site web, tu dois en utiliser au moins 2, voir 3 si tu comptes SQL.


Personne n'a dit qu'on n'utilisait qu'un seul langage (moi non plus). Mais juste que si on fait de plus en plus de formations pour un langage c'est qu'il y a une demande, non tu crois pas ?




> Personne n'a dis a ici, tu es sur la dfensive et tu t'enfonce.


Ben si, par l'ami Uther: 


> *Pour moi, des langages utiliss majoritairement dans le cadre professionnel sont trs largement sous reprsents car ce sont des langages sur lesquels les gens travaillent beaucoup : ils les connaissent bien, savent utiliser la documentation et au final font peu de recherche Google.* Et quand ils les font c'est gnralement sur des points trs prcis (mthode, classe, framework) qui ne seront probablement pas comptabiliss.


Uther nous sort un conte de fe dans lequel il y aurait des supers pros (ceux qui font du C# uniquement bien entendu) qui pourrait se passer de toute source d'information extrieure.

C'est caricatural, et au pire a fait penser  des gens ayant un fort replis sur eux-mmes et qui refuse toute nouveaut venue d'change entre programmeurs sur le net.
Il y a pourtant sur la toile nombre de sites pour amliorer ses connaissances et mme redcouvrir des choses qu'on croyait connatre. Bref ne pas prendre les docs de Microsoft comme la Sainte Bible, seule et unique source d'information.




> Non, dvelopper c'est un mtier. Objective C c'est un outil. Je sais mme pas de quoi tu parles.


Ah ben relis Uther, pour lui si c'est dvelopper en Objective C c'est pas un mtier, c'est juste un passe-temps pour bidouilleurs.




> Moi je vois que la plupart des petites boites qui font de l'ios coulent parcequ'ils n'ont pas t assez raliste sur le fait que le march ios est satur


 ::mouarf3:: 

Klaim a trouv le remde  la crise mondiale: suffit de conseiller aux botes d'arrter iOS.  ::haha:: 

Si des botes coules c'est souvent pour avant tout plein d'autres raisons. Dj la premire brader ses prix, mme un devis qui en fait est une tude de projet, a prend du temps, et a se facture.
Faut aussi faire de la qualit et de l'originalit pas des merdasses multi-plateformes o tout est nivel par le bas. La saturation oblige  tirer les choses vers le haut pour se distinguer, ce qui est bon pour le client aussi.

En fait c'est exactement comme n'importe quel march. Et au fait le march PC Windows il est pas un peu satur lui aussi ?  ::roll:: 

Sous Android le problme ne se pose pas, vu que a ne gagne rien, peut seront assez fou pour s'y lancer, donc y'a numriquement moins de botes qui coulent.  ::P: 

Je dirais aussi que saturation = beaucoup de botes = beaucoup d'emplois crs grce  Apple et qui n'existaient pas il y a 5 ans.
Quel autre entreprise informatique a cr rcemment autant d'emplois indirects ? Pas Microsoft ni Google.




> et que la faon dont appple trie les applications est rends les choses trs difficiles pour les devs. Toujours pas dans Tiobe.


Re-  ::mouarf3:: 

Tu postules pour le troll de l'anne ou quoi ?

99% des devs n'ont pas vu leur application rejete. C'est minime et dans la plupart des cas a concerne des gens qui ont pens pouvoir jouer le coup de force mdiatique contre Apple ou que a ne se verrait pas.
Les rgles sont pourtant claires. Dire: "je m'en fous" ou "je vais aller contre les intrts d'Apple" c'est l'assurance d'aller dans le mur.

Je connais quelques autres dev iOS et curieusement eux non plus ils n'ont pas eu  subir la "censure" d'Apple.




> Sujet diffrent, sur developpez.com il y a des tas de language super utiliss qui ne sont pas dans le menu. J'ai remarqu a aussi, mais je pense que c'est juste le design du site qui commence a dater. Rien a voir avec le sujet prsent donc.


a se met  jour un site, mais je pense pas que se contenter de refaire le menu soit une tche si ardue que a... Tel qu'il est a donne l'impression qu'on est rest bloqu en 2002.




> les tablettes MS et android sont dvelopps avec tout sauf Objective C. Toujours rien a voir.


Si c'est dans le sujet. Certains ici pensent qu'Objective C serait un langage de seconde zone et que les tablettes sont des jouets pour le grand public, le tout tant oppos  une espace d'informatique "noble" bas sur le PC Windows.
Si MS se lance pourtant  fond dedans, c'est peut-tre qu'il a plus conscience de la situation que vous.

Et implicitement si MS promeut le HTML comme langage pour sa tablette, et qu'elle a du succs a se verra sur l'index TIOBE, on reste donc parfaitement dans le sujet.  :;): 




> Mon impression est que tu fais un complexe. Peut tre qu'il y a des gens autour de toi qui te charient a cause des diffrents languages que tu utilisent?


Oh tu sais je frquenterais pas des gens comme a... D'autant que j'ai pas trop  me plaindre financirement donc a fait vite taire les critiques.

Y'a bien qu'ici o l'on trouve encore ce genre d'individus. Et si tu ne veux pas en faire parti, arrte les ides reus sur le march iOS ou la validation des Apps, l t'auras l'air plus crdible.




> N'importe quel vrai professionnel n'en a rien a faire tant que a marche.


Rien  faire c'est vite dit... Rien qu' voir vos ractions sur l'index TIOBE et la contestation de l'essort d'ObjC on dirait que a vous reste en travers de la gorge.
Pendant des annes ObjC a t mal class, et a m'a jamais empch de m'y intresser. Pas plus que chaque mois j'ai t dire que TIOBE c'tait de la m*.

Je suis donc trs loin du comportement de fanatique que j'observe ici...




> La ralit, encore et toujours, c'est que le Tiobe est bidon.
> Ojbective C est beaucoup utilis sur IOS, point.


TIOBE n'offre c'est vrai aucune explication de la place des uns et des autres, mais c'est pas l'objet d'un simple outil statistique.
Toutefois il n'y a rien de "bidon", Objective C est trs utilis parce qu'IOS/OS X est lui-mme trs utilis au point d'tre un march trs vaste  lui tout seul.




> Mettre le tout sur une echelle linaire c'est comme dire que le marteau est plus utilis que la scie.......


Non mais mettre le tournevis devant le marteau signifierais que les vis sont un mode d'assemblage privilgi aux clous.
Rien n'est faux dans un classement, c'est juste la faon de le lire qui fait la diffrence.

Et l pour le coup je ne comprend pas ce que tu contestes. Qu'ObjC soit trs utilis mais limit  l'univers Apple est vrai et j'irais pas te contredire l-dessus. Donc o est le problme ?




> J'espre pour toi, et pour tous les autres, que tu comptes t'interesser a d'autres languages, sans a priori qui s'apparenterai a un choix d'quipe de football a supporter.


Basic (traditionnels ou plus exotiques GFA, RealBasic), C (K&R, Ansi, C99), C++, assembleur (68k, ppc), Objective C, HTML, PHP, JS, plus un peu de SQL et des bricoles...

Tu vois donc que je t'ai pas attendu pour voluer au gr de mes envies et besoins.

Et pour les a priori arrte avec la validation iOS...  :;): 




> Il n'y a pas que des "fan de" dans le monde professionnel...


C'est peut-tre justement pour a que dans le monde professionnel y'a pas trop Android non plus  ::roll:: 

C'est pas les prches de Google qui vont convaincre les DSI. Une anecdote lue chez 01Info: La SNCF choisi de mettre du Samsung Android pour ses contrleurs. Samsung sort une mise  jour, catastrophe l'appli tourne plus. Oblig de bricoler un par un les tels pour faire un downgrade.
Ce qu'on voit c'est qu'il n'existe pas d'outil de dploiement pour interdire/autoriser les MAJ (ou alors le DSI de la SNCF en a jamais entendu parler  ::aie::  ). Et pire encore que Samsung dlivre ses mises  jour par surprise quand a lui chante. Alors que chez Apple des devs ont les btas d'iOS longtemps leur dploiement officiel (comme fait MS avec Windows).
Il est o le professionnalisme l ?  ::roll:: 




> Tiobe n'est pas une echelle des meilleurs languages, ni de leurs qualits, ni de leur "popularit" (dans le sens positif). C'est une infos sur l'apparition des noms sur internet. Tout le monde le sait ici. Personne ne le prends au srieux, j'espre.


L tu accrdites la thse qu'on parlerait sur Internet de certains langages juste pour en dire du mal ou des banalits mais que derrire il n'y aurait pas d'usage rel. Je vois pas pourquoi a serait plus l'apanage d'un langage qu'un autre... Un peu de logique voyons.




> Moi ce que j'aimerai, c'est qu'ils fassent une audition des languages utiliss par les projets. (tudiants, socits, etc) classs par raison majeur de choix du language et avec l'indication des autres languages utiliss.


Et je pense pas que t'aurais un classement qui soit au final trs diffrent.




> Je n'ai jamais vu un programme exclusivement cod avec un seul language.  A part des tous petits programmes evidemment.


a dpend aussi des contraintes de performances des plateformes ou de la rutilisation tierce.
Mais en gnral dans une application il y a un langage qui domine.




> Note pour les autres par rapport a la doc: je prfre avoir les parties de la MSDN que j'utilise ou autre docs sur le disque, tout simplement parceque je bouge beaucoup avec mon laptop et qu'ya pas toujours accs au net.


Pareil, la doc d'Xcode est sur le disque. Mais a m'empche pas d'utiliser le net pour en apprendre plus sur un point prcis ou discuter code.
J'ai aussi pas mal de doc et de bouquins dans l'iPad. Usage pas comptabilis par TIOBE, mais vu son succs je dois pas tre le seul  :;): 




> *Il y a de plus en plus de gens comme moi*. En particulier aux US ou il est cool d'aller bosser un peu dans un coffea shop a cot du boulot (ou ya souvent le net mais rarement rapide)


Euh... non. Au contraire je connais plein de devs qui ne pourraient plus bosser sans le net. Et y'a pas besoin d'une connexion de malade pour charger du texte, on parle pas de faire du stream vido...

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> Depuis quand C++ est la proprit de MS? Mme C# ne l'est pas. Ya que Java qui soit propritaire dans le tas, et a ce que je sache il y a un fork qui ne l'est pas.
> 
> C'est ridicule.


Je parlais pas de C++ mais de C#... Et celui-ci mme non propritaire est quasiment li aux plateformes Windows, et c'est MS qui en assure l'volution.

Or donc si on constate un recul de C#, a traduit un recul de Windows (et me dit pas que les devs sont dj parti sur du HTML pour Metro  ::roll::  ).

----------


## Klaim

Je vais rsumer ce que je pense, histoire de faire "court"  ::aie::  :

 1. Je pense que tu mets beaucoup plus de propos dans ce que tu lis ici que ce qui est rllement dit, essaie par exemple de relire certaines de mes affirmations, elles n'impliquent pas ce que tu rponds. 
 2. Je comprends que a t'enerve que certains pensent qu'un language est pas un vrai language sous pretexte qu'il a longtemps t moins utilis ou encore parcequ'il est peu connu ou autre raison dbile. C'est dbile effectivement, mais a n'a rien a voir avec le sujet qui est "qu'est ce que TIOBE raconte". Je suis d'accord pour dire que yen a qui mritent des giffles quand ils sont trop accros a un language (ou une plateforme), sans comprendre pourquoi yen a plus d'un de dispo. 
 3. Ta notion de "popularit" n'est pas correcte. La popularit c'est positif, citation: "Fait d'tre connu et aim du plus grand nombre." , autrement dit ce que je dis c'est que TIOBE montre l'apparition d'un nom et non pas une valeur positif lies  cette apparition.
 4. Donc, TIOBE ne donne pas l'info qu'elle dit qu'elle donne, mme si c'est cris sur le site. (ou alors faudra que je marque sur mon site que je suis riche, on sait jamais, a peut faire une prophcie auto-ralisatrice?  ::aie:: )
 5. Et donc l'info donne ne sert au final pas a grand chose.
 6. Je ne dis pas qu'il y a une meilleure mthode pour avoir plus d'infos, je dis que celle ci est mauvaise. Mieu vaut pas de valeur qu'une valeur fausse. Je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il n'y en a pas de meilleure actuellement. Ca ne veut pas dire que celle ci soit suffisante. "Simple, mais pas simpliste". TIOBE est simpliste  l'extreme.
 7. TIOBE est une echelle de valeur linaire ce qui est absurde pour compar n'importe quel outil sauf si on prends un critre particulier. L'apparition du nom de l'outil sur google n'a rien a voir avec son utilit. Qu'est-ce que l'on penserai d'un TIOBE sur les outils de construction de batiment? Difficilement utilisable dans la pratique. Ce que je proposais ne placerai pas les languages sur une echelle, mais sur une sorte de "carte" d'utilit selon les contextes. Et l a deviens interessant...
 8. TIOBE est dangereux parcequ'un patron non (trs) experiment en dveloppement et peu en confiance avec ses dvelopeurs peut imposer un language parcequ'il est plus "populaire", TIOBE a l'apui. Vu et revu, et je suis d'accord que le problme c'est le patron, mais TIOBE deviens un moyen pour lui de s'enfoncer, tout comme les pubs pour Windev qui n'en font pas forcment un bon outil (mais comme ya des pubs, c'est plus visible aux non-dvelopeurs) - quelle que soient les rlles qualits de Windev, c'est un exemple.


En gros, mme si a t'arrange, (et c'est toujours tentant) que le TIOBE soit configur d'une certaine faon, c'est une donne bidon, et donc tout choix ou "avis" li a cette information est invalide par dfaut.
Ce qui rends toute discussion vide de sens pratique, alors qu'on est cens parler de technique, comment rsoudre des problmes, ce qu'on peut faire dans les diffrents languages.

Ca fais perdre du temps a tout internet (cot dvelopeurs), c'est c'est un peu rageant.

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> Comme quoi? Que ya des gens qui cherchent des infos sur google?


Ou que l'usage d'Objective C progresse. Ce qui avec un parc de prs d'un demi-milliard d'appareils n'aurait rien d'illogique... Mais en bon fanatique MS a oeillres tu refuseras quoi qu'il arrive de reconnatre l'volution du march.




> Le TIOBE ne dis pas a, et ya rien du tout de rationel dans ce que tu viens de dire, ce que tu penses logique (puisque tu vois juste des noms sur une echelle et tu dis c'est logique, ah bon?) ne l'est pas du tout, d'ou la raction de la plupart d'entre nous.


Je vais recommencer, parce que le bon sens et la logique c'est vraiment pas ton truc: on ne prononce pas des mots "par hasard" ni sans en connatre le sens. Des gens qui discutent d'Objective C (ou autre langage peu importe) c'est parce qu'au moins une partie d'entre eux en fait.
Et si beaucoup de gens discutent d'un sujet c'est qu'il devient populaire.

Le coup de discuter en "bien" ou en "mal" d'un sujet importe peu, puisque chaque langage a ses fans et dtracteurs. Ce qui compte c'est que c'est la mme mthodologie pour tous les sites.

Et  propos de mthodologie je te rappellerais aussi puisque tu sembles l'oublier que TIOBE mesure aussi la prsence sur Wikipedia, o l encore un grand nombre d'articles signifie un intrt du public pour le sujet.
Rien n' voir avec une simple discussion comme ici.




> Ya un truc qui visiblement n'est pass pris en compte dans ce que tu dis: il y a bien plus de paramettre dans le choix d'un language que la popularit. A quel point le language est cross platform, ce que connait l'quipe, la performance des implmentations, des outils, a quel point il est facile/difficile d'avoir du code "correct", etc.


Trs juste, bien souvent le choix d'un langage est li  la plateforme. Je verrais donc plus TIOBE tre utilis pour choisir vers quel type d'activit s'orienter.




> C est la base sur laquelle tous les languages actuels se basent pour "communiquer" entre eux. Ici, TIOBE est encore une fois trs trompeur parcequ'il n'y a plus tant que a d'applications en C aujourd'hui, MAIS tous les programmeurs DOIVENT en parler parceque c'est "la base". Mme quand on fait de l'action script, il arrive d'en parler. D'ou le score sur TIOBE.


Soit, a pourrait expliquer le poids du C... mais clairement pas la monte d'Objective C.

Le TIOBE ne reflette pas du tout ce que tu es en train d'en penser, c'est pour a qu'il est un gros problme de source de troll et qu'il est, a mon sens, dangereux parcequ'il ne donne aucune information concrte mais il est suffisamment flou pour donner l'impression qu'il y a une information concrte.




> C'est trs fatiguant parceque ce que vous ne voyez pas c'est que a nourris des "guerres" idologiques qui sont tellement absurdes que tout ceux qui y participent restent cloitrs dans leur logique de mettre des languages sur une echelle de "c'est mieux, c'est nul". Et aprs on se demande comment a se fait qu'il y a autant de dveloppeurs qui ne savent pas programmer..


Pourtant TIOBE marque clairement sur son site qu'il ne s'agit nullement de parler qualit. Mais ici y'a bien que toi qui l'a pas lu. Et personne n'a t dire ici-mme que x tait mieux que y.
Tu vois des trolls o il n'y en a pas mon pauvre...




> Sortez de votre cavern bon sang!


Dit-il avec ses belles histoires sur la saturation d'iOS et la validation de l'AppStore...  ::roll::

----------


## Neckara

Comme l'on dit une grande majorit de mes VDD, TIOBE n'est pas un indicateur fiable, il peut tre biais trop facilement.

On ne peut pas en tirer de conclusions par contre on pourrait s'en servir pour en confirmer.

On peut faire dire au chiffres tout ce que l'on veut.
Je lance 1 000 par terre et 1 000 ds sur une table et au final je fais ces conclusions :
- la table a des proprits qui font que le 6 sort plus souvent que par terre.
- par contre sur une table, les 1 sortiront moins souvent que les 2.
Vous ne me croyez pas ? J'ai pourtant des chiffres qui le prouvent.

J'ai 100 moutons dans un pr, chaque jour j'ai 10 moutons de moins dans ce pr.
Que pouvez-vous en dduire ?
Que je possde de moins en moins de mouton?




FAUX, je suis juste en train de faire des aller-retour pour transfrer mes moutons (consultation des informations d'un langage) du premier prs (sur internet) vers un second prs (sur son ordinateur sans internet, en demandant  un collgue...).


Je suis avec un amis et on remplit chacun un tonneau de 50L vide avec de l'eau contenu dans une bouteille pleine  raz bord (l'eau ne tombe pas pendant le voyage).
J'ai vid puis remplit 10 fois ma bouteille et mon amis 15 fois.
Son tonneau est-il plus remplit que le mien?



FAUX, au contraire, j'avais une bouteille de 1L (langage X) et lui une bouteille de 50cL (langage Y).
J'ai donc moins besoin de faire d'aller-retour que lui (= moins besoin d'aller sur internet pour trouver des informations).


Je pars cueillir des champignons avec ce mme amis.
Je ramasse 7 champignons et lui 15.
Quelle chance pour lui, il va se rgaler plus que moi  ::cry:: 



FAUX, il a cueilli 4 champignons vnneux (informations fausse, errone) et ses champignons sont plus petits (informations incompltes etc...)


Avec 2 amis on va acheter chacun un livre sur les philosophes des lumires.
Quelle belle lecture on va avoir  ::D: 



FAUX, mon premier amis va bien lire ce livre (= recherche d'information dans le cadre amateur), le second tait l pour acheter le livre  la place de quelqu'un d'autre (= recherche dans le cadre professionnel) et moi je vais m'en servir pour caler ma cafetire, j'ai remarqu qu'il avait juste la bonne taille (recherche dans le cadre des tudes).

Bon j'ai mis entre parenthses des informations pour que vous compreniez un peu mieux mes mtaphores.

En conclusion il ne faut pas trop s'avancer sur des chiffres et ne pas leur faire dire ce qu'ils ne disent pas sous peine de raconter n'importe quoi.

----------


## Klaim

> Dit-il avec ses belles histoires sur la saturation d'iOS et la validation de l'AppStore...


J'ai jamais parl de validation de l'app store, toutes tes rponses me font dire des trucs que j'ai pas dis.


Neckara dis mieu que moi ce que je dis.

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> Je vais rsumer ce que je pense, histoire de faire "court"  :


Ou luder les points qui t'embte diront les mauvais langues ?  ::aie:: 
(mais je sais elle tait facile celle-l).




> 1. Je pense que tu mets beaucoup plus de propos dans ce que tu lis ici que ce qui est rllement dit, essaie par exemple de relire certaines de mes affirmations, elles n'impliquent pas ce que tu rponds.


Faut vraiment que je mettes en gras soulign ce que tu dis ? C'est dimanche j'ai le temps...  :;): 




> 2. Je comprends que a t'enerve que certains pensent qu'un language est pas un vrai language sous pretexte qu'il a longtemps t moins utilis ou encore parcequ'il est peu connu ou autre raison dbile.


Moi j'ai surtout l'impression qu'on polmique sur TIOBE parce qu'il ne donne pas les rsultat que certains attendrais.
Mais j'ai remarqu que depuis que l'Objective C s'y fait une place il en a quelques uns qui considrent l'outil comme dfaillant.
Si tu veux je peux exhumer certains vieux messages de ce thread, on va dire que c'tait pas triste...  ::roll:: 




> C'est dbile effectivement, mais a n'a rien a voir avec le sujet qui est "qu'est ce que TIOBE raconte". Je suis d'accord pour dire que yen a qui mritent des giffles quand ils sont trop accros a un language (ou une plateforme), sans comprendre pourquoi yen a plus d'un de dispo.


Mais c'est pas encore d'tre adepte d'un langage qui m'embte, ni mme presque le type qui va dire qu'il trouve mieux celui-l qu'un autre. C'est humain.

Non ce qui devient drangeant c'est quand on commence  dire que le thermomtre est cass quand le classement change.




> 3. Ta notion de "popularit" n'est pas correcte. La popularit c'est positif, citation: "Fait d'tre connu et aim du plus grand nombre." , autrement dit ce que je dis c'est que TIOBE montre l'apparition d'un nom et non pas une valeur positif lies  cette apparition.


Soit, mais alors tu voudrais dire qu'il n'est pas populaire, mais que si on parle beaucoup c'est parce que le net est rempli de forums o l'on y conspue l'objective C ?
Les haters a ne manque pas sur le net, mais quand-mme je ne les imagine pas aussi nombreux et tous regroups contre le langage d'Apple. On va pas tomber dans la parano...  :8O: 




> 4. Donc, TIOBE ne donne pas l'info qu'elle dit qu'elle donne, mme si c'est cris sur le site. (ou alors faudra que je marque sur mon site que je suis riche, on sait jamais, a peut faire une prophcie auto-ralisatrice? )


Ben alors si on emploi pas le mot popularit, disons que TIOBE recense ce dont on parle beaucoup.

Mais mme en se tenant  ce critre pourtant large, comment interprtes-tu la monte de l'objective C dans ce classement ?




> 5. Et donc l'info donne ne sert au final pas a grand chose.


Moi je dirais  voir une tendance. Si on se met subitement  bien plus de parler d'un langage qu'auparavant c'est qu'il y a une raison.




> 6. Je ne dis pas qu'il y a une meilleure mthode pour avoir plus d'infos, je dis que celle ci est mauvaise. Mieu vaut pas de valeur qu'une valeur fausse. Je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il n'y en a pas de meilleure actuellement. Ca ne veut pas dire que celle ci soit suffisante. "Simple, mais pas simpliste". TIOBE est simpliste  l'extreme.


Pourtant si on l'utilise pour valuer des tendances (a monte, a baisse) c'est assez valable. C'est pas le problme d'tre 3eme ou 4eme...

Exactement comme StatCounter ou NetApplications qui par des protocoles diffrents proposent des classements qui le sont tout autant. Pourtant les tendances vont elles le plus souvent dans le mme sens. Et c'est que je retiens.




> 7. TIOBE est une echelle de valeur linaire ce qui est absurde pour compar n'importe quel outil sauf si on prends un critre particulier. L'apparition du nom de l'outil sur google n'a rien a voir avec son utilit. Qu'est-ce que l'on penserai d'un TIOBE sur les outils de construction de batiment? Difficilement utilisable dans la pratique. *Ce que je proposais ne placerai pas les languages sur une echelle, mais sur une sorte de "carte" d'utilit selon les contextes. Et l a deviens interessant...*


TIOBE le dit dans sa mthodologie, pour entrer dans son classement on doit avoir affaire  un vrai langage de programmation. C'est pour a qu'on est pas prs d'y voir HTML ou CSS.

Mais ton ide de carte a peut tre bien. C'est toujours utile d'avoir un maximum d'outils de comparaison. Aprs pour faire des catgories se pose le problme de quoi y mettre et savoir comment comptabiliser les usages transversaux (ex: ObjC ne se limite pas  l'usage mobile).




> 8. TIOBE est dangereux parcequ'un patron non (trs) experiment en dveloppement et peu en confiance avec ses dvelopeurs peut imposer un language parcequ'il est plus "populaire", TIOBE a l'apui. Vu et revu, et je suis d'accord que le problme c'est le patron, mais TIOBE deviens un moyen pour lui de s'enfoncer, tout comme les pubs pour Windev qui n'en font pas forcment un bon outil (mais comme ya des pubs, c'est plus visible aux non-dvelopeurs) - quelle que soient les rlles qualits de Windev, c'est un exemple.


Ah Windev et ses pinups...  ::oops:: 

C'est un cas un peu extrme que tu prends. Un patron il a souvent un DSI dont c'est le boulot de s'y connatre en informatique, et mme si j'ai pas toujours une bonne image de ces gens-l, je ne les crois pas compltement demeurs.

Mme avec un objC  la 3eme place, je vois pas un patron aller dire demain "c'est populaire, donc demmerdez-vous pour crire les drivers d'imprimante Windows avec".  ::aie:: 
(Quoique j'en vois bien qui utilisent C# sous iOS, quel gchis).

Par contre a peut peut-tre inciter le patron  privilgier l'objC pour faire une applis iOS, o  se tourner vers iOS plutt qu'une autre plateforme mobile. tre dans le haut du classement donne une impression de prennit.




> En gros, mme si a t'arrange, (et c'est toujours tentant) que le TIOBE soit configur d'une certaine faon, c'est une donne bidon, et donc tout choix ou "avis" li a cette information est invalide par dfaut.


Ben jusqu' il y a encore pas si longtemps le TIOBE n'indiquait rien de bon pour ObjC, et on me voyait pas partout sur le net crier au scandale. Langage que j'ai d'ailleurs choisi sans la moindre connaissance de l'existence de cet index.




> Ce qui rends toute discussion vide de sens pratique, alors qu'on est cens parler de technique, comment rsoudre des problmes, ce qu'on peut faire dans les diffrents languages.
> 
> Ca fais perdre du temps a tout internet (cot dvelopeurs), c'est c'est un peu rageant.


Bon a va c'est dimanche.  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> comment interprtes-tu la monte de l'objective C dans ce classement ?
> [...]
> Si on se met subitement  bien plus de parler d'un langage qu'auparavant c'est qu'il y a une raison.


On ne nie pas qu'il y ai une raison, mais  partir de ces donnes, on ne peut faire que des *hypothses*.
La raison  laquelle on pense tout de suite n'est pas forcment la bonne raison.
On ne peut pas forcment l'expliquer par une unique raison mais par un ensemble de raisons et de circonstances.

Un vnement E pourrait expliquer une courbe C car il concide assez bien avec un pic (ou autre) de la courbe C. Mais est-ce pour autant qu'on peut avancer une relation de cause  effet ?

Une multinationale vend des pommes elle ferme ses portes un beau jour et on remarque une forte pnurie de pomme sur le village X.
Cause  effet ?

Pas sr.
Aucun rapport : La multinationale n'approvisionnait pas ce village, la pnurie vient d'un problme de transport des pommes.

Cause commune : De mauvaises rcoltes provoquent progressivement cette pnurie.
La multinationale grandement fragilise par de mauvais placements ne peut pas se sortir d'une telle situation, ils sont donc oblig de fermer ds les premires mauvaises rcoltes.

tablir des liens entre des vnements est bien plus compliqu que de dire "Ceci semble expliquer cela", faire des corrlations n'est pas une chose aise et est sujets  des erreurs. Et encore ceci reste des hypothses.

----------


## kolodz

> tablir des liens entre des vnements est bien plus compliqu que de dire "Ceci semble expliquer cela", faire des corrlations n'est pas une chose aise et est sujets  des erreurs. Et encore ceci reste des hypothses.


Il faut not qu'aujourd'hui, il n'y a pas que les utilisateurs(dveloppeurs) qui font des recherches sur ces langages.
Il y a aussi l'effet boule de neige. Machin parle de Truc. Du coup, Bidule recherche Truc sur le net et en parle.
Pour moi, cette index TIOBE n'est qu'un index. Je ne me baserai pas dessus pour choisir un langage de programmation pour un projet ou pour voir la bonne sant d'un langage ou de sa communaut.
C'est un peu comme savoir que PPDA est all voir un match  Roland Garros...

----------


## gl

> Moi je dirais  voir une tendance. Si on se met subitement  bien plus de parler d'un langage qu'auparavant c'est qu'il y a une raison.


Oui, il y a une raison. Mais laquelle ?

Cela peut effectivement provenir d'une augmentation de l'utilisation de ce langage dans le cadre professionnel.
Tout comme cela peut tre du  la rentre scolaire avec sa foule d'tudiants qui viennent se renseigner sur le langage utilis en cours, d'une annonce sur un langage quelconque par une socit ou une personne ayant une certaine notorit (par ex. l'annonce de Go par google), d'une actualit autour d'un langage (par ex. annonce d'une nouvelle version qui va immanquablement amener un surplus de recherches mme par des dveloppeurs utilisant dj ce langage).

Bref, oui Tiobe montre des tendances, mais lesquelles ?

----------


## sybil

peut etre que TIOBE ne montre qu'une tendance: celle de l'interet a rechercher un language sur google  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Uther

> Moi j'ai surtout l'impression qu'on polmique sur TIOBE parce qu'il ne donne pas les rsultat que certains attendrais.
> Mais j'ai remarqu que depuis que l'Objective C s'y fait une place il en a quelques uns qui considrent l'outil comme dfaillant.
> ...
> Non ce qui devient drangeant c'est quand on commence  dire que le thermomtre est cass quand le classement change.


Je dirais au contraire qu' peu prs tout le monde sauf toi se contrefiche de la place d'Objective C, et je suis certain que tu ne dfendrais pas autant ce classement si Objective C tait mal class.
Personnellement je n'ai rien contre Objective C. Mais le classement est mauvais en soi, il l'a toujours t. 




> Mais mme en se tenant  ce critre pourtant large, comment interprtes-tu la monte de l'objective C dans ce classement ?


L'explication vidente est le succs des iBidules. Beaucoup de gens sont contraints de s'y mettre, sans aucune connaissances car le langage est peu enseign, et font donc beaucoup de recherches dessus.




> Moi je dirais  voir une tendance. Si on se met subitement  bien plus de parler d'un langage qu'auparavant c'est qu'il y a une raison.


Il y a certes gnralement une raison  toute choses, mais a ne fait quand mme aucun sens de ressortir un classement de popularit  partir de rsultats de moteurs de recherches.




> Exactement comme StatCounter ou NetApplications qui par des protocoles diffrents proposent des classements qui le sont tout autant. Pourtant les tendances vont elles le plus souvent dans le mme sens. Et c'est que je retiens.


Les deux protocoles sont assez proches : ils s'appuient a chaque fois sur sur l'analyse des enttes http qui est quand mme une donne bien plus factuelle qu'un rsultat de moteur de recherche.




> TIOBE le dit dans sa mthodologie, pour entrer dans son classement on doit avoir affaire  un vrai langage de programmation. C'est pour a qu'on est pas prs d'y voir HTML ou CSS.


Sauf que la notion de langage de programmation n'est pas forcment si simple a dfinir, chacun n'tant pas utilis pour les mme chose. 
La prsence de PL/SQL et TransactSQL ... est quand mme particulire. a a beau tre des vrai langages de programmation, qui va faire une application avec a?
Quant  Logo et Pascal, il est clair qu'il ne sont la, qu' cause des tudiants

----------


## Klaim

Hop, en coup de vent,




> Ou luder les points qui t'embte diront les mauvais langues ? 
> (mais je sais elle tait facile celle-l).
> 
> 
> 
> Faut vraiment que je mettes en gras soulign ce que tu dis ? C'est dimanche j'ai le temps...


Pas moi malheureusement, je suis un peu en urgence l, et ici c'est pas dimanche.  :;):

----------


## kisitomomotene

Personnellement la premire place de C me laisse dubitatif quant  la fiabilit de la mthode utilis.
Je ne crois pas qu'il y est autant de demandes en programmation systme sur le march, car le C je crois est essentiellement utilis pour la programmation systme.
Comme certain l'on dj suggr, je crois aussi que les recherches concernant C doit surtout tre le fait des tudiants.

----------


## malkav1978

Mme si la mthode de TIOBE est discutable, a donne un aperu des langage de programmation les plus populaire. Mais certains l'auront bien compris, a donne surtout une vue des marchs et leur volution. Pour ce qui concerne le C, par exemple, je pense qu'on a pas mal de recherchent venant d'tudiant mais c'est aussi un langage qui reste trs utilis pour les systmes embarqus.

Juste un truc  propos d'Objective-C et d'une tournure de phrase un peu maladroite de la part de Hinault Romaric. Objective-C n'est pas le langage de programmation dApple, mais plutt le langage de programmation utilis par Apple. Ils n'en sont pas propritaire, mme si il contribue beaucoup  la vie du langage.  :;):

----------


## Bousk

J'ai pas bien saisi o et quand le vengeur masqu a vu les propos qu'il prte  des personnes qui ont encens C# et condamn ObjC ? Seuls ses posts contiennent ces mots-cls.
A part un fanboy Apple et une haine  peine non-dissimule envers Microsoft et Android/Google, rien ne ressort de ses messages.


Quant  Tiobe, je pense qu'il y a assez d'avis pour savoir qu'en penser : sert qu' faire mousser les pro-langage qui monte;  ne pas confondre avec professionnel non.

----------


## Neckara

> Mme si la mthode de TIOBE est discutable, a donne un aperu des langage de programmation les plus populaire. Mais certains l'auront bien compris, a donne surtout une vue des marchs et leur volution.


Non, la mthode de TIOBE ne donne rien de tout cela du moins pas directement.

Si  partir de la mthode de TIOBE, on veut obtenir un aperut des langages les plus populaire ou donner une vue des marchs et leur volution, il faut au pralable tablir des relations entre les chiffres donns par la mthode de TIOBE et la popularit d'un langage par exemple et *dmontrer* ces relations.


Si on veut connaitre la popularit d'un langage, tablir des sondages sur des chantillons reprsentatifs de la population est une mthode beaucoup plus fiable.
50 visites sur le site A ne signifie pas que 50 personnes connaissent le site A.
25 visites sur le site B ne signifie pas que moins de personnes connaissent le site B que le site A.
Par contre, on peut chercher  tablir la relation entre le nombre de visites et le nombre de visiteur pour chaque site afin de calculer le nombre de visiteurs uniques  partir du nombre de visites.
Mais mme le nombre de visiteur unique ne donne pas la popularit d'un site.

C'est un vritable mtier que d'tablir ces relations(/rgles) et encore, ils donneront pas des chiffres exacts mais des *approximations* *plus ou moins fiables*.

Il ne faut pas se laisser aller  des raccourcis trop faciles.
Mme si une relations semble vidente, est-ce pour autant qu'elle est vrai ?

----------


## Camille_B

Il me semble que ce classement n'est mme pas un "indicateur du march". C'est simplement un outil qui donne une ide des mots qui sortent le plus sur les index de google (grosso modo).

Voyez, LISP est en 13e position, devant MATLAB et VB.NET. Je suis persuad qu'en milieu "pro" ces deux derniers outils sont plus utiliss que LISP. Mais il est absolument certains que l'on parle plus de LISP que de MATLAB, car c'est un langage fondamental dans l'histoire de la programmation.

Voyez la place de javascript : 11e.

 lire le classement de manire nave on pourrait se dire que LISP et Javascript c'est grosso-modo la mme valeur "marchande". En plus JS est en "baisse" !

Sincrement, qui croit ici que JS est rellement en "baisse" dans la pratique ? Qu'on l'aime ou non ce langage devient absolument central. Et si on a de l'Obj-C d'un ct (Apple), du Java de l'autre (Android), dans les deux cas on a du JS.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Voyez la place de javascript : 11e.
> 
>  lire le classement de manire nave on pourrait se dire que LISP et Javascript c'est grosso-modo la mme valeur "marchande". En plus JS est en "baisse" !
> 
> Sincrement, qui croit ici que JS est rellement en "baisse" dans la pratique ? Qu'on l'aime ou non ce langage devient absolument central. Et si on a de l'Obj-C d'un ct (Apple), du Java de l'autre (Android), dans les deux cas on a du JS.


Vu que JavaScript s'utilise maintenant majoritairement par le biais de frameworks/libraries (principalement jQuery) je trouve normal son faible classement. En effet,  mon avis la plupart du temps les devs pros cherchent des composants jQuery  intgrer plutot que des tutoriels Javascript, du coup ils ne font que trs peu de recherches avec le mot-cl Javascript.

D'autres languages o l'on travaille majoritairement en framework et non pas avec le language de base doivent prsenter le mme biais.

----------


## Freem

Un nouvel argument pour montr la faible crdibilit de ce classement, auquel je viens de penser est le fait, simple, que certains langages ont des noms... comment dire... infernaux a faire comprendre au sites de recherches.

Par exemple, les langages C et C++.
Vous n'tes pas sans savoir que "c" ce n'est pas qu'un langage, mais aussi la 3me lettre de l'alphabet, et galement un mot de la langue franaise.
Vous savez galement, naturellement, que les caractres "+" sont utiliss pour forcer la recherche. Et que, si vous tapez simplement C++ dans google, vous allez avoir de nombreux, trs nombreux, rsultats avec un simple "c" en gras, indiquant qu'il faisait partie de la recherche.

M'tonnerai que le moteur de calcul de TIOBE soit mieux fait que les moteurs de recherche et encore plus qu'il soit capable de corriger les erreurs d'interprtation de ce dernier.

Et d'ailleurs, quand je fais une recherche sur, par exemple, wxWidgets, SDL, mme Qt, je ne prcise pas le langage. Pourquoi? Parce que ces outils peuvent tre utiliss dans plusieurs langages, tout simplement.
Taper "langage C++ Qt QWindow" (j'invente totalement la, surtout que mon estime pour Qt est trs "modre") est compltement stupide, n'utiliser que QWindow serait probablement plus pertinent.

Autre point, quand je cherche de la doc sur wxwidgets, je vais pas regarder sur google, je vais directement sur le site officiel. Rsultat: pas d'utilisation de google, rsultat pas rfrenc.

Encore un argument pour montrer le ridicule de TIOBE? Volontiers. Quand on utilise certains moteurs de recherche, le texte de la recherche est chiffr. Besoin d'expliquer plus?

Bref, la mthode de prlvement de chiffres de TIOBE est compltement fausse. Cela dis, il faut admettre que mme si les chiffres et mthodes ne sont pas terribles du tout, il me parat vident que, pour cette occurrence, objective C soit effectivement plus populaire que C++.


Pour le point de l'accs au net vital pour dvelopper... Si un dveloppeur ne peut se passer du web, alors je pense qu'il y a comme un souci.
A un moment, son langage, on le matrise. Et on finit aussi par matriser les outils autres que le langages (bibliothques, notamment).
Qui plus est, certains de ces outils ont la meilleure des doc intgres: leur code source.
Mais c'est vrai, c'est peut-tre extrmement marginal d'aller lire les headers pour rcuprer le prototype d'une fonction?
Personnellement, je code souvent dans le train. Et je n'ai pas de cl 3G (pas de connexion  un rseau quel qu'il soit donc).
Cette absence de connexion ne me gne pas tant que a, et pour une raison simple: les parties de mon code qui sont trs lies  une librairie externe sont retreintes au maximum, les dpendances sont le plus possibles regroupes dans un seul module/jeu de classes.
Rsultat, une fois ces primitives faites, une fois ces dpendances bien encapsules, je n'ai plus besoin que de la doc de mon propre code. Et le net ne m'aidera pas.
Mais peut-tre est-ce d  la pauvret du C++ en terme de librairies ^^ (de lib standards naturellement). Je pense plutt que c'est d au fait que je sache comment fonctionnent for_each, transform, map, multimap, vector, string & cie. Et que au pire, j'ai 1) l'auto-compltion 2) une certaine quantit de fichiers en relation avec du code C++ sur mon disque: autres projets, doc, sources officiels...
Bref, le net n'a rien de vital. Limite, je programme parfois mieux sans que avec...


Et pour finir, une ligne montre l'immensit du manque de pertinence TIOBEsque, je vous la cite:



> The ratings are based on the number of *skilled engineers* world-wide


Srieux... qui fait le plus de recherches sur un problme? Les gens comptents, ou ceux qui ne le sont pas (encore)?
Les tudiants sont-ils ignors ou considrables comme des gens comptents en langage C?
Les objectifs que TIOBE se propose d'atteindre, et dont ils se vantent, ne sont que les lucubrations de commerciaux. La seule chose que TIOBE indique potentiellement, ce sont les tendances gnrales, extrmement grossires, en terme de gens voulant apprendre un langage. Parce qu'on lit/demande bien plus (en terme d'intensit) pendant l'apprentissage que pendant l'usage.

PS: Objective C n'est pas le langage d'Apple. Apple ne l'a pas invent et n'y a ajout qu'un "simple" framework (cocoa) qui n'est mme pas le seul. Par ailleurs, Apple n'est pas non plus la seule organisation a promouvoir ObjC, il me semble que la fondation GNU a galement un certain intrt pour ce langage, puisqu'il s'agit de celui utilis pour GNUstep.
La socit qui a invent ce langage est StepStone.

----------


## coolspot

> Vu que JavaScript s'utilise maintenant majoritairement par le biais de frameworks/libraries (principalement jQuery) je trouve normal son faible classement. En effet,  mon avis la plupart du temps les devs pros cherchent des composants jQuery  intgrer plutot que des tutoriels Javascript, du coup ils ne font que trs peu de recherches avec le mot-cl Javascript.
> 
> D'autres languages o l'on travaille majoritairement en framework et non pas avec le language de base doivent prsenter le mme biais.


 ::ccool::  Comme PHP. La popularit des framework JavaScript est du au fait de l'norme besoin de ce langage coupl  la chiasse de sa syntaxe/structure (parce que bon les document.getElementById() c'est rigolo quand t'cris le premier, aprs ca soule.)

Sinon bon vous allez peut tre me prendre pour un fou en mode dlirium complet mais bon je pense que l'objectif-c ou le java d'android vont fortement baisser et quasiment disparaitre lorsque HTML5/CSS3 vont dcoller aprs tre finalis et devenir enfin le nouveau standard du web (2014 il me semble).

Pourquoi ? tout simplement parce qu'avec du HTML5/CSS on peut produire des appli web multiplateforme (iOS, Android, Blackberry, Windows Phone) avec des outils comme Phonegap.

Alors certes pour l'instant c'est pas encore bien finalis et c'est encore en dessous en terme de perf/poids mais je pense que ca va grandement s'amliorer vu qu'une telle solution rduirait considrablement les cout pour une entreprise qui n'aurait qu'a dvelopper qu'une seule appli qui serait multi-plateforme (ce qui lui viterait de devoir dvelopper 2,3 fois la mme appli : iOS, Android et Windows Phone)





> Pour le point de l'accs au net vital pour dvelopper... Si un dveloppeur ne peut se passer du web, alors je pense qu'il y a comme un souci.
> A un moment, son langage, on le matrise. Et on finit aussi par matriser les outils autres que le langages (bibliothques, notamment).
> Qui plus est, certains de ces outils ont la meilleure des doc intgres: leur code source.
> Mais c'est vrai, c'est peut-tre extrmement marginal d'aller lire les headers pour rcuprer le prototype d'une fonction?


Pas d'accord sur ce point. A moins que tu ne soit un ayatollah du code. Moi le net c'est bien pratique parce quand je cale ou que j'ai un bug que je comprend pas, avoir accs  la communaut style StackOverflow ou dveloppez c'est quand mme bien pratique (En plus bon tous les langage ne propose pas de Doc Offline)

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> mais bon je pense que l'objectif-c ou le java d'android vont fortement baisser et quasiment disparaitre lorsque HTML5/CSS3 vont dcoller aprs tre finalis et devenir enfin le nouveau standard du web (2014 il me semble).


Sauf que Java n'est pas utilis uniquement dans les applications Android, et la structure les stores d'appli des diffrentes plates formes ne va pas favoriser HTML5 dans un premier temps (surtout que la transition risque d'tre... chaotique pour ceux qui vont la tenter). C'est utilis sur tout un tas d'applications professionnelles, et vu l'inertie (et souvent, le peu d'intrt) des changements de langages et de fonctionnement... Pourquoi migrer une appli qui marche vers une nouveaut pas encore mature ? 

Bref. le java a encore de beaux jours devant lui, imho.

----------


## coolspot

> Sauf que Java n'est pas utilis uniquement dans les applications Android, et la structure les stores d'appli des diffrentes plates formes ne va pas favoriser HTML5 dans un premier temps (surtout que la transition risque d'tre... chaotique pour ceux qui vont la tenter). C'est utilis sur tout un tas d'applications professionnelles, et vu l'inertie (et souvent, le peu d'intrt) des changements de langages et de fonctionnement... Pourquoi migrer une appli qui marche vers une nouveaut pas encore mature ? 
> 
> Bref. le java a encore de beaux jours devant lui, imho.


Je ne parlai pas de Java dans son ensemble mais plus de la partie Android. Sinon j'ai pas compris ta remarquer sur les stores d'appli vu que l'HTML5/CSS produira une appli qui aura le mme fonctionnement que les appli natif.

Sinon l'intrt je le vois pour le cout de maintenance et de dev qui te fera faire faire/maintenir qu'une seule appli au lieu de 2,3.


En plus avec la solution HTML5 tu peut tout converger via une application au final car tu aura  la fois un site web + une appli mobile multi plateforme.

----------


## Freem

> Pas d'accord sur ce point. A moins que tu ne soit un ayatollah du code. Moi le net c'est bien pratique parce quand je cale ou que j'ai un bug que je comprend pas, avoir accs  la communaut style StackOverflow ou dveloppez c'est quand mme bien pratique (En plus bon tous les langage ne propose pas de Doc Offline)


Je ne dis pas que je ne m'en sers jamais.
Juste que je rsous la plupart de mes problmes seul, avec l'aide de mon fidle GDB (sur ma bcane perso. Au boulot, c'est VS qui  le rle du dbogueur, mais a reviens au mme.).
Mais je suis trs loin d'tre un ayatollah du code ou alors je suis pas au courant  ::mrgreen:: 

Quand je tombe sur une merde ou j'ai besoin de l'accs au net, j'ai deux solutions: 
_ soit je peux simplement dlayer le temps de l'avoir et me concentrer sur autre chose en attendant.
_ soit si c'est un truc que je viens d'crire, je "m'loigne" du bout de code que je viens d'crire et je trouve une autre faon de l'crire ou d'accomplir le mme but.
Aprs, c'est sr, on peut toujours s'amuser au moindre souci  plonger dans la toile et risquer de se noyer sous le flot d'informations pour le moindre souci, mais je ne suis pas sr que ce soit la mthode la plus efficace. Tout est question d'chelle, en somme. J'utilise principalement l'accs au net pour voir du code relatif  des techniques/langages/librairies que je n'ai jamais utilises, et m'inspirer de ce code pour comprendre la structure gnrale de l'outil en question. Aprs, souvent, je me dmerde.

----------


## Tryph

un autre endroit ou on compte les recherches google pour faire des classements de "popularit", c'est les missions people pour savoir si lady gaga dtrne madonna avec sa robe en corne de yak par exemple...  ::rire:: 

en fait a n'a pas plus d'intrt quand c'est pour comparer des langages de programmation.
ah si! a permet de lancer des guerres de "religion"...

----------


## Uther

> Demain si android ou iOS tombent et qu'une socit passe au dessus avec python comme langage prfr les dveloppeur suivront le systmes et hop TIOBE montre que Python est premier !!


Si c'est ce qui tintresses, regarde plutt les statistiques de vente de smartphones. Ces statistiques se basent sur des ventes relles autrement plus fiables que le nombre de recherche sur un mot.




> Et si c'est c'est juste question de popularit, est ce que cette popularit exprim dans ce classement est-elle rationne ou pas?


Pour moi elle ne l'est pas. Quand je recherche quelquechose dans un moteur de recherche, c'est au contraire que je ne le connais pas. Et plus je connais moins je recherche par moteur.

----------


## Neckara

> Moi je ne suis pas entrain de parler fiabilit ou pas, je connais les smartphones les plus fiables


Il parle de la fiabilit des informations...




> mais l'analyse parle de l o les gens partent, les gens voient aussi l o il y a de l'argent, laisse ton point de vue et la mienne regardons la ralit et ce que les dveloppeurs font.


En quoi TIOBE montrerait-il la ralit sur la popularit des langages et autre ?
Vous ne pouvez tout simplement pas affirmer ceci sans le *dmontrer*.





> TIOBE nous parle de la popularit point barre.


Non, TIOBE nous parle de rsultats obtenus en comptabilisant le nombres de requtes (?)  " programming", "programming with " et " coding" (ex : Java Coding) sur diffrents moteurs de recherche (Google, Bingle/MSN, Yahoo), si on veut des statistiques sur la popularit, on fait des sondages point barre.


TIOBE n'est en soit pas inutile, mais seul les personnes qui savent utiliser ces chiffres en ont une relle utilit et c'est tout un mtier.
Il faut aussi que ces personnes dont c'est le mtier fassent des tudes sur le sujet, c'est le cas de combien de personnes dans toute la France ? 10? 50? 100?

Par contre les rsultat issus de l'analyse de ces donnes (avec d'autres donnes) peuvent tre intressant.

Mais l les conclusions donnes sont inutiles car ce ne sont que des *spculations* qu'on essaye de nous faire passer pour une vrit.

Si bien qu'au final TIOBE induit en erreur tellement de personnes que le nombre de personnes  qui les rsultats sont rellement utiles parat drisoire.

----------


## ManusDei

Personnellement je suis un peu surpris de la position de Java. Une fois qu'on sait quel paquetage utiliser, la javadoc est assez bien foutue donc souvent il faut "juste" la lire pour savoir quoi utiliser.
Donc il y aurait besoin de moins de recherches sur internet.

----------


## la.lune

Merci pour vos claircissements. Etant convaincu que TIOBE est plein de connerie, ce n'est que du n'importe quoi et un  ::ccool::  pour celui qui a soulign que C est la 3e lettre de l'alphabet (je pense avoir ajout un + pour la raison de la hausse de C sur TIOBE).  Alors je retire mes commentaires, mais je vous dis que le combat n'est pas facile car les gants mme l'utilise pour se faire du marketing. Oracle l'a utilis dernirement pour montrer la popularit de java (un peu de malhonntet intellectuelle de leur part comme si java c'est pour leur machine virtuelle seulement). 

Donc nous on reste l on ne fera que suivre la mode, et respecter les exigences. Eh oui je suis dveloppeur pas un chef d'entreprise ni chef de projet. L o va le techno j'y vais. Je n'adore pas un langage mais je code si besoin. Lorsque je serais un chef de projet l c'est une autre histoire.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Personnellement je suis un peu surpris de la position de Java. Une fois qu'on sait quel paquetage utiliser, la javadoc est assez bien foutue donc souvent il faut "juste" la lire pour savoir quoi utiliser.
> Donc il y aurait besoin de moins de recherches sur internet.


Trs utilis par les tudiants et les dbutants; puis, le developpement d'OpenJDK, la recherche de frameworks, d'actus, etc, gnrent des recherches.

----------


## kisitomomotene

> Personnellement je suis un peu surpris de la position de Java. Une fois qu'on sait quel paquetage utiliser, la javadoc est assez bien foutue donc souvent il faut "juste" la lire pour savoir quoi utiliser.
> Donc il y aurait besoin de moins de recherches sur internet.


Eh vous pensez que c'est si vident que a de savoir quel paquetage utiliser? par exemple pour convertir les dates d'un format  un autre vous croyez que c'est si vident d'allez chercher dans java.util.text? ( priori on pourrait croire que le bon package est java.util.date) alors qu'une simple requte dans google et tu as en quelques fractions de seconde une liste de bonne rponse.
Google est bien plus pratique que javadoc.

----------


## la.lune

> si on veut des statistiques sur la popularit, on fait des sondages point barre.


Un sondage dans le monde? pour des langages utilis par le monde entier, c'est impossible d'avoir un sondage qui reflterait la ralit, allant du japon,chine passant l'inde et lAsie entier et toute lAfrique pour venir dans tout lEurope et en finir en Amriques du sur et nord. il faut des anne pour faire un vrai sondage. 

Moi je propose plutt des serveurs avec des systmes compltement capable d'couter les publication avant les rechercher, couter aussi tous les dploiement faites sur le net et  lors du tlchargement du code binaire de savoir que cette application est cod en tel langage. L je pense que peut tre on pourrait dire que le sondage sur la popularit est fiable.




> Google est bien plus pratique que javadoc.


Avec le temps avec les IDE la javadoc est plus pratique. Quand on a jamais utilis une un package ou une mthode alors l on part sur le net. En tout cas quelque soit celui qui se croit gourou il ne peut jamais se surpass d'un moteur de recherche le cerveau de l'homme n'est pas base de donnes.

----------


## Uther

> Personnellement je suis un peu surpris de la position de Java. Une fois qu'on sait quel paquetage utiliser, la javadoc est assez bien foutue donc souvent il faut "juste" la lire pour savoir quoi utiliser.
> Donc il y aurait besoin de moins de recherches sur internet.


Malheureusement, certains, gnralement les tudiants et les dbutants autodidactes n'ont pas l'habitude de regarder la documentation. Beaucoup de mes rponses sur le forum java consistent a donner le lien vers la javadoc.
C'est justement une partie de ce qui fausse le classement, on peut raisonnablement supposer que les dbutants dans un langages sont surreprsents



> Donc nous on reste l on ne fera que suivre la mode. Eh oui je suis dveloppeur pas un chef d'entreprise. L o va le techno j'y vais. Je n'adore pas un langage mais je code si besoin.


Pour dcider en matire de langage, il ne s'agit pas de suivre la mode, il faut surtout peser les avantages de chacun : simplicit, performance, scurit, bibliothque et frameworks, ressource disponibles, ... en fonction du projet et de de ta socit. 

Choisir un langage en fonction de la mode est gnralement le meilleur moyen de se planter.



> Eh vous pensez que c'est si vident que a de savoir quel paquetage utiliser? par exemple pour convertir les dates d'un format  un autre vous croyez que c'est si vident d'allez chercher dans java.util.text? ( priori on pourrait croire que le bon package est java.util.date) alors qu'une simple requte dans google et tu as en quelques fractions de seconde une liste de bonne rponse.
> Google est bien plus pratique que javadoc.


Je n'ai pas dit qu'il ne fallait jamais rechercher sur Google mais que dans l'crasant majorit des cas c'est inutile. 
En l'occurence, la documentation de la classe Date est bourre de rfrences  la classe DateFormat. Ds le premier paragraphe:


> As of JDK 1.1, the Calendar class should be used to convert between dates and time fields and the DateFormat class should be used to format and parse date strings. The corresponding methods in Date are deprecated.


De plus certaines documentions fournissent un outil de recherche.




> Un sondage dans le monde? pour des langages utilis par le monde entier, c'est impossible d'avoir un sondage qui reflterais la ralit, allant du japon,chine passant l'inde et lAsie entier et toute lAfrique pour venir dans tout lEurope et en finir en Amriques du sur et nord. il faut des anne pour faire un vrai sondage.


C'est en effet difficilement ralisable, mais a ne signifie pas que l'on doit ce fier a des chiffre certes internationaux mais fausss




> Moi je propose plutt des serveurs avec des systmes compltement capable d'couter les publication avant les rechercher, couter aussi tous les dploiement faites sur le net et savoir lors du tlchargement du code binaire de savoir que cette application est cod en tel langage. L je pense que peut tre on pourrait dire que le sondage sur la popularit est fiable.


Il y a dj des statistique des diffrent projet publis sur Sourceforge, github, ... 
Mais a reste superficiel car une trs grande majorit du code dvelopp dans le monde n'est pas publiquement accessible.

----------


## la.lune

> Pour dcider en matire de langage, il ne s'agit pas de suivre la mode, il faut surtout peser les avantages de chacun : simplicit, performance, scurit, bibliothque et frameworks, ressource disponibles, ... en fonction du projet et de de ta socit. 
> 
> Choisir un langage en fonction de la mode est gnralement le meilleur moyen de se planter.


 Compltement d'accord mais pour moi, la mode c'est juste pour raccourcir car  vrai dire un lagunage qui est  la mode l tu trouve qu'il est assez riche. Mais tu ne peux pas trouver un langage qui a tout  la fois, il y aura toujours un coins qui boite. C'est comme les homme personne n'est parfait. Mais j'ai press que je ne suis pas chef de projet alors je suis un soldat l o on me dit d'aller j'y vais et pour les truc perso l c'est trouver du frique.  




> Il y a dj des statistique des diffrent projet publis sur Sourceforge, github, ... 
> Mais a reste superficiel car une trs grande majorit du code dvelopp dans le monde n'est pas publiquement accessible.


Mais presque tout passe par le web lors d'un tlchargement, si windows n'est pas accessible mais on le tlcharg ne peut pas pas savoir si c'est du C/C++ en grande partie ou du .NET; savoir si SGBD Oracle est tout du C ou du java; Kaspersky est cris en quoi? et le taux de mise  jour de code en ligne mensuel .Ou lorsque on publie sur AppStore ou Google play qu'on puisse avoir un vrai chiffre sur la quantit du code, les projets open sources aussi sous tous dans le web, peut pas avoir des statique mensuel sur l'openJDK.  Je pense qu'on doit avoir juste des donnes approximatives. Avec des chantillons partout on peut se fier  a.

----------


## Uther

Sauf que ca pose deux gros problmes: 
- il faut qu'on puisse systmatiquement dterminer le langage utilis a partir des binaires d'une application, ce qui me parait difficilement faisable de manire automatique. 
- un jeu flash idiot ralis par une seule personne en quelques heure peut tre tlcharg des millions de fois et une application d'entreprise sensible ou 50 personnes auront travaill pendant 2 ans sera dploye sur en interne et ne circulera jamais sur le net.

Bref non, les programme qui circulent sur le net me paraissent un moyen encore moins fiable que TIOBE de mesurer la popularit d'un langage.

----------


## laerne

Moi ce qui m'inquite le plus c'est leur mthodes statistiques




> Q: Why is the maximum taken to calculate the ranking for a grouping, why not the sum?
> 
> A: Well, you can do it either way and both are wrong.
> () 
> The proper way to solve this is is of course to take the sum and subtract the intersection. This will give rise to an explosion of extra queries that must be performed. Suppose a language has a grouping of 15 terms, then you have to perform 32,768 queries (all combinations of intersections). So this seems not possible either... If somebody has a solution for this, please let us know.


Un groupement, c'est un groupement de mot-clefs, comme "JS" et "Javascript".
PS: les groupements actuels ont maximum 8 termes, soit 255 requetes.




> Based on these criteria currently the following search engines are used:
> 
>     Google: 30%
>     Blogger: 30%
>     Wikipedia: 15%
>     YouTube: 9%
>     Baidu: 6%
>     Yahoo!: 3%
>     Bing: 3%
>     Amazon: 3%


C'est un peu arbitraire, non*? (Pourquoi Bing 3% et Google 30% ?)

Juste aprs il y a une explication de la mthode d'valuation qui est lgrement biaise en se basant sur les 50 languages les plus populaires


Et sourtout, o est la variance/l'cart-type due  leur estimation de fiabilit*?


Bon j'ai pas plus fouill que a, mais il faut rester mfiant.


source :
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/conte...definition.htm
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/conte...pci/index.html

----------


## la.lune

> - un jeu flash idiot ralis par une seule personne en quelques heure peut tre tlcharg des millions de fois et une application d'entreprise sensible ou 50 personnes auront travaill pendant 2 ans sera dploye en interne et ne circulera jamais sur le net.


On pourrait se fier  un upload seulement qui est gnralement unique.
Un projet travaill par 50 personnes pendant 2 ans,n'entre pas dans un cadre de popularit, c'est comme si tu me parle des grands systmes que l'arm amricaine  cod en ADA, a ne nous donnera pas grand chose pour parler de la popularit de ADA, si on ne regarde que la popularit? et si on divise mensuellement les efforts de ces 50 dveloppeurs pendant 2ans, on trouvera mathmatiquement quelque chose  la normale chaque mois par dveloppeur, donc c'est pas sorcier que a soit fait par 50 dveloppeurs pendant 2 ans. Nous on regarde le langage le plus populaire que si on sonde les dveloppeurs, car on ne va pas tenir le rendement de chacun mais ce qu'il a cod en un instant t.

----------


## Bluedeep

> On pourrait se fier  Upload seulement qui est gnrale unique.
> Un projet travaill par 50 personnes pendant 2 ans,n'est pas un projet populaire,


Rponse floue. 
Qu'est ce qu'un langage populaire ? 

Est ce :

celui utilis occassionnellement par le plus grand nombre de dveloppeurcelui avec le plus de lignes de codes crites(variante) celui avec le plus de lignes de codes crites en un interval de temps donncelui avec le plus de projets raliss sans tenir compte de leur tailleetc .... etc ... ?

Indpendamment de la faon dont on aquiert les donnes, tant qu'on ne dfinie pas la nature de ce qu'on cherche, on peut ergoter longtemps.

----------


## kimjoa

J'ai du mal  comprendre les rsultats de ces statistiques. 

Comme a dj t dit x fois, a dpend de tellement de facteurs, qu'a moins d'aller taper  la porte de chaque entreprises/dveloppeurs, difficile d'avoir un rsultat objectif. 

Une chose m'interpelle, hormis pour l'objective C qui ,il me semble n'a pas de forum ddi sur dveloppez.net? , comment expliquer une tel diffrence entre TIOBE, et un rapide coup d'oeil sur le nombre de participant sur chaque forum de developpez.net? (44 visiteurs .net, 212 pour java, 23 C, 44 C++ ....)

----------


## souviron34

pour le "rapide coup d'oeil", il faut ajouter que la plupart des "apprenants" sont en vacances... Vient par exemple sur le forum C en 2ime moiti du premier trimestre, tu verras pas les mmes proportions : cela correspond aux cours de C dans les formations...

Enfin, de toutes faons sur le fond, je vois pas trs bien pourquoi tout le monde s'charpe sur cet index.

Ce n'est pas la Bible, et, vu qu'il y a aucun indicateur rel, ce n'est qu'un indicateur parmi d'autres, avec, comme les autres, ses forces et ses faiblesses..

Donc,  prendre comme un lment d'une vue d'ensemble que personne n'a.. Pas plus, mais pas moins.. 

Il n'y a pas et n'y aura jamais d'indicateur fiable : entre formations et universits, entre secrets et "brainwashing", entre "nouveaut" et non-nouveaut, ... entre politiques nationales et industrielles (accs ou non, autorisation ou non de surfer, poids relatifs SSII / industries), entre liberts ou non (rseau contrl ou non), entre modes et non-modes, avoir une vision claire de l'usage rel des langages est ardu, et rendu d'autant plus complexe que le Net intervient, via blogs, forums, etc etc..

Ce n'est donc qu'un lment parmi d'autres, pas plus mauvais que d'autres, et comme les autres non absolu. Point final..

----------


## mitkl

> Une chose m'interpelle, hormis pour l'objective C qui ,il me semble n'a pas de forum ddi sur dveloppez.net?


http://www.developpez.net/forums/f14...steme/mac-ios/

----------


## shenron666

en fait, l'index Tiobe est totalement foireux pour crer un classement de la popularit des langages puisqu'il se base sur les recherches effectues

hors quelqu'un qui veut se renseigner sur un langage, fait des recherches, mais n'adopte pas forcment ce langage

si on me demande une TMA sur un logiciel dont je ne connais pas le langage, je ferai des recherches pour mener  bien ma mission, alors qu' ct je continue de dvelopper avec mon langage de prdilection sans avoir a faire de recherche

quelqu'un qui connait un langage, ne fait pas de recherche le concernant tant que ses connaissances et la documentation lui suffisent

----------


## niarkyzator

A mon sens, le vrai problme de TIOBE qui fait qu'il ne peut pas tre fiable, c'est qu'il peut s'auto-alimenter.

Si on voit Objective-C monter en fleche, on va faire des recherches dessus pour comprendre, et donc faire grimper le compteur. Donc plus Tiobe est crdible, moins il  de sens.

----------


## Freem

> Il y a dj des statistique des diffrent projet publis sur Sourceforge, github, ... 
> Mais a reste superficiel car une trs grande majorit du code dvelopp dans le monde n'est pas publiquement accessible.


J'avais d'ailleurs dj utilis ces sources (sourceforge, github, savannah...) pour dmonter TIOBE.
Par contre, je me demande si dans leurs statistiques, ils (les forges logicielles) prennent en compte les projets "entreprise" hbergs chez eux... Naturellement, mme si c'est le cas, a ne prendra jamais en compte les forges installes en intranet.




> Mais presque tout passe par le web lors d'un tlchargement, si windows n'est pas accessible mais on le tlcharg ne peut pas pas savoir si c'est du C/C++ en grande partie ou du .NET; savoir si SGBD Oracle est tout du C ou du java; Kaspersky est cris en quoi?


Certains outils d'ingnierie inverse (trs utiliss par les cracker, trangement... toujours aussi trangement, c'est quand j'tais ado que j'ai appris leur existence et  m'en servir  ::mrgreen::  ) permettent de dtecter la signature du compilateur d'un programme (de la mme faon que les anti-virus font pour dtecter un virus en fait). A partir de cette information, on peut souvent deviner le langage.
Naturellement, quand un programme est chiffr/compress, il faut d'abord le remettre dans sa forme originale et virer le loader inclus.
Et avec la prolifration des langages non compils c'est encore plus simple, on dtermine le langage selon la machine qu'il utilise: il est facile d'identifier un programme JAVA, .NET, python, perl...




> Enfin, de toutes faons sur le fond, je vois pas trs bien pourquoi tout le monde s'charpe sur cet index.


Parce que troller sur un sujet sans intrt dfoule?
Tiens, je crois que j'ai trouv un argument pas trop mauvais pour conserver ces news  ::evil:: 




> Si on voit Objective-C monter en fleche, on va faire des recherches dessus pour comprendre, et donc faire grimper le compteur. Donc plus Tiobe est crdible, moins il  de sens.


Effectivement, a fait un peu comme le gruyre:
Plus il y a de gruyre, plus il y a de trous.
Plus il y a de trous, moins il y a de gruyre.
Moralit: plus il y a de gruyre, moins il y a de gruyre  ::ccool::

----------


## aule-browser

Same year as C++ but there the similarity ended - like Ruby, O-C was a Smalltalk for Algol folks ( Ruby for Perl users and O-C for C users)

Discuter origines de O-C sans mentionne de Smalltalk - c'est un peu  discuter, non?

----------


## mitkl

> A mon sens, le vrai problme de TIOBE qui fait qu'il ne peut pas tre fiable, c'est qu'il peut s'auto-alimenter.
> 
> Si on voit Objective-C monter en fleche, on va faire des recherches dessus pour comprendre, et donc faire grimper le compteur. Donc plus Tiobe est crdible, moins il  de sens.


oui enfin, la part de personnes qui cherche pourquoi Obj-C est dans le classement TIOBE doit rester trs infime par rapport  ceux qui cherchent vraiment ce qu'est Obj-C ou qui cherche une classe, un problme, etc.

http://www.google.com/insights/searc...ctive-C&cmpt=q

----------


## AlainBo26

La place actuelle de Java est grotesque. S'il tait utilis tel qu'il a t prvu au dpart, il ne serait gure plus qu' 10%! Et OpenOffice dont il existe une distribution pour chaque plateforme, n'aurait pas t crit en Java. On aurait alors eu une suite nettement plus performante.
Au lieu de cela, il a t utilis pour dvelopper des programmes qui n'avait pas du tout vocation  tre distribus. D'ailleurs la programmation multiplateformes est un sacr sport et la raliser en C n'est souvent pas plus compliqu pour peu que l'on utilise une suite de dveloppement intgrant les compilateurs qui vont bien.

----------


## kolodz

> La place actuelle de Java est grotesque. S'il tait utilis tel qu'il a t prvu au dpart, il ne serait gure plus qu' 10%! Et OpenOffice dont il existe une distribution pour chaque plateforme, n'aurait pas t crit en Java. On aurait alors eu une suite nettement plus performante.
> Au lieu de cela, il a t utilis pour dvelopper des programmes qui n'avait pas du tout vocation  tre distribus. D'ailleurs la programmation multiplateformes est un sacr sport et la raliser en C n'est souvent pas plus compliqu pour peu que l'on utilise une suite de dveloppement intgrant les compilateurs qui vont bien.


Pour avoir regarder le code d'Open Office, il y a quelques annes. Ce n'est pas principalement cris en Java... Mais, c'est un bon troll.
Je t'invite  faire un tour sur wikipdia, si tu ne me crois pas. Ou aller regarde le code source.

Mme si Java n'est pas un langage parfait.(comme le C) Il ne faut pas oubli qu'il a contribu  l'volution des langages de programmation. Et quAndrod bas sur les mmes fondations n'est pas franchement un epic fail.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## vosaray

> La place actuelle de Java est grotesque. S'il tait utilis tel qu'il a t prvu au dpart, il ne serait gure plus qu' 10%! Et OpenOffice dont il existe une distribution pour chaque plateforme, n'aurait pas t crit en Java. On aurait alors eu une suite nettement plus performante.
> Au lieu de cela, il a t utilis pour dvelopper des programmes qui n'avait pas du tout vocation  tre distribus. D'ailleurs la programmation multiplateformes est un sacr sport et la raliser en C n'est souvent pas plus compliqu pour peu que l'on utilise une suite de dveloppement intgrant les compilateurs qui vont bien.


Je suis impressionn ! Autant de btises en si peu lignes de texte c'est absolument formidable ! Je ne peux empercher de penser au fameux dicton : "La culture c'est comme la confiture ... ".

AlainBo, mon conseil serait de commencer par prendre un peu de recul. 

Les choses que nous ne connaissons pas nous font souvent peur. C'est normal et trs humain.  

Heureusement il est possible de dpasser ce stade et d'apprendre. Tu as de la chance, Developpez.net est justement conu dans le but de partager les connaissances et faire reculer les limites de l'ignorance.

Commence par te renseigner sur les sujets dont tu n'a visiblement pas de connaissances. Il y a de trs bons tutoriels sur Java et sur le langage C sur ce site. N'hsite pas  les lire et ventuellement viens poser des questions sur les forums si des choses persistent  rester obscures et  t'effrayer ...

ventuellement tu peux aussi vrifier la signification des termes grotesque et performance avant de les utiliser. 

Finalement quand tu auras acquis une certaine connaissance sur le sujet, nhsite pas  venir en dbattre, mais fais au moins l'effort de citer des arguments, du factuel, du solide, plutt que d'taler ton ignorance totale sur le sujet.

----------

